# Swardman Reel Mower Questions



## SwardmanGuy

Hi everybody, who really care about your turf and admire reel mowers. Everybody knows here Tru-Cut, McLane, Cal-Trim, or brands like Toro, J.Deer,... If you are trying to choose one, check one more brand ... Swardman. Reel mowers for residents. All steel, replacable cartridges, great design, rollers, etc. If anybody would have a questions. Let me know. I use it. So I can tell or show pretty much of it.


----------



## g-man

In the interest of disclosure, are you a representative of swardman?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Probably a sales rep, another imported mower. Has some good design ideas but it probably 10-15k


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi, yes Im a representative of Swardman. Im in contact with one of your members. And he told me about this forum and that people here care about reel mowers. And how difficult it was to find our brand. That nobody knows this brand here. Which is quite normal because as I wrote before, this is the first year of Swardman here in US. So far, we are well known in Europe. I just want to show another possibility. Another half-profi machine with replacable cartridge system. If anybody would have any questions, I can answer or make some video.
And in fact, the price is comparable to Tru-Cut or Allet..can be round 2,5k


----------



## g-man

What is the max hoc of the machine? The 2,5k is shipped to the us?


----------



## SwardmanGuy

The max hoc is round 5cm (2inch). Yes the shipment is included. a lot of info is also at swardman.com. But I wanted to show some real things if people would be interested...


----------



## ericgautier

Would love to see video(s) of this!


----------



## g-man

Their website has a lot of videos and information.

https://www.swardman.com/en/

It looks like a California trimmer.


----------



## j4c11

My question is, why should someone looking to buy a reel mower purchase your product instead of something that's made in the US with local parts availability and local customer support at the same price point? I'm not trying to beat you up don't get me wrong, just trying to determine what your value proposition is for the US market.


----------



## wardconnor

j4c11 said:


> My question is, why should someone looking to buy a reel mower purchase your product instead of something that's made in the US with local parts availability and local customer support at the same price point? I'm not trying to beat you up don't get me wrong, just trying to determine what your value proposition is for the US market.


Exactly what I was thinking. The money also stays somewhat local.


----------



## Ware

There have been a couple post reports on this topic, but I don't necessarily have a problem with SwardmanGuy introducing/discussing their mowers here. Reel mowers are relevant to our interests, and I think everyone understands he represents the manufacturer.


----------



## Ware

Making this the official _Swardman Reel Mower Questions_ thread - similar to the threads we have for other manufacturers.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

wardconnor said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, why should someone looking to buy a reel mower purchase your product instead of something that's made in the US with local parts availability and local customer support at the same price point? I'm not trying to beat you up don't get me wrong, just trying to determine what your value proposition is for the US market.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking. The money also stays somewhat local.
Click to expand...

Well first of all - I think there is no comparable US reel mower at US market. If I consider Tru-Cut, McLane, Cal-Trim...none of them has the same features. I can start with cartridge system - verticutter, scarifier, (5,6,10-blades cylinderl). One machine, but complete turf care. Another advantage is sharpenning of the reel. You dont have to take the whole machine. Just remove the cassette (2minutes) and send it for sharpenning. Much more easier. Some people mention problems with plastic parts at some reel mowers. This machine has fully metal construction without plastic functional parts. Another advantage, this mower doesnt have wheels - means no wheel traces but instead of it you can have striped lawn. We use front cylinder and rear cylinder with differential. Another thing - its very neat and clean machine. No chains. Only belts....


----------



## SwardmanGuy

As far as availability is concerned, we already have some mowers in Orlando, Atlanta and Long Island. And in Atlanta will be dealer with mowers and all the parts. So full support will be provided.


----------



## Redtenchu

I would say the drum roller drive system is a big advantage for a residential mower. In my experience, going from a TC to a Greens mower, I noticed a huge difference with the drum roller on my uneven lawn.

I like the cartridge system idea. How many hours of mow time can one expect from a 10 blade cartridge? I'm curious if it's possible to backlap the cartridge at home to get a little more use out of it before needing a full on sharpening? And what is the turn around time for a full sharpening service? I'd hate to be waiting 2-3 weeks in the mowing season for my cartridge to be mailed back after it's been sharpened.


----------



## Ware

I'm also curious about the backlapping procedure.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Thanks for bringing this mower to the forum. We shouldn't be myopic and think that only the members live in NA. There's been some pretty epic-looking lawns that are in the EU, and AUS.

FWIW, it reminds me of the Ford Taurus that was debuted in RoboCop. Very futuristic-looking. When I watched that movie with my son a few months back, they looked pretty cheesy. That being said, your product offers some nice advantages for the homeowner looking to get a good cut, at a reasonable price.


----------



## j4c11

Colonel K0rn said:


> We shouldn't be myopic and think that only the members live in NA.


Well, before the thread was called "Swardman Reel Mower Questions" it was called "New brand of reel mowers at US market". But I will freely admit I am a little nearsighted :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

Wait, in this video you have a beer holder installed? I like your mower design even more!!!

https://youtu.be/3Q4fTFi8Sdg


----------



## Colonel K0rn

j4c11 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't be myopic and think that only the members live in NA.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before the thread was called "Swardman Reel Mower Questions" it was called "New brand of reel mowers at US market". But I will freely admit I am a little nearsighted :lol:
Click to expand...

Fair enough! I didn't see the title prior to it being changed


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We shouldn't be myopic and think that only the members live in NA.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before the thread was called "Swardman Reel Mower Questions" it was called "New brand of reel mowers at US market". But I will freely admit I am a little nearsighted :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fair enough! I didn't see the title prior to it being changed
Click to expand...

Sorry, I changed it - to sort of align with the other manufacturer-specific reel mower threads.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Wait, in this video you have a beer holder installed? I like your mower design even more!!!


Brilliant! It looks like it is a $19 option:

​
I think the 55cm model would be much more desirable to most homeowners here in the U.S. Also, I like that there is a grooved front roller option, as those seem to really help prevent floating when mowing thick bermuda turf.

I priced one out as I would order it, and it was north of $3k. A little pricey compared to what I've paid for some very nice used greens mowers, but there is something to be said about being able to turn it into a verticutter for <$300... and one machine would take up less garage space.

SwardmanGuy, if you need someone in the U.S. to do an independent test and evaluation of one of these mowers on a winter overseeded bermudagrass lawn, I'm your guy.


----------



## g-man

I have to say that looking at it in more detail it has some charm. I spec a 55cm (22in) at $3120.

I was not able to find two things in the website. Is there an option for a groomer? Also, what is the weight of the machine with the metal grass catcher? I'm concern on how easy/hard it will be to turn it around.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Redtenchu said:


> Wait, in this video you have a beer holder installed? I like your mower design even more!!!


Well there are more features... cup holder, pedometer, mobile holder :lol:


----------



## SwardmanGuy

g-man said:


> I have to say that looking at it in more detail it has some charm. I spec a 55cm (22in) at $3120.
> 
> I was not able to find two things in the website. Is there an option for a groomer? Also, what is the weight of the machine with the metal grass catcher? I'm concern on how easy/hard it will be to turn it around.


Well we have something quite similar to a groomer. Its a brush that has quite the same meaning. Check at this video:





The weight of 55cm machine is round 55kg. And thanks to rear driven cylinder with differential which is cut in half, its very easy to turn around. Check it here...





Plus with the price. As I wrote to some another member at this forum. There is a new dealer close to Atlanta. With this new guy we have a special offer till the end of this year.
Specification:
Edwin Evo.2 - 55 (22in)
With 6-reel blade (normally is 5-reel blade)
Anthracite color (attached pictures)
Plus
Front Grooved roller 
rear roller wiper
Transport casters
Cup holder
Grass Big Bag
Retail price of this complet would be normally $3,149.

Now its for $2,799. + Shipment is free of charge.
...just to know...


----------



## g-man

Thanks for the update and the videos. It helps me understand.

To be clear, I saw two brushes, one attached in front of the grass bucket and one attached (brush or scarifier) instead of the reel blade. Correct? A groomer is normally attached in front of the reel blade to raise the grass up for cutting. This helps KBG to go more vertical.

Could you also answer the sharpening/************ questions from redtenchu?


Redtenchu said:


> I like the cartridge system idea. How many hours of mow time can one expect from a 10 blade cartridge? I'm curious if it's possible to backlap the cartridge at home to get a little more use out of it before needing a full on sharpening? And what is the turn around time for a full sharpening service? I'd hate to be waiting 2-3 weeks in the mowing season for my cartridge to be mailed back after it's been sharpened.


Again, thanks for the direct reply to help us understand the mower features.


----------



## Killbuzz

That's not a bad price for that size of mower. I paid $1,609 for my 17" and another $350 for shipping. Supersod kills you on the shipping...

Maybe in another year or two I'll look at upgrading to a Swardman. I would like a 22" and the all metal design is nice. All the options are nice too.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

g-man said:


> Thanks for the update and the videos. It helps me understand.
> 
> To be clear, I saw two brushes, one attached in front of the grass bucket and one attached (brush or scarifier) instead of the reel blade. Correct? A groomer is normally attached in front of the reel blade to raise the grass up for cutting. This helps KBG to go more vertical.
> 
> Could you also answer the sharpening/backlapping questions from redtenchu?
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cartridge system idea. How many hours of mow time can one expect from a 10 blade cartridge? I'm curious if it's possible to backlap the cartridge at home to get a little more use out of it before needing a full on sharpening? And what is the turn around time for a full sharpening service? I'd hate to be waiting 2-3 weeks in the mowing season for my cartridge to be mailed back after it's been sharpened.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks for the direct reply to help us understand the mower features.
Click to expand...

GROOMER - Correct. You can order this brush, which is in front of the grass box. IT cleans the grass and also helps to stripe even better the lawn. And also could raise the grass in front of the reel. And we have another rotary brush. Basically its for sweeping/spreading the sand.

SHARPENING - Our reels are manufactured to stay fine for a season. The season we count one year. And mowing twice a week cca 1000 square meters. At after-season service we sharpen just the reel. The bed-knife is replaced for a new one. Its cheaper and faster than sharpen also this one. This mower is not designed for backlaping. The philosophy of this reel is that bedknife steel is softer than reel blades. So when you tighten the reel to a bendknife, you grind the bedknife-not the reel. The sharpening service could take round a week. Depends on delivery time. Here is the possibility to have two reels to change it when you ship one for sharpening (if you would need). I think backlaping actually doesnt have a sence. If you hit the rock - backlaping will not help you. You need total service. And as I wrote you before, the reel remains sharp enough for the whole season. And if you send only the cassette, its faster and cheaper than the whole machine. Plus in few weeks we will have our own grinder. It will be mobile. You can even put it in a trunk of the car. So the dealer will have his own and has possibility to load the grinder to a car and sharpen the reel at customers place.  The sharpening will take round 10-20minutes. Thats great isnt it!!? ....hope I wrote it meaningfully...


----------



## scarlso2

Makes sense on the sharpening I guess. I've had really good results with backlapping on the machines I've worked with so I'm interested to see this in action. Has the claim of the reel lasting a full season been tested on multiple grass varieties? My Zoysia really seems to wear down a reel faster than others. Also any way to estimate what yearly sharpening would end up costing?


----------



## SwardmanGuy

scarlso2 said:


> Makes sense on the sharpening I guess. I've had really good results with backlapping on the machines I've worked with so I'm interested to see this in action. Has the claim of the reel lasting a full season been tested on multiple grass varieties? My Zoysia really seems to wear down a reel faster than others. Also any way to estimate what yearly sharpening would end up costing?


Our customers have all different types of grass and they dont argue about sharpness all over the year. There are few customers who come to sharpen the blade during the year. But mostly because of stone - hit. The post season service price is 159 dollars. You can find here what is included: 
https://www.swardman.com/us/e-shop/services/postseason-service-for-edwin/
(note: there is also bed-knife sharpening. Its for Edwin 1.0. Now we have this Edwin 2.0 where we already change the bed-knife. Its also included.)


----------



## Redtenchu

I'm not in the market, but that is an impressively low amount of sound.

https://youtu.be/_MWWivtgvjg


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Thank you. Here is the english version.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKKol0syQoQ


----------



## SwardmanGuy




----------



## Redtenchu

Why didn't you tell us this was an option?

 :thumbup:


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Actually yes  Some customers have special requests. So its possible to make an airbrush. We can paint almost anything on the grass box. This mower with US flag is actually waiting at Long Island for John Ware. We just have to find somebody who could take it to Arkansas to John. To make some tests and reviews. This mower was especially made for our first business trip to US!!! And actually is also for sale


----------



## Ware

So SwardmanGuy was kind enough to send me a demo mower for some T&E (testing & evaluation). It was delivered earlier this morning, so I haven't had much time to look it over yet, but I have to say the paint job is awesome! 

In full disclosure, I'm not being paid for the review. I just love reel mowers, and thought this would be a cool opportunity to try a new one and share my thoughts about it with the members here at TLF. I'll post more about it as I use it, and please let me know if you have any specific questions. Also, you're all welcome to come by and give it a test drive. :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> So SwardmanGuy was kind enough to send me a demo mower for some T&E (testing & evaluation). It was delivered earlier this morning, so I haven't had much time to look it over yet, but I have to say the paint job is awesome!
> 
> In full disclosure, I'm not being paid for the review. I just love reel mowers, and thought this would be a cool opportunity to try a new one and share my thoughts about it with the members here at TLF. I'll post more about it as I use it, and please let me know if you have any specific questions. Also, you're all welcome to come by and give it a test drive. :thumbup:


What a thing of beauty! Not going to comment on the beer choice though- watching your figure, Ware? :lol:


----------



## Spammage

Awesome. I can't wait to hear about the unit and your thoughts as comparing it to the GM for residential use.


----------



## Ware

Before I forget, I want to point out that this is their Edwin 1.0, which has been superseded by the Edwin 2.0. The improvements they made for the 2.0 are outlined here.


----------



## ABC123

That looks very sharp ware!! Can't wait for a video

Will you use it for scalping or have any additional attachments?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> What a thing of beauty! Not going to comment on the beer choice though- watching your figure, Ware? :lol:


Ha, the skinny Michelob Ultra can was actually the only thing I had that would fit for the photo op. The beverage holder is made of metal with 3 welded fingers that wrap around the can/bottle. It was actually deformed a little when the mower arrived. I'm not sure if that happened during transport or at the dealer who had the mower before me. Anyway, when I went to bend it back into shape I noticed that one of the welds was cracked a little, so I decided to leave it alone. The optional cup holder is only $19, and while it is ultimately probably more of a novelty, I would definitely add one if I was ordering a new mower - because, well, why wouldn't you? :lol:








My only recommendation here for Swardman would be to allow a little extra space in the design to accommodate a TLF Koozie® because warm beer and lawn care are a bad mix.


----------



## Ware

ABC123 said:


> That looks very sharp ware!! Can't wait for a video
> 
> Will you use it for scalping or have any additional attachments?


I'm excited to use it, and will be sure to upload plenty of photos and some video. :thumbsup:

This mower did not have any of the additional attachments with it, but I think he is going to try to send me some. I do like the idea of the cartridge system, as I see some real value in the average homeowner being able to reel mow and dethatch their lawn without owning/maintaining a separate machine that only gets used a few times a year.

In addition to the 5, 6 & 10-blade reels, they offer scarifier ($399), verticutter ($269) and rotary brush ($319) cartridges:


----------



## Ware

Speaking of the cartridges, I just noticed they list a "cuts per meter" spec for each reel:

5-blade: 60 cuts per meter
6-blade: 72 cuts per meter
10-blade: 120 cuts per meter​
If 1 meter is 39.37 inches, that would mean the clip of the Swardman reels are:

5-blade: 0.66"
6-blade: 0.55"
10-blade: 0.39"​
We were discussing blade counts on homeowner reels in this thread a couple days ago. To summarize, the ideal cut is supposed to be when clip = HOC, so technically you would choose your Swardman blade count accordingly (e.g. 6-blade reel for ~1/2" HOC).

Here is a good explanation of clip (starting on p.11). :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Good info Ware, I hope you get a chance to cut the PRG soon. I'm very interested to see how the mower does on growing Bermuda.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware has a Swardman for testing? Oh this is very good news indeed....


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi, Im glad the mower came in good condition (hopefully). This week we will send the cartridges that are on the picture above. So I hope you will test it properly!


----------



## Ware

Some cell phone shots:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?


----------



## g-man

I like the use of Torx screws for the bedknife.

Is there a profile to the reel or bedknife, or it is a straight flat surface?


----------



## M311att

HOC now also means height of carpet


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> I like the use of Torx screws for the bedknife.
> 
> Is there a profile to the reel or bedknife, or it is a straight flat surface?


I like the Torx screws too.

No profile on the bedknife and no relief grind on the reel. It is my understanding they view the bedknife as a single season consumable part that is inexpensive ($22) to replace during the annual service. They presumably spin grind the reel at that time.

One thing I have noticed in browsing their website is the spare parts and accessories all seem fairly reasonably priced. Well, except for the optional carbon fiber ones - but this mower is light enough that I don't feel like those would ever be needed.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?


Same split rear drum concept, but it is much lighter than the Toro - as is the rest of the mower. The Swardman is also lighter than the Tru-Cut C-27 I had. Is that a bad thing? Probably not. I think my wife could operate the Swardman and not feel overwhelmed. I don't think there is any way she could wrestle the Toro Greensmaster around the lawn, and would probably struggle with the weight of the Tru-Cut. With the engine off, the Swardman pushes almost effortlessly and is very well balanced.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?


Speaking of the rear drum - I think it's important to note that it actually has one! I feel like the other homeowner reels available in the U.S. really dropped the ball on utilizing a rear drum and a front roller. I've always been a little jealous of the Australian Scott Bonnar's in that regard.


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the rear drum - I think it's important to note that it actually has one! I feel like the other homeowner reels available in the U.S. really dropped the ball on utilizing a rear drum and a front roller. I've always been a little jealous of the Australian Scott Bonnar's in that regard.
Click to expand...

Yes!!


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the rear drum - I think it's important to note that it actually has one! I feel like the other homeowner reels available in the U.S. really dropped the ball on utilizing a rear drum and a front roller. I've always been a little jealous of the Australian Scott Bonnar's in that regard.
Click to expand...

If your jealous now you should check out the Scott Bonnar Restoration Page on Facebook, those guys restore them to better than new condition.


----------



## Ware

The PRG isn't really growing so there wasn't much to cut, but I took the Swardman out to lay down some fresh stripes...

https://youtu.be/qC2ar3Rudpw


----------



## gene_stl

:thumbup: :thumbup: Cool headlights! I am looking for some to put on my Zero Turn.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?
> 
> 
> 
> Same split rear drum concept, but it is much lighter than the Toro - as is the rest of the mower. The Swardman is also lighter than the Tru-Cut C-27 I had. Is that a bad thing? Probably not. I think my wife could operate the Swardman and not feel overwhelmed. I don't think there is any way she could wrestle the Toro Greensmaster around the lawn, and would probably struggle with the weight of the Tru-Cut. With the engine off, the Swardman pushes almost effortlessly and is very well balanced.
Click to expand...

The light weight may actually be a benefit with your PRG overseed or a cool season lawn. The canopy is relatively fragile compared to Bermuda in July and slow to recover with winter temps.

I wonder if it would be a benefit to those with slopes on their lawns as I know my Jake needs a pretty good shove every once in a while (especially if it's wet or there is dormant Bermuda underfoot!) to get up a slope if there is a lump or something else that would lift the drum and break traction.


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Cool headlights! I am looking for some to put on my Zero Turn.


I haven't used them yet, but I think the headlights are USB rechargeable - like what you would mount to a bicycle. They are mounted to a nice little bracket on the front of the engine. The overall design of the Swardman is very nice - you can tell they put a lot of thought into it. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: Cool headlights! I am looking for some to put on my Zero Turn.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used them yet, but I think the headlights are USB rechargeable - like what you would mount to a bicycle. They are mounted to a nice little bracket on the front of the engine. The overall design of the Swardman is very nice - you can tell they put a lot of thought into it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

USB Recharge you say? Does the engine have any electrical output? Even a small AC output direct from the stator could be utilized to recharge the lights when not in use. If there is indeed electrical available, and it's a significant enough output, you could run other light options directly too.


----------



## Ware

I'm just posting my thoughts about it as they come to me...

The transport wheels are nice. They're not as robust as the pneumatic transport wheels on a greens mower, but here again, for homeowner they probably don't need to be. They are permanently mounted and do not add any width to the machine, so they are great for transporting the mower down the sidewalk to my backyard or crossing my driveway.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> USB Recharge you say? Does the engine have any electrical output? Even a small AC output direct from the stator could be utilized to recharge the lights when not in use. If there is indeed electrical available, and it's a significant enough output, you could run other light options directly too.


Yeah, I agree - a hardwired option would be nice. I'm not sure how much electrical output the Kawasaki FJ100 has, or how long the rechargeable lights they are using will run. It looks like they are 400 lumens each.

The light kit is a $99 option, and I would probably go ahead and add it if I was ordering a mower, but not sure how much I would actually use them. I have used the headlights on my GM1600 a few times, but haven't ever really had to rely on them to finish mowing.


----------



## Ware

Another good first impression was how close you can mow to obstructions on the right side of the machine. I tried to capture that in the second clip of the video where I'm mowing next to my patio:

https://youtu.be/qC2ar3Rudpw?t=16s​


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Another good first impression was how close you can mow to obstructions on the right side of the machine. I tried to capture that in the second clip of the video where I'm mowing next to my patio:
> 
> https://youtu.be/qC2ar3Rudpw?t=16s​


That's a major advantage over most greensmowers IMO. (For homeowner use) From where I'm sitting, this is a pretty exciting machine for homeowners vs. a used greensmower. Drum Propelled, cassette system, fantastic accessory selection, now if only it had a loop style handle.... :nod: They have even addressed the #1 drawback for most homeowners, sharpening.

Can't wait to see what you think of the different cassettes and how they perform.


----------



## cnet24

I'm visiting the salesman in Atlanta this Saturday to discuss these new Swardmans. Over email, I informed him I was dead set on buying a Tru-Cut, but that this thread had recently caught my interest. If I didn't live within 15 minutes of his location, I'd probably still go with the Tru-Cut due to its availability and familiarity with dealers in this area. Also, having him local means a service resource and order point for the replacement reel cartridges.

Interestingly enough, he told me he has had a C27 for years and will be retiring it for one of these new Swardmans. I'm interested to get his take on this change.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> The light weight may actually be a benefit with your PRG overseed or a cool season lawn. The canopy is relatively fragile compared to Bermuda in July and slow to recover with winter temps.
> 
> I wonder if it would be a benefit to those with slopes on their lawns as I know my Jake needs a pretty good shove every once in a while (especially if it's wet or there is dormant Bermuda underfoot!) to get up a slope if there is a lump or something else that would lift the drum and break traction.


The lighter weight makes it an absolute dream to push compared to the greens mowers I've had - especially when free wheeling. My back yard is pretty flat, but I could let off the drive paddle while mowing and continue pushing it manually no problem.

I also like how you can engage/disengage the drum drive with the left hand paddle without disengaging the reel. That's one thing I often miss about my Tru-Cut, especially when maneuvering in tight spaces like my back yard.

I was a little skeptical of the flat handlebars when I saw them in the photos, but they are actually really comfortable. The palms of my hands rest comfortably on the top and my fingers naturally wrap around underneath to squeeze the control paddles. I'll upload a photo later.

I would say I prefer the ergonomics of the Swardman operator controls to the Tru-Cut. The initial setup/adjustment is easier, and it offers a wide range of adjustments. There is also no risk of the thumb fatigue I would sometimes get with the Tru-Cut.


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> I'm visiting the salesman in Atlanta this Saturday to discuss these new Swardmans. Over email, I informed him I was dead set on buying a Tru-Cut, but that this thread had recently caught my interest. If I didn't live within 15 minutes of his location, I'd probably still go with the Tru-Cut due to its availability and familiarity with dealers in this area. Also, having him local means a service resource and order point for the replacement reel cartridges.
> 
> Interestingly enough, he told me he has had a C27 for years and will be retiring it for one of these new Swardmans. I'm interested to get his take on this change.


I'm anxious to hear your thoughts about them - and I mentioned this earlier, but anyone within driving distance of me is welcome to come lay hands on it and share their thoughts...

@DJLCN @Redtenchu @J_nick


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good first impression was how close you can mow to obstructions on the right side of the machine...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a major advantage over most greensmowers IMO. (For homeowner use) From where I'm sitting, this is a pretty exciting machine for homeowners vs. a used greensmower. Drum Propelled, cassette system, fantastic accessory selection, now if only it had a loop style handle.... :nod: They have even addressed the #1 drawback for most homeowners, sharpening.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you think of the different cassettes and how they perform.
Click to expand...

I agree. The only major drawback I see so far is the cost compared to a used greens mower. However, greens mowers aren't for everyone, and if someone is in the market for a new "homeowner reel", I think the Swardman is worth a look.

I'm anxious to continue using it and documenting my experience with it.


----------



## MasterMech

Awesome stuff. While we are dissecting this thing, I have a couple more questions:

What is the reel (cylinder) diameter of each cartridge? All the same?

From the photos online, it looks like the reels are "spin-ground" vs relief ground. Not that this makes a hill of beans worth of difference to a homeowner using this machine, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good first impression was how close you can mow to obstructions on the right side of the machine...
> 
> 
> 
> That's a major advantage over most greensmowers IMO. (For homeowner use) From where I'm sitting, this is a pretty exciting machine for homeowners vs. a used greensmower. Drum Propelled, cassette system, fantastic accessory selection, now if only it had a loop style handle.... :nod: They have even addressed the #1 drawback for most homeowners, sharpening.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you think of the different cassettes and how they perform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. The only major drawback I see so far is the cost compared to a used greens mower. However, greens mowers aren't for everyone, and if someone is in the market for a new "homeowner reel", I think the Swardman is worth a look.
> 
> I'm anxious to continue using it and documenting my experience with it.
Click to expand...

They are also the only manufacturer that I know of offering a battery-powered version. (for homeowners) Go Swardman on that one. Regarding cost, a used greensmower is going to be significantly less $$, IF, and I stress IF, you don't mind working on it from time to time. You could certainly get one reconditioned with a new reel, knife, belts, bearings and ready to rock for the $2500 but you would lose out on the cassette system and possibly the close cutting abilities, although my Jake isn't too bad with using the right side.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Awesome stuff. While we are dissecting this thing, I have a couple more questions:
> 
> What is the reel (cylinder) diameter of each cartridge? All the same?
> 
> From the photos online, it looks like the reels are "spin-ground" vs relief ground. Not that this makes a hill of beans worth of difference to a homeowner using this machine, I'm just curious is all.


I'll measure the reel diameter later.

And yes, spin grind - see this post for photos.


----------



## Ware

Here is a better shot of their controls than I could take:


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Here is a better shot of their controls than I could take:


 :lol: I see the deluxe leather wrap option was checked for this unit!

That throttle lever looks pretty substantial, all steel?

Very nice!


----------



## gene_stl

The Hustler has a regular12 volt system. USB is 5 volt but its pretty easy to regulate it down. The nice thing about LEDs is that they are so efficient even a rechargeable battery can be useful now. Good observation of Swardman to figure that the kind of user that will buy their mower might regularly want to cut after the sun goes down. :lol: And it is much cooler then which I am sure Ware can attest to where he lives. Current season excepted.


----------



## DJLCN

Ware said:


> I'm anxious to hear your thoughts about them - and I mentioned this earlier, but anyone within driving distance of me is welcome to come lay hands on it and share their thoughts...
> 
> @DJLCN @Redtenchu @J_nick


Once you have the additional cartridges in I'll plan to stop by and check it out.

Also, not sure how long you'll have it but I'll gladly dontate a portion of my lawn as a testing ground if you need it.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> What is the reel (cylinder) diameter of each cartridge? All the same?


Looks like the diameter of the reel is about 5.5".

The other cartridges have been stuck in customs for almost a week, but I should receive them tomorrow. Maybe they didn't believe me when I told them I was receiving "lawnmower parts" from Prague. :lol:


----------



## high leverage

My major issue with these and other products that target such a small markets are their long term viability. Tru-Cut and McLane have the brand recognition and market share to sustain their business model. When a new player steps in to the homeowner reel mower market (very small demographic) is this truly a viable option. You must keep in mind their aren't many people outside of this forum that even know what a reel mower or greens mower is. Let alone are willing to pay $2000+ for a mower that they can't ride on or mow large properties. Mclane and Tru-cuts can be found used or like new for a fraction of the cost of the Swardman. If I was willing to pay the $2000+ price tag knowing what I know now it would never be an option. To me Toro or JD greens mowers offer proven reliability, quality, and parts availability. It seems like an easy decision. Maybe I too pessimistic but I don't foresee these being around in 2025.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware: How does the rear drum compare to the Toro?
> 
> 
> 
> Same split rear drum concept, but it is much lighter than the Toro - as is the rest of the mower. The Swardman is also lighter than the Tru-Cut C-27 I had. Is that a bad thing? Probably not. I think my wife could operate the Swardman and not feel overwhelmed. I don't think there is any way she could wrestle the Toro Greensmaster around the lawn, and would probably struggle with the weight of the Tru-Cut. With the engine off, the Swardman pushes almost effortlessly and is very well balanced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The light weight may actually be a benefit with your PRG overseed or a cool season lawn. The canopy is relatively fragile compared to Bermuda in July and slow to recover with winter temps.
> 
> I wonder if it would be a benefit to those with slopes on their lawns as I know my Jake needs a pretty good shove every once in a while (especially if it's wet or there is dormant Bermuda underfoot!) to get up a slope if there is a lump or something else that would lift the drum and break traction.
Click to expand...

We were solving this issue about slopes. Sure, mowers with metal rollers are great for stripes and are very gentle to lawn. But its worse when it comes to slopes. But with rubberized roller its not a problem even on slope. We choosed the grooved one.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

high leverage said:


> My major issue with these and other products that target such a small markets are their long term viability. Tru-Cut and McLane have the brand recognition and market share to sustain their business model. When a new player steps in to the homeowner reel mower market (very small demographic) is this truly a viable option. You must keep in mind their aren't many people outside of this forum that even know what a reel mower or greens mower is. Let alone are willing to pay $2000+ for a mower that they can't ride on or mow large properties. Mclane and Tru-cuts can be found used or like new for a fraction of the cost of the Swardman. If I was willing to pay the $2000+ price tag knowing what I know now it would never be an option. To me Toro or JD greens mowers offer proven reliability, quality, and parts availability. It seems like an easy decision. Maybe I too pessimistic but I don't foresee these being around in 2025.


Hi, well nobody knows the future. But the facts are simple: Foundation of the company 2013. In 2015 we delivered the first Edwin. In 2017 we improved the mower and came out with Edwin 2.0. Two weeks ago we introduced brand new battery powered reel mower Electra. And this year we will step into a commercial sector. We are inventing the accu/engine powered 40inch-width reel mower for commercial use. We sell all over the Europe, Australia, Russia and USA. We believe to by a fast-growing inovative company. So Im sure to be here long after year 2025  
Small video from Electra-private introduction to customers:


----------



## MasterMech

high leverage said:


> My major issue with these and other products that target such a small markets are their long term viability. Tru-Cut and McLane have the brand recognition and market share to sustain their business model. When a new player steps in to the homeowner reel mower market (very small demographic) is this truly a viable option. You must keep in mind their aren't many people outside of this forum that even know what a reel mower or greens mower is. Let alone are willing to pay $2000+ for a mower that they can't ride on or mow large properties. Mclane and Tru-cuts can be found used or like new for a fraction of the cost of the Swardman. If I was willing to pay the $2000+ price tag knowing what I know now it would never be an option. To me Toro or JD greens mowers offer proven reliability, quality, and parts availability. It seems like an easy decision. Maybe I too pessimistic but I don't foresee these being around in 2025.


Some solid points in your message, but also keep in mind that the McClane and Tru-Cut units are very "mature" designs that have not brought anything new to market in quite some time. These machines also do not offer the same quality of cut or striped after-appearance that a roller driven machine does. Greensmowers are awesome, and for what they cost new, they should be. But they also do not universally appeal to most homeowners who might consider switching from a rotary. (For what it's worth, I doubt gas-powered reels will ever be a mass-market choice.) Greensmowers are heavy, and their mechanical configurations, propulsion systems, and controls are not designed with obstacles or solid boundaries in mind. As lawn enthusiasts, we make plenty of compromises to utilize a greensmower's superior cut on our home lawns. Even at the $2000+ mark, a reconditioned greensmower will come with minimal to no warranty coverage and that alone will keep them out of the mass-market. So we have a homeowner targeted machine, that incorporates our favorite feature of the greensmower - the split drum, and adds the cassette system all at a comparable price point to a new top-model Tru-Cut? Call me an optimist but I think these machines have a fighting chance amongst homeowners with some money to spare.


----------



## Ware

Residential reel mowers are definitely a niche item here in the U.S., but I think competition is healthy and it is the consumer who ultimately wins. For me it is kind of refreshing to see a new company that is willing to engineer some modern twists into an old technology, and seems genuinely excited about marketing and improving their products.

Not to bash Tru-Cut (I think they make nice mowers), but just check out their antiquated website. Cal Trimmer, another nice mower, prides themselves in saying their parts have been interchangeable since 1941. History is cool, but that doesn't mean I would be excited about my Silverado having interchangeable parts with this:








Who knows - maybe residential reel mowers would be more popular here in the states if Tru-Cut, McLane and Cal Trimmer were more willing to refine their product lines and spend more money on marketing/advertising. As evidenced by many lawns on this website, the cut quality is there so it should be a slam dunk for them.

There are cheaper options, but I know I paid over $2k for my new Tru-Cut with a front roller 5 years ago. I think it's important to note that there would not be used ones on the secondary market at a fraction of the cost of the Swardman if someone had not made the initial purchase, then subsequently decided to sell it for whatever reason. The same would apply to used greens mowers. I just don't think it's fair to compare the cost of a used anything to a new Swardman.

In some of my discussions with them, they recognize that "the U.S. mowers are robust, like tanks, and can probably handle a lot", but they view their machines as "more clean, delicate and precise". I know I'll always appreciate the sheer mass of a nice greens mower, but as my lawn gets smoother and more refined with each leveling project, I can definitely appreciate adjectives like "clean, delicate and precise".

At the end of the day I think the cartridge system and front and rear rollers ultimately puts them in a product category with Allett, which are also not cheap, and not for everyone.

Good discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu

+1 @MasterMech and @Ware


----------



## dfw_pilot

+2. The cartridge system alone would be worth a lot as I'm limited in storage space. The verticutter insert for my GM1000 is _unavailable_ used, is $1,600 new, _AND_ I still need a second GM1000 to put it in, and do the installation, which is a pain.


----------



## g-man

+3

I seriously considered a swardman reel when I was researching going reel low. The engineer in me sees good design choices and good build quality with the overall system.

The things that held me back. 1) lack of clarity around grinding since it can't be ***********. 2) it was new to USA and it is unknown, ware's review is helping understand it more. It seems like they are committed to the USA market. 3) price seems a bit high, once I priced it out. It pushed just above 3k without taxes. I think the 3k was a mental threshold for me along with the risk of going into the unknown.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ...The engineer in me sees good design choices and good build quality with the overall system...


^^^ This. :thumbup:

I made this quick video tonight that details the removal and installation of the Swardman side cover:

https://youtu.be/A9h-Shv33ls​
It's the little things that make this mower so cool. Kudos to @J_nick's keen eye for spotting this feature in a photo earlier today. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Here is a photo with the magnetic side cover removed...


----------



## Ware

Also, I received a suspicious package from Prague, CZ today...


----------



## Ware

Regarding the model name "Edwin", at first I assumed it was some Czech guy's name. Turns out it is a tribute to Edwin Budding - the English inventor of the first cylinder/reel mower. Pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

One of the things that is pretty appealing to me about the Swardman is that their marketing is targeting the consumer base they need to target with their product: customers who have a passion about their lawn. These are the same consumers who are willing to put forth the effort into learning about the tools they need, time to invest, and how to best attain their desired lawn. If you have a company that is putting a lot of R&D into the engineering of the product, and has a good business plan on how to get that product into the consumers hands, and taking into consideration the service after the sale, that's a good model for success.

Looking forward to seeing what's in those boxes Ware.


----------



## MasterMech

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looking forward to seeing what's in those boxes Ware.


 +1


----------



## Reelrollers

Lee Purcell
Reel Rollers
678-546-3636
[email protected]


----------



## Ware

Reelrollers said:


> ...If he could convince his CEO to slow the mower down...
> 
> ...Fortunately, in 30 days they shipped me a speed reducer kit...


Welcome to TLF! Glad to have you. I think your front rollers are used on a number of mowers here.

I'm glad you mentioned the speed. That is one of my complaints as well. I was able to overcome it with reduced throttle, but a speed reducer kit would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

@Reelrollers Welcome to TLF, I've enjoyed the roller I purchased for my TruCut H-20 a couple years ago it makes a big difference.


----------



## MasterMech

Reelrollers said:


> I wanted to chime in because I've also had experience with the Swardman mower. Full disclosure - I am the owner of Reel Rollers, the company that manufactures all of the Front Rollers for McLane, Trimmer, and Tru-Cut. I"m not posting to advertise my company, but share my story/ experiences because its relevant to the topic.
> 
> My first Reel Mower was a used 20" McLane with front wheels. Loved the cut, hated the scalping. I then purchased a Front Roller from the original inventor and patent holder at Reel Works. I was so impressed by the roller, that I offered to help Reel Works expand their business (on the side of my real job). I replaced my Bermuda with 26 pallets of Zoysia and quickly upgraded to a Tru-Cut 27". I fell in love with my Tru-Cut because of it's ability to climb hills and speed control. Although, the machine is a tank to maneuver and my thumb goes numb early in the season, I still felt like I had the best residential reel mower set up.
> 
> After 5 years of talking to enthusiast across the country I decided to purchase the roller business in 2016 because I wanted to share the feeling I still get when I finish mowing my lawn. I also had a vision that Tru-Cut, Trimmer, and McLane would realize the benefits of a roller and ditch the caster front wheels (even if they weren't getting them from me). Quickly I realized these companies had no interest in advancing their mowers. We started to engineer accessories to improve these mowers the same way the front roller business started, but 12 months ago put those products on hold when I was introduced to the Swardman mower line.
> 
> The Edwin 2.0 literally has made every improvement I dreamed Tru-Cut, Trimmer, and McLane would have made years ago.
> -Front Roller (smooth and grooved option)
> -Enclosed Grass Catcher (most of the leaves and clippings fly over the top so I have to MOW and BLOW every time)
> -CARTRIDGES (can't say enough about these)
> -Rear Roller Drive that didn't have a "wheel drop down" to engage like McLane and Trimmer
> -Ability to ship reel for service (so many reel mower owners can't find a shop to sharpen their reel - i hear this all the time)
> 
> In September I spent an entire week with Michal the sales rep from Swardman and he left me (2) demo units to use. I told him from the start - i am hesitant to buy or sell NON American and would only sell his mower in the US if it exceeded everything else on the market.
> 
> The Edwin 2.0 was good, but not great. It was also expensive at $2800 retail here in the US. Beyond price, the Swardman went too fast (i didn't want to jog to keep up with it) and the rear metal cylinder didn't climb the hills in my front yard like my Tru-Cut. If he could convince his CEO to slow the mower down, add rubber traction to the rear cylinder, and retail the mower at a competitive price with Tru-Cut, he had the mower I always dreamed of as a homeowner.
> 
> Fortunately, in 30 days they shipped me a speed reducer kit, sourced a rubber grooved rear drive, and brought the price down. The Edwin 22" is a game changer for those seeking a Residential Greens Mower. I'm proud to be the first and only company selling the Swardman line of mowers and accessories even though it directly competes with our Front Roller business. We did this because we truly believe this is the future long term for Residential Reel Mowers.
> 
> This Saturday, Feb. 10th several local customers are coming to demo the complete line of mowers and i'm hoping they will share their unbiased feedback with the group. I'll have a Trimmer 20", McLane 20", Tru-Cut 27", Swardman Electra 18", and Swardman Edwin 2.0 (gas) 22" to demo.
> 
> In April when grass is actively growing here in Georgia, we'll be hosting a much larger demo day that we'll advertise for anyone interested in good food, beer, and those looking to compare these Reel Mowers side by side.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but those of you I've spoken with before know it's not about business side of this, it's about sharing the same feeling of pride I get each time I mow. My wife calls it my therapy!
> 
> If you will be in the area this Saturday or in April, please email me and I'll be sure to send you the location of our demo. Below is my line up of mowers in our shop ready for demo.
> 
> Lee Purcell
> Reel Rollers
> 678-546-3636
> [email protected]


Welcome ReelRollers!!


----------



## Daniel

Hello everybody!
Swardman does make really nice lawn...




You can adjust the speed also by setting lower RPM of the engine. The number of cuts per meter remains unchained. 5blade - 60cuts/ 6blade - 72cuts/ 10blades-120cuts.

Of course, reducer kit helps in case of complicated turf shape etc.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@Reelrollers So, you're saying there might be a chance I can get a roller for my 2100, amirite? Where's your B&M located at? Might have to make a drive to visit some day.


----------



## high leverage

@SwardmanGuy if you want to convince skeptic and have an unbiased review send one to Oklahoma. I manage turf commercially and would certainly put it through it paces in a handful of clients lawns.


----------



## Reelrollers

Thank you for welcoming me to TLF. We're located in Buford, GA.


----------



## Ware

@SwardmanGuy, does the speed reducer kit affect the clip rate, or does it change the reel speed too?

The mower did feel a little fast the first time I used it, but I was able to find a comfortable pace at low throttle. I distinctly remember the same sensation the first few times I used both my Tru-Cut and my first greens mower, so it may just be a matter of getting more comfortable with the mower. I rarely run my Toro at full throttle, so I'm undecided if I would request the speed reducer kit if I was ordering a new mower today. It could always be added later.

It is nice to see Swardman responding to user requests though. Another example I saw of this was in the online mower configuration tool - they will switch the controls for a left handed user for a nominal fee of like $19. :thumbup:


----------



## Daniel

@Ware , let me answer your questions. The clip rate remains unchained. The number of cuts is at all speed the same. So don't worry to set lower RPM. The engine would run quieter and also fuel consumption will be lower.
The reduce kit includes 2 pulley, belt and clutch with the bearing. So with a bit skill, everybody can replace it. Reducer kit reduces speed for 20% . Edwin runs at 2.800 rpm at 5,7km/h. You run also at 2500 rpm with a speed approximately 3,5km/h which is very comfortable.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

high leverage said:


> @SwardmanGuy if you want to convince skeptic and have an unbiased review send one to Oklahoma. I manage turf commercially and would certainly put it through it paces in a handful of clients lawns.


Hello @high leverage, thank you for your interest in this mower! I really appreciate it. And although this machine is not primarily intended for commercial use, we have here in Europe few smaller landscapers who use this mower for some their special customers. And review from commercial Pro would be great! But if you would be really interested, Arkansas is right next to Oklahoma so you could try Ware to review it together... Im sorry, but I dont have such a huge budget to send mowers for free everywhere. But If you would agree to make some videos or reviews I could send you mower for some really interesting price...just let me know...


----------



## Ware

Daniel said:


> @Ware , let me answer your questions. The clip rate remains unchained. The number of cuts is at all speed the same. So don't worry to set lower RPM. The engine would run quieter and also fuel consumption will be lower.
> The reduce kit includes 2 pulley, belt and clutch with the bearing. So with a bit skill, everybody can replace it. Reducer kit reduces speed for 20% . Edwin runs at 2.800 rpm at 5,7km/h. You run also at 2500 rpm with a speed approximately 3,5km/h which is very comfortable.


Right - the clip rate remains the same regardless of RPM, but is the clip rate the same with and without the speed reducer kit installed?


----------



## Ware

I agree - I do think there would probably be better options for commercial use. When I compare the Swardman to my Toro greens mower, I can see where the Toro was clearly designed for hours of use each day, and the Swardman was designed more for a discerning homeowner who might not accumulate that same number of hours during a month of use.

Not to mention the sheer beauty of the machine. I would feel guilty loading/unloading and letting it bounce around on a trailer in between jobs. The lines of machine, the painted steel grass catcher - it's almost a work of art compared to say Toro's rotomolded grass catcher that I wouldn't think twice about tossing into the back of my truck.


----------



## g-man

Looking at the image from Daniel, I'm not clear what is being reduced. The top shaft seems to be the driving one. To keep the frequency of cut the same, then the reduction needs to happen at that shaft. If the reduction happens at the bottom shaft (for the drum), then the rpm of the reel will remain constant. With a constant rpm at the reel, but a slower forward motion (slower drum), then the frequency of cut will change (faster).

So, swardman, what is being reduced?


----------



## SwardmanGuy

g-man said:


> Looking at the image from Daniel, I'm not clear what is being reduced. The top shaft seems to be the driving one. To keep the frequency of cut the same, then the reduction needs to happen at that shaft. If the reduction happens at the bottom shaft (for the drum), then the rpm of the reel will remain constant. With a constant rpm at the reel, but a slower forward motion (slower drum), then the frequency of cut will change (faster).
> 
> So, swardman, what is being reduced?


Hello g-man, you are completely right. With the speed reducer kit is the rear drum slower. But the reel has still the same speed. So with this kit you achieve slower speed of the mower, but higher frequency of cut per meter.


----------



## Reelrollers

Folks across the country frequently call to ask if I know of any shops in their area who can grind/ back lap their reel. It's a reel challenge and in some cases a reason they don't use a reel mower.

I believe the removable cartridges (reel) design of the Swardman mowers is a huge benefit to these customers. One service we will offer is for customers to order an annual service on the Reel. Customers will receive a prepaid UPS label and ship us their Reel during the off season. Customers in 3 minutes can box up their reel and ship it to us for a flat fee. In less than 2 weeks we will sharpen/ adjust reel and replace bedknife. All picked up and delivered to their doorstep.

For fun, I recorded how long it took for me to remove the reel from the 22" Edwin 2.0 mower I have in stock.

Here's a link to the video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qfke4fgfymh9wgu/Video.MOV?dl=0


----------



## Ware

Reelrollers said:


> ...Customers will receive a prepaid UPS label and ship us their Reel during the off season. Customers in 3 minutes can box up their reel and ship it to us for a flat fee. In less than 2 weeks we will sharpen/ adjust reel and replace bedknife. All picked up and delivered to their doorstep...


That is one thing I've been meaning to seek clarity on. So is it safe to say you are servicing dealer that will be offering the reel cartridge service? Do you know how much it will cost?


----------



## ABC123

Very surprised on how quick and simple the swap looked.

I'd imagine they have a machine that the Carthage fits in for a regrind, or does it have to be taken apart more?


----------



## Ware

Here are a couple shots of the verticutter cartridge. The blade spacing is about 1.75". For Bermudagrass I think I would prefer a little tighter spacing, but I will get to try it out in a few weeks. Blade width is about 0.084".


----------



## J_nick

Looks like you could add in blades since the spacers are doubled up between the blades.


----------



## Reelrollers

Yes we are a full line dealer and service location for Swardman. Here in GA where there are 20+ dealers who sharpen reels and on average the cost is $85-$100. However you have to deliver and pick up the entire mower. Delivery/ pick up is another $50.

I need to finalize our shipping costs, but our goal is to have this as a $125 flat fee which would include shipping both ways, sharpening, alignment, and a new bed knife with each service.

Probably not for everyone, but a great turn key service for a lot of folks with limited local service options.


----------



## gatormac2112

cnet24 said:


> I'm visiting the salesman in Atlanta this Saturday to discuss these new Swardmans. Over email, I informed him I was dead set on buying a Tru-Cut, but that this thread had recently caught my interest. If I didn't live within 15 minutes of his location, I'd probably still go with the Tru-Cut due to its availability and familiarity with dealers in this area. Also, having him local means a service resource and order point for the replacement reel cartridges.
> 
> Interestingly enough, he told me he has had a C27 for years and will be retiring it for one of these new Swardmans. I'm interested to get his take on this change.


So, what did you think after your visit?


----------



## cnet24

@gatormac2112 the first thing that I can say is @Reelrollers is a great guy and just as crazy about lawns as the rest of us. I spent about 1.5 hours at his house walking through demo units of every major model (Mclane, California Trimmer, etc) and his perceived pros/cons about each. What is apparent is that he believes that the new Swardman model is the best of all worlds in terms of features & benefits, and you can tell that much thought went into the design of the mower.

As @Ware has mentioned, the biggest selling points of this mower are the cartridge system and the front/rear roller combination. He walked me through the change out process as his video outlined, and it really is that easy. It is much quieter and more "delicate" compared to the Tru-Cut that I used, but the quality is there. When I say delicate I don't mean cheap, but would agree with Ware's statements here.

Without going into too much detail, it is also apparent that @Reelrollers is partnering with Swardman to make this as competitive as possible in the US market in terms of pricing and other benefits. Which it will need to be in order to compete against the giants in the US. And I think if they take the steps he is outlining, as well as keep the mower cost competitive, it will.

Take my comments as they are- I am a new consumer entering the reel market looking to upgrade from my current rotary mower. But I have also been doing research for around a year now before making a major purchase. I am sure others on this board are more familiar with reel mowers than I and could do a more formal write up.

I am still in communication with @Reelrollers as I make my decision. He has been great to work with so far and if anyone has any questions related to the mower, I am sure he wouldn't hesitate to answer them.


----------



## gatormac2112

Thanks for the breakdown @cnet24

@Reelrollers i can't find anything on the website about the rubber drum. Is that not available yet?

I live in North, Alabama. Where would I take my unit for servicing? Shipping the entire thing to Atlanta would be costly.


----------



## Reelrollers

@cnet24 thanks for the feedback and it was a pleasure meeting you as well. I've never gone into a season more excited about mowing as I have been the past 4 months looking at the Edwin sitting in the shop. You gave me an opportunity to play with it, so I think you for coming to my house to demo the different mowers

@gatormac2112 the Swardman just opens up more options for servicing compared to the current mower and you would only be shipping the Reel Cartridge if this is the best option for you.
1. Take the mower to your current reel mower shop to service engine and sharpen reel (pre Swardman option only = $100 - $150 plus delivery time). The process of servicing this mower is no different and we can provide them all parts.
or
2. Service the engine yourself (which is very easy and part of their great design) and ship the Reel Cartridge to us and we'll adjust/ sharpen the reel and mail it back to you. The cost to have a reel sharpened, bed knife, and adjustment with shipping all included would be $125. All of the maintenance items you would need like air filter, spark plug, and any worn belts will cost $20 - $40 via our online store and shipped back with your reel.
or
3. Anyone in a 100 mile radius can have our partner shop pick up their mower and deliver it back serviced. Our service shop partner is the largest reel mower service shop in the country and has 2 trucks running deliveries everyday.

Lastly, as the Swardman brand continues to grow, the goal is for there to be "authorized Swardman Service" locations spread across the Southern United States. I believe they already have 10+ locations for service on their website.


----------



## gatormac2112

@Reelrollers I can't find anything about service or retail sites in the US on the website anywhere.


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> @Reelrollers I can't find anything about service or retail sites in the US on the website anywhere.


I think the list of dealers is here.


----------



## gatormac2112

:thumbup:


Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Reelrollers I can't find anything about service or retail sites in the US on the website anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the list of dealers is here.
Click to expand...


----------



## nagol

Man, these sure are nice!!


----------



## Topcat

I am seriously interested. I have a TruCut and planned on getting a Toro Flex for this season. This mower looks like it has the features I am looking for and more - rear drum, grooved front roller, and the cartridge system, seemingly ease of maintenance and the fact that it is a NEW mower that I can afford is a bonus.... Looking forward to hearing and seeing more on this one...

Edit - I went to the website and spec'd out the mower I'd buy, 10 blade reel, and an additional Verticut reel along with a few other options, and it came to just over 3,000.00.

1 - This thread talks about backlap vs sharpening, and the Mfg Rep states, changing the bed knife is all that is required, plus taking the cartridge in to be sharpened once a year. My question is taking it where... will my local shop that does greens mowers be equipped to sharpen the reel?

2 - the bed knife blades are very reasonably priced, however what is the shipping fee to get them here to the US... I note that anything over 189.00 gets free shipping, however I don't think I'd hit hat threshold too often after an initial purchase

3 - I cut between a quarter and half inch last year. I like the idea of a ten blade reel, only because more sounds better, but does it really matter at the range I'd cut. Will I see a difference in cut with the 6 vs 10 blade reel?


----------



## MasterMech

Topcat said:


> I am seriously interested. I have a TruCut and planned on getting a Toro Flex for this season. This mower looks like it has the features I am looking for and more - rear drum, grooved front roller, and the cartridge system, seemingly ease of maintenance and the fact that it is a NEW mower that I can afford is a bonus.... Looking forward to hearing and seeing more on this one...
> 
> Edit - I went to the website and spec'd out the mower I'd buy, 10 blade reel, and an additional Verticut reel along with a few other options, and it came to just over 3,000.00.
> 
> 1 - This thread talks about backlap vs sharpening, and the Mfg Rep states, changing the bed knife is all that is required, plus taking the cartridge in to be sharpened once a year. My question is taking it where... will my local shop that does greens mowers be equipped to sharpen the reel?
> 
> 2 - the bed knife blades are very reasonably priced, however what is the shipping fee to get them here to the US... I note that anything over 189.00 gets free shipping, however I don't think I'd hit hat threshold too often after an initial purchase
> 
> 3 - I cut between a quarter and half inch last year. I like the idea of a ten blade reel, only because more sounds better, but does it really matter at the range I'd cut. Will I see a difference in cut with the 6 vs 10 blade reel?


At the cut heights you describe, I think the 10-blade was the right choice.

I would also compare what your local shop charges to grind the reel with Swardman's option to ship the cassette back for sharpening. $100 to grind + cost of a bedknife (plus whatever it costs to ship the knife) may not be real attractive in comparison. Especially since it sounds like the Swardman option may come in well under $200.


----------



## Redtenchu

Topcat said:


> 3 - I cut between a quarter and half inch last year. I like the idea of a ten blade reel, only because more sounds better, but does it really matter at the range I'd cut. Will I see a difference in cut with the 6 vs 10 blade reel?


 If you plan to stay at 0.25-0.50, it'll be worth the extra $$ for a 10 blade.


----------



## Topcat

I just placed the order. Now the wait begins.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> I just placed the order. Now the wait begins.


What options did you get? Or are you going to make us all wait :lol:


----------



## Topcat

Mightyquinn said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed the order. Now the wait begins.
> 
> 
> 
> What options did you get? Or are you going to make us all wait :lol:
Click to expand...

I went with the custom Red paint, Grooved roller, transport wheels, 10 blade reel, and a verticut cartridge. I had the brush cartridge in the cart, but took it out - will decide if I really need it at a later date. I think it would be really handy for leveling - I might buy it later in the season. I also had the cup holder in the cart, but took it out as well. The review that Ware gave states it is small. I typically have Gatorade when cutting....


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just placed the order. Now the wait begins.
> 
> 
> 
> What options did you get? Or are you going to make us all wait :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went with the custom Red paint, Grooved roller, transport wheels, 10 blade reel, and a verticut cartridge. I had the brush cartridge in the cart, but took it out - will decide if I really need it at a later date. I think it would be really handy for leveling - I might buy it later in the season. I also had the cup holder in the cart, but took it out as well. The review that Ware gave states it is small. I typically have Gatorade when cutting....
Click to expand...

Sweet :thumbup: Can't wait to see it in all it's glory


----------



## Redtenchu

Topcat said:


> I went with the custom Red paint...


Very flattering, did you find a picture of me on Facebook?

😂🤣😂

Congratulations!


----------



## gatormac2112

Topcat said:


> I just placed the order. Now the wait begins.


I'm looking forward to all your thoughts on the mower. Congrats!


----------



## Topcat

:thumbup:


Redtenchu said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the custom Red paint...
> 
> 
> 
> Very flattering, did you find a picture of me on Facebook?
> 
> 😂🤣😂
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## gatormac2112

@Topcat its been a week, have you received the Swardman yet? If you have, first impressions?


----------



## Topcat

@ gatormac2112 - not yet. The tracking info has it arriving on 2 March. The wait is horrible, as I am ready to unbox and look at if nothing else. I think I am going to use the TruCut until I get full green up (or close to it). I scalped the lawn yesterday pretty low. Using the new Swardman in all the low cut stem laden, dusty bermuda will get it dirty...
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

Topcat said:


> @ gatormac2112 - not yet. The tracking info has it arriving on 2 March. The wait is horrible, as I am ready to unbox and look at if nothing else. I think I am going to use the TruCut until I get full green up (or close to it). I scalped the lawn yesterday pretty low. Using the new Swardman in all the low cut stem laden, dusty bermuda will get it dirty...
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You wouldn't dare get it dirty!! :lol:

I hate that you have to wait so long, I know how that is.


----------



## FATC1TY

cnet24 said:


> I'm visiting the salesman in Atlanta this Saturday to discuss these new Swardmans. Over email, I informed him I was dead set on buying a Tru-Cut, but that this thread had recently caught my interest. If I didn't live within 15 minutes of his location, I'd probably still go with the Tru-Cut due to its availability and familiarity with dealers in this area. Also, having him local means a service resource and order point for the replacement reel cartridges.
> 
> Interestingly enough, he told me he has had a C27 for years and will be retiring it for one of these new Swardmans. I'm interested to get his take on this change.


Where is the dealer? Im in ATL metro as well.


----------



## Ware




----------



## cnet24

@FATC1TY in Buford area.


----------



## ABC123

Making those tiger stripes look great


----------



## Fishnugget

Dang, I just read this whole thread and probably would have bought a swardman instead of my JD 220SL.

My reasons

JD220SL is heavy, it was used, and it doesn't have easy swap out cartridges and reels.

The swordman shines with weight, its new, and the multiple cartridges in my opinion.

I look forward to more reviews! My 2 cents.

Also, I have 1700 sq ft in back and 550 sf ft in front so I don't need an oversized commercial unit. Im all about new tech.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Following.. Be interested to see more of this - Im still moving forward with a Toro GM1600 for now though, as its half the cost... I also don't like buying new, because I'll be putting all its first dings and dents into it


----------



## rrmiller32

I have read this thread twice now and have been very very intrigued with this mower. I'm brand new to reel mowers so I have little knowledge. Obviously a used JD or Toro would be cheaper but lacks the cartridges and other nice features. Besides being around for years and parts being more available for JD and Toro do they have any functional advantages? Better cut, longevity, length between services etc.?????


----------



## Ware

rrmiller32 said:


> ...Besides being around for years and parts being more available for JD and Toro do they have any functional advantages? Better cut, longevity, length between services etc.?????


Greens mowers are just all around heavier machines, designed for much heavier use. There are obviously some advantages that come with that, but there are also some compromises when it comes to using one to mow a home lawn. They are designed for mowing wide open spaces (greens), so it takes a little more work when you're operating one inside a confined space with fences, curbs, sidewalks, etc. It is definitely manageable, but I find the Swardman easier to maneuver around obstacles and mow closer to things. The controls are more "homeowner friendly" in that there is no lever that you have to reach to and engage/disengage like I have on my Toro's - you simply relax your hand and release the paddle when you want to stop.


----------



## Ware

I was asked about this in a PM, so I'm copying it here in case anyone else is interested...

The HOC adjustment is much easier than a greens mower - no bar or gauge required, and no need to check/adjust each side independently. The current model Edwin 2.0 adjustment mechanism looks like this:








The Edwin 1.0 I have uses a knob like this:

​
The HOC is then "locked" into place by tightening the socket head cap screw that the arrow is pointing to in the photo below. The reel to bedknife adjustment (when it no longer cuts paper) is accomplished by turning the hex heads that are circled on the reel cartridge. This is very similar to a greens mower.








The mower I have has a nice little zipper tool pouch on the front, up near the handlebars to hold the tools you need for most tasks.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I got to hand it to Swardsman as they have thought about all the small things when it comes to reel mowers for home owners. If these had been around when I bought my TruCut, I would have definitely thought about getting one.


----------



## Ware

One thing I really do like about the Swardman HOC adjustment is it is pretty easy to adjust on the fly (like a Tru-Cut), but with the added benefit of infinite adjustment within the range (like a greens mower).

I utilized this yesterday when I double cut the PRG in my back yard... I knew I was going to have trouble seeing my second set of stripes due to the angle of the sun, so I reduced the HOC by a couple millimeters to make the lines a little more pronounced. I think this will be really helpful when double cutting bermuda, which doesn't stripe as well as the PRG.

This is an adjustment I would not have made on my greens mower because it would have taken too long to change it and then change it back.


----------



## Topcat

Mightyquinn said:


> I got to hand it to Swardsman as they have thought about all the small things when it comes to reel mowers for home owners. If these had been around when I bought my TruCut, I would have definitely thought about getting one.


Swardman has done for reel mowers what the other homeowner reel companies have overlooked for far too long. I think the Swardman is a very nice hybrid between the commercial greens mowers and a home owner's reel mower.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Topcat said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got to hand it to Swardsman as they have thought about all the small things when it comes to reel mowers for home owners. If these had been around when I bought my TruCut, I would have definitely thought about getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> Swardman has done for reel mowers what the other homeowner reel companies have overlooked for far too long. I think the Swardman is a very nice hybrid between the commercial greens mowers and a home owner's reel mower.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## rrmiller32

This machine keeps sounding better and better. Anyone see or experienced any downsides to this machine other than used reel mowers are cheaper? Their whole sharpening and knife blade replacement process sounds better than being able to service it locally. And not having my mower for 2 weeks in January really doesn't matter most places.


----------



## Reelrollers

The HOC will be in the inches for US sold mowers.

The only weakness I've found with the Swardman mowers is my obsession to keep it clean! It's so pretty I hate to leave it dusty after mowing.


----------



## Ware

Reelrollers said:


> The HOC will be in the inches for US sold mowers...


That makes sense, but I'm not really opposed to the millimeter scale at the HOC's most of us are dealing with. The millimeter divisions on the scale are easy to read and for those who care it's a simple conversion (HOC in mm / 25.4 = HOC in inches). Is the Imperial scale displayed in decimal or fractional inches?


----------



## rrmiller32

If you could only get 1 additional cartridge what would be the most useful?


----------



## Ware

For warm season grass I would say verticutter. I know @SwardmanGuy's favorite is the scarifier though. I plan to try both within the next couple weeks on my lawn.


----------



## gatormac2112

I don't even know what a scarifier is :lol:

I would get the verticutter and maybe a second reel as with about 18,000 square feet of zoysia I don't believe one reel would get anywhere close to getting through the season without sending it off for sharpening. This way I could send it off and keep mowing.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Ware said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> The HOC will be in the inches for US sold mowers...
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, but I'm not really opposed to the millimeter scale at the HOC's most of us are dealing with. The millimeter divisions on the scale are easy to read and for those who care it's a simple conversion (HOC in mm / 25.4 = HOC in inches). Is the Imperial scale displayed in decimal or fractional inches?
Click to expand...

Hi, first off all thanks for all these great comments!  And here is picture of the Inch scale...


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Ware said:


> For warm season grass I would say verticutter. I know @SwardmanGuy's favorite is the scarifier though. I plan to try both within the next couple weeks on my lawn.


That´´ s right @Ware  I really like the most scarifier. ACA dethatcher. You can clean the lawn with this cartridge. Or just dethatch the old/dead grass. Works great! But have two reels and change them (one for sharpening and one for mowing) is also a good idea....Scarifier works like:


----------



## Ware

SwardmanGuy said:


> And here is picture of the Inch scale...


That's cool, but can you change the total number of marks between 0-1" from 20 to 16?

In other words, keep the 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, and 1" marks, but only use 3 minor divisions between each of those instead of 4. This would provide us with HOC increments of 1/16" - which matches how we read a standard tape measure here in the U.S.

I think this would be a worthwhile improvement. Let me know if you need clarification - I know imperial units are strange to the rest of the world. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> That's cool, but can you change the total number of marks between 0-1" from 20 to 16?


Awesome idea.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> SwardmanGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is picture of the Inch scale...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, but can you change the total number of marks between 0-1" from 20 to 16?
> 
> In other words, keep the 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, and 1" marks, but only use 3 minor divisions between each of those instead of 4. This would provide us with HOC increments of 1/16" - which matches how we read a standard tape measure here in the U.S.
> 
> I think this would be a worthwhile improvement. Let me know if you need clarification - I know imperial units are strange to the rest of the world. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I have to say, I think I'd keep the metric scale if I were to order one of these mowers. But then again, I'm weird like that and work with metric equipment and it's documentation everyday.


----------



## Ridgerunner

dfw_pilot said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, but can you change the total number of marks between 0-1" from 20 to 16?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea.
Click to expand...

I think that's their attempt to sneak the metric base 10 in on us Imperialists. Long live us Imperial halvesers!


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> I have to say, I think I'd keep the metric scale if I were to order one of these mowers. But then again, I'm weird like that and work with metric equipment and it's documentation everyday.


+1, or go to a decimal inch scale like the dial indicator on an Accu-Gage. But for the average homeowner, fractional inches on a 1/16" scale up to 1" is probably the best answer.

It's just awesome that Swardman is giving so many options. Other manufacturers would tell you to pound sand.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Ware said:


> Other manufacturers would tell you to pound kilogram sand.


Oh, like Scott's?

FIFY


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Ridgerunner said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool, but can you change the total number of marks between 0-1" from 20 to 16?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's their attempt to sneak the metric base 10 in on us Imperialists. Long live us Imperial halvesers!
Click to expand...

Hi, to tell the truth, I asked for this small change. To go from 20 markers to 16. But its not an option now. So I hope this is not the deal breaker


----------



## Ware

Understood. Just know that the minor divisions (e.g. the small marks between say 1/2" and 3/4") on the scale do not really represent anything meaningful in our measurement system.

I'm definitely with @MasterMech now - I would probably just stick with the millimeter scale. It would be easier to convert.


----------



## Ware

Ridgerunner said:


> I think that's their attempt to sneak the metric base 10 in on us Imperialists. Long live us Imperial halvesers!


 :lol:


----------



## Reelrollers

www.SwardmanUSA.com is up. We'll continue to tweak the site over the next few week, but you can now order mowers, accessories, and parts directly from a US based Distributor.

Over the next 30 days we'll have several additional dealers begin selling and servicing the Swardman mower across the Atlanta area and work our way West.

We'll also have the service package for remote customers loaded on our site as well.


----------



## Ware

Looks good!


----------



## gatormac2112

Reelrollers said:


> www.SwardmanUSA.com is up. We'll continue to tweak the site over the next few week, but you can now order mowers, accessories, and parts directly from a US based Distributor.
> 
> Over the next 30 days we'll have several additional dealers begin selling and servicing the Swardman mower across the Atlanta area and work our way West.
> 
> We'll also have the service package for remote customers loaded on our site as well.


What does it take to become a dealer?


----------



## Ware




----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


>


You couldn't even take the time to blow the grass off the Swardsman first??? :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> You couldn't even take the time to blow the grass off the Swardsman first??? :lol: :laugh:


I wanted to show everyone that is okay to get one dirty.


----------



## Ware

Here is a quick mowing video with the Swardman from today. The more I use this thing, the more I like it. The controls are great, and you can mow really close to stuff. :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/Rct6mpFO3zs


----------



## Kustrud

I wish I wouldn't have found this thread. I currently have a TruCut 27 (that I use) and two JD 260B's sitting in my garage. Then tonight I find out about this Swardman!

Now I want a Swardman!

This forum is killing me haha!

Check this out though - https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/d/swardman-reel-mower-4-in-1/6516050934.html


----------



## Ware

Kustrud said:


> Check this out though - https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/d/swardman-reel-mower-4-in-1/6516050934.html


Looks like Reelrollers listing.


----------



## Kustrud

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out though - https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/for/d/swardman-reel-mower-4-in-1/6516050934.html
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Reelrollers listing.
Click to expand...

Do they start at $1,500 or is that just "click bait?"


----------



## Ware

Kustrud said:


> Do they start at $1,500 or is that just "click bait?"


New ones are much more expensive than that. The Swardman site has a nice configuration tool where you can select all your options and see prices.


----------



## Kustrud

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they start at $1,500 or is that just "click bait?"
> 
> 
> 
> New ones are much more expensive than that. The Swardman site has a nice configuration tool where you can select all your options and see prices.
Click to expand...

Cool, I'll check it out.

Very neat you got to try one out, looks like a great mower and much more practical than a greens mower for most homeowners.


----------



## Reelrollers

Craigslist Post is for used, generation 1 demo mower. No bait and switch.


----------



## Kustrud

Reelrollers said:


> Craigslist Post is for used, generation 1 demo mower. No bait and switch.


Understood! May go check them out!


----------



## FATC1TY

gatormac2112 said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> www.SwardmanUSA.com is up. We'll continue to tweak the site over the next few week, but you can now order mowers, accessories, and parts directly from a US based Distributor.
> 
> Over the next 30 days we'll have several additional dealers begin selling and servicing the Swardman mower across the Atlanta area and work our way West.
> 
> We'll also have the service package for remote customers loaded on our site as well.
> 
> 
> 
> What does it take to become a dealer?
Click to expand...

Ditto.... this could be something I'd entertain as a side gig, and grow my interest in turf management.


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't even take the time to blow the grass off the Swardsman first??? :lol: :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to show everyone that is okay to get one dirty.
Click to expand...

Thanks - but the struggle is real. I am slightly OCD. But it is normal to wax a lawnmower periodically, right?


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yes. I use turtle wax lol


----------



## Topcat

GrassDaddy said:


> Yes. I use turtle wax lol


I feel .... Validated! Thank you sir


----------



## Redtenchu

Swardman Launch in USA is a nice little read.

http://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/ll-020918-swardman-launches-reel-mowers-in-us/


----------



## Rockinar

My issue with reel mowers is the average homeowner has no ability to sharpen the mower. When I had my Tru Cut I had to drive 180 miles just to get it sharpened. Its a total deal breaker.

Id like another reel mower, but I'm not driving 180 miles to get it sharpened.


----------



## Ware

Rockinar said:


> My issue with reel mowers is the average homeowner has no ability to sharpen the mower. When I had my Tru Cut I had to drive 180 miles just to get it sharpened. Its a total deal breaker.


The Swardman uses a removable reel cartridge that can be shipped to a servicing dealer for sharpening. It is my understanding the round trip service is supposed to cost ~$125.


----------



## Rockinar

Ware said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My issue with reel mowers is the average homeowner has no ability to sharpen the mower. When I had my Tru Cut I had to drive 180 miles just to get it sharpened. Its a total deal breaker.
> 
> 
> 
> The Swardman uses a reel cartridge that can be shipped to a servicing dealer for sharpening. It is my understanding the round trip service is supposed to cost ~$125.
Click to expand...

That would be helpful.


----------



## Topcat

Swardman will give TruCut, Cal Trimmer and McLane some competition.

@Rockinar Sharpening can be a challenge. Ware beat me to the response on the service that Swardman offers. In regards to my Trucut, I called a few golf clubs and asked around and found a place local to me that was able to sharpen mine. They even offered a pick up and drop off service for a fee.


----------



## SGrabs33

Topcat said:


> Swardman will give TruCut, Cal Trimmer and McLane some competition.
> 
> @Rockinar Sharpening can be a challenge. Ware beat me to the response on the service that Swardman offers. In regards to my Trucut, I called a few golf clubs and asked around and found a place local to me that was able to sharpen mine. They even offered a pick up and drop off service for a fee.


I know that it may be hard to answer but how often do you all assume the standard reel needs sharpening compared to backlapped? I would imagine if you don't have any gouges in the Reel/bedknife you could go atleast a few years without sharpening. Would you agree?


----------



## Topcat

I'd agree - My TruCut was sharpened before the beginning of the season last year, It continued to cut paper thru the entire season. When it did not cut as clean as I wanted, I did backlap it, and that was near the end of the year. The reel did not need to be sharpened. When I scalped the lawn last week, it was still cutting paper cleanly.

According to the folks at Swardman, the reel cartridge should can't be backlaped. I am not sure if that is a "can't be, or if is a we just don't backlap" because we prefer for you to send to us for sharpening...


----------



## Mightyquinn

I agree with Scott and Topcat that you really don't need to sharpen your reel every year. Just a light backlapping will do wonders in keeping your reel sharp. My Baroness was brand new when I got it and I have yet to have it sharpened and this will be my 3rd season cutting with it.

I am sure once we get a few of those Swardsman's on this site, someone will attempt backlapping one to see how it goes. While sending it in to get sharpened is a great idea, I just think doing it once a year is a little over kill for how often we really use them. I think I put about 40 hours on my mower last year.


----------



## MasterMech

Topcat said:


> I'd agree - My TruCut was sharpened before the beginning of the season last year, It continued to cut paper thru the entire season. When it did not cut as clean as I wanted, I did backlap it, and that was near the end of the year. The reel did not need to be sharpened. When I scalped the lawn last week, it was still cutting paper cleanly.
> 
> According to the folks at Swardman, the reel cartridge should can't be backlaped. I am not sure if that is a "can't be, or if is a we just don't backlap" because we prefer for you to send to us for sharpening...


It's the construction of the bedknife (straight knife) and the lack of a relief grind on the reel that dictates the unlikely success of backlapping. More than one golf course has given up back-lapping in favor of just spin-grinding the reels more often. Technically spin-grind only is inferior to a properly relief ground and lapped reel. But on our lawns I think you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference.


----------



## Reelrollers

I can provide some updates on this topic. Swardman does not put a relief cut on their reels as many have said because they suggest spin grinding. However, here in the states it's much more common to have a relief for several years and back lap until a new relief is needed.

We took a brand new 22"-10 blade Swardman reel and put a relief on their reel and it turned out great!!! It was easy to do, easy to adjust, and moving forward will only need to be back lap as mentioned above. This is what we will be doing for those customers who ship us their reels for service. After that first service, the reel will have a relief.

Hope this helps


----------



## g-man

@Reelrollers what tools are used to spin the reel for ************? Is the center of the reel shaft an Allen ? I can't see from zooming in.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi everybody. Its as MasterMech said. We use straight knife (bedknife) and reel without relief. We use spin-grinding. Reel without relief is grind off slower than with the relief. You just need very precise construction of the reel to be able to manufacture this reel. But it has benefits. We also count, that we use the mower about 70-80hours a year (cutting twice a week about one hour for 8 months). After this time we sharpen the blades (after season service). With backlapping you will never reach such a great result as with proper sharpening. Our reel doesnt have allen head in the center of the reel. There are just small holes for the spikes of the grinder. Attached few pictures of the reel from both sides, whole cartridge and detailed touch of the blade with bedknife (sorry that its not brand new but already used equipment on the picture  )...


----------



## Ware

SwardmanGuy said:


>


That looks like "TLF Green" paint. :mrgreen:


----------



## MasterMech

SwardmanGuy said:


> Hi everybody. Its as MasterMech said. We use straight knife (bedknife) and reel without relief. We use spin-grinding. Reel without relief is grind off slower than with the relief. You just need very precise construction of the reel to be able to manufacture this reel. But it has benefits. We also count, that we use the mower about 70-80hours a year (cutting twice a week about one hour for 8 months). After this time we sharpen the blades (after season service). With backlapping you will never reach such a great result as with proper sharpening. Our reel doesnt have allen head in the center of the reel. There are just small holes for the spikes of the grinder. Attached few pictures of the reel from both sides, whole cartridge and detailed touch of the blade with bedknife (sorry that its not brand new but already used equipment on the picture  )...


Wish I had extra time to visit, I'm boarding a plane headed to Prague this evening. Guess I will have to settle for a test-mow somewhere stateside!


----------



## MasterMech

It's important to remember that techniques like relief grinding and profiled bedknives come from the ever increasingly nit-picky science of mowing putting greens. I won't say never, because this is TLF after all, but I don't think anybody is cutting lower than .150" yet.


----------



## Ware

It's time...


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware

Initial thoughts on the verticutter - it is slicing the dormant bermuda as I would expect it to, and the catcher is collecting a decent amount of the material. I verticut in 2 directions and emptied it twice on this ~400ft2 section of lawn.


----------



## Reelrollers

Today I'll be dethatching and scalping - videos to come soon, I can't wait to get home.

To simplify the "sharpening" questions I wanted to clarify common generic terms used. Under the umbrella of "sharpening a reel" you have
Grinding - Done to put a relief or triangle on edge of blades
Backlap - To sharpen reel only if it has enough relief left on it from grinding (for every relief grind, you can get 3 -4 backlaps)
Spin Grind - Only done on flat blade reels. You don't backlap, just spin grind at end of season if needed. Golf courses do this because they don't always have the equipment to grind.

Benefit of Spin Grinding: All golf courses can do it.

Benefit of Grinding relief: You only need to grind a relief 1x per 4 seasons. Between grinding, you can backlap which can be done at home or by most lawn mower shops. Few shops have the expertise and equipment to grind a relief effectively.

The beauty of the Swardman is you now have more options for service no matter where you live. If you have a local golf course, they can spin grind your reel. If you have a reel shop that can grind a relief, you can put a relief on the flatblade reel and backlap moving forward. If you don't have a golf course or reel mower shop close, you can purchase our annual service package and everything is handled from your door step.

If the Swardman reel we receive does not have a relief grind, we'll put one on it and it can then be backlaped by use or locally in the future. If the reel has been to us and had a relief put on it, we'll back lap the reel.

I go back to the overall value of a Swardman. Cuts as good if not better due to rollers front and back. Cartridges allow you to do more than just mow for a healthy turf. The entire mower was designed to be easy to operate and simple to maintain. I was looking on the Swardman YouTube channel and they have 15 two minute "How to videos" in English for every question you could dream of on the mower. I thought I would miss the cutting width of my Tru Cut 27, but the 5 inches i'm losing in cutting width on my 10,000 sq ft of Zoysia, doesn't even phase me because it's so much fun to mow again.


----------



## Ware

Just finished verticutting in 4 directions, which removed a lot of dormant plant material.










I'm going to use the scarifier now to see what it will do. My last step will be to scalp with the reel.


----------



## Ware

*Right Side Protection Cover*
The mower I am demoing came with the optional right side protection cover ($14), which is basically a piece of acrylic that is machined to fit the right frame side to protect the beautiful paint job. The belt drives are on the left side, so it is the right side you use to mow close to things.








Anyway, it makes total sense why they offer it and it is cheap enough, but those of us that verticut and scalp dormant bermuda know how dirty and dusty that job can be...








So what I ran into was dust, dirt and small pieces of dormant bermuda getting caught between the acrylic guard and the mower frame. I snapped this photo after rinsing off the mower, which made it look even worse, but you can see what happened...








That said, if I was buying one, I would probably save the $14 and apply it toward the $19 beer holder , or just plan on removing it when doing the spring scalp work.

*Front/Rear Roller Wipers*
When I received the mower I had mixed feelings about the optional front & rear roller wipers, which are basically thin pieces of cable that are positioned to wipe any excess buildup off the drum and front roller. After using it on wet grass, I can report that they work as intended. I wouldn't say they are absolutely necessary, but are a nice option.








*Redtenchu's Review*
Redtenchu came to visit yesterday and was able to give the Swardman a try. Be sure and read his review here.

https://youtu.be/IAkfBOvs3a8​


----------



## GrassDaddy

Pretty cool you guys can meet up. I feel deprived up here in the north lol


----------



## MasterMech

We did similar with the wire when wet clippings were a real problem with our fairway units. Worked better than the actual scraper bars.


----------



## Ware

Here are some weights I pulled from various product spec sheets:

Swardman Edwin 55cm = 121 lbs
Cal Trimmer RL20 = 143-147 lbs*
Cal Trimmer RL25 = 169-171 lbs*
Toro GM1000 = 208 lbs
JD 220SL = 219 lbs
Toro Flex 2100 = 259 lbs
JD 220E = 267 lbs​
* Depending on options


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Here are some weights I pulled from various product spec sheets:
> 
> Swardman Edwin 55cm = 121 lbs
> Cal Trimmer RL20 = 143-147 lbs*
> Cal Trimmer RL25 = 169-171 lbs*
> Toro GM1000 = 208 lbs
> JD 220SL = 219 lbs
> Toro Flex 2100 = 259 lbs
> JD 220E = 267 lbs​
> *Depending on options


You forgot

Baroness LM56 = 236 lbs w/groomer- 202 lbs w/o groomer :lol:


----------



## Ware

I have been thinking more about my experience thus far with the Swardman and I think the best way to summarize it is the more I use it, the more I like it. It obviously won't be the best choice for everyone, but I think they have brought a mower to the market that will no doubt appeal to a lot of homeowners looking for a very nice reel mower. I think Red probably stated it best when he said:



Redtenchu said:


> ...Using this unit was a lot like the first time I used a Dyson Vacuum. It is lighter and quieter than all the power reel mowers I've used, and at first, I didn't think it would work. HOWEVER, just like my Dyson, I was very impressed with it's abilities and user friendliness. Much like a Dyson Vacuum, the price can be a large obstacle for many people. I don't plan to buy one, as I have a lot invested in my current mower inventory. If I do come to a point of replacing my mowers, I will give Swardman a serious second look...


I have mentioned a few of my nitpicks in this thread, but they are really just that - nitpicks. Looking back, I think most of those have been about which options I would and wouldn't choose and why. I think the fact that there _are_ so many options really speaks volumes about what Swardman has done.

The biggest hurdle I see is still the cost - but at the end of the day it is what it is. While discussing the pricing yesterday, Red really struck a chord with me when he casually reminded me what I have invested in some equipment for other hobbies - hobbies that I spend far less time on than the lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> ... Red really struck a chord with me when he casually reminded me what I have invested in some equipment for other hobbies - hobbies that I spend far less time on than the lawn. :thumbup:


Yep - If I counted the cash spent on car restoration (I have a Fiero that I restored and modified) I could buy more than just a few Swardman Reels. I can never sell my Fiero because I'd never come close to recouping the cash I've put into it.

The way I looked at a Swardman purchase was:

1 - Will it improve the quality and look of my turf?

2 - Will I enjoy using it more than the older reel that I have

3- Will it be easier to maintain and operate

The answer to those three are a yes for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Ware said:


> The biggest hurdle I see is still the cost - but at the end of the day it is what it is. While discussing the pricing yesterday, Red really struck a chord with me when he casually reminded me what I have invested in some equipment for other hobbies - hobbies that I spend far less time on than the lawn. :thumbup:


When I saw these mowers I really wanted one until I saw the cost but have since changed my mind. While I have no experience with the mower I can attest to the expensive hobbies. And when it boils down to it, having a nice lawn is just another hobbie. I use to be really into photography and had no problem buying a couple $4,000 camera, lenses that cost $1,500+ each and used them only occasionally. And have spent an embarrassing amount of money on woodworking tools that are currently collecting dust. My current addiction with my lawn hardly compares to the cost of the others and is much more satisfying at the end of the day.


----------



## gatormac2112

Cory said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest hurdle I see is still the cost - but at the end of the day it is what it is. While discussing the pricing yesterday, Red really struck a chord with me when he casually reminded me what I have invested in some equipment for other hobbies - hobbies that I spend far less time on than the lawn. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw these mowers I really wanted one until I saw the cost but have since changed my mind. While I have no experience with the mower I can attest to the expensive hobbies. And when it boils down to it, having a nice lawn is just another hobbie. I use to be really into photography and had no problem buying a couple $4,000 camera, lenses that cost $1,500+ each and used them only occasionally. And have spent an embarrassing amount of money on woodworking tools that are currently collecting dust. My current addiction with my lawn hardly compares to the cost of the others and is much more satisfying at the end of the day.
Click to expand...

I've had the same GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome) with cameras as well. VERY expensive hobby when you're not getting paid for it!


----------



## Cory

In my defense I did make money from both of those hobbies but nowhere near enough to to cover the expense &#128184;&#128184;


----------



## Ware

Here is some footage of the verticutter and scarifier cartridges in use. It's difficult to see what they're actually doing to the dormant grass, but you can get a feel for how frequently I was emptying the grass catcher. I think I removed about (12) 39-gallon bags worth of material with these two cartridges on 5k of lawn that finished the season at 1/2" HOC last fall. The verticutter did a good job of slicing up the bermuda stolons, and the spring tines on the scarifier raked up a bunch of plant material - more than I expected. I still ran my Honda HRX over it to suck up anything that was left over (old habit), but overall I was impressed with the performance of both cartridges. These procedures definitely helped with the quality of the scalp I was able to achieve - more info about that coming soon.

https://youtu.be/6yB1BRG7Fl4


----------



## Topcat

@Ware was there any concern with the verticutter damaging your irrigation heads, or did you avoid going over them?


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> Ware was there any concern with the verticutter damaging your irrigation heads, or did you avoid going over them?


Good question. Mine are all slightly recessed, so it was not a concern, but definitely something to pay attention to if doing an aggressive verticut. :thumbup:


----------



## Fishnugget

Ware said:


> Here are some weights I pulled from various product spec sheets:
> 
> Swardman Edwin 55cm = 121 lbs
> Cal Trimmer RL20 = 143-147 lbs*
> Cal Trimmer RL25 = 169-171 lbs*
> Toro GM1000 = 208 lbs
> *JD 220SL = 219 lbs*
> Toro Flex 2100 = 259 lbs
> JD 220E = 267 lbs​
> * Depending on options


I was exhausted from mowing my yard with the JD 220SL, its a big mower and I kept thinking about the swardman the whole time. I kept wondering how much easier it would be to maneuver around my 550 sq ft lawn. Now I see the weight comparisons and it all makes sense.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some weights I pulled from various product spec sheets:
> 
> Swardman Edwin 55cm = 121 lbs
> Cal Trimmer RL20 = 143-147 lbs*
> Cal Trimmer RL25 = 169-171 lbs*
> Toro GM1000 = 208 lbs
> *JD 220SL = 219 lbs*
> Toro Flex 2100 = 259 lbs
> JD 220E = 267 lbs​
> * Depending on options
> 
> 
> 
> I was exhausted from mowing my yard with the JD 220SL, its a big mower and I kept thinking about the swardman the whole time. I kept wondering how much easier it would be to maneuver around my 550 sq ft lawn. Now I see the weight comparisons and it all makes sense.
Click to expand...

It is definitely hard to overlook the ~100lb difference in weight. With only 2500ft2 of lawn, I think it would be hard to go wrong with a Swardman. There is definitely some value in buying a used greens mower, but I think the Swardman offers some of the best features of a greens mower in a lighter, more maneuverable package that is well adapted for use on a small-medium size lawn.


----------



## J_nick

@Fishnugget the first few mows with a greensmower is a workout but it gets easier the more you do it.


----------



## MasterMech

J_nick said:


> @Fishnugget the first few mows with a greensmower is a workout but it gets easier the more you do it.


Agreed, even having prior experience with walk-mowers, mowing your home lawn with one is a different ballgame. First couple mows, the machine kicked my azz for sure. Even the mailbox becomes a formidable obstacle! :lol:


----------



## cnet24

@Ware any chance you will do a full video walkthrough/review? I know you are still forming an opinion on the mower and including your thoughts on the forum as you use it, but I think everyone on this board would value a total video review/walkthrough due to your knowledge of reel mowers.

Also- something tells me you will be adding a new 2.0 to your fleet soon. I think I see you falling in love with the verticutter & other attachments :lol:


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> Ware any chance you will do a full video walkthrough/review? I know you are still forming an opinion on the mower and including your thoughts on the forum as you use it, but I think everyone on this board would value a total video review/walkthrough due to your knowledge of reel mowers.
> 
> Also- something tells me you will be adding a new 2.0 to your fleet soon. I think I see you falling in love with the verticutter & other attachments :lol:


It's possible, but setting up something like that would take some planning and some free time. With a baby due in about 3 weeks, the free time is going to be the difficult part. I try to set up the GoPro when I use it, then address any questions people have here on the forum - which I can do as I catch a break here and there. If there is anything you would specifically like to know more about, don't hesitate to ask.

Speaking of the 2.0, I think I linked this earlier, but they have made some notable improvements to the 2.0 version. After using the 1.0, most of them make perfect sense, especially the guide rails they have added to make cartridge swaps a little easier.

As for adding one to my fleet - I could definitely see myself owning one, but what I would likely do is use it as an opportunity to _reduce_ the size of my fleet since it can be used as both a mower and a verticutter.


----------



## Ware

One thing I haven't mentioned is the Swardman uses belts and sealed bearings, so there is no need to own grease gun. I think that would definitely appeal to some people.

One thing I do wish this unit had is the optional grooved front roller. I'm a firm believer in using a grooved roller to get a little more aggressive cut on the bermuda.


----------



## Ware

Here is a shot into machine with the cartridge removed. It is a very simple design.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> One thing I haven't mentioned is the Swardman uses belts and sealed bearings, so there is no need to own grease gun. I think that would definitely appeal to some people.
> 
> One thing I do wish this unit had is the optional grooved front roller. I'm a firm believer in using a grooved roller to get a little more aggressive cut on the bermuda.


Is the grooved roller steel or aluminum? @SwardmanGuy

I have a nice heavy grooved steel roller on the Jake and it seems about right. I wonder if I could get the roller from a fairway unit to fit? Would be more appropriate for our typical HOCs.


----------



## Fishnugget

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some weights I pulled from various product spec sheets:
> 
> Swardman Edwin 55cm = 121 lbs
> Cal Trimmer RL20 = 143-147 lbs*
> Cal Trimmer RL25 = 169-171 lbs*
> Toro GM1000 = 208 lbs
> *JD 220SL = 219 lbs*
> Toro Flex 2100 = 259 lbs
> JD 220E = 267 lbs​
> * Depending on options
> 
> 
> 
> I was exhausted from mowing my yard with the JD 220SL, its a big mower and I kept thinking about the swardman the whole time. I kept wondering how much easier it would be to maneuver around my 550 sq ft lawn. Now I see the weight comparisons and it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is definitely hard to overlook the ~100lb difference in weight. With only 2500ft2 of lawn, I think it would be hard to go wrong with a Swardman. There is definitely some value in buying a used greens mower, but I think the Swardman offers some of the best features of a greens mower in a lighter, more maneuverable package that is well adapted for use on a small-medium size lawn.
Click to expand...

Yes, 100lb is a big difference and I especially like the multiple cartridges. I would never rule out the possibility of owning one in the future.


----------



## Fishnugget

J_nick said:


> @Fishnugget the first few mows with a greensmower is a workout but it gets easier the more you do it.


Thanks Jnick, I actually mowed the front yard for the second time and it was much easier to maneuver this time around. I lowered the throttle to the slowest setting without the machine turning off when I engaged the reel. I wasn't tired so there is definitely some truth to what you stated. My stripes also got better.


----------



## Fishnugget

MasterMech said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Fishnugget the first few mows with a greensmower is a workout but it gets easier the more you do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, even having prior experience with walk-mowers, mowing your home lawn with one is a different ballgame. First couple mows, the machine kicked my azz for sure. Even the mailbox becomes a formidable obstacle! :lol:
Click to expand...

Yup, I got some green marks along the concrete edging. I am seriously considering cutting the two wheel axles off. I really don't have a need for them. I will probably do it this weekend this way I can cut closer to the edges.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I haven't mentioned is the Swardman uses belts and sealed bearings, so there is no need to own grease gun. I think that would definitely appeal to some people.
> 
> One thing I do wish this unit had is the optional grooved front roller. I'm a firm believer in using a grooved roller to get a little more aggressive cut on the bermuda.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the grooved roller steel or aluminum? @SwardmanGuy
> 
> I have a nice heavy grooved steel roller on the Jake and it seems about right. I wonder if I could get the roller from a fairway unit to fit? Would be more appropriate for our typical HOCs.
Click to expand...

The grooved roller is made of dural.


----------



## gatormac2112

I had to look it up, Dural is 95% aluminum and 5% copper.


----------



## Ware

I got a bunch of new worm castings after we scalped Sunday, so I installed the rotary brush cartridge after work yesterday. I adjusted it down until the bristles made contact with the concrete floor and then raised it up a little. It made short work of the worm castings, and was kind of fun to use. Granted, I have never had trouble with the front roller on my other mowers breaking up the castings, but rather than just smashing them in place the rotary brush did a great job of breaking them up and distributing them down into the canopy.

The Swardman website says the brush cartridge is great for working sand into the canopy after topdressing. I would definitely like to try that, but have not decided if I will be topdressing the whole lawn this year. If I don't, I will pick up a few bags of sand to do some spot leveling and give the rotary brush a try.


----------



## Topcat

The brush cartridge will definitely be purchased before the peak growing season. I want to get at least two level sessions this year.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Does the brush rotate forward or backward?


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> Does the brush rotate forward or backward?


Same direction as the reel.


----------



## MasterMech

Can you run the brush with the grass basket installed?


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Can you run the brush with the grass basket installed?


Yes, but not with that black deflector/shield installed. It attaches to the same points as the grass catcher.


----------



## jsrd-mx

Hi from Mexico. Nice forum, has been very helpful for me. I have a McLane 20", 7-blades, and I updated it with the front roller by ReelRollers (a great improvement). My lawn is 200m2 with a grass that here in Mexico is known as "pasto alfombra" or kikuyo, and although I was happy with my McLane, I wanted something better, with benefits of a golf mower such as: interchangeable cartridges, infinite HOC within the range, and I must say, that with the finding of this forum, I just purchased an Swardman 18" 10-blade reel, scarifier and verticutter cartridges, grooved front roller, custom blue color (yes, it's my favorite color), and other options more. I wanted the Electra option, but it must wait for another time. I'm excited to receive the Swardman and start playing with it 

In addition, I must say that Michal and Lee are amazing guys, I have exchanged emails with them, and they are always attentive to answer all my doubts and concerns.

I will continue to pay attention to this topic and the forum. Saludos


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi, I just want to show, that we can go even further with the customization.... this one goes to Australia... which, I think, is unnecessary to mention


----------



## Redtenchu

@jsrd-mx congratulations on the new mower! I hope you can share some some pictures of the new mower when it arrives!! We love pictures at TLF!


----------



## jsrd-mx

Redtenchu said:


> @jsrd-mx congratulations on the new mower! I hope you can share some some pictures of the new mower when it arrives!! We love pictures at TLF!


thanks, I'm happy to find the forum, and sure, I´ll share pictures :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

SwardmanGuy said:


> Hi, I just want to show, that we can go even further with the customization.... this one goes to Australia... which, I think, is unnecessary to mention


What kind of cost for additional graphics customizations? And I imagine a simple magnet will stick to the grass catcher well?


----------



## jsrd-mx

SwardmanGuy said:


> Hi, I just want to show, that we can go even further with the customization.... this one goes to Australia... which, I think, is unnecessary to mention


cool design :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

A question for experienced verticutter and dethatchers out there and the Swardman guys in particular: if I'm going to scalp to 1/2 inch and maintain at 3/4-1 inch how low do I set the verticutter and scarifier to?

Do you ever set it to touch soil?

What is the -14 setting on the Swardman for?


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> ...And I imagine a simple magnet will stick to the grass catcher well?


Yes, the grass catcher is painted steel.



gatormac2112 said:


> A question for experienced verticutter and dethatchers out there and the Swardman guys in particular: if I'm going to scalp to 1/2 inch and maintain at 3/4-1 inch how low do I set the verticutter and scarifier to?
> 
> Do you ever set it to touch soil?


I like to set the verticutter/dethatcher at a depth that just starts to scratch the soil surface so that it will sever stolons that are growing across the surface of the soil.



gatormac2112 said:


> What is the -14 setting on the Swardman for?


The -14 represents 14mm below the plane created between the bottom of the front roller and the bottom of the rear drum.

Note that the scale is what we would refer to as "bench" settings. The actual HOC or verticut depth depends on turf conditions, weight of the mower, etc.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

gatormac2112 said:


> A question for experienced verticutter and dethatchers out there and the Swardman guys in particular: if I'm going to scalp to 1/2 inch and maintain at 3/4-1 inch how low do I set the verticutter and scarifier to?
> 
> Do you ever set it to touch soil?
> 
> What is the -14 setting on the Swardman for?


The grass box design is made by Airbrush technique. Its possible to make almost everything. The cost depends on the difficulty of the picture. The price is around 300-500 USD. 
And yes, the grass box is magnetic.

Verticutter: Setting -14 is actually for verticutter. It means, that we can decrease the HOC to negative values - 14milimetres below the driving axis. 14mm under the moving rollers. From this point is clear, that verticutter should go slightly into the soil - about 5mm.

Scarifier: also called dethatcher. This cartridge should go above the soil.


----------



## Rockinar

If you hit a rock or something with Swardman and do severe damage to the blade, can you buy just a new reel blade or do you have to pay for a whole new cartridge? I don't see a new blade as an option on the website so I was curious.


----------



## Reelrollers

First, I want to give a lot of credit to this forum. There has been so many great questions, testimonials, and reviews. This is how products should be reviewed.

To answer the question about significant blade damage, with the Swardman it isnt really a possibility because the Swardman is belt driven which means if you hit something significant, the belt is designed to slip to avoid significant blade damage. The current Reel Mowers are chain driven reels and won't slip when you hit something big resulting in significant blade damage .

To answer the question directly, yes it would require a new cartridge. But, I can't see this being an issue because the reel will stop if it hits something significant.


----------



## Ware

I agree that the belt might slip on the Swardman, but I wouldn't hang my hat on that preventing significant damage. I think just the inertia of a reel spinning at full speed would be enough force to bend a blade if you hit something solid.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> I agree that the belt might slip on the Swardman, but I wouldn't hang my hat on that preventing significant damage. I think just the inertia of a reel spinning at full speed would be enough force to bend a blade if you hit something solid.


+1


----------



## Spammage

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the belt might slip on the Swardman, but I wouldn't hang my hat on that preventing significant damage. I think just the inertia of a reel spinning at full speed would be enough force to bend a blade if you hit something solid.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## ahartzell

@Ware I know of a yard that is free for you to do some additional T&E on...just sayin


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> @Ware I know of a yard that is free for you to do some additional T&E on...just sayin


Honestly, I was just thinking last night that it would probably address some of the things you don't like about the Greensmaster. I would run it up there, but we're inside of 2 weeks of my wife's due date - so between getting everything ready here and some loose ends tied up at work, free time is almost nonexistent. You're welcome to come down and give it a spin though - I could use some extra help with the lawn.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware I know of a yard that is free for you to do some additional T&E on...just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was just thinking last night that it would probably address some of the things you don't like about the Greensmaster. I would run it up there, but we're inside of 2 weeks of my wife's due date - so between getting everything ready here and some loose ends tied up at work, free time is almost nonexistent. You're welcome to come down and give it a spin though - I could use some extra help with the lawn.
Click to expand...

Oh wow congrats! I do think it might be a good fit. I want something beyond trucut/mcclane (not knocking them) but after a season I'm not sure I want something as involved as true greens mower. Something a little simpler, cartridges, yet with rollers (no wheels), and a good HOC range is great. Kind of like Allet's but half the price.


----------



## Ware

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Redtenchu

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


Oh great... now I gotta sell my greens mower to buy that!


----------



## Ware

Maybe I should offer to trade them straight up for the American Flag Edwin 1.0 in my garage. :lol:

Or maybe I could take up panhandling...


----------



## Redtenchu

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Wow!! That looks great!


----------



## gijoe4500

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


Please tell me that has been donated by Swardman for a 1000 member giveaway. hahaha :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


That thing is pretty!


----------



## bauc54

Dang, I wish I would've gone with that green instead of Anthracite...


----------



## Spammage

Spammage said:


> Got to go with red and green. The red is "flashier" than the dark red, and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:





Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


Veeerrryyy nice. I knew that would be a kickin' look.


----------



## ahartzell

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


Swardman can send me that one and I'll let them know if it works well. I think the color and TLF stickers will make the grass greener and more finely cut...but I'd have to try it to know for sure


----------



## Greendoc

Ware said:


> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware I know of a yard that is free for you to do some additional T&E on...just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was just thinking last night that it would probably address some of the things you don't like about the Greensmaster. I would run it up there, but we're inside of 2 weeks of my wife's due date - so between getting everything ready here and some loose ends tied up at work, free time is almost nonexistent. You're welcome to come down and give it a spin though - I could use some extra help with the lawn.
Click to expand...

Does that GM need a new home? :wink: I am considering putting the Dynablade kit on my current GM 1000 and using it only for thinning. If I do that, I need another mower for mowing.


----------



## ahartzell

Greendoc said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahartzell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware I know of a yard that is free for you to do some additional T&E on...just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was just thinking last night that it would probably address some of the things you don't like about the Greensmaster. I would run it up there, but we're inside of 2 weeks of my wife's due date - so between getting everything ready here and some loose ends tied up at work, free time is almost nonexistent. You're welcome to come down and give it a spin though - I could use some extra help with the lawn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does that GM need a new home? :wink: I am considering putting the Dynablade kit on my current GM 1000 and using it only for thinning. If I do that, I need another mower for mowing.
Click to expand...

If I can convince the wife to let me get a swardman then the GM will get leaving :lol:


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> Veeerrryyy nice. I knew that would be a kickin' look.


Yes, you started all this. :lol:



Spammage said:


> ...and that green is screaming for a TLF sticker or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

ahartzell said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I was just thinking last night that it would probably address some of the things you don't like about the Greensmaster. I would run it up there, but we're inside of 2 weeks of my wife's due date - so between getting everything ready here and some loose ends tied up at work, free time is almost nonexistent. You're welcome to come down and give it a spin though - I could use some extra help with the lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that GM need a new home? :wink: I am considering putting the Dynablade kit on my current GM 1000 and using it only for thinning. If I do that, I need another mower for mowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I can convince the wife to let me get a swardman then the GM will get leaving :lol:
Click to expand...

Seriously, I would not ever give up a GM for any other mower. The quality of construction all the way down to what the bedknives and reels are made of is what makes me stay. I also love how the reel to bedknife clearances are set vs other mowers.


----------



## cnet24

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


I knew it! I could tell in your videos you enjoyed the mower and totally called this! Awesome!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Only thing that's missing is the "REEL LOW BERMUDA" design!


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> Only thing that's missing is the "REEL LOW BERMUDA" design!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that's missing is the "REEL LOW BERMUDA" design!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I totally would have left out Pete, Connor, Grass Daddy, and others who are going reel low... my bad.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> I'm sorry, I totally would have left out Pete, Connor, Grass Daddy, and others who are going reel low... my bad.


Yes, this generic one is more "inclusive". :mrgreen:


----------



## dsbuckle

Borrowed @bauc54's Swardman yesterday to brush out leftover dead grass that washed out with a heavy rain from the night before. It picked up 3 bin fulls!

Before


After


----------



## Ware

dsbuckle said:


> Borrowed bauc54's Swardman yesterday to brush out leftover dead grass that washed out with a heavy rain from the night before. It picked up 3 bin fulls!
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


I wondered how the brush cartridge would work for that. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


Reported! We don't allow porn here!


----------



## TigerinFL

so I ran across the Swardman mower while looking at reel mowers. the one thing that has kept me away from a reel mower was sharpening the blades. this mower takes care of that pretty much.

i have short grass envy so it may be on my list later this year to pick up.


----------



## Ware

@Mightyquinn found this Australian review by the Lawnporn guy...


----------



## J_nick

Get your lawn on


----------



## Ware

I've run the mower pretty hard over the last couple days, and it has done everything I've asked of it. I did encounter a couple things that required some attention...

I noticed the main drive cogged belt wasn't riding on the center of the pulley (you can see it when looking back through the reel cartridge from the front of the machine). I removed the belt cover to find that the set screw/square shaft key on the engine pulley had worked loose and it had started to drift. I put it back where it belonged and tightened everything up. I will say everything is very accessible on this mower.








Also, I noticed the verticutter cartridge was slipping a little as I tried to increase the depth, so I adjusted the cable to get a little more belt tension on the reel drive with the paddle engaged. It worked great after that. I think the cable had just stretched a little, which can be expected on a bike or anything that uses cables for controls.

Finally, I checked the bench HOC using a board to span between the rear drum and front roller. After measuring from the top of the board to the top of the bedknife with a small machinist ruler, I think the HOC scale on the Edwin 1.0 is off by about 3 mm. For example, when the adjustment scale on the side cover said I was at 4mm, I measured a 7mm bench HOC. Not a deal breaker (a greens mower doesn't have a HOC scale), and maybe this is something they addressed with the new Edwin 2.0 HOC adjustment mechanism.


----------



## Ware

Here is some spring scalping action from yesterday...

https://youtu.be/IXnAWhL0WW8


----------



## Fishnugget

Great Vid Ware...You are one sick person, how dare you wear color coordinating shoes and a shirt with your Swardman. Thats rubbing it in for us JD greens mower guys. :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Fishnugget said:


> Great Vid Ware...You are one sick person, how dare you wear color coordinating shoes and a shirt with your Swardman. Thats rubbing it in for us JD greens mower guys. :lol:


Don't be misled, that's Toro/Razorback red


----------



## GrassDaddy

Anyone try out the sweeper yet? I saw one of their videos say it can be used for snow.. And it is snowing.. And I'm also curious if it would work for picking up rocks in the lawn (think pea gravel/big rocks/sticks?)


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> Here is some spring scalping action from yesterday...


How do you like that little wonder vacuum? Is that yours or a rental?


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> How do you like that little wonder vacuum? Is that yours or a rental?


It worked pretty well, but it was a workout (not self propelled). I borrowed it from @DJLCN.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that little wonder vacuum? Is that yours or a rental?
> 
> 
> 
> It worked pretty well, but it was a workout (not self propelled). I borrowed it from @DJLCN.
Click to expand...

Oh if it's not self propelled there is no way I could use it on my sloped yard


----------



## Ware

It's not the "TLF green" Edwin 2.0, but it'll have to do for now... :thumbsup:

TLF stickers available here.


----------



## MasterMech

gatormac2112 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like that little wonder vacuum? Is that yours or a rental?
> 
> 
> 
> It worked pretty well, but it was a workout (not self propelled). I borrowed it from @DJLCN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh if it's not self propelled there is no way I could use it on my sloped yard
Click to expand...

There was/is a self propelled version of the HPV. Big $$ upgrade however.


----------



## Ware

@SwardmanGuy told me his favorite cartridge for the Edwin was the scarifier. I thought he was crazy because it was unlike anything I had used on my lawn before, but I have now tried it a couple times after using the verticutter cartridge during my spring scalp and it may be my favorite cartridge too. It removes an incredible amount of material from the turf canopy. :thumbup:

Here you can see the tight grooves it leaves behind:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> @SwardmanGuy told me his favorite cartridge for the Edwin was the scarifier. I thought he was crazy because it was unlike anything I had used on my lawn before, but I have now tried it a couple times after using the verticutter cartridge during my spring scalp and it may be my favorite cartridge too. It removes an incredible amount of material from the turf canopy. :thumbup:
> 
> Here you can see the tight grooves it leaves behind:


I'm counting on it removing an incredible amount of material because I happen to have an INCREDIBLE amount of material to remove from my lawn.

I think it might be delivered tomorrow!

:fingers crossed:


----------



## GrassDaddy

I finally got to play with mine today. I'm gonna have to learn to walk faster hehe. I'm wondering if there is a way to use the broom accessory to sweep up rocks/small sticks.


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> I finally got to play with mine today. I'm gonna have to learn to walk faster hehe. I'm wondering if there is a way to use the broom accessory to sweep up rocks/small sticks.


On the speed, I rarely run it at full throttle. A reel mower will cut well at just above idle (different than a rotary mower). You can also feather the drive paddle a bit if needed.

Not sure about the broom for rocks/sticks, but the description for the scarifier cartridge does say:

_Whether after verticutting or not, this cartridge is the ideal tool for cleaning a lawn from all excess material ssuch as leaves, needles, withered plants, bark, small stones, etc.

This cartridge for the Swardman reel mower is a more effective replacement for manual work with a rake._​


----------



## GrassDaddy

Ooooo


----------



## Greendoc

Ware said:


> @SwardmanGuy told me his favorite cartridge for the Edwin was the scarifier. I thought he was crazy because it was unlike anything I had used on my lawn before, but I have now tried it a couple times after using the verticutter cartridge during my spring scalp and it may be my favorite cartridge too. It removes an incredible amount of material from the turf canopy. :thumbup:
> 
> Here you can see the tight grooves it leaves behind:


That is the scarifier picking up every bit of material brought up to the surface, exposing the grooves cut by the Verticutter. How deep did you set the Verticutter? Just about makes me want one.


----------



## ReelCarolina

> That is the scarifier picking up every bit of material brought up to the surface, exposing the grooves cut by the Verticutter. How deep did you set the Verticutter? Just about makes me want one.


I verticut with mine this weekend and used the minus 1/2 setting, which is supposed to be 1/2 below bench. It definitely was lower than the front roller. I kept the grass catcher on the front and it caught an incredible amount of material from my zoysia. The verticutter on that setting penetrated the canopy and into the ground slightly. From an asthetic standpoint it really did minimal damage. I was extremely impressed. Followed it up with the scarifier. The whole process really exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Greendoc

Did you scalp before Verticutting? I know Verticutting as the minimally invasive process for thinning and aerating golf or sports turf. Once it is done with correctly designed equipment, mowing is all that is needed to return the surface to use.


----------



## ReelCarolina

Not really an aggressive scalp but I did go down to 3/4. Depending on what you're working with you probably don't have to go as deep as I did, but I needed some aggressive thinning and it did a great job. The grooves you see on @Ware post look like that from the scarifier not verticutter. The spacing on the verticutter isn't as tight. I'll throw up a pic if I can remember tomorrow. I didn't get the grooves from the scarifier on the zoysia but I did on my Bermuda. Looked sweet! I did have some grooves from the verticutter though.


----------



## Greendoc

I do not call 3/4" aggressive at all. That is good for thinning and aeration. I think cutting grooves into the ground does more than punching a hole so many inches apart.


----------



## rrmiller32

I've been trying to get a hold of reel rollers for 2 days now to most likely purchase one of these bad boys. No one answered the phone during my 5 calls throughout the day and have yet to get a call back from the voicemail left earlier this morning. ?????? Anyone else I can call? Not a great start to good customer service.


----------



## J_nick

rrmiller32 said:


> I've been trying to get a hold of reel rollers for 2 days now to most likely purchase one of these bad boys. No one answered the phone during my 5 calls throughout the day and have yet to get a call back from the voicemail left earlier this morning. ?????? Anyone else I can call? Not a great start to good customer service.


@Reelrollers


----------



## rrmiller32

Got a call back yesterday from Lee at reel rollers. He was on vacation with his family hence the delay in communication. Great guy to talk to and is actually excited about the products he sells.


----------



## Gibby

I need to stop reading this thread...


----------



## Greendoc

The more I read about these mowers, the more I want one.


----------



## PHXCobra

Gibby said:


> I need to stop reading this thread...


Seriously.



Greendoc said:


> The more I read about these mowers, the more I want one.


Yep, my wife would have a coronary if I spent that kind of money on the lawn without her go ahead. I know I'm not getting it without good reason.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Greendoc said:


> The more I read about these mowers, the more I want one.


Ain't nothing but money my friend. Maybe you should talk to Lee and open up a distributorship on the island? :bandit:


----------



## Greendoc

Nah. The locals are already wanting to burn me at the stake for suggesting there is a better mower than a Tru-Cut. I do like living, you know? I am talking about for myself. The Swardman looks like it can fit through gates a lot better than my GM can and a lot easier than the other turf maintenance machinery. In I have a 36" gates in most places and sometimes not even that.


----------



## MasterMech

Greendoc said:


> The more I read about these mowers, the more I want one.


Might want to wait and see what they release for a commercial model this year.


----------



## Greendoc

That I would like to see. However, the golf guys already have this with the interchangeable heads for their triplex mowers. I do not see this happening for commercial lawn care operators. Most of them are not happy unless it is some kind of Zero Turn bush hog. Then again, looking on this forum, those kind of people were either fired or never allowed to touch our lawns. I a unicorn in the world of lawn care operators.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Might want to wait and see what they release for a commercial model this year.


I inquired about it - not sure if the response I received can be shared, but it will be too big for most lawns. Think big - like the larger Allett machines for sports fields.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to wait and see what they release for a commercial model this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I inquired about it - not sure if the response I received can be shared, but it will be too big for most lawns. Think big - like the larger Allett machines for sports fields.
Click to expand...

Should be right up @wardconnor 's alley. :lol:


----------



## Greendoc

If it is under 36" wide including any shafts or accessories sticking out the sides, that would be an improvement over a GM 1000. Love the machine, just hate how wide it is. I cannot cut off the shafts or unscrew them because I need the tires to get the mower on and off the truck or into people's lawns.

Allett and Dennis UK manufacturers that have the interchangeable heads for mowers. Their 36" models are intended for bowling greens, cricket pitches, and football fields.


----------



## MasterMech

Greendoc said:


> If it is under 36" wide including any shafts or accessories sticking out the sides, that would be an improvement over a GM 1000. Love the machine, just hate how wide it is. I cannot cut off the shafts or unscrew them because I need the tires to get the mower on and off the truck or into people's lawns.
> 
> Allett and Dennis UK manufacturers that have the interchangeable heads for mowers. Their 36" models are intended for bowling greens, cricket pitches, and football fields.


Dennis is in a whole different league compared to Allett. Of course, neither is common in the US.

One of the things I like about my Jacobsen 526a is that the wheel hubs are not too obtrusive compared to a Deere or a Toro. But at 38" or so, you'd have to go through gates at an angle. It can be done but....


----------



## Greendoc

I have had to crab walk my GM through gates. I am looking at the axles and considering cutting 1/2" from each side then machining the groove back in so the tires lock on. An inch narrower is sometimes all I need.


----------



## Greendoc

MasterMech said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is under 36" wide including any shafts or accessories sticking out the sides, that would be an improvement over a GM 1000. Love the machine, just hate how wide it is. I cannot cut off the shafts or unscrew them because I need the tires to get the mower on and off the truck or into people's lawns.
> 
> Allett and Dennis UK manufacturers that have the interchangeable heads for mowers. Their 36" models are intended for bowling greens, cricket pitches, and football fields.
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis is in a whole different league compared to Allett. Of course, neither is common in the US.
> 
> One of the things I like about my Jacobsen 526a is that the wheel hubs are not too obtrusive compared to a Deere or a Toro. But at 38" or so, you'd have to go through gates at an angle. It can be done but....
Click to expand...

http://dennismowersusa.com/ I do not want to know what their mowers with the interchangeable heads cost. Might be like buying a Bentley or Rolls Royce.


----------



## wardconnor

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to wait and see what they release for a commercial model this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I inquired about it - not sure if the response I received can be shared, but it will be too big for most lawns. Think big - like the larger Allett machines for sports fields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should be right up @wardconnor 's alley. :lol:
Click to expand...

I definitely want a larger reel mower. Ware...... Spill the beans


----------



## TigerinFL

enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ware

@SwardmanGuy may be able to provide more details.


----------



## ahartzell

Must be a swardman triplex coming :shock:


----------



## gatormac2112

Just took my Swardman out for a first run. Meet my Gator blue Swardman





The receipt states that it has the speed reducer which I didn't ask for, but I could swear they put a speed booster on instead :lol: This thing can move. It takes some getting used to, but after a few sloppy passes I was getting the hang of it.

After about 10 passes the reel stopped spinning. The drum would engage and drive, but the lever to spin the reel was dead. There was nothing obstructing the reel so it had to be mechanical issue. I took off the magnetic cover and found this:



Somehow the metal hook that inserts into the hole in the pulley arm that transfers energy from the belt to the reel broke! How I do not know, I didn't hit anything hard.

As I'm not mechanically inclined and don't really even have any tools I thought game over. How am I going to get a replacement from Swardman, who is going to fix it, how long is this going to take?

Then I got an idea: a paper clip



Eureka! It worked like a charm. I finished the rest of the lawn thanks to that paper clip. Hopefully I don't run into any more problems as I plan on verticutting and scarifying tomorrow.

@SwardmanGuy and @Reelrollers do you have any idea why this happened and how am I to get it fixed? Not that I need to, the paper clip works great, but if I needed to what would I do?


----------



## TigerinFL

Go Gators ... Chomp Chomp

nice mower


----------



## Ware

That thing is gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech

Wow, that blue looks sharp!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@gatormac2112 I figured you would have gone with gator blue and orange. It looks beautiful. Great job on the repair, necessity is the mother of invention! Might want to consider a zip tie, so it won't scratch anything.


----------



## TigerinFL

if I ever get one I am going to have a nice decal made that reads ..... Get Off My Lawn right across the grass catcher


----------



## gatormac2112

Other things I noticed:


The reel was stiff when spinning to check reel to bedknife, even when backing bedknife completely off reel. It doesn't spin freely at all

The rubber drum is great. It actually gets up my slope with minimal issues. It rolls quietly on concrete without transport wheels. Highly recommended.

Changing HOC is embarrassingly easy. Seriously, with a greens mower get out the tools and a workspace and some time. With the Swardman it's loosen 1 nut and move the lever to desired HOC. Tighten down nut. It takes like 30 seconds.

The reel drive locking lever on the handlebar is a complete ergonomical fail in my opinion. It might just be me, but it's location is just awkward.


----------



## MasterMech

gatormac2112 said:


> Other things I noticed:
> 
> 
> The reel was stiff when spinning to check reel to bedknife, even when backing bedknife completely off reel. It doesn't spin freely at all
> 
> The rubber drum is great. It actually gets up my slope with minimal issues. It rolls quietly on concrete without transport wheels. Highly recommended.
> 
> Changing HOC is embarrassingly easy. Seriously, with a greens mower get out the tools and a workspace and some time. With the Swardman it's loosen 1 nut and move the lever to desired HOC. Tighten down nut. It takes like 30 seconds.
> 
> The reel drive locking lever on the handlebar is a complete ergonomical fail in my opinion. It might just be me, but it's location is just awkward.


Can you post a short video of the stiff reel motion??


----------



## Greendoc

gatormac2112 said:


> Other things I noticed:
> 
> 
> The reel was stiff when spinning to check reel to bedknife, even when backing bedknife completely off reel. It doesn't spin freely at all
> 
> The rubber drum is great. It actually gets up my slope with minimal issues. It rolls quietly on concrete without transport wheels. Highly recommended.
> 
> Changing HOC is embarrassingly easy. Seriously, with a greens mower get out the tools and a workspace and some time. With the Swardman it's loosen 1 nut and move the lever to desired HOC. Tighten down nut. It takes like 30 seconds.
> 
> The reel drive locking lever on the handlebar is a complete ergonomical fail in my opinion. It might just be me, but it's location is just awkward.


I do not see a relief angle on the reel blades. That concerns me when reels are being used on warm season grasses. That can work provided the reel metal is extremely hard and the mower is only used on soft cool season grasses.


----------



## gatormac2112

MasterMech said:


> Can you post a short video of the stiff reel motion??


Yeah I'll try to do that tomorrow. It might be normal, it just made it slightly more difficult to do the paper cut test


----------



## gatormac2112

Greendoc said:


> I do not see a relief angle on the reel blades. That concerns me when reels are being used on warm season grasses. That can work provided the reel metal is extremely hard and the mower is only used on soft cool season grasses.


Good eye, I hadn't noticed due to being a noob. Is that going to be a problem or will it be fine until I get it sharpened? It cut well.

@Reelrollers you said you would put a relief on the reel when first sharpened, correct?


----------



## Greendoc

Depends on how hard the reel is. My experience with no relief angle reels on Zoysia is not good. I have had customers who had a shop or golf course spin grind all of the relief off and the mower starts smashing the blades of grass after one or two mowings. This is on McLanes and Tru-Cuts that have very soft reel blades. I do not know how hard a Swardman reel is. I do know how hard a Toro reel is. A Toro reel makes files slide.


----------



## gatormac2112

Greendoc said:


> Depends on how hard the reel is. My experience with no relief angle reels on Zoysia is not good. I have had customers who had a shop or golf course spin grind all of the relief off and the mower starts smashing the blades of grass after one or two mowings. This is on McLanes and Tru-Cuts that have very soft reel blades. I do not know how hard a Swardman reel is. I do know how hard a Toro reel is. A Toro reel makes files slide.


Hmmmm, I'll have to go out and look closer in the morning.


----------



## Topcat

gatormac2112 said:


> Other things I noticed:
> 
> 
> The reel was stiff when spinning to check reel to bedknife, even when backing bedknife completely off reel. It doesn't spin freely at all
> 
> The rubber drum is great. It actually gets up my slope with minimal issues. It rolls quietly on concrete without transport wheels. Highly recommended.
> 
> Changing HOC is embarrassingly easy. Seriously, with a greens mower get out the tools and a workspace and some time. With the Swardman it's loosen 1 nut and move the lever to desired HOC. Tighten down nut. It takes like 30 seconds.
> 
> The reel drive locking lever on the handlebar is a complete ergonomical fail in my opinion. It might just be me, but it's location is just awkward.


 Wow, I really like the blue on your mower.

My reel spins very freely and easy to spin by hand to check sharpness. Perhaps the stiff reel might have something to do with the cable breaking? Hopefully Swardman will reach out and make it right.

The locking or engagement lever on the handle bar does take getting use to. I've learned to use my left hand to push up on it at the same time I am pulling the drive drums. It happens in one smooth movement. Hard to explain but play around with it - hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## gatormac2112

Topcat said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other things I noticed:
> 
> 
> The reel was stiff when spinning to check reel to bedknife, even when backing bedknife completely off reel. It doesn't spin freely at all
> 
> The rubber drum is great. It actually gets up my slope with minimal issues. It rolls quietly on concrete without transport wheels. Highly recommended.
> 
> Changing HOC is embarrassingly easy. Seriously, with a greens mower get out the tools and a workspace and some time. With the Swardman it's loosen 1 nut and move the lever to desired HOC. Tighten down nut. It takes like 30 seconds.
> 
> The reel drive locking lever on the handlebar is a complete ergonomical fail in my opinion. It might just be me, but it's location is just awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I really like the blue on your mower.
> 
> My reel spins very freely and easy to spin by hand to check sharpness. Perhaps the stiff reel might have something to do with the cable breaking? Hopefully Swardman will reach out and make it right.
> 
> The locking or engagement lever on the handle bar does take getting use to. I've learned to use my left hand to push up on it at the same time I am pulling the drive drums. It happens in one smooth movement. Hard to explain but play around with it - hopefully that makes sense.
Click to expand...

I wonder if it was damaged in transit, the box was mushy wet on bottom, a little banged up and starting to teeter off the edge of the crate it was on.

It doesn't look bent or damaged in any way so I'm going to say no to that idea.

I took the cartridge out and it spins more freely, not super freely, but it does spin a full revolution before stopping. Should it spin more than that? I really need to take a video and post it here but I'm headed to Atlanta for the day :x


----------



## gatormac2112

@Greendoc checked it this morning and you're right, there is no relief to the blades. Not sure what I should do if anything.

@Topcat does your reel have a relief?


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> Greendoc checked it this morning and you're right, there is no relief to the blades. Not sure what I should do if anything.
> 
> Topcat does your reel have a relief?


This was discussed back on page 10.

And here are some photos of the reel and bedknife I posted on page 3:


----------



## Topcat

@gatormac2112 my reel spins very freely. I had to do a _*very minor*_ adjustment to get the reel to cut paper on one side when I unpacked mine... even after the adjustment, the reel still rotated freely. When I used it yesterday i noticed that the reel would still be spinning fast after releasing the drive paddle, and reaching for the grass catcher to empty it. So fast in fact, that I thought to my self that if not careful, one could get their hand tangled in the rotating mass if not mindful when taking the catcher off. So I waited each time for the reel to stop spinning before removing the catcher.


----------



## gatormac2112

@Topcat then there is something wrong with mine then. It doesn't even rotate that freely when the cartridge is off the mower.


----------



## Topcat

@gatormac2112 post a clip of the reel motion, I will do the same from mine later this evening for a comparison.


----------



## Topcat

@gatormac2112 Here you go... this is a quick clip with the reel on the mower.


----------



## gatormac2112

@Topcat I won't be home til later this evening, but that's probably about how mine is when off mower. I don't know why being in mower would make it more stiff. I will check when I get back.

I notified @Reelrollers and am waiting on a response to this and the broken cable issue.


----------



## J_nick

@gatormac2112 could it be the extra friction of the belt sitting on the pulley? The bearings are probably a little tight from the factory and need to break in a little bit


----------



## gatormac2112

@J_nick that could be, I just don't have enough experience with reel mowers to know. I was also thinking it might be the added speed reducer doing something


----------



## SCGrassMan

Topcat said:


> @gatormac2112 Here you go... this is a quick clip with the reel on the mower.


Why do I hear metal grinding?


----------



## ReelCarolina

Topcat said:


> @gatormac2112 Here you go... this is a quick clip with the reel on the mower.


This is the way mine is. If I want it to pass the paper test it doesn't move completely freely and makes the same noise as @SCgrassman mentioned. Hopefully this isn't too big of concern.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I'm far from an expert, but do yall both have contact between the reel and the bedknife, or is there a gap?


----------



## gatormac2112

I think it might be due to it being a spin grind reel with no relief. That's just a guess though


----------



## ReelCarolina

I'll have to look when I get home, but I think it'd be safe to say there's at least minimal contact.


----------



## J_nick

@SCGrassMan sounds like light contact between the reel and bedknife.


----------



## MasterMech

SCGrassMan said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @gatormac2112 Here you go... this is a quick clip with the reel on the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I hear metal grinding?
Click to expand...

Just a little light contact of the reel to the bedknife. Quite normal for a reel mower. Imagine a pair of scissors with the cutting edges sliding past each other. That's exactly how the machine works.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hey guys and @gatormac2112 on that small hook there was definitely manufacturing defect. It will be replaced. Setting of the reel was fine.
And our reels are really without relief. There is light touch between blades and bedknife. So its normal that it doesnt spin totally freely. When its spinning you should hear rustle not banging. Just btw. setting of the reel:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbBCl30SOUE and setting of the reel-cable:


----------



## Topcat

The sound was of light contact with the bed knife.


----------



## gatormac2112

Thanks @SwardmanGuy for the new cable!


----------



## Reelrollers

Yes, we will put a relief on the reel during its first sharpening so you can back lap it moving forward. Make sure if you are going to use the verticutter or scarifier, you love the "paper clip" to the top hole so your belt is tight when engaging ground tools.



Swardman already sent a replacement cable and our US container is being packed up now so parts/ accessories/ mowers are stateside!


----------



## gatormac2112

Reelrollers said:


> Yes, we will put a relief on the reel during its first sharpening so you can back lap it moving forward. Make sure if you are going to use the verticutter or scarifier, you love the "paper clip" to the top hole so your belt is tight when engaging ground tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Swardman already sent a replacement cable and our US container is being packed up now so parts/ accessories/ mowers are stateside!


I honestly don't want to backlap it, after all has been said on the subject I still don't know whether a relief is better or not. If the non relief reel will stay sharp for a season, then I would just send get a spin grind done to sharpen it up at the end of the season. If it will only last a few weeks then I would have to do something else. I really don't want to mess with backlapping it.


----------



## MasterMech

Reelrollers said:


> Yes, we will put a relief on the reel during its first sharpening so you can back lap it moving forward. Make sure if you are going to use the verticutter or scarifier, you love the "paper clip" to the top hole so your belt is tight when engaging ground tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Swardman already sent a replacement cable and our US container is being packed up now so parts/ accessories/ mowers are stateside!


Look at that machined drive sheave on the reel! Sure is nice to see things like that over stamped and riveted or plastic.


----------



## J_nick

@gatormac2112 don't fear backlapping it's simple and can be done in 10 minutes if you're just touching it up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

MasterMech said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will put a relief on the reel during its first sharpening so you can back lap it moving forward. Make sure if you are going to use the verticutter or scarifier, you love the "paper clip" to the top hole so your belt is tight when engaging ground tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Swardman already sent a replacement cable and our US container is being packed up now so parts/ accessories/ mowers are stateside!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that machined drive sheave on the reel! Sure is nice to see things like that over stamped and riveted or plastic.
Click to expand...

IKR? Everything about this machine looks like it was built for commercial use on the homeowner scale.


----------



## gatormac2112

OK, I don't have a video, but when I back the reel away from the bedknife the reel spins freely. When I adjust them to cut paper it comes to a grinding halt.

I must be doing something wrong.

To start off I turn both adjusting screws counter clockwise to separate them. Then starting with what I believe to be the leading edge (the side with the belts/magnetic cover) I turn the adjusting screws clockwise until that side cuts paper. Then I go to the opposite side and do the same.

Questions:

Am I supposed to ensure each blade on one side cuts the paper before moving on to the other side, or just get one blade to cut then move to the other side?
 
Theres a screw in the middle....do I mess with that? The manual doesn't point that one out, but its there.

How do you get the center to cut when you finally get both edges cutting paper, but none of the blades cut paper in the center of the reel?

Thats where I stand right now, each blade cuts paper at the edge on both sides, but nothing cuts in the center of the reel and theres a slight "clang" when spinning the reel.

I am at a loss.


----------



## gatormac2112

MasterMech said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we will put a relief on the reel during its first sharpening so you can back lap it moving forward. Make sure if you are going to use the verticutter or scarifier, you love the "paper clip" to the top hole so your belt is tight when engaging ground tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Swardman already sent a replacement cable and our US container is being packed up now so parts/ accessories/ mowers are stateside!
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that machined drive sheave on the reel! Sure is nice to see things like that over stamped and riveted or plastic.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so sure of that. I can't even adjust the reel to bedknife properly


----------



## MasterMech

You can try setting both outside corners of the reel to just pull on the paper when it's inserted parallel to the knife. Then, sneak up on the adjustment to get it cutting paper. If you get it in the ballpark, and then finalize in small steps, you will probably get a more precise adjustment. If it still seems a bit loose in the center, fold the paper and see if it cuts. If it cuts clean, I wouldn't worry much about it.

As long as the reel blades are smoothly gliding across the face of the bedknife, it's not too tight. Light contact is fine. If you can feel the leading edge of the blade "banging" into the knife, that's way too tight.


----------



## gatormac2112

MasterMech said:


> You can try setting both outside corners of the reel to just pull on the paper when it's inserted parallel to the knife. Then, sneak up on the adjustment to get it cutting paper. If you get it in the ballpark, and then finalize in small steps, you will probably get a more precise adjustment. If it still seems a bit loose in the center, fold the paper and see if it cuts. If it cuts clean, I wouldn't worry much about it.
> 
> As long as the reel blades are smoothly gliding across the face of the bedknife, it's not too tight. Light contact is fine. If you can feel the leading edge of the blade "banging" into the knife, that's way too tight.


I am going in small increments and getting it tight is the only way it will cut paper. I don't understand how it can cut paper on both outer edges yet not in the middle. Seems to defy the laws of physics.


----------



## Reelrollers

Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!

Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.

By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


----------



## Ware

Reelrollers said:


> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


Wow, can't beat a deal like that. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can't beat a deal like that. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

^ this is awesome :clapping:


----------



## gatormac2112

Reelrollers said:


> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


Well I'm almost 100% positive that its just me and would feel like quite the loser having you drive that far just because I'm a klutz with a wrench in hand! If it can be adjusted out of the mower I can bring it to you to show me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, can't beat a deal like that. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 - that is customer service.


----------



## gatormac2112

Spoke with Lee and it sounds like he is coming to me to help get me going, I can't thank him enough as its a long drive. You really just can't get better service than that!

I just hope its the reel and not me  :lol:


----------



## jayhawk

@Reelrollers I get my truCut sharpened there and they know cust service! #atlanta


----------



## TigerinFL

pretty freaking impressive customer service


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Reelrollers said:


> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


Wow, talk about service! And I can't find anyone near me to sharpen my reel.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

gatormac2112 said:


> OK, I don't have a video, but when I back the reel away from the bedknife the reel spins freely. When I adjust them to cut paper it comes to a grinding halt.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> To start off I turn both adjusting screws counter clockwise to separate them. Then starting with what I believe to be the leading edge (the side with the belts/magnetic cover) I turn the adjusting screws clockwise until that side cuts paper. Then I go to the opposite side and do the same.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Am I supposed to ensure each blade on one side cuts the paper before moving on to the other side, or just get one blade to cut then move to the other side?
> 
> Theres a screw in the middle....do I mess with that? The manual doesn't point that one out, but its there.
> 
> How do you get the center to cut when you finally get both edges cutting paper, but none of the blades cut paper in the center of the reel?
> 
> Thats where I stand right now, each blade cuts paper at the edge on both sides, but nothing cuts in the center of the reel and theres a slight "clang" when spinning the reel.
> 
> I am at a loss.


Ok, adjusting of the reel could be little bit tricky, but with a little practice, everyone can make it. If you have 18in mower you have only 2 adjustment screws. But if you have 22in mower, you really have there 3 adjustment screws. Two on the sides and one in the middle. To start from the beginning: 1. Go counter-clockwise, to loose the blades - whole reel spins freely. 2. Then go step by step (from left to right or vice versa) and start clockwise tighten screws. Try to tighten just little bit one on the side, then middle one and the third one. 3. Continue till you feel/hear small touch. 4. Than take paper and adjust properly all screws to cut the paper...and you should be fine. 5. If you engage the reel and you hear banging, loose the reel just a little bit - to hear rustle. There is a small touch so dont worry that you hear it.* If you want to improve it, take a tooth brush (or something) and some kitchen oil and spread the oil on blades edges.*


----------



## gatormac2112

SwardmanGuy said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I don't have a video, but when I back the reel away from the bedknife the reel spins freely. When I adjust them to cut paper it comes to a grinding halt.
> 
> I must be doing something wrong.
> 
> To start off I turn both adjusting screws counter clockwise to separate them. Then starting with what I believe to be the leading edge (the side with the belts/magnetic cover) I turn the adjusting screws clockwise until that side cuts paper. Then I go to the opposite side and do the same.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Am I supposed to ensure each blade on one side cuts the paper before moving on to the other side, or just get one blade to cut then move to the other side?
> 
> Theres a screw in the middle....do I mess with that? The manual doesn't point that one out, but its there.
> 
> How do you get the center to cut when you finally get both edges cutting paper, but none of the blades cut paper in the center of the reel?
> 
> Thats where I stand right now, each blade cuts paper at the edge on both sides, but nothing cuts in the center of the reel and theres a slight "clang" when spinning the reel.
> 
> I am at a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, adjusting of the reel could be little bit tricky, but with a little practice, everyone can make it. If you have 18in mower you have only 2 adjustment screws. But if you have 22in mower, you really have there 3 adjustment screws. Two on the sides and one in the middle. To start from the beginning: 1. Go counter-clockwise, to loose the blades - whole reel spins freely. 2. Then go step by step (from left to right or vice versa) and start clockwise tighten screws. Try to tighten just little bit one on the side, then middle one and the third one. 3. Continue till you feel/hear small touch. 4. Than take paper and adjust properly all screws to cut the paper...and you should be fine. 5. If you engage the reel and you hear banging, loose the reel just a little bit - to hear rustle. There is a small touch so dont worry that you hear it.* If you want to improve it, take a tooth brush (or something) and some kitchen oil and spread the oil on blades edges.*
Click to expand...

I will give that a try, I had no idea you could adjust the center screw. It was there, but the screw looked different than the others and the manual and video only show the outer ones being adjusted. Hopefully this will do the trick!

EDIT: Can this be done with the reel removed from the mower? I don't see why not but didn't want to assume and do something wrong. It would be a lot nicer doing this at a table instead of hunched over on my knees.


----------



## g-man

The bedknife comes out when you take the reel off?


----------



## gatormac2112

g-man said:


> The bedknife comes out when you take the reel off?


Yep, its all one unit


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bedknife comes out when you take the reel off?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, its all one unit
Click to expand...


----------



## g-man

Then I dont see why you cant do that on a table. I would back off all the screw and start from the scratch again.


----------



## gatormac2112

@Ware @g-man @Mightyquinn @SwardmanGuy @Reelrollers @Topcat

Ok I took it off mower, sat down at the kitchen table and tried again. First I backed off all three screws counterclockwise until there was free spinning. Then starting with the leading edge, I tightened incrementally until slight contact. The contact wasn't uniform though, meaning it was only hitting 2 blades and skipping by the other 4.






I pressed onward though. I brought the center and then the right side forward until contact was being made all along the blade. I had backed off the left side a bit along the way as when I brought the center and right side to touch the knocking and stiffness got worse on 2 blades.

I moved onward, starting from the left and working to the middle and right to get it to cut paper on one blade. I got it to do this and it spun pretty freely, but the other blades wouldn't cut. So I incrementally repeated the steps until all blades cut on left, center and right. But now it was really stiff and still had the 2 blades that seem to hit the bedknife more than the others:






Knowing I can't just leave it like that I started to back off on each screw simultaneously very slightly to bring the whole reel away from the bedknife ever so slightly. But in doing so the blades would again cut on some blades but not some others. Frustrated I backed it all the way off until it spun freely again, then turned each screw the same amount til first contact. Only one blade hits while the others do not.






I don't know if there's something wrong with the reel or if there's something wrong with me getting the reel parallel with the bedknife. I'm honestly remembering why I had a crappy yard for so long and wondering if I should just go back to it :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

If you bring the reel to touch the bedknife, shouldn't all the blades touch the bedknife evenly? If you get one blade to cut paper, shouldn't the next blade cut paper?

If the blades of the reel have a uniform diameter, how is this happening?


----------



## gatormac2112

This is a crappy video, but you can hear the scraping when the paper is cut and the flipping of the paper when it isn't cut.

https://youtu.be/08vFqXOcdmw

3 blades cut and 3 blades don't. Is that possible with a perfectly uniform reel, meaning non defective? If it's possible, then what is the next step to get all 6 blades to cut paper at the same spot? Should I do one side entirely before moving to the middle and the to the right or should I move the left one notch, move the middle one notch, then the right one notch ad nauseum?


----------



## gatormac2112

My entire weekend is being swallowed up by something that takes other people 60 seconds


----------



## SCGrassMan

gatormac2112 said:


> My entire weekend is being swallowed up by something that takes other people 60 seconds


It sounds to me, a non expert, like the reel is out of round. Which means two things - 1.) it's not your fault and 2.) no amount of adjusting is going to fix that.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SCGrassMan said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My entire weekend is being swallowed up by something that takes other people 60 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds to me, a non expert, like the reel is out of round. Which means two things - 1.) it's not your fault and 2.) no amount of adjusting is going to fix that.
Click to expand...

I've never messed with a Swardsman but I would have to agree with SCGrassMan that something doesn't seem right to me. Hopefully someone with more experience will be along to confirm this or not.


----------



## gatormac2112

Mightyquinn said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My entire weekend is being swallowed up by something that takes other people 60 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds to me, a non expert, like the reel is out of round. Which means two things - 1.) it's not your fault and 2.) no amount of adjusting is going to fix that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never messed with a Swardsman but I would have to agree with SCGrassMan that something doesn't seem right to me. Hopefully someone with more experience will be along to confirm this or not.
Click to expand...

Yeah the only two that I know of for sure that use Swardman and have adjusted the cylinder are @Ware and @Topcat

But just in general, anybody that has experience with adjusting the cylinder for thei reel mower might have some insight, like should only 2 blades hit the bedknife but not the other 4, or should it be possible that 1 blade cuts but the others behind it don't, especially on a new reel that isn't in need of backlapping?

If that's possible then I don't see how anyone ever gets the reel to bedknife adjusted.


----------



## SGrabs33

Something definitely sounds wrong. Don't take it out on yourself.


----------



## GrassDaddy

The unit sent to me had a reel that had that issue. They sent me a new unit that works as expected. I talked to Connor and he said it sounded like it needed to be sharpened.


----------



## J_nick

It definitely sounds like those to blades are high compared to the others. Nothing a grind couldn't fix but being a brand new reel it should be round. Luckily you have a new one on the way!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Just from a math and geometry perspective all the blades should be touching or none.


----------



## Ware

Something doesn't sound quite right for a brand new reel, but I'll be the first to admit that I don't check to see that each blade is cutting paper across the length of the bedknife on any of my mowers. If it's cutting (or almost cutting) paper in a few different spots and the contact doesn't feel too tight I cut the grass. It's no doubt going to need to be adjusted again after the scalp.

I wouldn't let it ruin your weekend - sounds like Reel Rollers is going to get you taken care of. :thumbup:


----------



## Reelrollers

I'm just catching up on the thread as we were driving home all day.

The reel should definitely be symmetrical and each blade should contact the bed knife equally and evenly. I'm sorry you spent 2 minutes on this because one of the beauties of the Swardman is how easy it is to adjust and align the reel.

I'll talk to Michal on Monday and we'll get another reel shipped to you immediately. Please enjoy the rest of the masters knowing soon your lawn will be just as nice!

Thank you for giving it another try today, but you will never be able to adjust it in its current state. A grind may bring it into alignment, but we want you to have a perfect reel from the start.


----------



## Greendoc

SCGrassMan said:


> Just from a math and geometry perspective all the blades should be touching or none.


So true. Something must have happened during the spin grinding process.


----------



## gatormac2112

Reelrollers said:


> I'm just catching up on the thread as we were driving home all day.
> 
> The reel should definitely be symmetrical and each blade should contact the bed knife equally and evenly. I'm sorry you spent 2 minutes on this because one of the beauties of the Swardman is how easy it is to adjust and align the reel.
> 
> I'll talk to Michal on Monday and we'll get another reel shipped to you immediately. Please enjoy the rest of the masters knowing soon your lawn will be just as nice!
> 
> Thank you for giving it another try today, but you will never be able to adjust it in its current state. A grind may bring it into alignment, but we want you to have a perfect reel from the start.


Thanks Lee! I hope it's not coming from the Czech Republic. That'll take weeks.


----------



## gatormac2112

OK sometimes it rains and keeps on raining.

I'm a self professed noob to anything mechanical so maybe a normal person would have known not to keep the mower tipped too long while adjusting the reel to bedknife. Since I was trying so long it was tipped on its handlebars as the manual says to do, when I took the reel off the mower to work on it inside I left the mower tipped, waiting for my eventual return.

BAD IDEA

After several hours tipped on its handlebars this is what I came back to



Oil had poured through the air filter, out of the filter box, down the back of the rubber drum and onto my garage floor. I guess closing the fuel valve isn't the only concern when tipping a mower.

I'm embarrassed that I'm so mechanically stupid, but I'm kind of PO'd too.

@SwardmanGuy and @Reelrollers could you send me a new air filter when you send me that reel?

Is there anything more that I have to do other than wipe the oil out of the filter box, place a new filter in and refill engine with oil?

What a weekend.


----------



## J_nick

@gatormac2112 it happens man. I consider myself mechanically inclined (rebuilt motors and axles, swapped numerous motors and transmissions) and I did the same thing with my power rake a month or so ago. Luckily I was still out in the shop when I noticed the half dollar sized oil spot on the machine and put it back level.

New filter, check oil level and you should be fine. Might run rough and smoke a little the next time you fire it up but that should fix itself within a few minutes.


----------



## Reelrollers

Ugh.... when it rains it pours...

My first thought... we should send you the Electra (just kidding). I know this isn't funny, but at this point I need to make you smile a little.

For now, please just sit the mower upright, wipe up any visible oil, and keep the air filter off. I'll call you around noon so you can vent a little and get the parts listed out you need. The mower should be fine, but I want to check with a few people before we talk to make sure there isn't anything that needs to be done. I can send you parts from here in ATL, so you won't be down long!

Sorry!!!!!


----------



## gatormac2112

Reelrollers said:


> Ugh.... when it rains it pours...
> 
> My first thought... we should send you the Electra (just kidding). I know this isn't funny, but at this point I need to make you smile a little.
> 
> For now, please just sit the mower upright, wipe up any visible oil, and keep the air filter off. I'll call you around noon so you can vent a little and get the parts listed out you need. The mower should be fine, but I want to check with a few people before we talk to make sure there isn't anything that needs to be done. I can send you parts from here in ATL, so you won't be down long!
> 
> Sorry!!!!!


:lol: that actually did make me laugh!

Maybe I should have ordered the Electra. Having 16000 square feet to mow was the only reason I didn't consider it.


----------



## gatormac2112

@J_nick thanks for the advice, good to know I didn't ruin this thing from the start


----------



## J_nick

gatormac2112 said:


> @J_nick thanks for the advice, good to know I didn't ruin this thing from the start


No problem man. If you want to be extra safe take the spark plug out and give it a few pulls. That will clear out most of the oil in the cylinder if there's still some puddled up in there.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I can't speak for everyone here, but I'm going to.

I would bet there isn't a single person in here, who has learned not to tip a unit on its side, from any other way besides what you've experienced. If you had read not to do it, you might remember that. But after this, you will ALWAYS remember.

I have definitely done this at least once I can recall, and possibly more.


----------



## gatormac2112

SCGrassMan said:


> I can't speak for everyone here, but I'm going to.
> 
> I would bet there isn't a single person in here, who has learned not to tip a unit on its side, from any other way besides what you've experienced. If you had read not to do it, you might remember that. But after this, you will ALWAYS remember.
> 
> I have definitely done this at least once I can recall, and possibly more.


Well that makes me feel better


----------



## MasterMech

I used to get a lot of machines in the shop with the work orders reading "runs rough and smokes".

Air filter was usually soaked in oil and of course the first thing a new kid/Guy/gal in the shop does is replace the filter and fire it up right there in their bay. :lol: The rest of us seized a golden opportunity to take lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

GrassDaddy said:


> The unit sent to me had a reel that had that issue. They sent me a new unit that works as expected. I talked to Connor and he said it sounded like it needed to be sharpened.


Update: they are not sending me a reel after all. Apparently it's something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## TigerinFL

soooooo can you tell us what you were doing wrong?


----------



## gatormac2112

TigerinFL said:


> soooooo can you tell us what you were doing wrong?


I don't know. I'm waiting on an email from the Czech Republic to tell me.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I did the same thing with the oil hehe I just didn't tell anyone. I was too excited and wanted to check the reel out. The unit I have was previously demod so that is probably why they sent a new reel. If it was a new reel having an issue then it's probably how it's being used. I can't imagine shipping would somehow bend it or whatnot.

Anyways I hope to get a lot of videos on this machine about maintenance and setup and all that. It seems to be the easiest way to get into reels so I figure a lot of people will be new to the reel experience. But first I want to get accustomed to it myself.


----------



## gatormac2112

I want to make clear that I'm not upset with @Reelrollers in any way, he's been very helpful and there's only so much he can do. I also think the Swardman is a fantastic mower, im very happy with it. I just have to get the reel right. It very well could be me.

I'm going to try adjusting it again tomorrow and maybe ordering another reel


----------



## Ware

Reelrollers said:


> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


I'm confused - so this did not happen, @gatormac2112?


----------



## gatormac2112

@Ware

No it didn't happen, it went from him coming to fix or swap to just sending me a new one to now. Understand Lee @Reelrollers has been helpful and willing every step of the way, they are trying to help and I know this will get resolved. I have no complaints with Lee or Michal and their customer service.


----------



## SCGrassMan

What changed?


----------



## gatormac2112

SCGrassMan said:


> What changed?


To be fair to Lee, I never wanted him to make that drive, so after having watched some of my videos he decided to just send me a new one. Then there was some thought of not sending one, but after talking to them today I am going to try again and if it still is problematic they will send me a new one, which they are already shipping.

They really are doing right by me, sending me the cable and air filter already at no charge, I have nothing but praise for how they are handling it.

And it really might be me. I've never adjusted a reel before, but I've got to believe it can't be as difficult as it was being for me. But there's that possibility that it's me and they are sending a reel anyway.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Based on what you showed and described, the fault doesn't appear to be with you. It's really not that hard - there's two screws on mine, and maybe only one on a swardman. Either way, you should have the same gap all the way across, or a larger gap working its way to a smaller gap at the other end. The inconsistent gap you described is an out of round reel.


----------



## jsrd-mx

my Swardman arrived home today, but I will be away for another week for work reasons, it will be long days. . .


----------



## bauc54

@jsrd-mx Congratulations! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## TigerinFL

jsrd-mx said:


> my Swardman arrived home today, but I will be away for another week for work reasons, it will be long days. . .


you could send it to FL and let me babysit it for you. I won't mind at all :lol:


----------



## rrmiller32

Royal blue, with a 6 blade reel has been ordered! Let the count down begin. Should be here just in time to trim after my leveling project. I'm hoping some nice stripes will help me forgot about the price tag. lol


----------



## ericgautier

rrmiller32 said:


> Royal blue, with a 6 blade reel has been ordered! Let the count down begin. Should be here just in time to trim after my leveling project. I'm hoping some nice stripes will help me forgot about the price tag. lol


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## jsrd-mx

TigerinFL said:


> jsrd-mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> my Swardman arrived home today, but I will be away for another week for work reasons, it will be long days. . .
> 
> 
> 
> you could send it to FL and let me babysit it for you. I won't mind at all :lol:
Click to expand...

haha, could it be


----------



## jsrd-mx

rrmiller32 said:


> Royal blue, with a 6 blade reel has been ordered! Let the count down begin. Should be here just in time to trim after my leveling project. I'm hoping some nice stripes will help me forgot about the price tag. lol


I bought it in that color, I love blue color


----------



## rrmiller32

ericgautier said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Royal blue, with a 6 blade reel has been ordered! Let the count down begin. Should be here just in time to trim after my leveling project. I'm hoping some nice stripes will help me forgot about the price tag. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing the pictures. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks. There will be plenty of pictures with before and after shots of the lawn.


----------



## dtillman5

I'm seriously looking at purchasing a Swardman 2.0, have been reading all about it here. This machine looks great, and have enjoyed all the comments and feedback from the company and Dealer. I have a question, @Reelrollers, Just curious on the Edwin 45 it says (18.9") working range, but 45 cm is 17.7", for the Edwin 55 it says (21.65"), which is correct conversion of 55 cm to inches. So was curious if this is a typo or if the 45 has a wider cut than 45 cm (17.7")? Not trying to nit pick, just trying to understand width of cut differences between the two awesome machines.


----------



## gatormac2112

Not a complaint, but just letting people know what they might expect with a delivery through customs. I just got this bill from FedEx for $32.67 for customs duties/tax fees


----------



## jsrd-mx

Wow, I would have liked to pay that amount. I paid 16% tax on the Swardman's value plus another percentage for handling Fedex, 589 dollars :shock: something crazy. . .


----------



## MasterMech

gatormac2112 said:


> Not a complaint, but just letting people know what they might expect with a delivery through customs. I just got this bill from FedEx for $32.67 for customs duties/tax fees


I think this is exactly what they are looking to fix by stocking mowers stateside via their distributors. Not helping those that order custom/factory direct however.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

jsrd-mx said:


> Wow, I would have liked to pay that amount. I paid 16% tax on the Swardman's value plus another percentage for handling Fedex, 589 dollars :shock: something crazy. . .


 :shock: That is quite a premium price to pay!


----------



## jsrd-mx

Colonel K0rn said:


> jsrd-mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I would have liked to pay that amount. I paid 16% tax on the Swardman's value plus another percentage for handling Fedex, 589 dollars :shock: something crazy. . .
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: That is quite a premium price to pay!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree. I hope my experience with my Swardman is positive, and this duties/tax fees topic will be just a bad memory.


----------



## gatormac2112

jsrd-mx said:


> Wow, I would have liked to pay that amount. I paid 16% tax on the Swardman's value plus another percentage for handling Fedex, 589 dollars :shock: something crazy. . .


It's all based on the taxes of the importing country, so unfortunately some will pay much more than others. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## jsrd-mx

You are right. you are right. I expected something like that, and I could have paid much more. But I'm sure the purchase is great, so, I hope enjoy it


----------



## gatormac2112

jsrd-mx said:


> You are right. you are right. I expected something like that, and I could have paid much more. But I'm sure the purchase is great, so, I hope enjoy it


I think you'll love it! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## ReelCarolina

The customs charge is normal. I do quite a bit of international shipping with FedEx and all of their express business is brokerage inclusive so the brokerage fee is included in the rate the sender is quoted. Their brokerage service FedEx Trade Networks brokers the shipment and any duties and taxes levied by the destination country (US Customs) are billed to the recipient by FedEx on their behalf. Depending on what HS code was used and what trade deals are or aren't in place between the origin and destination will determine the amount of duty to be paid. Having the mowers stateside will eliminate this in the future for the end user, but the distributor will have to pay the duty instead of the end user when they are imported.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

dtillman5 said:


> I'm seriously looking at purchasing a Swardman 2.0, have been reading all about it here. This machine looks great, and have enjoyed all the comments and feedback from the company and Dealer. I have a question, @Reelrollers, Just curious on the Edwin 45 it says (18.9") working range, but 45 cm is 17.7", for the Edwin 55 it says (21.65"), which is correct conversion of 55 cm to inches. So was curious if this is a typo or if the 45 has a wider cut than 45 cm (17.7")? Not trying to nit pick, just trying to understand width of cut differences between the two awesome machines.


@Hi, there are two versions. Edwin 45 (really means 45 cm = 18in width) and Edwin 55 (cm = 22in) ...and the number means cutting width. Best regards!


----------



## jsrd-mx

what is height setting at what the mower should be configured for the scarifying and verticutter tasks?


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/wyAbTVdlu7c


----------



## Killbuzz

Very nice. I wonder if they will send me one so I can compare it to my Allett?


----------



## GrassDaddy

jsrd-mx said:


> what is height setting at what the mower should be configured for the scarifying and verticutter tasks?


I did it at the lowest setting which is below the roller or a negative number.


----------



## Spammage

Killbuzz said:


> Very nice. I wonder if they will send me one so I can compare it to my Allett?


 :thumbup: I would happily compare to a TruCut, and with the added bonus of being able to test it on slopes - the main reason I opted not to get a greens mower.


----------



## GrassDaddy

So far slopes the Swardman is struggling. I don't have the rubber roller. Although it's been wet every time I've had a chance to try it so I'm waiting for dry weather to give a final call on that.


----------



## gatormac2112

GrassDaddy said:


> So far slopes the Swardman is struggling. I don't have the rubber roller. Although it's been wet every time I've had a chance to try it so I'm waiting for dry weather to give a final call on that.


That's the problem with any reel mower with a metal drum. My John Deere 220E was impossible to get up and down my yard....you really need a flat yard with a greensmower.

I'm happy to say my Swardman with the rubber drum works beautifully up and down my yard, not to mention it weighs 160 pounds less than my John Deere making it so easy to maneuver.


----------



## Ware

@gatormac2112 did you get the reel adjustment sorted out?


----------



## gatormac2112

If you've followed this thread at all you know the problems I had my first week with the Swardman: cylinder cable broke, cylinder out of round, oil flooded the air filter after having it tipped too long.

Well a package from Swardman arrived today with a new cylinder cable, paper air filter and foam air filter. I got to work replacing the cable which is easy, wiped out the filter compartment and placed new filters, added oil to mower. As my new reel hadn't arrived yet I decided to verticut my yard.

After starting the mower I noticed that the verticutter cylinder was spinning without my clamping on the handle bar. I thought since I just installed the cable maybe I needed to adjust the tension to the cable, so I did. It still spun when it shouldn't, even with the adjustment as loose as it can go.






I went ahead an completely removed the cable from the clutch and ensured the clutch wasn't touching the cylinder belt and it still spun continuously






At this time the UPS guy showed up with my new reel from Swardman. CELEBRATE. After ensuring the reel wasn't stiff and it cut paper along the reel (thank you @Reelrollers and @SwardmanGuy ) I decided to see if it too would spin continuously. (This video is funny because The mower doesn't start immediately which is a fluke as this thing starts first pull every time except this video)






As you can see the new reel acts as it should, spinning only when I press the handlebars and stopping when I release. The scarifier works properly too, so not sure what's up with the verticutter cylinder.

I will say all 3 cylinders did an amazing job on my yard though! I mowed at 3/4 inch (which seems like 1/2 inch if I'm being honest), verticut in 2 directions at 1/4 inch which was cutting the surface and scarified at 1/4 inch as well. I didn't go lower than 1/4 inch because they were touching the pavement as I was setting them at 1/4 inch. Is that normal? I figured it shouldn't touch until I set it to 0.

Anyway, I can't say enough how awesome this mower is! I think anyone that buys this mower is making a mistake if you don't buy the other attachments.....the added value of the verticutter and scarifier is immense. I was amazed at how much dead material these removed from the lawn, even at a probably too high of a setting at 1/4 inch.

I can't recommend Swardman enough :thumbup:

EDIT: @Ware yes the new reel works great!


----------



## TigerinFL

weird on the verticutter spinning but I am glad they got you taken care on the other issues.

color me jealous


----------



## jsrd-mx

GrassDaddy said:


> jsrd-mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is height setting at what the mower should be configured for the scarifying and verticutter tasks?
> 
> 
> 
> I did it at the lowest setting which is below the roller or a negative number.
Click to expand...

thank's, I'll try in that setting


----------



## SwardmanGuy

TigerinFL said:


> weird on the verticutter spinning but I am glad they got you taken care on the other issues.
> 
> color me jealous


Hi, Im very very glad that all came well and was easy to adjust. Verticut spinning ..Its normal. There is no resistance. Once the verticut touches ground, its stops spinning. When using verticut, blades should go slightly into the soil. I would say little less than 1/4inch. And to use verticutter (or other cartridges) - if verticut stops during spinning - you should tighten the screw again and put the small hook into the first hole = more tension on belt pulley...after a while man get into it...


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Starting the mower - I saw there was once an issue to start the mower @gatormac2112 ac2112 . I saw on video that RPM throttle was at minimum. I recommend to put the RPM lever into the middle and than start the mower...it starts easier. And then adjust RPM as you wish...


----------



## gatormac2112

SwardmanGuy said:


> TigerinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> weird on the verticutter spinning but I am glad they got you taken care on the other issues.
> 
> color me jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Im very very glad that all came well and was easy to adjust. Verticut spinning ..Its normal. There is no resistance. Once the verticut touches ground, its stops spinning. When using verticut, blades should go slightly into the soil. I would say little less than 1/4inch. And to use verticutter (or other cartridges) - if verticut stops during spinning - you should tighten the screw again and put the small hook into the first hole = more tension on belt pulley...after a while man get into it...
Click to expand...

OK I was wondering if maybe that was normal for the verticutter, because it worked great otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## TigerinFL

learn something new every day


----------



## GrassDaddy

I'll try the RPM trick for starting, thanks!


----------



## MasterMech

GrassDaddy said:


> I'll try the RPM trick for starting, thanks!


Setting the throttle lever in the middle like that is a great trick. The way a small engine governor works, it will hold the actual throttle plate wide open while you crank the engine. But as soon as the engine fires and begins to build rpms, it will automatically close the throttle plate to maintain set speed. If the lever is at minimum, then there is no spring tension on the governor, and the throttle plate will remain closed while cranking the engine, making it more difficult to start.


----------



## Ware

Per Swardman, their reel cartridges do not need to be backlapped between services; however, if you wanted to this is how I would do it...

Buy a 1/2" x 1-1/2" bolt (which has a 3/4" head), two 1/2" nuts, a short piece of 3/4" ID heater hose, and two hose clamps. These parts cost less than $5 at a farm store like Atwoods or Tractor Supply:



Jam the two nuts on the end of the bolt, press the heater hose on, and tighten it with a hose clamp:



Using a 5mm hex wrench, remove the two bolts holding the reel pulley on and use a cheap gear puller to remove the pulley:



Press the other end of the hose onto the reel shaft and tighten with a hose clamp:



Use a drill with a socket adapter and a 3/4" socket to spin the reel backwards:



:bandit:


----------



## Greendoc

Do not need to be backlapped? I am considering in investing in the Swardman system to use commercially. A reel not needing backlapping suggests reel blades made of extremely hard steel. However, I know that for my GM 1000, that gets backlapped about once a month. That is on reels that are fairly hard. A file will slide if applied to the relief angle part of the blade. I am trying to wrap my mind around how a reel can stay sharp without any backlapping through one season of use. Could someone try a file on the trailing edge of a Swardman reel?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I used to see that type of rotation on fans of cars where the belt wasn't quite tight, but the momentum of the belt travelling loosely on the groove of the drive pulley caused some rotation of the fan. It's visible in the videos, and SwardmanGuy has got it right. Put some resistance on it, and it'll stop. You could even use your own hand to stop it :wacko: :crazy: :tease:


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> Do not need to be backlapped? I am considering in investing in the Swardman system to use commercially. A reel not needing backlapping suggests reel blades made of extremely hard steel. However, I know that for my GM 1000, that gets backlapped about once a month. That is on reels that are fairly hard. A file will slide if applied to the relief angle part of the blade. I am trying to wrap my mind around how a reel can stay sharp without any backlapping through one season of use. Could someone try a file on the trailing edge of a Swardman reel?


They come from Swardman with a spin only grind and it is my understanding it is sort of aimed at homeowners who do not want to mess with backlapping. I think Swardman mentioned somewhere in this thread how many hours of use they expect the reel cartridge to go between services - at which point the owner would just send the whole cartridge in to a servicing dealer for sharpening. So I don't think it's a 'doesn't need to be backlapped' thing - it is just not their model.


----------



## Greendoc

Understood. I also know that the Australian, NZ, and UK mowers are into the no backlap way of mower set up. There are a couple of commercial guys I know that run a mower from NZ. Grind on the blades is the same as on a Swardman. I have had to put on a relief and lap the blades in. Zoysia is not kind to a reel mower. Most of what is mowed in Hawaii is either Emerald, El Toro, or Zeon.


----------



## lawntips

Greendoc said:


> Understood. I also know that the Australian, NZ, and UK mowers are into the no backlap way of mower set up. There are a couple of commercial guys I know that run a mower from NZ. Grind on the blades is the same as on a Swardman. I have had to put on a relief and lap the blades in. Zoysia is not kind to a reel mower. Most of what is mowed in Hawaii is either Emerald, El Toro, or Zeon.


We definitely do still backlap our mowers over here in australia. I like to do it every 3-4 weeks to keep that nice crisp edge. That's just an OCD thing with me. Helps to extend time between grinds as well which is another big reason for why I do it!


----------



## Greendoc

Do your cylinders have a relief grind on each blade? Backlapping is extremely effective for maintaining a sharp edge on blades with a relief angle. I am a lawn care professional and I also maintain a bowling green. Regular backlapping really minimizes the number of grinds I have to do. if anything, between the regular relief grinds and backlapping, I have not had to spin grind a cylinder on my mower. It is easier and more effective to completely replace the cylinder and bedknife. Cylinders and bedknives for a Toro are not terribly expensive either.


----------



## lawntips

Greendoc said:


> Do your cylinders have a relief grind on each blade? Backlapping is extremely effective for maintaining a sharp edge on blades with a relief angle. I am a lawn care professional and I also maintain a bowling green. Regular backlapping really minimizes the number of grinds I have to do. if anything, between the regular relief grinds and backlapping, I have not had to spin grind a cylinder on my mower. It is easier and more effective to completely replace the cylinder and bedknife. Cylinders and bedknives for a Toro are not terribly expensive either.


Some do some don't. The toro's at work are great. We don't backlap them often at all, unless we hit a stone or are cutting top dressed greens. Don't have anyone close enough for us to grind them so we do backlap more than a lot of places to extend the life of them before we send them away.

There you go, I also look after a bowling green and golf course on top of that! Good to see there are some bowling green guys on here as well.


----------



## GrassDaddy

The RPM thing works great. I also tried it reel mowing on my front lawn hills and it worked fine. I think the scarifier plus wet grass was just too much for traction but cutting it was good.


----------



## Shindoman

Hi Guys, new member here. Searching for info on the Swardman led me to this forum. Glad I found it.
I'm interested in a full rear roller mower to replace my Caltrimmer that is just too big to maneuver in a couple of the smaller areas of my lawn. I also hate the burnout marks from dropping the drive roller.
My question concerning the Swardman is that in order to get the mower from the back yard to the front yard I have to push the mower up a sidewalk that is fairly steep for about 60 ft. I would want to use the roller drive rather to push it up the hill manually using the transport wheels only. Can I do this? 
I would get the rubber covered roller rather than the plain steel one. Also I am quite interested in the Electra model. Are they going to be released soon? Is it identical to the gas powered version in all aspects other than power supply? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> Hi Guys, new member here. Searching for info on the Swardman led me to this forum. Glad I found it.
> I'm interested in a full rear roller mower to replace my Caltrimmer that is just too big to maneuver in a couple of the smaller areas of my lawn. I also hate the burnout marks from dropping the drive roller.
> My question concerning the Swardman is that in order to get the mower from the back yard to the front yard I have to push the mower up a sidewalk that is fairly steep for about 60 ft. I would want to use the roller drive rather to push it up the hill manually using the transport wheels only. Can I do this?
> I would get the rubber covered roller rather than the plain steel one. Also I am quite interested in the Electra model. Are they going to be released soon? Is it identical to the gas powered version in all aspects other than power supply? Thanks in advance.


Welcome to TLF!

You could use the roller drive on the sidewalk - and I think the coated drum would eliminate the noise of the metal drum on concrete. I think the transport wheels would be an option too. I haven't pushed a Cal Trimmer, but the Swardman is much lighter than a Tru-Cut or greens mower.

I think @Reelrollers has an Electra model here in the states. He or @SwardmanGuy could speak to the availability.


----------



## rrmiller32

Tracking shows I should have mine by the end of the week! I hope they got that whole customs thing figured out. ha


----------



## Ware

rrmiller32 said:


> Tracking shows I should have mine by the end of the week! I hope they got that whole customs thing figured out. ha


Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dwells97

This forum and thread have me reconsidering choice of mowers. I was leaning toward a JD 220e mower but the Swardman has me on the fence. The ease of adjustment, ease of maintenance and additional implements that can be used are big pluses in my book. Obviously the cost and wait time (about 3 weeks) are the drawbacks. And the wait time is not a huge issue as I just re-sodded the yard so 3 weeks would probably be earliest I would mow anyway


----------



## rrmiller32

No mower today. FedEx tracking is showing Monday delivery now. Might have to tell my customers I'm taking Monday off and to not call my cell. Hahaha


----------



## SCGrassMan

dwells97 said:


> This forum and thread have me reconsidering choice of mowers. I was leaning toward a JD 220e mower but the Swardman has me on the fence. The ease of adjustment, ease of maintenance and additional implements that can be used are big pluses in my book. Obviously the cost and wait time (about 3 weeks) are the drawbacks. And the wait time is not a huge issue as I just re-sodded the yard so 3 weeks would probably be earliest I would mow anyway


I got a used GM1600 for $1850 delivered from Prairie Turf Equipment, and I love it.

That being said, I wouldn't mind a Swardman as my next mower. It's quite a bit lighter, super easy to set height of cut, and the interchangeable reels are nice. I do however like the weight of my GM1600 in the sense that I'm basically rolling my turf every time I mow.


----------



## dwells97

I am now leaning toward the Swardsman. The interchangable reels have me leaning that way. The cost is a negative but if it last a long time without issue, then that would justify extra cost at this point. My last JD mower lasted 18 years without any issues. Granted it was a riding rotary mower.


----------



## pennstater2005

Anyway you could attach a sulky to this bad boy so I wouldn't have to walk? I'm mostly serious :lol:


----------



## MasterMech

pennstater2005 said:


> Anyway you could attach a sulky to this bad boy so I wouldn't have to walk? I'm mostly serious :lol:


Well, Jacobsen does have a battery electric tri-plex.....


----------



## Reelrollers

We're targeting late May to have the Electra models available here in the states. We do have a list of customers interested in the Electra and will be offering them a pre-order discount once we have a confirmed date for availability in the US. There are some "regulations/ paperwork approved by our Govt before we can sell them in the states. I'm sure it's some battery validation/ environmental rule. We will keep you posted on the forum or you can email me directly. A virtually zero maintenance mower beside annual blade sharpening.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Yeah any time you're going to put a LiPo or LiIon battery on a plane for shipping anywhere, it's a special permit


----------



## Greendoc

Big Lithium batteries are as good as an incendiary grenade. For those who do not know, Lithium is one of those metals that will actually burn hotter if water is put on it or even catch fire in the presence of water.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Greendoc said:


> Big Lithium batteries are as good as an incendiary grenade. For those who do not know, Lithium is one of those metals that will actually burn hotter if water is put on it or even catch fire in the presence of water.


Hi guys...I see you are talking about batteries here. Here is the article about batteries: https://www.swardman.com/us/news/swardman-electra-everything-about-batteries-basic-one-will-mow-500-meter-garden/ . For Standard and Plus (400 and 800m2) we use lead-acid (Pb) batteries. The best ones for 1400m2 we use LiFePO4 batteries. Its a bit heavier than LiPo or LiIon. But advantage is its supersafe. No problems with transport. And has about 10.000 cycles before it starts to loose its capacity. You can check in many articles on interner.


----------



## Shindoman

SwardmanGuy, 
Thanks for the info. I'm assuming the charger will use North American 110 voltage? Is a 15 amp circuit sufficient for proper charging or will it need 20 or 30 amp circuit?


----------



## OnyxsLawn

@SwardmanGuy Are the batteries only replaceable by service techs (very few across the country right now) or can a DIYer get it done? Can a standard battery be upgraded to a plus or extra if more run time is need (moving to a bigger yard in a few years)?


----------



## MasterMech

OnyxsLawn said:


> @SwardmanGuy Are the batteries only replaceable by service techs (very few across the country right now) or can a DIYer get it done? Can a standard battery be upgraded to a plus or extra if more run time is need (moving to a bigger yard in a few years)?


If you know you're moving to a bigger yard in a few years, I'd start off with the big battery. The cycle life is very good.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

OnyxsLawn said:


> @SwardmanGuy Are the batteries only replaceable by service techs (very few across the country right now) or can a DIYer get it done? Can a standard battery be upgraded to a plus or extra if more run time is need (moving to a bigger yard in a few years)?


Hi, batteries are replaceable only by our service. Its sealed under warranty sticker. It means you must mow with batteries you have. Plus there is different electronics inside the mower (between Pb and LiFePO4 batteries). Because of different characteristics of batteries...and with moving after few years to a bigger yard...who knows, its too far


----------



## j4c11

SwardmanGuy said:


> OnyxsLawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SwardmanGuy *Are the batteries only replaceable by service techs (very few across the country right now) or can a DIYer get it done?* Can a standard battery be upgraded to a plus or extra if more run time is need (moving to a bigger yard in a few years)?
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi, batteries are replaceable only by our service. Its sealed under warranty sticker.*
Click to expand...

Please note that warranty stickers that imply loss of warranty if removed are illegal in the United States under the 1975 Magnuson-Moss warranty act. And the FTC is cracking down hard on that exact issue.

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ne9qdq/warranty-void-if-removed-stickers-illegal-ftc
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/15/chapter-50


----------



## Ganny

Why are the batteries only replaceable by the service department? If Swardman goes out of business, then what?


----------



## g-man

If you run out mid mowing? Wait to recharge?


----------



## OnyxsLawn

That's what it sounds like. Doesn't make a whole lot of sense in an industry where swappable batteries are the standard. EGO and the other battery powered OPE makers all have swappable batteries to accommodate growing needs and commercial users. Milwaukee's also still work on their old non-lithium batteries with no problems.


----------



## TigerinFL

saw this on youtube and it's a great video of the Swardman mower. Ryan spent a lot of time editing this baby and it could easily be a commercial for Swardman.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBd_HpNBfbY&index=1&list=LLtjsG0SYWtHdfmjPSRjZhYw&t=16s


----------



## Ware

+1, excellent video editing @ryanknorr :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

^+2 not just the video edit, the camera placement and shots looks great!

I wonder what is the hoc.


----------



## gatormac2112

Nice video! I think it's hilarious that he can mow his yard with the mower looking like it's ready for catalogue pictures and mine looks like it's been through a dust storm in the desert


----------



## MasterMech

g-man said:


> ^+2 not just the video edit, the camera placement and shots looks great!
> 
> I wonder what is the hoc.


1.75"

This video was incredible. 21st century marketing at it's finest!


----------



## Reelrollers

Incredible video! Motivated me so much that I literally put down my coffee, fired up the Swardman, and mowed my front yard while the family is still sleeping.

Little pre-church mow on Mother's Day so I can spend the rest of the day being thankful for the Mom's in our lives.


----------



## Fishnugget

That is one of the best Swardman videos to date.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Ganny said:


> Why are the batteries only replaceable by the service department? If Swardman goes out of business, then what?


Hey guys...just a note to batteries - Electra has build in batteries. Here are 3 possibilities, which you should choose when choosing Electra. 1. for 400sq meters, 2. for 800sq meters and 3. for 1400sq meters. But its true that mostly people take LiFePo4 battery for 1400sq meters. Changing the battery - its the same like with your phone. The battery is build in. You use it, you charge it (btw takes about 5 hours), you use it, you charge it,..etc etc...(difference is that this battery should be in 100% shape for almost 10.000cycles - according to manufacturer. Count how many mowings you do in one year), If you would look inside of your phone or replaced the battery - its the same. I think you loose warranty...This mower is basically for homeuse. And we count that people have less than 15,000sq feet. And for this use battery is more than sufficient...


----------



## dtillman5

So I am about ready to pull the trigger on a Swardman 55 cm reel. I wanted to know if these are still shipping from the Czech republic or is there stock here in the states? What kind of duty, taxes should I expect if still shipping from over seas, and approx. how long is the wait to get one from time of order?


----------



## TigerinFL

I had the same questions a few weeks ago. They are not stocking yet here in the state but do get a container every few weeks. As of a few weeks ago it was about a two week waiting because they were selling everything they got.

Not sure on the taxes.


----------



## dtillman5

TigerinFL said:


> I had the same questions a few weeks ago. They are not stocking yet here in the state but do get a container every few weeks. As of a few weeks ago it was about a two week waiting because they were selling everything they got.
> 
> Not sure on the taxes.


 Thanks for the input. After I wrote this I saw somewhere on this thread where @gatormac2112, I think paid $36.00 roughly for duty. Just didn't know if they had containers stateside if there were still duty fee's. Also didn't know if shipping from another state to my state if there would be taxes. Just trying to get the total figured out.


----------



## rrmiller32

Call Lee at Reel Rollers. He'll tell you all the pricing. I didn't pay any sales tax and shipping is included in the price. It took me well over 2 weeks to get mine.


----------



## dtillman5

rrmiller32 said:


> Call Lee at Reel Rollers. He'll tell you all the pricing. I didn't pay any sales tax and shipping is included in the price. It took me well over 2 weeks to get mine.


Talking to lee via email. Thanks


----------



## RayTL

Wow, awesome video. @ryanknorr ! It's 11:30pm, need to go mow ...


----------



## vkp413

I ordered one a month back directly @Swardman website after some detailed interaction with Michal. They are running with some manufacturing delay and mine took almost for manufacture. It was recently picked for shipping but now stuck in custom @Czech. Hopefully will have it in a 10 days. 
Michal was very communicative and kept me updated during the delay.


----------



## dtillman5

I just ordered mine Monday evening. 55cm 10 blade reel, with grooved front roller. Got a confirmation email right after I ordered. Hoping I get some sort of idea on delivery soon. Cant wait to try it out and get my Bermuda reel low!


----------



## Shindoman

Congrats both of you! What color's?
I'm holding out for the Electra. Getting impatient though.


----------



## dtillman5

Shindoman said:


> Congrats both of you! What color's?
> I'm holding out for the Electra. Getting impatient though.


 I ordered 55cm 10 blade in standard Anthracite with grooved front roller. I plan to order the other cartridges, possibly roller wiper later as needed. Had to keep the cost down for wife approval Ha! Also ordered TLF stickers to show the love.. This forum has helped me so much, and I really appreciate all the great input I have received and all the great posts I have read, can't say Thank you enough!


----------



## gopher

I have been researching the Swardman for my lawn, but I have a 36% grade in my back yard (20 degrees measured on my phone) and am wondering if it is too steep? I had inquired about the rubber drums, but I guess they really didn't work. Anyone with a Swardman have trouble with slopes?


----------



## RayTL

@SwardmanGuy

Any new news on the larger commercial Swardman I saw referenced earlier in this thread? Love my Trucut, but would like a larger cut width, and all those great accessories!

Edit: tagged SwardmanGuy


----------



## Willie Malay

I'm just thinking of getting a reel mower. Saw the McLane and thought it was nice for the price. I can't find (much) info on actually buying one. I sent them an email asking which model would be best for me... Crickets. 
But I saw videos and info on the Swardman BEFORE I even knew McLane existed. It's obvious Swardman is internet savvy. It's just too much for me to purchase considering what I want the mower for. Gonna find something used. 
Anyway, from a newbie standpoint, there's some feedback.


----------



## Reelrollers

gopher said:


> I have been researching the Swardman for my lawn, but I have a 36% grade in my back yard (20 degrees measured on my phone) and am wondering if it is too steep? I had inquired about the rubber drums, but I guess they really didn't work. Anyone with a Swardman have trouble with slopes?


I have a pretty steep front yard and the Swardman climbs without issue. Compared to my other mowers, it's 1/2 to 3/4 the weight which equates to a more agile/ precise mower that doesn't need a huge engine or tread to climb hills. I hope others with the Swardman comment on their experience.


----------



## Spammage

Reelrollers said:


> gopher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been researching the Swardman for my lawn, but I have a 36% grade in my back yard (20 degrees measured on my phone) and am wondering if it is too steep? I had inquired about the rubber drums, but I guess they really didn't work. Anyone with a Swardman have trouble with slopes?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pretty steep front yard and the Swardman climbs without issue. Compared to my other mowers, it's 1/2 to 3/4 the weight which equates to a more agile/ precise mower that doesn't need a huge engine or tread to climb hills. I hope others with the Swardman comment on their experience.
Click to expand...

I...need....videos.... ardon:


----------



## Shindoman

I'm still waiting to hear when the Electra will be available. Any updates?


----------



## avionics12

+1

I have a Tru-Cut C27 that works quite well however the Electra is too sexy to pass up. I like to cut early in the morning and want to be neighbor friendly,,,


----------



## Rpatterson

I actually received an email yesterday from Swardman saying they're sending a few Electra demos to their US dealer for testing purposes. Did anybody else pre-reserve the Electra and receive an email with a similiar update? First time posting here


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I really want to see some videos of the Electra. I'm excited to see some reviews of it.


----------



## Ware

Rpatterson said:


> I actually received an email yesterday from Swardman saying they're sending a few Electra demos to their US dealer for testing purposes. Did anybody else pre-reserve the Electra and receive an email with a similiar update? First time posting here


Welcome to TLF!


----------



## dwells97

I got the same e-mail. I replied to it. Not sure where I am on the pre-reserve list


----------



## Shindoman

Rpatterson said:


> I actually received an email yesterday from Swardman saying they're sending a few Electra demos to their US dealer for testing purposes. Did anybody else pre-reserve the Electra and receive an email with a similiar update? First time posting here


I pre reserved but no email.


----------



## NightTrain05

First day with my new Swardman - FYI. This is my first reel mower. Set up for the mower was very easy. Unboxed unfolded the handle and adjusted it. Just check your reel adjustment, add oil and gas and you are ready to go. Of course read the manual first I also watched the videos on www.reelrollers.com that shows how to do the simple set up. Also Lee at reelrollers had emailed me a few tips to adjusting the reel and what speed to set the throttle at while mowing. My first impressions are good. You do need to have a good yard to start. If you have steep hills or an uneven yard a reel mower may not be for you. When you first start mowing with it, it will probably take you twice as long to mow as there is a bit of a learning curve using the controls and neighbors stopping by asking you "What the hell is that?" and then showing them your cool new mower. If your grass is too tall the mower will not cut it and if you have some crabgrass that grows super fast it will not cut that either. You will soon find out that your yard is not as smooth as you thought it was. HA HA HA. I attached a pic showing my front yard. The hill on the right hand I had trouble mowing across it as the mower would slide down it sideways and also the strip between the sidewalk and street was too steep to mow and slid towards the curb. I ended up mowing the strip by pushing it from the sidewalk towards the street and pulling it back up. I will be doing some landscaping this fall and winter to level out my strip and maybe even digging the hill on the side out and putting a brick retaining wall. As of Day 1 I haven't had any issues just getting familiar with the machine. Thanks for reading and if you have any questions please ask or if you have some tips please reply.


----------



## Shindoman

Congrats! Love the blue


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> Congrats! Love the blue


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## TigerinFL

enjoy that new mower!


----------



## RayTL

That's a beaut @NightTrain05


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Has anyone tried using the rotary brush for just cleaning up the lawn before you mow? At certain times of year my large tree drops little green berries that around a half inch diameter at most (sometimes smaller) and small sticks. I pick them up by hand or with a leaf blower vacuum but if I could roll over them and maybe pick up a leaf or two with a brush along the way, that would be a huge advatage for me.


----------



## Ware

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Has anyone tried using the rotary brush for just cleaning up the lawn before you mow? At certain times of year my large tree drops little green berries that around a half inch diameter at most (sometimes smaller) and small sticks. I pick them up by hand or with a leaf blower vacuum but if I could roll over them and maybe pick up a leaf or two with a brush along the way, that would be a huge advatage for me.


I haven't used the rotary brush to pick anything up, but I have used it to knock down/break up worm castings prior to mowing.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Ware said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using the rotary brush for just cleaning up the lawn before you mow? At certain times of year my large tree drops little green berries that around a half inch diameter at most (sometimes smaller) and small sticks. I pick them up by hand or with a leaf blower vacuum but if I could roll over them and maybe pick up a leaf or two with a brush along the way, that would be a huge advatage for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used the rotary brush to pick anything up, but I have used it to knock down/break up worm castings prior to mowing.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. I saw a video of the allett brush cleaning a lawn and wondered if this would work with the swardman. I've got too small of a yard for a Billy Goat but enough occasional debris that a way to clean efficiently would be nice.


----------



## NightTrain05

Vericutting with the new Swardman. Changing out the reel was pretty easy. I got done mowing this morning and decided to play with my new toy so I hooked up the Verticutter. Thinking that I would just run it over the lawn real quick, well that didn't happen, I verticutted each strip 5 to 6 times. The first and second pass I had to stop each time to dump out the grass catcher and untangle the runners that wrapped around the cutter. I was amazed how much stuff came up since I ran a dethatcher earlier in the season and removed over 10 42 gallon lawn bags of material. When I took this picture it had pulled up 2 bags of material and my yard is not very big. I had the Swardman Verticutter set to just touch the ground so not digging into the dirt. I am going to have to finish it tomorrow morning and run it perpendicular to the strips and probably remow the lawn again. In Oklahoma it got up to the mid 90's pretty quick this morning and I had to stop. When i got the Swardman last week I filled the gas tank up and I have mowed the front yard 3 times, backyard 2 times the backyard is about 3 times as large as the front, and also did the Verticutting and I have not put any more gas in it. Also when I mow I double cut it up and down and side to side. Thanks for reading.


----------



## NightTrain05

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using the rotary brush for just cleaning up the lawn before you mow? At certain times of year my large tree drops little green berries that around a half inch diameter at most (sometimes smaller) and small sticks. I pick them up by hand or with a leaf blower vacuum but if I could roll over them and maybe pick up a leaf or two with a brush along the way, that would be a huge advatage for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used the rotary brush to pick anything up, but I have used it to knock down/break up worm castings prior to mowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the response. I saw a video of the allett brush cleaning a lawn and wondered if this would work with the swardman. I've got too small of a yard for a Billy Goat but enough occasional debris that a way to clean efficiently would be nice.
Click to expand...

I have not used the brush yet, I may use it after I Verticut to remove all the debris. I will post a picture after that and let you know how well it works.


----------



## vkp413

vkp413 said:


> I ordered one a month back directly @Swardman website after some detailed interaction with Michal. They are running with some manufacturing delay and mine took almost for manufacture. It was recently picked for shipping but now stuck in custom @Czech. Hopefully will have it in a 10 days.
> Michal was very communicative and kept me updated during the delay.


I finally received my Swardman Lawn Mower few days back, opened it couple of days back, set it up, had a small walk with it. It just keep pulling me and looks like it will take some time to learn how to use it efficiently. Sometime, the rear roller keep rotating without moving the mower. I assume that the sign of unleveled lawn.

Any tips from the experts who are already using this great mower. Thanks.


----------



## rrmiller32

If the rear roller is rotating and you're not moving, just push it until it gets traction. It will get moving again. Most likely unlevel lawn. As far as speed goes don't put the throttle to full power. I never run it at full power, maybe 60% tops. When you are in tight spots you can squeeze the handle bar clutch like half way and give the rear roller just a little power instead of 100%. Only on my long straight runs do I just grab the clutch fully.


----------



## NightTrain05

rrmiller32 said:


> If the rear roller is rotating and you're not moving, just push it until it gets traction. It will get moving again. Most likely unlevel lawn. As far as speed goes don't put the throttle to full power. I never run it at full power, maybe 60% tops. When you are in tight spots you can squeeze the handle bar clutch like half way and give the rear roller just a little power instead of 100%. Only on my long straight runs do I just grab the clutch fully.


This is absolutely true. I also found my the throttle cable doesn't even move until you are half way through the range. No movement between start position and half way up. Which I guess isn't bad since you don't really need to crank up the RPMs.


----------



## NightTrain05

Finished vericutting this Sunday morning. Removed 5 42 gallon trash bags of material. After verticutting I had to mow it again, but used my Toro rotary mower because what was pulled up was too long for the Swardman. 
How often should we be using the Verticutter? Every 2 weeks? A month? A season?
I didn't use the Verticutter on the small hill on the edge of the lawn that's why it's so much greener than the rest of the lawn.


----------



## gatormac2112

I would say use the verticutter only when the canopy is getting too dense. Mine is probably needing it now, I just hate the thought of chewing up the lawn when it looks so good


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

gatormac2112 said:


> I would say use the verticutter only when the canopy is getting too dense. Mine is probably needing it now, I just hate the thought of chewing up the lawn when it looks so good


Is verticutting the same as dethatching or is that something else that needs to be done?


----------



## gatormac2112

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say use the verticutter only when the canopy is getting too dense. Mine is probably needing it now, I just hate the thought of chewing up the lawn when it looks so good
> 
> 
> 
> Is verticutting the same as dethatching or is that something else that needs to be done?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

gatormac2112 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say use the verticutter only when the canopy is getting too dense. Mine is probably needing it now, I just hate the thought of chewing up the lawn when it looks so good
> 
> 
> 
> Is verticutting the same as dethatching or is that something else that needs to be done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep
Click to expand...

Thank you for clearing that up. I want a Swardman so bad. The cartridge system is great!


----------



## vkp413

rrmiller32 said:


> If the rear roller is rotating and you're not moving, just push it until it gets traction. It will get moving again. Most likely unlevel lawn. As far as speed goes don't put the throttle to full power. I never run it at full power, maybe 60% tops. When you are in tight spots you can squeeze the handle bar clutch like half way and give the rear roller just a little power instead of 100%. Only on my long straight runs do I just grab the clutch fully.


Thank you for the tip.

Another quick question - When I mowing, the grass are falling more on the right side inside the grass box...... it is not evenly falling inside, leading to grass overflowing out of the right side of grass box.

I initially thought this might be because the blades are not tightened correctly but even after adjusting the blade, it continues to do the same. Any idea why it is. 
The problem I am having with this is: the grass fills up on the right side and start to come out when mowing. 
Any advise on this will be of really great help.


----------



## fusebox7

vkp413 said:


> Another quick question - When I mowing, the grass are falling more on the right side inside the grass box...... it is not evenly falling inside, leading to grass overflowing out of the right side of grass box.
> 
> I initially thought this might be because the blades are not tightened correctly but even after adjusting the blade, it continues to do the same. Any idea why it is.
> The problem I am having with this is: the grass fills up on the right side and start to come out when mowing.
> Any advise on this will be of really great help.


Reel mowers do this due to the "spiral" design of the reel blades. As they are cut, the clippings keep passing through each blade and making their way to the other side (always one direction). It's annoying if you don't have a nice catcher setup (like my Tru Cut mower). I just don't catch the clippings that often now


----------



## rrmiller32

vkp413 said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the rear roller is rotating and you're not moving, just push it until it gets traction. It will get moving again. Most likely unlevel lawn. As far as speed goes don't put the throttle to full power. I never run it at full power, maybe 60% tops. When you are in tight spots you can squeeze the handle bar clutch like half way and give the rear roller just a little power instead of 100%. Only on my long straight runs do I just grab the clutch fully.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tip.
> 
> Another quick question - When I mowing, the grass are falling more on the right side inside the grass box...... it is not evenly falling inside, leading to grass overflowing out of the right side of grass box.
> 
> I initially thought this might be because the blades are not tightened correctly but even after adjusting the blade, it continues to do the same. Any idea why it is.
> The problem I am having with this is: the grass fills up on the right side and start to come out when mowing.
> Any advise on this will be of really great help.
Click to expand...

Ya, mine does the exact same thing. I'll usually get about 3/4 of the catcher full before the right side is just spilling over. You can always lift the right side of the mower a little and those clippings will fall to the left.


----------



## gatormac2112

@vkp413

OMG you are so right! I love my Swardman, but damn if I couldn't go one stripe without having to empty the collector! Mine was overflowing over the right edge and my collector was only about 1/4 full. That's not good. The clippings were falling on the ground leaving streaks of clippings and it was overflowing on the right, falling onto the spinning blades making a less than ideal cut on the right. This caused my yard to have yellow streaks 2 days after mowing due to the frayed grass blades where the right side of the reel cut.













Two things have helped: PGR and wetting the grass before you mow. PGR has made my clippings at day 3 or 4 very small and the wetting the grass shortly before you mow makes the grass stick in the collector a bit better. I went from emptying the collector after every pass (33 times!) while still having overflow, to today emptying the collector maybe 6 times with no overflow.



The grass collector could be designed better to alleviate this, but damn the Swardman is so good with everything else. I wonder if they could design a split reel with one side throwing clippings to the left and the other to the right to balance it out? I don't see why not. It would make sharpening one more difficult i suppose.


----------



## Shindoman

Do you have the standard size grass cathcher? Maybe the large size would be better.
My Caltrimmer throws clippings to one side also


----------



## gatormac2112

Shindoman said:


> Do you have the standard size grass cathcher? Maybe the large size would be better.
> My Caltrimmer throws clippings to one side also


I don't think it would make a difference. See the picture in my post, it's got plenty of room nowhere near full and it's tipping over the edge on the right.


----------



## rrmiller32

gatormac2112 said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the standard size grass cathcher? Maybe the large size would be better.
> My Caltrimmer throws clippings to one side also
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would make a difference. See the picture in my post, it's got plenty of room nowhere near full and it's tipping over the edge on the right.
Click to expand...

Make a pass and move all the clippings to the other with your hand before your second pass. Only takes a couple seconds if you are filling up that fast. I'm usually half way done before mine starts to over flow.


----------



## Shindoman

rrmiller32 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the standard size grass cathcher? Maybe the large size would be better.
> My Caltrimmer throws clippings to one side also
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would make a difference. See the picture in my post, it's got plenty of room nowhere near full and it's tipping over the edge on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a pass and move all the clippings to the other with your hand before your second pass. Only takes a couple seconds if you are filling up that fast. I'm usually half way done before mine starts to over flow.
Click to expand...

That's what i do, toss them to the other side.


----------



## gatormac2112

rrmiller32 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the standard size grass cathcher? Maybe the large size would be better.
> My Caltrimmer throws clippings to one side also
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would make a difference. See the picture in my post, it's got plenty of room nowhere near full and it's tipping over the edge on the right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a pass and move all the clippings to the other with your hand before your second pass. Only takes a couple seconds if you are filling up that fast. I'm usually half way done before mine starts to over flow.
Click to expand...

Will do when needed, like I said, after PGR and especially after grass slightly wetted I'm not having that problem anymore. I can go 6-8 passes without thinking about it. But will definitely do that, maybe I can cut my stops to 3-4 instead of 6-8 :thumbup:


----------



## vkp413

gatormac2112 said:


> rrmiller32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it would make a difference. See the picture in my post, it's got plenty of room nowhere near full and it's tipping over the edge on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a pass and move all the clippings to the other with your hand before your second pass. Only takes a couple seconds if you are filling up that fast. I'm usually half way done before mine starts to over flow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do when needed, like I said, after PGR and especially after grass slightly wetted I'm not having that problem anymore. I can go 6-8 passes without thinking about it. But will definitely do that, maybe I can cut my stops to 3-4 instead of 6-8 :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Had email exchange with Lee (reelroller.com) and I understand that the more we mow shorter and frequent, it will become better. I think I will learn with time & experience.

Cheers to all!!!


----------



## NightTrain05

Its funny you are writing about the grass going to the right. I kept stopping and paper checking my blades. I don't feel so dumb now. The spiral explanation makes perfect sense.


----------



## gatormac2112

Make no mistake about it though, the Swardman is an awesome reel mower! I love mine :thumbup:


----------



## vkp413

Yesterday, while mowing suddenly my mower stopped and since then every time the blade rotates, it is making a weird banging sound. I do NOT see any bend in the blades or bedknife. 
Anyone else having similar issue?


----------



## g-man

Check moving the carefully moving the reel by hand a couple of revolutions. See if it get tough at some point.

Make sure the mower is off when you do this. Keep you digits safe.


----------



## jayhawk

Tru-cut catcher is poor, for the record. Half don't even make it in.


----------



## froggydetail

I am having same issue on the 18 inch with only two bolts to turn to adjust the reel. I can get the two ends to cut paper with minimal touching but middle section won't cut paper and when I cut yard the middle blades of grass aren't cutting. I think it's a flaw in the mower or reel. I'm in contact with swardman and so far I keep getting told the basics in how to adjust it. I think we are assumed dumb until proven capable. If I can adjust to ends to cut paper and I don't have middle screw to adjust for middle, what's left to try? Swardman said they will send me a new reel because maybe my ree is defective.


----------



## froggydetail

has anyone else had the same issues adjusting the 18 inch reel blade? here are the issues i'm having. cannot get it to touch bedknife in middle and my cut with my brand new 18 inch swardman is worse than my ego electric rotary mower with super sharp blade. i'm so frustrated and think the reel is defective. i'm in talks with swardman on getting a new reel and bedknife but i'm still in process of convincing them it's not good. here is a video of my alignment/adjustment issues and also some photos and videos showing how much better my ego rotary cuts vs. the swardman.

video of my adjustment woes: https://www.dropbox.com/s/i435c82iwxu2os2/28-Jul-2018-191909.mov?dl=0
photos and videos of of swardman vs. ego rotary and cut issues: https://photos.app.goo.gl/qN5cjjT9XcrHbms46


----------



## froggydetail

Reelrollers said:


> Sounds like a good reason for a Road trip. I'm headed to you with a new 10 blade reel, replacement cable, and we'll get you right!
> 
> Adjusting the reel shouldn't be this hard, so let's eliminate some of the variables.
> 
> By Monday you'll be cutting paper across every inch of the reel.


looks like this is the same issue i'm experiencing. i'm in talks with lee and mike to get a 10 blade replacement that is not defective. i'm odering the 6 blade as a backup and for use if i get tall grass from time to time.


----------



## vkp413

Do we need to take the blade out of the mower to check the adjustment? 
I bought the mower with single blade.
How to check blade adjustment with it connected. How to tilt it, what the experts here uses, any home built mechanism or trick. 
I struggle to keep it tilted and it is little tough especially when you are working alone, with not much help.


----------



## froggydetail

It's so quick to remove I'm going to just keep removing it when I need to adjust. Tilting has too many risks.


----------



## gatormac2112

I would just tilt it, it's no big deal to tilt. Just don't leave it tilted long as oil will eventually work its way through the air filter. Don't ask how I know that :lol:


----------



## NightTrain05

vkp413 said:


> Do we need to take the blade out of the mower to check the adjustment?
> I bought the mower with single blade.
> How to check blade adjustment with it connected. How to tilt it, what the experts here uses, any home built mechanism or trick.
> I struggle to keep it tilted and it is little tough especially when you are working alone, with not much help.


There is a 3rd bolt you need to loosen when you adjust the reel. If you are looking at the mower from the front it's going to be on the left side close to the bottom. There is a sticker next to it with curved arrows, this loosens the tilt when you adjust the height and perhaps the aids when adjusting the reel.


----------



## NightTrain05

A word of caution. I mowed Saturday with my Swardman and the grass was damp. It cut well and didn't make a huge mushy mess like a rotary mower. But the mower was covered in wet grass clipping, so I got the hose out and rinsed it off. Don't do this. About 2 minutes after doing this my reel started making a screeching sound and a clicking sound. I found that the noise was not coming from the bed knife area, but from the sides. I guess I had rinsed out some grease from the bearings on the sides. So I got my trusted WD40 and soaked it and it went away. Being that I am still learning the quirks of this machine, I am finding that some of the bolts on the sides are coming loose, I actually had 1 come all the way out. Luckily my grass is short and I found it. Also the Springs on the drive cable are super thin I don't have too much confidence in them as my larger spring already looks stretched out. It still works just fine but I don't like how thin and weak it looks when you compare it to everything else on that mower that is metal and heavy duty. It seems flimsy, but like I said it works.


----------



## NightTrain05

The front yard is coming back after the Verticut last week. A lot of rain this morning in OK is helping. The pic with the fence is the backyard. I haven't done anything to it except mowing it.


----------



## NightTrain05

vkp413 said:


> Yesterday, while mowing suddenly my mower stopped and since then every time the blade rotates, it is making a weird banging sound. I do see any bend in the blades or bedknife.
> Anyone else having similar issue?


If you turn the reel by hand does it make a loud groaning clicking sound? Mine did that after I washed it really well with the water hose. I mowed a damp lawn and the clipping was sticking to everything. I sprayed what I assume are bearings on the sides of the reel and the sound went away.


----------



## Ware

NightTrain05 said:


> A word of caution. I mowed Saturday with my Swardman and the grass was damp. It cut well and didn't make a huge mushy mess like a rotary mower. But the mower was covered in wet grass clipping, so I got the hose out and rinsed it off. Don't do this. About 2 minutes after doing this my reel started making a screeching sound and a clicking sound. I found that the noise was not coming from the bed knife area, but from the sides. I guess I had rinsed out some grease from the bearings on the sides.


I regularly rinse all of my reel mowers with a hose, including the Swardman, with no issues. Also worth noting the Swardman uses sealed bearings, so it is highly unlikely that you rinsed any grease out.

Did you dry the mower/belts after rinsing it off?


----------



## NightTrain05

i did spray the reel while it was turning. I did not dry any of it. It started making the noise a few minutes later and after I paper checked my blade I sprayed the side if the reel with WD-40. It went away after that. I had the mower turned off and was slowly turning the reel by hand and it was making the creaky groaning sound it felt like the cartridge was too tight against the reel. After turning it a few times I found the sound coming from the bearing area and sprayed it with the WD40. Perhaps there was something jammed up in there and it worked its way out. I don't know, but its not doing it now.


----------



## gatormac2112

I've sprayed mine without problem, drying it immediately after


----------



## ahartzell

I. MUST. HAVE. SWARDMAN. :lol:


----------



## NightTrain05

gatormac2112 said:


> I've sprayed mine without problem, drying it immediately after


Do you dry it with a leaf blower?


----------



## gatormac2112

NightTrain05 said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've sprayed mine without problem, drying it immediately after
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dry it with a leaf blower?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi guys. Some note to these conversations:
Rinse the machine - I believe we dont recommend this at our manual. Much more better is just use some blower or use some brush. If you rinse the mower, please really dry it out perfectly. And carefull with belts...
Adjustment of the reel - its really better to adjust the reel inside the mower. Maybe its not so comfortable but reel work better then. And please be very careful doing this!!!


----------



## gatormac2112

SwardmanGuy said:


> Hi guys. Some note to these conversations:
> Rinse the machine - I believe we dont recommend this at our manual. Much more better is just use some blower or use some brush. If you rinse the mower, please really dry it out perfectly. And carefull with belts...
> Adjustment of the reel - its really better to adjust the reel inside the mower. Maybe its not so comfortable but reel work better then. And please be very careful doing this!!!


I usually just blow it off, but after mowing a wet lawn it's impossible....gotta get the hose out


----------



## ahartzell




----------



## Daniel

...


----------



## Daniel

froggydetail said:


> has anyone else had the same issues adjusting the 18 inch reel blade? here are the issues i'm having. cannot get it to touch bedknife in middle and my cut with my brand new 18 inch swardman is worse than my ego electric rotary mower with super sharp blade. i'm so frustrated and think the reel is defective. i'm in talks with swardman on getting a new reel and bedknife but i'm still in process of convincing them it's not good. here is a video of my alignment/adjustment issues and also some photos and videos showing how much better my ego rotary cuts vs. the swardman.
> 
> video of my adjustment woes: https://www.dropbox.com/s/i435c82iwxu2os2/28-Jul-2018-191909.mov?dl=0
> photos and videos of of swardman vs. ego rotary and cut issues: https://photos.app.goo.gl/qN5cjjT9XcrHbms46


Hi,
I saw your video showing the adjusting the Swardman reel and the mowing video....and I have few comments:

It´ s necessary to adjust the reel in the mower. Tha adjustment could change after fitting the reel in the mower.
Testing with the paper is fine, but you should you appropriate thickness. If you use standard 80g paper, use 2 slices....but in general, the test made with a paper is not 100% conclusive. The smooth touch between the reel and bed knife is because of security. It helps to stop the reel after disengaging the clutch. By Electra, battery version, reel stop immediately and no touch is needed and the reel cuts perfectly.

By higher revolution, the sharp edge of the reel cuts the grass leave easily when the hit/ lean on the bed knife.

The difference between rotary and reel mower could be explained also very easily. You mow at 1,5-2 inches, I guess? Blades are quite tall for the reel. Rotary sucks the blades and "cut" them. Reel mower doesn´t have a "sucking" effect. Blades are also pushed down by a front roller and when the lawn is not enough thick to keep blades standing, those problems might occur.

Did you try the roller for tall grass? they replaced the front roller and enable to cut higher grass https://www.swardman.com/us/e-shop/extras/wheels-for-tall-grass/


----------



## froggydetail

The reel was confirmed to be defective by Lee at reel rollers. A new one is on the way.


----------



## froggydetail

I also was cutting 3/4 inch with both mowers to do the comparison. Cutting low with one and high with the other would not have been true test. I appreciate your time spent helping provide input though. I love this forum. Thanks again.


----------



## NightTrain05

froggydetail said:


> The reel was confirmed to be defective by Lee at reel rollers. A new one is on the way.


Was the reel part defective or did the bed knife have a bend in it in the middle? I am curious. I am glad they are making it right for you. It shows you that they are a good company. Most new products are going to have a few things to work out especially when they start mass producing them. Lee and Michal have been great answering my questions. I think you making a video of your issue is also helpful for all of us "SWARDMEN".


----------



## froggydetail

From what I understand from Lee is it was the reel. It had to be grinded a bunch to be corrected.


----------



## dtillman5

@gatormac2112 what did you do to get the throttle speed under control? I have adjusted the throttle cable per instructions from Lee and Michael. But for me mine is either sprint or off, I can find a spot with the handle where it just barely rolls but even the slightest bit more and it wants to yank me out of my shoes :lol: it's tough to keep the left speed handle in the exact spot to mow at a modest walking pace, hit a bump and it wants to bolt. Everything else works like a champ!


----------



## froggydetail

Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...


----------



## Kicker

froggydetail said:


> Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...
> 
> https://s33.postimg.cc/izr2waa33/IMG_5780.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/ahhmryqpn/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/bwj7gorsv/IMG_5801.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/izr2wb4y3/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/jcih2hn7z/IMG_5805.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/5vlijlxgr/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/9f7g9f06n/IMG_5807.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/7nehei93v/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/mw4esa2sf/IMG_5809.jpg[/URL]
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/dbks5qszf/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/kesnlcyf3/IMG_5667.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/wgo1fin2z/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/vr5935mjj/IMG_5671.jpg[/URL]
> [/quote]
> 
> DAMN!!!!!
> [USER=2621]@froggydetail[/USER]
> is that the builder sod (assuming common bermuda) or did you request a superior cultivar when you had it built.


----------



## Shindoman

Froggy,
Lawn looks stunning!


----------



## g-man

I have to say that for a second I thought you were posting a picture of @Ware backyard. Upon closer inspection the rocks in the mulch hinted that this was a different yard. Impressive, even if it is Bermuda.


----------



## Fishnugget

Wow, impressive landscaping. I really like the way you utilized the river rock with the plants. Flowers look great too!


----------



## gatormac2112

dtillman5 said:


> what did you do to get the throttle speed under control? I have adjusted the throttle cable per instructions from Lee and Michael. But for me mine is either sprint or off, I can find a spot with the handle where it just barely rolls but even the slightest bit more and it wants to yank me out of my shoes :lol: it's tough to keep the left speed handle in the exact spot to mow at a modest walking pace, hit a bump and it wants to bolt. Everything else works like a champ!


I hate to give you this answer because it's not a good one, but the mower I have now is a replacement. The first one I had jerked me out of my shoes regardless of throttle setting, this new one is just right. I set it to a touch over half throttle and the pacing is perfect. Sorry I don't have a fix for you.


----------



## NightTrain05

froggydetail said:


> Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...


How high or low are you mowing that grass??


----------



## froggydetail

NightTrain05 said:


> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high or low are you mowing that grass??
Click to expand...

I am mowing daily at .75 inch, front is crappy mixed common Bermuda. Backyard is TiffTuff which was put in 3 months ago. It's the most amazing turf ever. Just have to figure out when I'm willing to rip out the front yard to replace with tiff tuff.


----------



## froggydetail

Fishnugget said:


> Wow, impressive landscaping. I really like the way you utilized the river rock with the plants. Flowers look great too!


Thank you very much!


----------



## froggydetail

Kicker said:


> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...
> 
> https://s33.postimg.cc/izr2waa33/IMG_5780.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/ahhmryqpn/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/bwj7gorsv/IMG_5801.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/izr2wb4y3/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/jcih2hn7z/IMG_5805.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/5vlijlxgr/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/9f7g9f06n/IMG_5807.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/7nehei93v/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/mw4esa2sf/IMG_5809.jpg[/URL]
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/dbks5qszf/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/kesnlcyf3/IMG_5667.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [URL=https://postimg.cc/image/wgo1fin2z/][img]https://s33.postimg.cc/vr5935mjj/IMG_5671.jpg[/URL]
> [/quote]
> 
> DAMN!!!!!
> @froggydetail
> is that the builder sod (assuming common bermuda) or did you request a superior cultivar when you had it built.
> [/quote]
> Thanks! Front is crappy common backyard is 3 month old tiff tuff Bermuda
Click to expand...


----------



## gatormac2112

@froggydetail

Well that looks pretty good for "crappy common Bermuda" :lol:


----------



## Kicker

froggydetail said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the new replacement reel earlier this week since first one was defective. What a difference a perfectly true reel makes! It's perfect! Here are some pics of my lawn after using a blade that cuts all the way across...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN!!!!!
> @froggydetail
> is that the builder sod (assuming common bermuda) or did you request a superior cultivar when you had it built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Front is crappy common backyard is 3 month old tiff tuff Bermuda
Click to expand...

I plan on sodding some tiftuf next year in my front leaving common in the back until an undetermined time. Let me know where you source your tiftuf from.

And you're mowing daily? How long does it take you with the swardman 45 for 5k?

Sounds like it's time for some PGR.


----------



## dtillman5

@gatormac2112 I hope I can get mine figured out, I felt like I had it adjusted but it is basically jerking me out of my shoes at any throttle setting too. Cut is great but I really don't want to feel like I'm being pulled really fast across the lawn.


----------



## froggydetail

My new reel worked great for a few days and I've never seen such a perfect cut. Now today after verticutting and inserting my 18 inch 10 blade I cannot get a paper cut with all ten blades. Once again the middle section isn't flush. I'd love it if I can find someone in this forum that would do a FaceTime call with me to watch me adjust it and get it flush and cutting all 10 blades with paper without it banging into bedknife. I've watched the videos and been super patient and done the most minor turns after getting left side making minimal contact then slowing bringing down the right. Just not working for me. If you have an iPhone and don't mind FaceTiming with me please send me a text to 817-718-5907. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Shindoman

Froggy,
So this is your new replacement reel that you used and it was great. You removed it to verticut and when re-installed it was bad again? Very frustrating, wish I could help you. I thought someone posted that Michal was going to be in DFW soon?


----------



## froggydetail

I heard the same thing from Lee. I'm going to request the 21 inch version as replacement because I'm close to being convinced the 18inch has a fundamental flaw with only two bolts to adjust the blades at least for the 10 blade. Does anyone else have the 18 inch version and can keep it adjusted and cutting paper with all 10 blades after a few weeks of use? I'd love to talk to another 18 inch reel 10 blade owner. I've ordered a 6 blade so I'll soon see if it might be issue with 10 blade on the 18 inch. I've tried so many different ways to slowly adjust and get it flush and even and just can't get it back to factory quality like first few days.


----------



## vkp413

So I started having issues with blade of my new Swardman 45 Edwin 2.0. 
I have used my Swardman mower 4 times since I received it. During my last use, I noticed a peculiar sound coming from the blade.
I took the mower off the lawn and later tried to check the blade and I noticed the following:
1. The paper do not cut until I made the blade too tighten that it it is hard to rotate with fingers

2. If I loosen the screws and try to tight, there is a point where all blade except 1 rotates freely.

3. If I tight it from there to the point where all blades is touching bed knives, the paper do not get cut by all blades but 1 having issue in #2. When #2 touches the bed knives the paper get cut.

4. From this point, if I tightens the screws more, the blade do not rotate freely and do not cut the paper.

I sent an email to Lee & Michal and Michal responded that it might be a grinding issue and he is trying to have the blade shipped for grinding.

I am not sure this is 100% grinding issue. 
I have used my mower 4 times only and out of which it did the cut fine on first 3 occasions. Now suddenly the blades are not working well. If I tight little, only 1 to2 blades do the cut and remaining 4 do not cut. If I tighten the screws, it is making noise and still not cut well.

With multiple issues reported by different owners regarding blade, I am really worried now. Hope I didn't made a bad choice. Spending 2+k on a mower with only 50% approval from wifey was already a big risk for survival and if it fails, I may have to find a new home


----------



## froggydetail

vkp413 said:


> So I started having issues with blade of my new Swardman 45 Edwin 2.0.
> I have used my Swardman mower 4 times since I received it. During my last use, I noticed a peculiar sound coming from the blade.
> I took the mower off the lawn and later tried to check the blade and I noticed the following:
> 1. The paper do not cut until I made the blade too tighten that it it is hard to rotate with fingers
> 
> 2. If I loosen the screws and try to tight, there is a point where all blade except 1 rotates freely.
> 
> 3. If I tight it from there to the point where all blades is touching bed knives, the paper do not get cut by all blades but 1 having issue in #2. When #2 touches the bed knives the paper get cut.
> 
> 4. From this point, if I tightens the screws more, the blade do not rotate freely and do not cut the paper.
> 
> I sent an email to Lee & Michal and Michal responded that it might be a grinding issue and he is trying to have the blade shipped for grinding.
> 
> I am not sure this is 100% grinding issue.
> I have used my mower 4 times only and out of which it did the cut fine on first 3 occasions. Now suddenly the blades are not working well. If I tight little, only 1 to2 blades do the cut and remaining 4 do not cut. If I tighten the screws, it is making noise and still not cut well.
> 
> With multiple issues reported by different owners regarding blade, I am really worried now. Hope I didn't made a bad choice. Spending 2+k on a mower with only 50% approval from wifey was already a big risk for survival and if it fails, I may have to find a new home


Can you call me? 817-718-5907 I'd like to talk with someone else like you with exact same issues I'm having with mine as well. I think it's an engineering flaw with the 45 but I can't confirm until they give me a 55 to try out. I'm close to requesting a refund or replacement if they can't prove to me that I'm incorrect. Lee has been great but I think he's probably tired of trying to defend Swardman with this issue so he forwarded me on to Michael to handle who is in Texas coincidentally and I hope he will come to my house to see what I'm dealing with. I'll keep everyone posted but hope others with the 45 will call me so we can combine all our cases together.


----------



## froggydetail

I just heard from Michael right after my last post. He's already working to resolve my issue. I look forward to sharing my resolution with everyone as soon as I'm done working directly with Michael. I don't want to make resolution more complicated by creating drama so I'll lower my highlighter for a bit until he has a chance to convert me back to a Swardman fan ;-) to be honest I cannot complain at all with the levels of service by all involved so far. Everyone is busting their tail to make this product a success and I'm glad to be a part in a positive way.


----------



## NightTrain05

Daniel said:


> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone else had the same issues adjusting the 18 inch reel blade? here are the issues i'm having. cannot get it to touch bedknife in middle and my cut with my brand new 18 inch swardman is worse than my ego electric rotary mower with super sharp blade. i'm so frustrated and think the reel is defective. i'm in talks with swardman on getting a new reel and bedknife but i'm still in process of convincing them it's not good. here is a video of my alignment/adjustment issues and also some photos and videos showing how much better my ego rotary cuts vs. the swardman.
> 
> video of my adjustment woes: https://www.dropbox.com/s/i435c82iwxu2os2/28-Jul-2018-191909.mov?dl=0
> photos and videos of of swardman vs. ego rotary and cut issues: https://photos.app.goo.gl/qN5cjjT9XcrHbms46
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I saw your video showing the adjusting the Swardman reel and the mowing video....and I have few comments:
> 
> It´ s necessary to adjust the reel in the mower. Tha adjustment could change after fitting the reel in the mower.
> Testing with the paper is fine, but you should you appropriate thickness. If you use standard 80g paper, use 2 slices....but in general, the test made with a paper is not 100% conclusive. The smooth touch between the reel and bed knife is because of security. It helps to stop the reel after disengaging the clutch. By Electra, battery version, reel stop immediately and no touch is needed and the reel cuts perfectly.
> 
> By higher revolution, the sharp edge of the reel cuts the grass leave easily when the hit/ lean on the bed knife.
> 
> The difference between rotary and reel mower could be explained also very easily. You mow at 1,5-2 inches, I guess? Blades are quite tall for the reel. Rotary sucks the blades and "cut" them. Reel mower doesn´t have a "sucking" effect. Blades are also pushed down by a front roller and when the lawn is not enough thick to keep blades standing, those problems might occur.
> 
> Did you try the roller for tall grass? they replaced the front roller and enable to cut higher grass https://www.swardman.com/us/e-shop/extras/wheels-for-tall-grass/
Click to expand...

Would you happen to know the thickness of the paper we should be using??


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Hi guys. Let me join this conversation. Its right, we have outside some reels that have issues now. I believe it was some bad batch. But we are working on it. That everybody will have just right and fully functional reel. Some reels needs relief grind some needs replacement. We are working on it that this will never happen again. We really appreciate all of you who already bought our product (or who thinks about it  ) and we will not let you down. We want only satisfied customers! Btw. its true, Im now in US. Right now Florida. But later I will be in Texas. Mostly Houston-San Antonio-Dallas. Already planning some demonstrations. I have Electra and Edwin mower with me. If you would be interested to join some of demos, write me on [email protected] . Michal D.


----------



## BrewNight

@froggydetail, you think it would be possible to stop by and take a look at your mower? Thinking hard about pulling the trigger on a Swardman and would like to see one in person and talk to you about your experience so far. I live in Saginaw and work near Roanoke.
Kevin



froggydetail said:


> My new reel worked great for a few days and I've never seen such a perfect cut. Now today after verticutting and inserting my 18 inch 10 blade I cannot get a paper cut with all ten blades. Once again the middle section isn't flush. I'd love it if I can find someone in this forum that would do a FaceTime call with me to watch me adjust it and get it flush and cutting all 10 blades with paper without it banging into bedknife. I've watched the videos and been super patient and done the most minor turns after getting left side making minimal contact then slowing bringing down the right. Just not working for me. If you have an iPhone and don't mind FaceTiming with me please send me a text to 817-718-5907. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## froggydetail

@BrewNight you bet just give me a call 817-718-5907


----------



## BrewNight

Thanks @froggydetail for allowing me to stop by and see your Swardman! You have the best looking yard I have ever seen. Stunning and something I can only aspire to!
This is the first time I've seen a Swardman mower. I thought the quality of materials used and fit and finish were on point. Some people have partially described it as being delicate, My thoughts were that it was well-engineered more than it was delicate. After talking with @froggydetail, I think I will go with the larger model with all the cartridges. I look forward to ordering mine this Winter just in time for the Spring greenup.


----------



## NightTrain05

1 month with my Blue Swardman, 5 blade, I am enjoying seeing the lawn improve and turn into carpet. It's not there yet, but it's on it's way.


----------



## Htown Gnomes

That gives me a chubby! Your yard looks fantastic. I ordered mine a couple days ago. Does it really take 3 weeks to get it?


----------



## NightTrain05

It does take some time to get one. I think they are selling them as fast as they can make them. I have never used a reel mower before so there was a learning curve. So far I am enjoying it.


----------



## vkp413

NightTrain05 said:


> 1 month with my Blue Swardman, 5 blade, I am enjoying seeing the lawn improve and turn into carpet. It's not there yet, but it's on it's way.


What is your HOC @NightTrain05


----------



## NightTrain05

vkp413 said:


> NightTrain05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month with my Blue Swardman, 5 blade, I am enjoying seeing the lawn improve and turn into carpet. It's not there yet, but it's on it's way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your HOC @NightTrain05
Click to expand...

I am at 1 inch HOC


----------



## NightTrain05

Backyard is really showing the stripes. Front yard is smooth as butter.


----------



## vkp413

@NightTrain05 - Do you mow every day or every other day?


----------



## NightTrain05

vkp413 said:


> @NightTrain05 - Do you mow every day or every other day?


I mow the front 2 times a weeks. I also catch all clippings in the front yard. The backyard I usually mow it on Saturday and I don't catch the clippings in the back I just mow it. This week we got a ton of rain so it threw off my mowing schedule a little.


----------



## froggydetail

Got my backyard striping too!!! Lot of fun huh @NightTrain05


----------



## vkp413

@NightTrain05 ... really nice.... I can see your faith on swardman is being fulfilled nicely.

Hopefully, my issue will be fixed with grinding . It was sent to Lee and hoping to get it back by next week.

I have not mowed my lawn for 2 weeks and I do not have any other mower, how can I mow the high Bermuda when I get it back, do I need to remove the roller to cut


----------



## froggydetail

@vkp413 I ordered a six blade as a backup and that reel is perfect so far. Waiting on 10 blade grind by Lee so hoping my 10 blade woes are gone after the grind repair. I'll share my findings after receiving and a few a few cuts.

You should have a backup mower in my opinion. I kept my rotary. Good to have when you run into situations like you describe. Borrow a friends or neighbors to cut down or rent one for a day.


----------



## vkp413

Thanks @froggydetail

I think that is path forward, have a back up blade or mower


----------



## NightTrain05

vkp413 said:


> @NightTrain05 ... really nice.... I can see your faith on swardman is being fulfilled nicely.
> Hopefully, my issue will be fixed with grinding . It was sent to Lee and hoping to get it back by next week.
> 
> I have not mowed my lawn for 2 weeks and I do not have any other mower, how can I mow the high Bermuda when I get it back, do I need to remove the roller to cut


That's a good question. I know they have wheels you can order for mowing high grass, it replaces the front roller. But that would mean you would have to order them and you would probably have your 10 blade back by then. Just pay a neighbor kid to mow it...lol. Actually my backyard grass was pretty tall this morning with all the rain, I got out my old Toro and knocked it down and then ran the Swardman over it. I hope you get your blade back soon. I am using a 5 blade and it seems to be working good at 1 inch, I may upgrade later but i am pretty happy with the results I am getting. Although I guess it could always be better or lower.


----------



## vkp413

Mine is a year old lawn. It is not as thick as needed. And when I tried cutting low, they turned yellow when I cut at hoc 1


----------



## NightTrain05

Keep watering and feeding it. It will pop.


----------



## tblood

My swardman will be here today. I may do an unboxing and review.


----------



## NightTrain05

tblood said:


> My swardman will be here today. I may do an unboxing and review.


Christmas in August. Enjoy your new Swardman. The mower is super easy to set up right out of the box.


----------



## tblood

I'm looking forward to using it. I got a call at lunch to go home and sign for it;


----------



## NightTrain05

tblood said:


> I'm looking forward to using it. I got a call at lunch to go home and sign for it;


Very Nice.


----------



## tblood

I got the verticutter, scarifier, grooved front roller, casters, rear roller cleaner, leather grips, front brush, and of course, red color.


----------



## NightTrain05

tblood said:


> I got the verticutter, scarifier, grooved front roller, casters, rear roller cleaner, leather grips, front brush, and of course, red color.


That's a lot of new toys.


----------



## tblood

I can only talk my wife into a big purchase once every few years. I figured that I would go big, since she just talked me into buying the new house.


----------



## dwells97

tblood said:


> I got the verticutter, scarifier, grooved front roller, casters, rear roller cleaner, leather grips, front brush, and of course, red color.


I see you're in Greenville. I live in Wilmington. Maybe I could come up sometime and see your Swardman in person. I'm on the list for the Electra but might go gas powered as I will get it a lot quicker I'm thinking.


----------



## tblood

Yeah. You can come check it out. I actually have a Wilmington grill that I need to send in for cleaning. You could take it back with you.


----------



## tblood

dwells97 said:


> I see you're in Greenville. I live in Wilmington. Maybe I could come up sometime and see your Swardman in person. I'm on the list for the Electra but might go gas powered as I will get it a lot quicker I'm thinking.


Where are you ordering from? I got mine from Lee at ReelRollers. Super nice guy and works with you to get it as fast as possible. He was thinking that he was going to actually have one or two of the gas mowers in stock this week. You may not get to pick the exact color that you want, but it will be a lot quicker. He sent mine out last Friday, and it got here today by lunch time.


----------



## Htown Gnomes

You definitely got to do a video. I ordered mine on the 17th and it's not shipping out till September 3. Kind of bummed but It willbe worth the wait.


----------



## tblood

Htown Gnomes said:


> You definitely got to do a video. I ordered mine on the 17th and it's not shipping out till September 3. Kind of bummed but It willbe worth the wait.


I need to figure out how to drive it before I do any videos. I don't want video of me wrecking it floating around.


----------



## Shindoman

Congrats
Looks great!


----------



## dwells97

tblood said:


> dwells97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're in Greenville. I live in Wilmington. Maybe I could come up sometime and see your Swardman in person. I'm on the list for the Electra but might go gas powered as I will get it a lot quicker I'm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you ordering from? I got mine from Lee at ReelRollers. Super nice guy and works with you to get it as fast as possible. He was thinking that he was going to actually have one or two of the gas mowers in stock this week. You may not get to pick the exact color that you want, but it will be a lot quicker. He sent mine out last Friday, and it got here today by lunch time.
Click to expand...

I have been dealing with Lee at ReelRollers. I'll have to check to see if he has any unallocated mowers in stock. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## tblood

I didn't get any video but I'll give you a write up when I get to a full sized keyboard. I will say that first impressions are good.


----------



## tblood

OK. Here are my thoughts. Keep in mind that I have never used any other brand of powered reel mower or a greens mower.

The mower came palletized and boxed. There was no damage upon opening the box. The entire bottom of the box had been sprayed with expanding foam (inside plastic bags) and securely held the mower in place during shipping. There were a few more small bags of the foam strategically placed in order to prevent the mower from moving around inside the box. I was impressed with the care that was taken in the shipping process.

I cut the box and assembled the handle. It was super easy. I had watched some of the videos on Lee's site while I was waiting for the mower, and everything about the setup and operation is covered there. The videos are good. It came with oil and the suction device you see in the videos. That was bonus. It actually comes with two bottles of oil. One for the 8 hour break in period, then one for after the initial 8 hours is up. That was a nice touch.

I wasn't exactly sure what my HOC was, since I was using a manual Scott's reel previously. I set the hoc a 1" an ran over a section of yard. No clippings. I dropped it incrementally a couple of times until I could see a small amount of clippings begin to fly. I think it was two setting below the 1" mark. Let me tell you that if you are not used to cutting that low, it is hard to tell what you have cut, and what you haven't ( I had just previously mowed the day before). I cut a pattern perpendicular to the house, then cut again diagonally. I really couldn't tell if I was missing spots or going over the same spot several times. It didn't matter though, I was having fun. When I finished, I stood in the street and looked at the grass, and it just looked different. I didn't get any stripes, but the grass isn't quite up to that level right now.

Now that I think about it, I wonder the difference in the number of blades and the fact that a constant reel speed is maintained that the engine provides is the difference. I was more than pleased with the Scott's mower results, but this is next level stuff.

My daughters were babysitting, and the kid's mom pulled up right after I finished, and she said, "Your grass looks like a golf course." There are a lot of couples and kids that walk around the neighborhood in the evenings. They always look at me like I have lost my mind, but last night, a couple stopped and asked if the could touch the grass. My lawn is nowhere near any of the lawns on here. It has a lot of crabgrass, but it is already looking better.

The throttle is really the only thing that takes some getting used to. I found that if you just control the mower and not let it control you, it is really easy to use. I had it at full throttle with no issues in less that 5 minutes. The verticutter blade is the real deal. That this moves material. The grass catcher is really easy to put on and take off, and you can still see the front roller with it on, so you can tell when to stop when mowing near the driveway or a sidewalk.

As everyone has mentioned, it is super quiet. My edger is louder. Cleanup is pretty easy. Just make sure that you take the left side cover off, as stuff get in there. If you really want to clean thoroughly, removing the cartridge is a breeze and you can get to every corner with the cartridge out.

Overall, I am pleased and I have no complaints except that this mower showed me how much work my yard really needs.


----------



## Htown Gnomes

Yard looks great. I too am using the Scott's real mower. I can't wait to get mine! How much leveling have you done to your yard?


----------



## tblood

Htown Gnomes said:


> Yard looks great. I too am using the Scott's real mower. I can't wait to get mine! How much leveling have you done to your yard?


I have done absolutely 0 leveling. In fact, the scalping you see is not from the cut yesterday, but a full hoc adjustment I made last week. I will start leveling next spring. Right now I am just maintaining what I have, as I have just moved into this house 2 months ago. I just got the front yard under control (except for the crabgrass). Mowing low has really made weed control easier, because I can see the weeds when they are still small.


----------



## gopher

Just got my 55cm today. Easy to set up. Before it arrived, I was quite nervous about the build quality, especially after REALLY looking into the Allett line. Its a dream to mow. I have quite a slope in my backyard and it handled it quite well going perpendicular to the slope. Its a light mower (comparatively speaking) so it maneuvers well also. In the few hours I have had it, I have already cut my lawn 3 times today. That can't be healthy...


----------



## gopher

By the way (off topic), if anybody knows what is going on with my newly transplanted evergreen on the left, please let me know. (Just bought both of the end ones 3 weeks ago)


----------



## ronjon84790

Yard looks great gopher! I've been on the fence on buying a Swardman. My front yard is sloped and wasn't sure if the Swardman could handle it. Looks like you were fine with your backyard, so that's a plus.

On your evergreen, it could be Insects? Or over spray from herbicide or fertilizer. Or animal urine.


----------



## Reelrollers

gopher said:


> Just got my 55cm today. Easy to set up. Before it arrived, I was quite nervous about the build quality, especially after REALLY looking into the Allett line. Its a dream to mow. I have quite a slope in my backyard and it handled it quite well going perpendicular to the slope. Its a light mower (comparatively speaking) so it maneuvers well also. In the few hours I have had it, I have already cut my lawn 3 times today. That can't be healthy...


Looks great, what HOC?


----------



## gopher

Here is a pic of my slope. If you click on the compass app on an iPhone and swipe left, there is a level. I placed the phone on the ground and it reads 20 degrees. HOC is around 1" for the front, 1.5" for the slope (I'm dealing with Voles and don't want to scalp their artwork).



As for the dying evergreen -- no herbicide used, no bugs...odd...


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks for the pic! My slope might be slight more, but smaller in SF. My backyard is level so I might just cave and buy one.

Odd indeed on the evergreen. Sorry man.


----------



## Shindoman

gopher said:


> Here is a pic of my slope. If you click on the compass app on an iPhone and swipe left, there is a level. I placed the phone on the ground and it reads 20 degrees. HOC is around 1" for the front, 1.5" for the slope (I'm dealing with Voles and don't want to scalp their artwork).
> 
> 
> 
> As for the dying evergreen -- no herbicide used, no bugs...odd...


Lakefront? Beautiful.


----------



## gopher

@Shindoman thanks. Yup--nothing like lake livin'. But of course, your waterfront view is quite stunning as well!

@ronjon84790 - yeah, the slope issue really had me nervous, but so far not a problem at all. I do know that Allett has more traction on their drums. I think @wardconnor teased a little preview of a possible Allett lineup review?


----------



## 985arrowhead

So, Michal from Swardnman was traveling from FL to TX and was literally passing within 2 miles of my house off the I-12. He was great about setting up a demonstration for me and spent about an hour with me today.

Sorry I didn't take any pictures but I was to busy trying to get my hands on this thing!

55 red Swardman "Electra" with a 10 blade reel&#128512;.

Started out with a brief demonstration of the controls. The Li ion battery had plenty of power as I made several passes over the front lawn. Playing with the throttle and the fucntions of the reel.

Next we did a reel change to the scarifier. The magnetic cover is genius and so way to remove. Depress a tensioner and remove the belt, 2 screws and the reel is out. Scarifier, 2 screws and the belt! Literally less than 5 minutes and you are ready to go. To catch clippings or not? A much debated question but putting the scarifier on, the grass catcher is a must. I aerate every spring but never ""dethatch" but this thing pulled up so much trash from yard and the grass catcher was easy to take off and on. Lightweight and easy to empty.

Michal says there is a carbon fiber one! What?

Anyway, battery powered through a pass of about 20 feet and the motors never strained a bit!

Amazing.

I could go in but all in all an amazing mower!

Now I have to convince the wife that I need a new one since I just got a JD 180C this year and the Mclane is only 3 years old! With the rotary in the garage a 4 mower will be tough to park&#128514;


----------



## Shindoman

985arrowhead 
What are your thoughts about the feel and balance of the Electra? How heavy does it feel compared to your JD and McLanes? I never really saw any specs regarding it's weight. Does it run flat or does it bounce? So many questions.


----------



## 985arrowhead

Shindoman said:


> 985arrowhead
> What are your thoughts about the feel and balance of the Electra? How heavy does it feel compared to your JD and McLanes? I never really saw any specs regarding it's weight. Does it run flat or does it bounce? So many questions.


The Swardman felt very comfortable.

I liked the controls, left hand was for ground speed/throttle and the right hand control was for the cartridge.

The "reel" can be throttled to correspond to the ground speed (slow walk, slow spin) but there is also a setting for the scarifier/verticutter that gives you 100% for the work being performed.

--- Jd you have to engage the reel from the transmission on the side of the mower. I would like to be able to engage the reel from the "operators position". You engage the forward drive from the operators position. Mclane has a lever you throw to engage the reel and forward drive at the operators station

Anything feels lighter than the JD! 200+ pounds with the grass catcher.... I feel sorry for the guys with a 220 or 260.

I did not ask Michal for the weight but he unloaded the 55 Electra by himself from the mini van he was driving.

He did ask me to help him re load it though. Definitely lighter than the Deere maybe close to the Mclane.

It runs very flat and smooth. Even without the grass catcher. My JD needs the grass catcher to act as a balance and if I do t have it on and don't feather the throttle just right it wants to raise up on me. But, it easily tilts back for service. Everything about the reel and bedknife of the JD is 100% better than the Mclane.

The Mclane feels balanced but is hard to tilt back to check reel to bed knife and ALWAYs need to be adjusted.

HOC adjustment is easier with the Mclane and Sward than the Jd.

I tried to answer all your questions and then add a little more.

For me....Mclane parts are 🤬 outrageously priced! A new reel and bedknife was gonna cost me $800. You can find the greens mowers for about that or a little more but the parts are readily available and cheap/er. The $800 was more than I paid for the Mclane.

Do you want to pay 3 times more for the Sward? Electra is gonna get a $600 premium over the petrol so you are looking at $3000 basically for a base config and then throw in some cartridges, leather grips and a beer holder?

Anyway,


----------



## Shindoman

985arrowhead, thanks a bunch for the insite. It sounds like a well made machine. Pretty sure I'm gonna buy one. I don't mind paying the price, Just wish they weren't so new as it's really a crapshoot to see how they hold up in the long-term. It has so many features that are what I'm looking for. I would go for a greeensmower but I want easy height adjustment and my Caltrimmer is already too heavy as I have a small patch to mow that requires me using a homemade ramp to get up some stone steps. 
Thanks again!


----------



## 985arrowhead

Shindoman said:


> 985arrowhead, thanks a bunch for the insite. It sounds like a well made machine. Pretty sure I'm gonna buy one. I don't mind paying the price, Just wish they weren't so new as it's really a crapshoot to see how they hold up in the long-term. It has so many features that are what I'm looking for. I would go for a greeensmower but I want easy height adjustment and my Caltrimmer is already too heavy as I have a small patch to mow that requires me using a homemade ramp to get up some stone steps.
> Thanks again!


Yep, I'll end up with one too!


----------



## dwells97

@Reelrollers Can you show a picture of where you plug in the mower for charging? Would be interested in seeing the charging port


----------



## 985arrowhead

dwells97 said:


> @Reelrollers Can you show a picture of where you plug in the mower for charging? Would be interested in seeing the charging port


It was like a laptop plug. Sorry I didn't ake any pictures.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

985arrowhead said:


> So, Michal from Swardnman was traveling from FL to TX and was literally passing within 2 miles of my house off the I-12. He was great about setting up a demonstration for me and spent about an hour with me today.
> 
> Sorry I didn't take any pictures but I was to busy trying to get my hands on this thing!
> 
> 55 red Swardman "Electra" with a 10 blade reel😀.
> 
> Started out with a brief demonstration of the controls. The Li ion battery had plenty of power as I made several passes over the front lawn. Playing with the throttle and the fucntions of the reel.
> 
> Next we did a reel change to the scarifier. The magnetic cover is genius and so way to remove. Depress a tensioner and remove the belt, 2 screws and the reel is out. Scarifier, 2 screws and the belt! Literally less than 5 minutes and you are ready to go. To catch clippings or not? A much debated question but putting the scarifier on, the grass catcher is a must. I aerate every spring but never ""dethatch" but this thing pulled up so much trash from yard and the grass catcher was easy to take off and on. Lightweight and easy to empty.
> 
> Michal says there is a carbon fiber one! What?
> 
> Anyway, battery powered through a pass of about 20 feet and the motors never strained a bit!
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> I could go in but all in all an amazing mower!
> 
> Now I have to convince the wife that I need a new one since I just got a JD 180C this year and the Mclane is only 3 years old! With the rotary in the garage a 4 mower will be tough to park😂


Hi, it was pleasure to meet you. Thank you for your time. I will just add that weight of Electra 55 is about 130lbs (its quite sweat get it out of the car. Or back in  )


----------



## bauc54

Michal @SwardmanGuy also came by my house out in west Texas. He had to drive 6 hours to the middle of nowhere. Great customer service. While he was here, he was able to fix a minor problem I was having with the mower and suggest a few fixes for me. If you're still on the fence about this mower, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ware

bauc54 said:


> Michal SwardmanGuy also came by my house out in west Texas. He had to drive 6 hours to the middle of nowhere. Great customer service. While he was here, he was able to fix a minor problem I was having with the mower and suggest a few fixes for me. If you're still on the fence about this mower, I highly recommend it.


That's awesome - but I bet seeing that awesome lawn was worth the drive. :nod:


----------



## BrewNight

Got my 22" Swardman yesterday! I ran home to meet the freight truck, made sure there wasn't any damage and the snapped a few pics. Had to go back to work (that killed me) and later got home as quick as I could to finish setting the mower up. I had watched the setup videos 3 or 4 times, so I was pretty familiar with getting it going. I ended up mowing the front and sides 3 times and finished right at dark. Too late for pictures, but I can say that it was the best cut I've ever had. I'll get more pics up when it stops raining next week some time'


----------



## NightTrain05

You are going to love it.


----------



## Reelrollers

BrewNight said:


> Got my 22" Swardman yesterday! I ran home to meet the freight truck, made sure there wasn't any damage and the snapped a few pics. Had to go back to work (that killed me) and later got home as quick as I could to finish setting the mower up. I had watched the setup videos 3 or 4 times, so I was pretty familiar with getting it going. I ended up mowing the front and sides 3 times and finished right at dark. Too late for pictures, but I can say that it was the best cut I've ever had. I'll get more pics up when it stops raining next week some time'


Glad the mower got there so quickly and our freight partner was easy to coordinate the delivery.


----------



## dmouw

Is anyone swapping out Toro or DEERE or Jakes for a Swarsman or just Trimmers and Trucuts?


----------



## BrewNight

I have a Jacobsen 422 that I replaced with a 22" Swardman. The Jake needs a lot of work and it was going to be north or a grand for the parts to fix.


----------



## Shindoman

BrewNight said:


> I have a Jacobsen 422 that I replaced with a 22" Swardman. The Jake need a lot of work and it was going to be north or a grand for the parts to fix.


@BrewNight How would you compare quality of cut, balance, and build quality between the Jake and the Swardman?


----------



## BrewNight

Greens mowers are built like tanks, weigh a ton, use the best heavy duty parts, but start at $8000-9000+ new. For my Swardman 55, I'm in for $3500 with the 10 blade reel, verticutter, dethatcher, and a few other accessories. The key to the Swardman is the interchangable cartridge system. That's what sold me.

The Swardman is easier to maneuver around the yard because of it's weight. The Jacobsen puts down better stripes because it weighs 260 pounds. The cut is about the same, but I didn't do a scientific comparison between the two cuts. I found out the owner of the company used to work at the company that is now Allett Mowers. That made me feel better about the company's industry experience and longevity.
Let me know if you have any questions about the mower. I'll take any pics of it you want to see.


----------



## Shindoman

@BrewNight 
Thanks for the reply. I too would love to have a mower with the cartridge system. The Sawrdman fits the bill but my main concern is the youth of the company and how the mower will stand up over time. I want my next mower to last forever. I priced an Allett C20 but it would be over 15K with all the accessories. Thanks again.


----------



## BrewNight

@Shindoman 
Another forum user and I met with Michal on Labor Day morning in Fort Worth. We had a lot of questions about the future of the company. The other forum user has had his for 3 months and mine was literally on the truck headed to Texas from Lee's place in Atlanta. We were both invested at that point because we liked the product but we still had questions about the future of the company since it's still young. We didn't get specific details, but the company is apparently at the profitable stage now. That's a major hurdle from a business standpoint and was reassuring to me. 
For their future, the thing that is going to keep them profitable in the US is excellent customer service. We Americans (rightly) demand a quality product at a fair price backed up with continued awesome service. I saw Michal provide that and in fact he went out of his way several times for the other forum user that I was visiting with. I had the feeling that the factory senses American's desire for the things I listed above. From the US distributor's perspective, Lee was awesome and kept me updated by email every step of the way, even checking in with me after delivery. When I called once, he was at his kid's ball game and answered "Hey Kevin!" Solid.

Being in sales myself, I have come away with a good feeling about my purchase and the ability to get parts and have my reel sharpened every year without too much worry. (I once purchased a Chevy that I worried more about.)

Hope this helps a little. 
I paid full price for my mower.


----------



## Shindoman

@BrewNight Thanks again, I want the Electra so I'm hoping to see a few you tube reviews on it before I pull the trigger. My Caltrimmer will get me thru the winter. Mow almost all year round here.


----------



## BrewNight

@Shindoman 
I saw the Electra when Michal came here. Got to test it out. Super impressed with it. You'll be able to mow after dark when daylight savings kicks in! You're gonna love it.


----------



## froggydetail

I am updating this post where I was talking about the reel cut quality. It was 100% my fault. I was adjusting with paper that was too thin. Once I started using doubled over paper I was able to adjust it and cut paper. The reels when coming from production can cut single sheets but that's not best for your reel as it's too close to the bedknife. Backing it off where it cuts doubled over paper is best for your reel long term and it's quieter and gives a fantastic finish. Here's a few snippets of my front after getting the blade adjusted correctly.


----------



## Shindoman

@froggydetail So if I understand you correctly, you get a few nice cuts and then the blades wear down and you have to adjust the reel to get a paper cut again? As it wears down you get more reel noise then is normal? What is the official response from the Swardman reps? Good luck.


----------



## NightTrain05

I started using a strip of paper folded in half so that it's cutting 2 pieces of paper instead of 1 and since doing that I haven't had any issues and it continues to run quietly and I am getting a good cut. Maybe 1 piece of paper thickness is making the reel too "tight". This is my opinion anyway. Try it and see if that works for you.


----------



## ABC123

If you can backlap be more aggressive with the reel to bedknife contact with some 120 grit. Then afterwards you can back off the reel to bedknife till it cuts paper cleanly.


----------



## froggydetail

Shindoman said:


> @froggydetail So if I understand you correctly, you get a few nice cuts and then the blades wear down and you have to adjust the reel to get a paper cut again? As it wears down you get more reel noise then is normal? What is the official response from the Swardman reps? Good luck.


the issue was all me. i finally adjusted using proper paper thickness and it worked great! just double over standard printer paper and you'll see what i mean. i've even heard using business cards is a good idea too. so next time a person you don't like offers you a business card, keep it and use it to adjust your reel, lol...


----------



## froggydetail

NightTrain05 said:


> I started using a strip of paper folded in half so that it's cutting 2 pieces of paper instead of 1 and since doing that I haven't had any issues and it continues to run quietly and I am getting a good cut. Maybe 1 piece of paper thickness is making the reel too "tight". This is my opinion anyway. Try it and see if that works for you.


you were right man! i finally followed everyone's suggestion about paper thickness. not sure why i waited so long to try that except that it worked great from factory with single sheet but doubling over is actually the most appropriate. don't let the single sheet cut from factory be your standard, that's not realistic and isn't good for the reel anyway. yippee! i love my swardman through and through


----------



## NightTrain05

froggydetail said:


> NightTrain05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started using a strip of paper folded in half so that it's cutting 2 pieces of paper instead of 1 and since doing that I haven't had any issues and it continues to run quietly and I am getting a good cut. Maybe 1 piece of paper thickness is making the reel too "tight". This is my opinion anyway. Try it and see if that works for you.
> 
> 
> 
> you were right man! i finally followed everyone's suggestion about paper thickness. not sure why i waited so long to try that except that it worked great from factory with single sheet but doubling over is actually the most appropriate. don't let the single sheet cut from factory be your standard, that's not realistic and isn't good for the reel anyway. yippee! i love my swardman through and through
Click to expand...

I am glad that it worked out for you. Your Tiftuf looks amazing, super green.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Dude! OK so I've been using single paper too. Now I gotta go try doubling up. LOL the Swardman is a lot of fun and I'm glad to see they are profitable. What sold me on their system was the cartridges and the custom paint jobs. Now I know most won't get the custom paint job but offering it told me they understand our society. lol we want custom everything =P


----------



## Shindoman

@froggydetail You're lawn looks amazing!


----------



## vkp413

Request advise on this weird sound that suddenly started coming from the mower. 
I am attaching the video link to dropbox.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jacnp0gml2mr4j5/Video.MOV?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/apixrd5k07cvnhz/Video_1.MOV?dl=0

Not sure what the sound is and where it is coming from. The mower do not move when put on drive and cylinder is stuck. The blade also is not rotating. 
It all started with blade suddenly getting stuck & not rotating after around 1 hr of use. No accident, nothing, just suddenly this happened.


----------



## froggydetail

Shindoman said:


> @froggydetail You're lawn looks amazing!


Thank you! It's my therapist. I hope I'm never cured ;-)


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

froggydetail said:


> Here's a few snippets of my front after getting the blade adjusted correctly.


love love loveeeee this


----------



## Shindoman

vkp413 said:


> Request advise on this weird sound that suddenly started coming from the mower.
> I am attaching the video link to dropbox.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jacnp0gml2mr4j5/Video.MOV?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/apixrd5k07cvnhz/Video_1.MOV?dl=0
> 
> Not sure what the sound is and where it is coming from. The mower do not move when put on drive and cylinder is stuck. The blade also is not rotating.
> It all started with blade suddenly getting stuck & not rotating after around 1 hr of use. No accident, nothing, just suddenly this happened.


That sounds awful. Something in the gear case between the output shaft and the drive belts? Only a guess.


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Shindoman said:


> vkp413 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Request advise on this weird sound that suddenly started coming from the mower.
> I am attaching the video link to dropbox.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jacnp0gml2mr4j5/Video.MOV?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/apixrd5k07cvnhz/Video_1.MOV?dl=0
> 
> Not sure what the sound is and where it is coming from. The mower do not move when put on drive and cylinder is stuck. The blade also is not rotating.
> It all started with blade suddenly getting stuck & not rotating after around 1 hr of use. No accident, nothing, just suddenly this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds awful. Something in the gear case between the output shaft and the drive belts? Only a guess.
Click to expand...

Hi, we are solving this issue directly witht our production. Thanks, Michal


----------



## Htown Gnomes

Does anyone have the WALL MOUNTED CARTRIDGE STAND 45. Mine came with no instructions, which I didn't think I needed. I think I got the wrong pieces. This is what I have.


----------



## froggydetail

Please let me know what you find out. I need to install mine too. Wasn't sure where to start either.


----------



## Reelrollers

Htown Gnomes said:


> Does anyone have the WALL MOUNTED CARTRIDGE STAND 45. Mine came with no instructions, which I didn't think I needed. I think I got the wrong pieces. This is what I have.


Please give us a call and we can help you out and provide you pictures. Our number is 678-546-3636


----------



## SwardmanGuy

Reelrollers said:


> Htown Gnomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the WALL MOUNTED CARTRIDGE STAND 45. Mine came with no instructions, which I didn't think I needed. I think I got the wrong pieces. This is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please give us a call and we can help you out and provide you pictures. Our number is 678-546-3636
Click to expand...

Hi @Htown Gnomes , I already wrote you an email, but I see maybe somebody else would need help with this piece... I hope these pictures will help... And Im sorry, but Im not every day at this forum. But every day I read my emails and try to answer all questions. So if anybody would need some help fast, please write me directly to my email. I believe you will get your answer faster!  Cheers!


----------



## vkp413

vkp413 said:


> Request advise on this weird sound that suddenly started coming from the mower.
> I am attaching the video link to dropbox.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jacnp0gml2mr4j5/Video.MOV?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/apixrd5k07cvnhz/Video_1.MOV?dl=0
> 
> Not sure what the sound is and where it is coming from. The mower do not move when put on drive and cylinder is stuck. The blade also is not rotating.
> It all started with blade suddenly getting stuck & not rotating after around 1 hr of use. No accident, nothing, just suddenly this happened.


So with the help of Michal, we were able to find the issue/reason of this weirdo noise coming from the mower. 
The screw holding the pulley to the shaft below the engine (in the blade area) broke apart resulting in pulley coming loose and it was hitting the side of the frame resulting the noise.

We were able to send it to a nearby lawn repair service center near my home in Houston and it is with them for last few days. Hopefully, I will have it back in working condition in next few days.

Just wanted to update with the reason of the issue.


----------



## Htown Gnomes

Thanks to Michal and Lee I was able to complete my rack. Here are the pictures of it on the wall. I wasn't missing pieces hahaha.


----------



## William

Hi everyone,

So for those of you that have moved from a Toro, or JD, how do you like the swordsman 2.0? I am "considering" the new electric one because I like the adjustability of reel speed vs. ground speed. I also like the reverse feature. Since the Electra/Edwin are similar machines, I would like to hear the comparisons to a greens mower.

Thanks,

William


----------



## bbbdkc79

Are there any lawn enthusiasts in the Central Florida area that have the Swardman? I'm tired of my McLane and am re-sodding my yard with Celebration Bermuda and taking out the Zoysia.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Let me try again, but open up the area. Is there anyone in the state of Florida that has a Swardman Edwin 2.0? OBTW, my name is Brian


----------



## Ware

bbbdkc79 said:


> Let me try again, but open up the area. Is there anyone in the state of Florida that has a Swardman Edwin 2.0? OBTW, my name is Brian


@Reelrollers may know of someone.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I had already reached out to them, and was just hoping someone on here would know. Still waiting for reelrollers to get back to me


----------



## Reelrollers

bbbdkc79 said:


> I had already reached out to them, and was just hoping someone on here would know. Still waiting for reelrollers to get back to me


Brian, sorry for the delayed response. We do have 2 Swardman mowers in Marco Island, FL but I'm actually looking at some additional options to set up a demo day in Central Florida in November. I'll also reply via email.

Thank you,


----------



## bbbdkc79

That would be great. My Celebration is being laid down tomorrow, so that will give it time to root while I'm taking a look at the mower.

OBTW, anyone interested in a McLane 20" 7 reel with a B&S engine? It has the roller on it, but I also have the original wheels if you need them.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Grass is down and I'm ready to see the Swardman in action. Any idea of when the demo will be in Florida?


----------



## bbbdkc79

Did anyone attend the demo Reelrollers had over in AL?


----------



## Ware

It's portable. :thumbup:


----------



## NightTrain05

Sweet paint job


----------



## Reelrollers

I'm working on a couple different color schemes for fun too! That is pretty!


----------



## Reelrollers

bbbdkc79 said:


> Let me try again, but open up the area. Is there anyone in the state of Florida that has a Swardman Edwin 2.0? OBTW, my name is Brian


Brian, how did the Swardman demo go last weekend in Marco Island, FL? I believe you had a chance to mow with the Edwin 55. Sorry it took us a few weeks to coordinate the demo.


----------



## ronjon84790

20% off all Swardman mowers and accessories. Use code: black

I just ordered a verticutter at reelrollers. The sale is good through Sunday


----------



## bbbdkc79

I did get to demo the mower down on Marco Island. It performed as advertised. I'm putting together my punch list on what I want to purchase.


----------



## Reelrollers

bbbdkc79 said:


> I did get to demo the mower down on Marco Island. It performed as advertised. I'm putting together my punch list on what I want to purchase.


Great to hear. My new love is this Electra. Zero maintenance except sharpening is appealing with 20% off. Punch quick, Black Friday sale ends in 36 hours.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Order placed for the Edwin 55. I also added the grooved roller, scarifier, verticutter and brush. Figured with 20% off might as well go all in.


----------



## Shindoman

Congrats, let us know how it works for you. What color? ETA?


----------



## bbbdkc79

I'm waiting on shipping info, but Lee had indicated about 5-7 days. I went with the anthracite. Maybe at some time I can have someone paint it for me, but didn't want to wait any longer. 20% off was a nice incentive.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Waiting on the carrier to schedule delivery. I'm hoping it's tomorrow, since I'm off all day.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Shipment arrived, less the verticutter. I'm hoping it will be here in a day or two. Machine is assembled (even was easy for me), and waiting on daylight to give it a try.


----------



## PokeGrande

bbbdkc79 said:


> Shipment arrived, less the verticutter. I'm hoping it will be here in a day or two. Machine is assembled (even was easy for me), and waiting on daylight to give it a try.


 :clapping:


----------



## bbbdkc79

Got it started, but ran out of daylight. I hate this time of year.


----------



## Shindoman

bbbdkc79 said:


> Got it started, but ran out of daylight. I hate this time of year.


First pull?


----------



## bbbdkc79

3rd


----------



## bbbdkc79

Tested out changing out the cartridges, and I am impressed on how simple it is. The brush works real well. I just need a few hours of daylight to actually cut the grass, and adjust to my lawn. Can't wait.


----------



## Reelrollers

bbbdkc79 said:


> Tested out changing out the cartridges, and I am impressed on how simple it is. The brush works real well. I just need a few hours of daylight to actually cut the grass, and adjust to my lawn. Can't wait.


Have you had a chance to mow?


----------



## bbbdkc79

I have not. Between getting ready for the holidays, and nasty weather blowing through today, I did not get a chance this weekend.


----------



## GIAGOTOS

Hello

I'm highly interested in a Swardman Edwin 55.
I have just leveled out the majority of the back yard and seeded the Hill area (see Pic) with Princess 77 Bermuda.
Mainly chose Princess77 due to its great Salinity qualities as I live by the water and get King Tides on the rear most 100 square meters a few times a year.

I had a stand of Rye Grass in before and have been using a Fiskars Hand Reel mower to maintain 400 Square Meters>

The main Question (Concern) I have with going to the Swardman is with the Hill I have. My ideal form of mowing it is straight up and down as its 25M strip, 14M of which is part of the Hill - the rest being Flat.

With the Fiskars I mow up and down the Hill - its a workout but i'm fine with it.

I measured the incline with my smart phone last night, it varies due to it being a Ski Slope rather than on a constant grade.
The Bottom is about 10 Degrees whilst the top gets up to 20 Degrees.

I have zero experience with powered cylinder mowers.

Is the Swardman capable of going up and down a 20 Degree slope on Bermuda with the metal roller or is it more of a task for the rubber roller? Ideally I would like to just use the metal roller!

Diagonally across the hill is possible I guess but its only 9.5M Wide and not my ideal.

Any assistance would be great, love to hear from anyone with a similar situation and perspective.


----------



## ronjon84790

@GIAGOTOS

I've had a Swardman 55 for a few months now. My front yard is small (1ksf) and sloped about 35 degrees. My backyard is 3ksf and level. The Swardman does a great job on both. I haven't had any problems going up or down the slopes.


----------



## GIAGOTOS

@ronjon84790

Thank you, that sounds highly encouraging indeed!

I'm intending on using the Fiskars - for the first season (which is half gone already)!

Then upgrade in the off season.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Took my first attempt at the scarifier and verticutter. I'm overseeding my Bermuda with rye, and they worked perfectly.


----------



## FATC1TY

So overall, those who have them, how have they held up so far? Have you missed many days of cutting when it was needed, because it was broken?

Looking to buy a new mower this early spring, coming from a tru cut h20 with roller, and I've got a few slopes.

Want something that can handle well, perhaps chew up a few twigs and sweet gum balls occasionally and not jam up.

Also- any place to see pricing and options?


----------



## Shindoman

FATC1TY said:


> Also- any place to see pricing and options?


Check out the Swardman website. All pricing and options are listed.


----------



## ronjon84790

@FATC1TY

I've had my Swardman for a few months now. Level backyard and sloped front yard. It works great and both. Only problem I had was the reel cable broke where it connects to the lever that engages reel. I used safety wire and was back up and running in 5 minutes. Lee from reelrollers sent me a replacement within a few days. Check out reelrollers.com for pricing or email the owner Lee. He's great to work with.


----------



## FATC1TY

Thanks for the feedback, I'll catch up on the thread, been a few months!

I think Lee is alsonin GA, probably north of ATL I think so not too terribly far.


----------



## Austinite

Are there any current promotions or codes for the Swardman?


----------



## dtillman5

I just received my verticutter and installed it the other day. I can't get it to spin with even the slightest amount of ground contact. My Swardman performed great last season and looking forward to another great season with it. I also noticed my rear drum doesn't want/allow me to roll it backwards now. Any ideas on how to get verticutter to do it's job and get rear drum to roll backwards again so I can make turns, back up and reposition the mower etc? @SwardmanGuy


----------



## bbbdkc79

That is odd. I've only had my swardman since last November, but I've used the scarifier and verticutter a few times already, and have not had any issues with it not spinning. Even at its lowest setting. Belts are where they're supposed to be?


----------



## Ware

@dtillman5 with the engine off I would pull the side cover and engage the reel drive paddle - is the belt tight? Like a bicycle, the new cables will stretch some. You may need to adjust them.


----------



## dtillman5

@bbbdkc79 my drive has never worked correctly but honestly I have not taken the time to adjust it correctly. With the throttle engaged it will yank me out of my shoes. I just came up with a compromise. I hold the throttle at the half position and that works when cutting grass with the reel. Of course occasionally I can't maintain a half throttle and will get yanked forward until I let off. I couldn't afford to get the other cartridges last year. I just ordered the verticutter and put it on a couple days ago. First, and it's not a big deal, the height adjustment gage is only for the reel, the verticutter blades hit the ground at around the half inch setting. The verticutter spins when clutch is engaged but only when there is no ground contact. Also my rear drum doesn't want to roll backwards now, this happened before installing the verticutter. I'm sure it's probably a simple adjustment that is alluding me and/or not contained in the Swardman basic video's.

Edit: I didn't have the belt on correctly. It's verticutting fine now. Drum still doesn't want to roll backwards, I tried adjusting, loosening the belt for the drive but that didn't seem to work. Will work more on adjusting as soon as I can.


----------



## dtillman5

@Ware it is not tight with the reel drive paddle engaged. I feel like an idiot. It was so loose, I realized I didn't have the belt under the Drive engagement arm. 



Second picture is the wrong way and how I had it. I'm sure it will work now but it's dark and freezing outside. Will have to wait till the morning to test but I feel sure it will work now. Thanks Ware! Yea it's dirty under there from the scalp. Need to clean that up


----------



## Ware

Cool - glad you got it figured out @dtillman5. The cable on the demo mower I had stretched some. It became evident when I tried to use the verticutter attachment.


----------



## dtillman5

So now that I have the tension correct for the cartridge... need to figure out the drive throttle and why the drum doesn't want to roll backwards.. Any ideas or suggestions appreciated. I feel like an idiot, but this is my first reel and like anything I'm sure there is a learning curve. I'll get there!


----------



## dtillman5

@Ware yea it was stretched too but the biggest issue was not having the belt under the arm


----------



## g-man

@dtillman5 I think the second belt looks too tight (it should drive the drum).

Look at this image from ware to compare. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1469&start=80#p31850


----------



## dtillman5

g-man said:


> @dtillman5 I think the second belt looks too tight (it should drive the drum).
> 
> Look at this image from ware to compare. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1469&start=80#p31850


 thank you! I will check that out in the morning. You mean the belt with teeth for the gear to the drum? Or the one around the middle two pulleys?


----------



## dtillman5

@g-man I Verticut with it this morning and it worked just fine for a few passes. I will try to finish up today after work. I loosened the belt that drives the drum but it still doesn't want to roll backwards. I will try to loosen more later today and see if it helps. Didn't have time this morning.


----------



## dtillman5

@FATC1TY I haven't missed any days of mowing because it was broken. I am not sure about "perhaps chew up a few twigs and sweet gum balls occasionally and not jam up" I have ran over a little mulch and it didn't jam up, but like what I understand about most reels if you get in grass that is thick and has outgrown it's proper height to be cut it can stop the reel. It's rare but it does happen... just back up and pull the cable to start her up again. I think a tiny twig and a sweet gum ball here and there and it should be fine. I wouldn't think to push it over several twigs, and several sweet gum balls, all together would be a good idea. I have had issues with the drive throttle but it's just something I need to take the time and adjust. This is my fault not the Swardman, and I plan to rectify that as soon as I have a helper who can watch, and enough daylight without rain to play around with the adjustments. I think it's an awesome product, just needs to be adjusted correctly then it should be mostly set and forget, with maybe an occasional adjustment allowing for cable stretch etc. Any minor issues I have had have been due to operator error :lol:


----------



## bbbdkc79

Just a thought about the mower pulling you. If you were to put a soft padded stop up on the handle bar that would only allow you to engage it so far, what do you think?


----------



## Ware

I think they offer a speed reducing kit. It was mentioned earlier in this thread I think.


----------



## bbbdkc79

You folks from Alabama, hope you all fared well with the nasty weather.


----------



## dtillman5

@bbbdkc79 I'm up north. It hit the folks near Auburn (near the middle of the state on the Georgia side) really bad. It's a real tragedy..


----------



## dtillman5

Ware said:


> I think they offer a speed reducing kit. It was mentioned earlier in this thread I think.


 I may look into that, but it doesn't seem others are having the same issue without speed reducer, so I'm hoping it's an adjustment I can make and get it sorted out.


----------



## NightTrain05

I have had mine since July of last year. I did have a belt that snapped, and Lee with Reelrollers sent me a replacement. I haven't had much issues with my Swardman other then operator error learning the machine. I am pretty happy with it. It is not going to chew through sticks and gum balls. It uses belts so if something gets jammed in the blades it stops. Which is good because it protects the blades. Check your blade spacing before mowing each time and you shouldn't have any issues.



FATC1TY said:


> So overall, those who have them, how have they held up so far? Have you missed many days of cutting when it was needed, because it was broken?
> 
> Looking to buy a new mower this early spring, coming from a tru cut h20 with roller, and I've got a few slopes.
> 
> Want something that can handle well, perhaps chew up a few twigs and sweet gum balls occasionally and not jam up.
> 
> Also- any place to see pricing and options?


----------



## Austinite

Today for some reason my Swardman decided to not turn off the drum. It kept rolling no matter what I did. I shut the mower off and back on, and the problem went away momentarily. I don't think shutting it off has anything to do with it because it's not electronic, it's a pull cable. I checked the tension, even manually moving it forward at the base did not fix the problem.

@SwardmanGuy @Reelrollers


----------



## Ware

@Austinite does it propel itself forward without depressing the paddle, or is it that one side of the drum just free spinning because it doesn't have traction?

I would pop the side cover off and take a look - I would guess the drum drive belt is just idling a little too tight. I noticed the same thing can happen with the reel drive.


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> @Austinite does it propel itself forward without depressing the paddle, or is it that one side of the drum just free spinning because it doesn't have traction?
> 
> I would pop the side cover off and take a look - I would guess the drum drive belt is just idling a little too tight. I noticed the same thing can happen with the reel drive.


It's spinning both sides. In the video, it does not propell because its on a slight incline without traction. But on flat surface, it self propels forward.

I will check it again behind the panel. Thanks, @ware


----------



## Reelrollers

Austinite said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Austinite does it propel itself forward without depressing the paddle, or is it that one side of the drum just free spinning because it doesn't have traction?
> 
> I would pop the side cover off and take a look - I would guess the drum drive belt is just idling a little too tight. I noticed the same thing can happen with the reel drive.
> 
> 
> 
> It's spinning both sides. In the video, it does not propell because its on a slight incline without traction. But on flat surface, it self propels forward.
> 
> I will check it again behind the panel. Thanks, @ware
Click to expand...

The drive system is all belt and tensioner based which makes it only a couple things that could cause the mower to not disengage. Either the spring that pulls the tensioner off the belt is off (please check under the magnetic cover) or the cable which connects to the tensioner needs to be backed off by loosening the cable adjustment also under the magnetic cover. If you can send me a picture of your belts under the side cover with the handle not engaged and then engaged I can confirm.

Fortunately, both of these are simple to adjust without any tools


----------



## JPorter

froggydetail said:


> I am updating this post where I was talking about the reel cut quality. It was 100% my fault. I was adjusting with paper that was too thin. Once I started using doubled over paper I was able to adjust it and cut paper. The reels when coming from production can cut single sheets but that's not best for your reel as it's too close to the bedknife. Backing it off where it cuts doubled over paper is best for your reel long term and it's quieter and gives a fantastic finish. Here's a few snippets of my front after getting the blade adjusted correctly.


What did you use are how did you get such a nice edge to the lawn. Power edger? and especially if you used a power edger, how do you work the curves like that? Super curious bc I want my edging to look the same!


----------



## NightTrain05

Hey Swardman people, I got an email from Reel Rollers and they are having some demo days in Texas and Oklahoma this month. So if you are thinking about getting a Swardman, but want to put your hands on it first then go to www.reelrollers.com and see when they are going to be in your area.


----------



## Reelrollers

NightTrain05 said:


> Hey Swardman people, I got an email from Reel Rollers and they are having some demo days in Texas and Oklahoma this month. So if you are thinking about getting a Swardman, but want to put your hands on it first then go to www.reelrollers.com and see when they are going to be in your area.


Appreciate updating folks: 
5/8 - HOUSTON
5/9 - San Antonio
5/10 - Austin am, Dallas pm
5/11 - OKC

https://reelrollers.com/demo-days/

We'll have Edwins and Electra's for folks to try out.


----------



## ctrav

The Swardsman mowers look awesome so I did a little research and decided that my marriage was more important than chasing the perfect cut &#128563;. Seems to me the price tag with accessories exceeded 5K so I will continue to tinker with my toro rotary mowers for now. Plus I think my yard is way to lumpy and large for a reel mower to be a wise decision &#128555;.

I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## Shindoman

ctrav said:


> The Swardsman mowers look awesome so I did a little research and decided that my marriage was more important than chasing the perfect cut 😳. Seems to me the price tag with accessories exceeded 5K so I will continue to tinker with my toro rotary mowers for now. Plus I think my yard is way to lumpy and large for a reel mower to be a wise decision 😫.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions...


30k is a lot of grass to mow with any push mower.


----------



## ctrav

Shindoman said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Swardsman mowers look awesome so I did a little research and decided that my marriage was more important than chasing the perfect cut 😳. Seems to me the price tag with accessories exceeded 5K so I will continue to tinker with my toro rotary mowers for now. Plus I think my yard is way to lumpy and large for a reel mower to be a wise decision 😫.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions...
> 
> 
> 
> 30k is a lot of grass to mow with any push mower.
Click to expand...

Got that right  At the beginning of the year I push mow and bag when coming out of winter. Now that's a pain...


----------



## froggydetail

JPorter said:


> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am updating this post where I was talking about the reel cut quality. It was 100% my fault. I was adjusting with paper that was too thin. Once I started using doubled over paper I was able to adjust it and cut paper. The reels when coming from production can cut single sheets but that's not best for your reel as it's too close to the bedknife. Backing it off where it cuts doubled over paper is best for your reel long term and it's quieter and gives a fantastic finish. Here's a few snippets of my front after getting the blade adjusted correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use are how did you get such a nice edge to the lawn. Power edger? and especially if you used a power edger, how do you work the curves like that? Super curious bc I want my edging to look the same!
Click to expand...

I am using this https://edgit.com/ on an echo 58 volt electric string trimmer. the owner of edgit will tell you it's not compatible but he's way wrong. works just fine. it's simply a guide, has nothing to do with the power or spin of the edger.


----------



## JPorter

froggydetail said:


> JPorter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggydetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am updating this post where I was talking about the reel cut quality. It was 100% my fault. I was adjusting with paper that was too thin. Once I started using doubled over paper I was able to adjust it and cut paper. The reels when coming from production can cut single sheets but that's not best for your reel as it's too close to the bedknife. Backing it off where it cuts doubled over paper is best for your reel long term and it's quieter and gives a fantastic finish. Here's a few snippets of my front after getting the blade adjusted correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use are how did you get such a nice edge to the lawn. Power edger? and especially if you used a power edger, how do you work the curves like that? Super curious bc I want my edging to look the same!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am using this https://edgit.com/ on an echo 58 volt electric string trimmer. the owner of edgit will tell you it's not compatible but he's way wrong. works just fine. it's simply a guide, has nothing to do with the power or spin of the edger.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thanks my friend!


----------



## froggydetail

This is my lawn after mowing with my swardman edwin 2.0. swardman mowers cause you to hire a therapist to deal with the addictive nature they cause: 




the struggle is real! swardman will probably have a class action suit to fight the addictions caused.


----------



## NightTrain05

Your TiffTuff looks amazing. The addiction you speak of is real (reel), although it is not harmful to anyone. 
It just makes neighbors jealous.



froggydetail said:


> This is my lawn after mowing with my swardman edwin 2.0. swardman mowers cause you to hire a therapist to deal with the addictive nature they cause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the struggle is real! swardman will probably have a class action suit to fight the addictions caused.


----------



## froggydetail

They got married today and their parents are from East Texas so the inbreeding of Swardmans is normal in these parts. Little 18 inch gas powered Edwin 2.0 needed a big 22 inch Electra battery powered red headed wife/sister. Edwin will do the heavy lifting tasks like verticut/scarify while his wife Electra does the manicure trim. In event Electra needs time off or grass too tall, Edwin 5/10 blade will be backup plan.


----------



## Reelrollers

The mowers are cool, but I can't also help but notice your turf!!!! Are you doing your own fert/ application program?

It's so consistent in color


----------



## froggydetail

Thank you! No I am not. I'm lucky to have a turf expert who is agronomist at golf course does treatments on the side for a select few in our area. I'm lucky. I do spray that super juice in between treatments. So i can't take all credit. I've also done three or four rounds of 50/50 compost/sand mix to establish rich soil in this heavy thick clay world we live in. I have three inches of dark black after the material add and then his treatments of golf course grade products.


----------



## ctrav

froggydetail said:


> They got married today and their parents are from East Texas so the inbreeding of Swardmans is normal in these parts. Little 18 inch gas powered Edwin 2.0 needed a big 22 inch Electra battery powered red headed wife/sister. Edwin will do the heavy lifting tasks like verticut/scarify while his wife Electra does the manicure trim. In event Electra needs time off or grass too tall, Edwin 5/10 blade will be backup plan.


The color of the lawn is amazing! What fertilizer are you using?


----------



## Saints

@reelrollers any chance for a 4th of July sale!


----------



## Reelrollers

froggydetail said:


> This is my lawn after mowing with my swardman edwin 2.0. swardman mowers cause you to hire a therapist to deal with the addictive nature they cause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the struggle is real! swardman will probably have a class action suit to fight the addictions caused.


I've watched your video 25 times, your landscape and turf is amazing. So cool to interact with other lawn enthusiast. Here here to the creators of TLF and moderators.


----------



## Mok

Is the swardman verticutter worth buying? Also when do you use it? I've heard people say the swardman verticutter isn't too good or it's not really a verticutter it's more like a dethatcher or the width of the blades are not really how other verticutters are etc. What do you all think?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> Is the swardman verticutter worth buying? Also when do you use it? I've heard people say the swardman verticutter isn't too good or it's not really a verticutter it's more like a dethatcher or the width of the blades are not really how other verticutters are etc. What do you all think?


I'm also interested in the answer for this. I've heard not so good things about it but that it might be different for the Electra vs. the Edwin.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Folks, I just came across an issue I found with my 10 blade Swardman cartridge. I was having an issue with the lawn not looking even and the blade bogging down while cutting (I cut at least twice a week). After numerous attempts at ensuring the blade to knife was correct, I took the cartridge off and noticed that the large Philips head screw at each end of the cartridge that keeps the blade to knife adjustment accurate had backed out on one end and actually was out of its hole. I put the screw back in, and then adjusted the blades. Lots better, but I noticed the knife edge looks a little worn on one end.


----------



## Mok

bbbdkc79 said:


> Folks, I just came across an issue I found with my 10 blade Swardman cartridge. I was having an issue with the lawn not looking even and the blade bogging down while cutting (I cut at least twice a week). After numerous attempts at ensuring the blade to knife was correct, I took the cartridge off and noticed that the large Philips head screw at each end of the cartridge that keeps the blade to knife adjustment accurate had backed out on one end and actually was out of its hole. I put the screw back in, and then adjusted the blades. Lots better, but I noticed the knife edge looks a little worn on one end.


Is the knife edge looking worn down a result of the screw not being in the correct place?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Can you post some photos of the reel blade, bedknife, and screw.


----------



## Mok

hsvtoolfool said:


> Can you post some photos of the reel blade, bedknife, and screw.


@hsvtoolfool are you from Canada? Where do you sharpen your swardman reels?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@Mok, I'm in Rocket City, USA. @Reelrollers is in the Atlanta metro area which is only about 2.5 hours from my house. So I'll probably road trip to Highland Hardware in Atlanta this Fall and drop off my reel with Lee at than time.


----------



## Mok

@hsvtoolfool oops I thought the city in your profile was in Canada! I'm about to order an Electra and am starting to look for someone in Canada to sharpen my reel when it's time!


----------



## bbbdkc79

Sorry for the delay. That nasty 4 letter word (work)got in the way. I backed out the screw to give you an idea of what happened.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Thanks! I'm going to double-check mine before my next mow just to be safe. I looks like you need a new bedknife, but that's part of a reel shapening anyway as I understand it. Lee will likely need to grind the reel for a parallel true cylinder, but I bet that's also standard practive with each shapening.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I sent an email off to Lee along with the pictures. Waiting on a reply.


----------



## Qstorm

Anyone own the Briggs and Stratton Edwin? Would like to know if it is a better choice than the Kawasaki. Speaking to swardman and they have recommended the B&S engine for North America since it can be powered by ethanol mixed gas and is slightly more powerful. Also parts and servicing maybe easier to source in North America. Any thoughts?


----------



## bbbdkc79

I know that they were going to start offering it, but hadn't heard if it was out yet. I've not had a problem with the Kawasaki at all, but you're right about servicing. Keeping my fingers crossed with maintaining the oil and filter changes will keep me going for a while.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Hello everyone. My first post here. 
I've been lurking and learning for about a year here. I received my Edwin 2.0 today. 55cm, 6 blade, red brown, transport wheels and dethatcher with the Briggs engine. Lee was great at Reel Rollers. Very fast shipping. Ordered Tuesday at 5pm it showed up today about noon. 
From what I understand the Briggs engine meets the California emissions standards and runs on the ethanol mix we have in the states. 
Didn't get a chance to do a full mow but got the side yard done. It took a bit of getting used to but I got the hang of it after a couple passes. Very fun to mow with!
The engine fired right up (1st pull) ran smooth. Nothing negative to report on the engine at all. 
I've been using a rotary at a bench of 1.5" I ran the Edwin at about 7/8". The yard needs a bit of work still but this mower is definitely going to allow me to up my game.


----------



## Shindoman

@Lot-A-Sap welcome to TLF. Congrats on the new Swardman. Happy Mowing!


----------



## bbbdkc79

If your hash tag is a reference to Christmas Vacation, I love it. Best of luck with the mower. Keep us posted on how the B&S performs. I have the Kawasaki.


----------



## Mok

How's it feel to stripe the lawn? 


Lot-A-Sap said:


> Hello everyone. My first post here.
> I've been lurking and learning for about a year here. I received my Edwin 2.0 today. 55cm, 6 blade, red brown, transport wheels and dethatcher with the Briggs engine. Lee was great at Reel Rollers. Very fast shipping. Ordered Tuesday at 5pm it showed up today about noon.
> From what I understand the Briggs engine meets the California emissions standards and runs on the ethanol mix we have in the states.
> Didn't get a chance to do a full mow but got the side yard done. It took a bit of getting used to but I got the hang of it after a couple passes. Very fun to mow with!
> The engine fired right up (1st pull) ran smooth. Nothing negative to report on the engine at all.
> I've been using a rotary at a bench of 1.5" I ran the Edwin at about 7/8". The yard needs a bit of work still but this mower is definitely going to allow me to up my game.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

@Shindoman Thank you!


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

bbbdkc79 said:


> If your hash tag is a reference to Christmas Vacation, I love it. Best of luck with the mower. Keep us posted on how the B&S performs. I have the Kawasaki.


🤣
It is and thank you I will.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

@Mok it felt good!
I was actually a bit surprised that it did at all. It's hard to tell in the pic I took but it actually did put down decent strips.


----------



## Mok

Yeah! Now you just gotta get em straight!
Hey how come when I cut 1" with my toro rotary and striper kit it doesn't stripe as nice with a swardman mower?


Lot-A-Sap said:


> @Mok it felt good!
> I was actually a bit surprised that it did at all. It's hard to tell in the pic I took but it actually did put down decent strips.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Mok said:


> Yeah! Now you just gotta get em straight!
> Hey how come when I cut 1" with my toro rotary and striper kit it doesn't stripe as nice with a swardman mower?
> 
> 
> Lot-A-Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mok it felt good!
> I was actually a bit surprised that it did at all. It's hard to tell in the pic I took but it actually did put down decent strips.
Click to expand...

I was out there bob'n and weav'n 🤣


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Something I forgot to mention in my original post was in reference to the HOC gauge. There was a post a while back mentioning the imperial scale and the markings didn't make sense. I'm happy to report they did in fact go with 1/16" graduations between 0" and 1"


----------



## smarchandiv

Made the plunge . About to test it. Cut paper along the entire blade right out of the crate.


----------



## Mok

Wow that's a lot of square footage! Double if not triple stripe for the win!


----------



## smarchandiv

Practiced cutting in the field on some common Bermuda that I normally cut with a 72 inch Zero turn at 2 inches. 
Totally native grass with no topdressing, no fertilizer etc. I ride tractors and an F 350 over this ground daily. 
This Swardman machine is a beast. I took it from 2 inches down to one and didn't use the grass catcher due to the amount of grass. Nice clean cut. Don't yell at me too much for being this aggressive but I wanted to see what this thing can do. The machine takes some getting use to but never hit bare dirt despite my novice skills with it. The grass was wet also. The metal drum was still able to push the mower well in this. 
It will all be green in 5 days.

I have Tiffway sod by the pool and Jamur in the front of the house which is why I bought the Swardman. Just wanted to get used to the machine before I used it on my lawn. Overall I couldn't be happier with it. It's my first reel mower. Looked around at all the other manufacturers and this thing just had it all. Using the smooth roller for now but will swap it out soon.


----------



## smarchandiv

Mok said:


> Wow that's a lot of square footage! Double if not triple stripe for the win!


Good idea!


----------



## Killbuzz

Anyone try to back lap their Swardman yet? I just scalped my front and my reel is dull.


----------



## Oceanus

Please consider adding you purchases to the new Mower Purchase List 3000


----------



## smarchandiv

Done. Thanks


----------



## smarchandiv

The grooved roller looks to be a cnc machined alloy with an integrated sealed bearing. Nice and solid feeling. Here's some other pics of the blade.


----------



## smarchandiv

Screws loose on both sides of the reel cartridge. Not sure if this is on purpose for shipping or not but be sure to tighten them up. On the left you have to pull off the magnetic cover to access it.


----------



## smarchandiv

smarchandiv said:


> Screws loose on both sides of the reel cartridge. Not sure if this is on purpose for shipping or not but be sure to tighten them up. On the left you have to pull off the magnetic cover to access it.


----------



## smarchandiv

Screws loose on both sides of the reel cartridge. Not sure if this is on purpose for shipping or not but be sure to tighten them up. On the left you have to pull off the magnetic cover to access




[/quote]


----------



## WSTIOP

Kilbuzz, Swardman reels come with a straight grind, which can't be backlapped. It needs a relief grind in order to be backlapped. ReelRollers will put a relief on the blades if you send it to them for sharpening.


----------



## smarchandiv

Does the straight grind stay sharper longer? Why are they built like this if everyone likes to backlap? Must be a reason. I see Swardman offers a backlap kit but mentions it's only for relief grind blades.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Killbuzz said:


> Anyone try to back lap their Swardman yet? I just scalped my front and my reel is dull.


Swardman does a spin grind that they claim will last an entire season. The reel it self is pretty hard (I ran a file across the trailing edge of the reel) 
After doing a triple cut on my yard. The equivalent of about 23k sq ft. I needed to bring the bed knife up. 
Did you use a folded sheet of standard copy paper to set the reel to bed knife clearance?

In any case, my intention is to send it in at the end of the season to put a relief on it. So I can backlap going forward.


----------



## cpVA

I am looking to replace my JD greens mower. Very interested in the Swardman but can not find a video of one cutting zoysia grass. My concern is that it is a lighter mower and that it may not cut zoysia as good as my greens mower. Any and all help with this decision is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I believe @Reelrollers has zoysia and the video he posted showed it cutting zoysia grass. It might be the Electra that he showed so you could look at that thread.


----------



## cpVA

Just found the video. Thank you. Anyone here make the switch from a greens mower to a Swardman and have any good or bad comments about the decision?


----------



## Reelrollers

bbbdkc79 said:


> I know that they were going to start offering it, but hadn't heard if it was out yet. I've not had a problem with the Kawasaki at all, but you're right about servicing. Keeping my fingers crossed with maintaining the oil and filter changes will keep me going for a while.


Sorry I'm just catching up on the posts. We've had zero problems with either engine. Briggs is all we have now in stock, but the parts for both are very accesssable and we will also always have them in stock.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Reelrollers said:


> bbbdkc79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that they were going to start offering it, but hadn't heard if it was out yet. I've not had a problem with the Kawasaki at all, but you're right about servicing. Keeping my fingers crossed with maintaining the oil and filter changes will keep me going for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm just catching up on the posts. We've had zero problems with either engine. Briggs is all we have now in stock, but the parts for both are very accesssable and we will also always have them in stock.
Click to expand...

@Reelrollers I'm not saying I'm right, but I've had more than my fair share of experience over 30 years of using equipment with B&S engines. The Edwin was high on my wish list, but I'm having serious second thoughts now that it comes only with the B&S and not that Kawasaki.

I paid my way through undergrad by starting to mow lawns at age 12 and it grew from there. I learned very quickly when buying equipment to stay clear from the B&S. I replaced 3 B&S engines due to issues. Never, ever once replaced the Honda's or Kawasaki's.

I'm sure the B&S may be a fine engine. But it would be enough to keep me from buying one based on my personal experience.

ETA: Along with regular push mowers I had Bunton Commercial mowers at the time so we were using the B&S commercial series of engines.


----------



## Qstorm

I just ordered one to be shipped to Canada and I chose the Briggs over the Kawasaki based on Michal's personal preference for the B&S engine. You got me second guessing but I'll be mowing my 2000 square feet 2 times a week during east coast Canadian lawn season I think I'll be good.

I guess I'll just need to maintain it. I don't think it's too late for me to switch engines since they just started production.


----------



## gatormac2112

If anyone is interested in a Swardman with extra cartridges for sale https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=11786


----------



## bbbdkc79

Has anyone with the Edwin 55 have an issue with the drum not propelling through the grass as it did when it was first bought? Mine seems to be struggling, which is making me push it through the grass a little bit.


----------



## mowww

bbbdkc79 said:


> Has anyone with the Edwin 55 have an issue with the drum not propelling through the grass as it did when it was first bought? Mine seems to be struggling, which is making me push it through the grass a little bit.


This may sound odd but check the bearings in the front roller to make sure everything is 100%. I was experiencing the same symptoms but what was causing it was that I had a bad bearing in the front roller causing a lot of drag.


----------



## Ware

bbbdkc79 said:


> Has anyone with the Edwin 55 have an issue with the drum not propelling through the grass as it did when it was first bought? Mine seems to be struggling, which is making me push it through the grass a little bit.


Also, engine off, engage the drive paddle with the side cove removed and make sure the drive belt has good tension. The control cables stretched a little on the demo mower I had. I had to adjust them.


----------



## NightTrain05

bbbdkc79 said:


> Has anyone with the Edwin 55 have an issue with the drum not propelling through the grass as it did when it was first bought? Mine seems to be struggling, which is making me push it through the grass a little bit.


You may need a new drive belt. I have not had issues with the drive belt, but I am on my 3rd belt for the reel. I did a lot of dethatching earlier in the spring and I think it may have stretched it just enough.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Waiting on Lee to send me the UPS label to send the reel back for sharpening, along with a new belt. Having to use my old standby McLane 20".


----------



## Mok

You guys are lucky to have @Reelrollers in the US. We don't have anyone in Canada. @Reelrollers do you service Canadian reels??
My Canadian peeps how do you get your swardman reels sharpened?


----------



## Babameca

Mok said:


> You guys are lucky to have @Reelrollers in the US. We don't have anyone in Canada. @Reelrollers do you service Canadian reels??
> My Canadian peeps how do you get your swardman reels sharpened?


Joining the Canadian team. Same concerns...


----------



## PokeGrande

Just ordered the 10-blade reel for my Electra 55.

:yahoo:

I'll finish out the summer/warm season with it and send off the 6-blade to be sharpened and ready for the cool season.


----------



## NightTrain05

Lawn looking good this morning with a fresh mow. 1 inch cut Bermuda in hot and sunny Oklahoma. Put down some CarbonX last week gave it a good pop.


----------



## smarchandiv

Looks awesome


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Well, if anyone was curious about the Edwin's durability/ ruggedness, I found out today. 
I had just finished mowing and parked the mower On the right side of our Tahoe so I could clean it up. My wife came out and was in a hurry to get to a meeting. As she backed out and swung around to back out of the driveway she tagged to mower with the bumper. The bumper hit the height adjustment handle and the mower spun about 115 degrees. 
My wife stopped and looked at me with astonishment and asked if she broke the mower. 
It was my fault for leaving it there in the blind spot of the vehicle. 
But... the mower took it like a champ!
Everything is straight. The height is right where I left it. The only damage was the paint on the adjustment handle is marred. And the plastic plug that goes inside the handle is gashed. 
Not bad. Not bad at all


----------



## NightTrain05

The height adjustment handle is tough. So far I have broken 2 landscaping lights off my house with it.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Wow! I thought I was being rough on my Electra.


----------



## Wfrobinette

mowww said:


> bbbdkc79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone with the Edwin 55 have an issue with the drum not propelling through the grass as it did when it was first bought? Mine seems to be struggling, which is making me push it through the grass a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> This may sound odd but check the bearings in the front roller to make sure everything is 100%. I was experiencing the same symptoms but what was causing it was that I had a bad bearing in the front roller causing a lot of drag.
Click to expand...

I had same issue this week.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I'm waiting on my cartridge and belt, and then will give it a try and see how it does. Hopefully they replaced the bedknife. It was in pretty poor shape at each end, due to the screw backing out. Has anyone had the relief grind done and backlapped their blade? I didn't order the kit yet, but that's my next purchase.


----------



## NightTrain05

My Oklahoma Bermuda lawn cut 1 inch with my Swardman. This is the best it has ever looked.


----------



## Mok

Domination! You don't exactly have a domination line but a domination fade with your neighbor!!!


----------



## ctrav

NightTrain05 said:


> My Oklahoma Bermuda lawn cut 1 inch with my Swardman. This is the best it has ever looked.


Great color on the lawn and best green clippings I have seen 😳


----------



## NightTrain05

Mok said:


> Domination! You don't exactly have a domination line but a domination fade with your neighbor!!!


The Domination line is tricky here. It's hard to tell from these pics but it's on top of a slope. The Swardman slides down it when I mow across it.


----------



## jcumpstay

Wondering if anyone has attempted to remove the rear drum on their Swardman (Edwin or Elctra) and if so how difficult this is?


----------



## ronjon84790

jcumpstay said:


> Wondering if anyone has attempted to remove the rear drum on their Swardman (Edwin or Elctra) and if so how difficult this is?


I swapped mine out a few months back. The gears are not sealed in the drum and mine had a bad squeak every time it moved from the beginning. It slowly got worse. Swardman sent me a new one and it's been good. It's simple to remove. I removed the belt, pulley and 3 bolts on each side. It's a tight fit getting it back in and lining up the 3 bolts. I used a couple pieces of wood to hold up the side rails on the Swardman. This took the weight off the drum. Hope this helps. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Mok

Very cool indeed! Do you happen to have the grooved roller? I've read that might help



NightTrain05 said:


> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domination! You don't exactly have a domination line but a domination fade with your neighbor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Domination line is tricky here. It's hard to tell from these pics but it's on top of a slope. The Swardman slides down it when I mow across it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qstorm

Quick one, silver cymbal dropped a helpful video on the Edwin. And he mentions he sets the throttle to medium. What do you guys use and recommend?


----------



## Reelrollers

Qstorm said:


> Quick one, silver cymbal dropped a helpful video on the Edwin. And he mentions he sets the throttle to medium. What do you guys use and recommend?


1/3 to 1/2 throttle is where I've found mowing to be the best and save full throttle for using the ground engagements. Cuts better in my opinion.


----------



## Mok

Reelrollers said:


> Qstorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick one, silver cymbal dropped a helpful video on the Edwin. And he mentions he sets the throttle to medium. What do you guys use and recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 1/3 to 1/2 throttle is where I've found mowing to be the best and save full throttle for using the ground engagements. Cuts better in my opinion.
Click to expand...

@Reelrollers BTW do you service reels from Canada? Qstorm and I are getting our Swardmans very soon it's being shipped and we want to know our options...


----------



## mbrake72

@Swardmanguy I've had my mower for 16 months... Honeymoon phase was good.

After three 3L 210 belts, two 3L 150 belts, one drive cog belt, two 'reel roller' sharpening (so I can back lap myself), purchase of an additional 10 blade cartridge, and ************ kit I'm looking at a frayed tattered grass blade. Other issues persist however, I'm overflowing with kool-aid consumption.

Grass type is Zorro Zoysia. HOC .75" ish (mower is 'ish' overall at this point)

I read the first few dozen post on this thread... should I not be ************ my Swardman??
I purchased the 'Swardman specific' compound from reel rollers.


----------



## bbbdkc79

For those with the Edwin 55, is there an easy way to determine which size you need for the small vertical belt? Lee at Reel Rollers said there are 2 different sizes. The cog is easy, and the front belt still had the number on it.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

bbbdkc79 said:


> For those with the Edwin 55, is there an easy way to determine which size you need for the small vertical belt? Lee at Reel Rollers said there are 2 different sizes. The cog is easy, and the front belt still had the number on it.


The small belt that drives the rear roller for the 55 is 3L-LG150
The larger belt that drives the reel is 3L 210
If you place an order w/ Reel Rollers, put your serial number in the comments section and they will set you up with the correct one. 
The pictures below are for one of the 55's w/ the Briggs engine


----------



## Mok

Hello,

I'm looking for someone or service that will sharpen my reel. What criteria am I looking for when I call them on the phone and inquiring about their service? I want to let them know this is not a simple reel like a fiskars and want to make sure they can actually sharpen my reel properly.


----------



## Ware

Mok said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for someone or service that will sharpen my reel. What criteria am I looking for when I call them on the phone and inquiring about their service? I want to let them know this is not a simple reel like a fiskars and want to make sure they can actually sharpen my reel properly.


If it is a Swardman, I would probably just send the cartridge to Reel Rollers.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for someone or service that will sharpen my reel. What criteria am I looking for when I call them on the phone and inquiring about their service? I want to let them know this is not a simple reel like a fiskars and want to make sure they can actually sharpen my reel properly.


If you have a Swardman, I believe you can send it to them and have them sharpen it.


----------



## Mok

Thanks but it's a little far sending it to CZ and as a few people have suggested I should try to look locally first. Also, reelrollers only services the US so I'm out of luck.


----------



## Mok

A few things I'm trying to understand currently like is there a relief or do I need to put a relief, or can I backlap my elektra etc. Or if I bring it to local golf course is it possible that they say they can do it like their other mowers but do actual damage? So basically is sharpening all reels the same across the board? I've also read that if you have a toro greensmaster you have to bring the whole unit in if you want it to be sharpened so what happens when I bring just the reel cartridge will he still know what to do with it?


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Mok said:


> A few things I'm trying to understand currently like is there a relief or do I need to put a relief, or can I backlap my elektra etc. Or if I bring it to local golf course is it possible that they say they can do it like their other mowers but do actual damage? So basically is sharpening all reels the same across the board? I've also read that if you have a toro greensmaster you have to bring the whole unit in if you want it to be sharpened so what happens when I bring just the reel cartridge will he still know what to do with it?


The original reel comes with a spin grind, so don't backlap it. Unless there is a smoking deal on regrinding your reel, might as well send it back to @Reelrollers to regrind, and they will put a relief grind on it so you can back lap it next season.


----------



## Ware

Mok said:


> Thanks but it's a little far sending it to CZ and as a few people have suggested I should try to look locally first. Also, reelrollers only services the US so I'm out of luck.


Sorry, I missed that you are in Canada.

@SwardmanGuy @Reelrollers who services Swardman reels in Canada?


----------



## Qstorm

@Mok the beauty of the cartridge system is you can just take it off and put it in the recycling bin and order a new one. Just kidding, don't worry the universe will guide us when the time comes.
@ware Thanks for the bump, new territory for us Canucks. I just got my Edwin a couple of days ago. Dare I say " first" in Montreal or even in Quebec. No regrets so far.


----------



## Reelrollers

Qstorm said:


> @Mok the beauty of the cartridge system is you can just take it off and put it in the recycling bin and order a new one. Just kidding, don't worry the universe will guide us when the time comes.
> @ware Thanks for the bump, new territory for us Canucks. I just got my Edwin a couple of days ago. Dare I say " first" in Montreal or even in Quebec. No regrets so far.


I'm sorry we're not shipping and running the service through Canada, it's a big country and shipping can greatly vary so the price of $150 wouldn't work as it does in the states since we pay shipping both ways.

I would suggest trying a local golf course and they will be able to put a spin grind on it (the way it is now). If you find a lawn mower shop who does sharpen reel mowers, they most likely will put a relief grind on it and going forward you then can back lap 3-5 times before needing s new relief grind.


----------



## bbbdkc79

@Lot-A-Sap, since I have the Kawasaki, I'm not sure the 3L-LG150 is the correct size


----------



## bbbdkc79

Lee had mentioned there were 2 different sizes, but the belt is so worn I can't get a number. If they're labeled by inches, I'll take mine to the auto parts store and have them put it on the measuring stick.


----------



## Qstorm

Reelrollers said:


> I would suggest trying a local golf course and they will be able to put a spin grind on it (the way it is now). If you find a lawn mower shop who does sharpen reel mowers, they most likely will put a relief grind on it and going forward you then can back lap 3-5 times before needing s new relief grind.


I called a couple of places and I may have found someone. Otherwise that's the plan. Worse comes to worse there is a swardman partner in NYC listed. That we could probably pay them a visit when we drive down.


----------



## Mok

Road trip!!! We could go to bhphoto!! If we brought our reels to that place in nyc hopefully they could sharpen our blades quickly. Maybe we could call ahead to let them know we are coming but for a limited amount of days and they could do it "express"



Qstorm said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest trying a local golf course and they will be able to put a spin grind on it (the way it is now). If you find a lawn mower shop who does sharpen reel mowers, they most likely will put a relief grind on it and going forward you then can back lap 3-5 times before needing s new relief grind.
> 
> 
> 
> I called a couple of places and I may have found someone. Otherwise that's the plan. Worse comes to worse there is a swardman partner in NYC listed. That we could probably pay them a visit when we drive down.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mok

Does anyone have the 10 blade reel? If so what length is your grass? The 6 blade reel would be good for what length range?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I have the 10 blade. I think I'm cutting between 1/4 and 1/2 inch. Right now my lawn is around 1/2" (I just went outside and measured) but needs a bit of a trim. Somewhere between 1/2" and 1/4" is generally where the HOC is set...maybe. I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how the setting relates to how high my lawn actually is because it seems like when you take off the side cover it changes it a little.

I knew I needed a higher blade count than the 5 blade I was using because I was getting washboarding. I don't know how the 6 works but the 10 seems to be working well. No washboarding anymore. The highest I've let my yard get is 1" but I wasn't maintaining at that so I just used the mower to cut it back down low and can't comment on washboarding at that level. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Mok

No you were helpful thanks! What happens when you use your 10 blade reel greater than 1/2 inch?


Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I have the 10 blade. I think I'm cutting between 1/4 and 1/2 inch. Right now my lawn is around 1/2" (I just went outside and measured) but needs a bit of a trim. Somewhere between 1/2" and 1/4" is generally where the HOC is set...maybe. I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how the setting relates to how high my lawn actually is because it seems like when you take off the side cover it changes it a little.
> 
> I knew I needed a higher blade count than the 5 blade I was using because I was getting washboarding. I don't know how the 6 works but the 10 seems to be working well. No washboarding anymore. The highest I've let my yard get is 1" but I wasn't maintaining at that so I just used the mower to cut it back down low and can't comment on washboarding at that level. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## Ware

Mok said:


> No you were helpful thanks! What happens when you use your 10 blade reel greater than 1/2 inch?


Here is a great explanation of clip - starts on page 12:

https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/education-technical-references/service-training-guides/09168sl_5-4-2018.ashx?la=en&hash=1531E3CD624D41D0E5C07157493AFECD0FF67BEE

I think Swardman notes the clip rate (in mm) for each of their reel cartridges on their website.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> No you were helpful thanks! What happens when you use your 10 blade reel greater than 1/2 inch?
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 10 blade. I think I'm cutting between 1/4 and 1/2 inch. Right now my lawn is around 1/2" (I just went outside and measured) but needs a bit of a trim. Somewhere between 1/2" and 1/4" is generally where the HOC is set...maybe. I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how the setting relates to how high my lawn actually is because it seems like when you take off the side cover it changes it a little.
> 
> I knew I needed a higher blade count than the 5 blade I was using because I was getting washboarding. I don't know how the 6 works but the 10 seems to be working well. No washboarding anymore. The highest I've let my yard get is 1" but I wasn't maintaining at that so I just used the mower to cut it back down low and can't comment on washboarding at that level. Sorry I can't be of more help!
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I've only had it for two weeks and we just scalped again. My grass wasn't terribly long to begin with so I'm not sure. I'll let you know the next time it gets away from me towards 1" and I take it down to 3/4". I hear that if it's long, it will washboard. I guess I'll find out at some point. I think someone on here said they could cut at 1" with a 10 blade and it was fine. Not sure where I saw that.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> No you were helpful thanks! What happens when you use your 10 blade reel greater than 1/2 inch?
> 
> 
> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 10 blade. I think I'm cutting between 1/4 and 1/2 inch. Right now my lawn is around 1/2" (I just went outside and measured) but needs a bit of a trim. Somewhere between 1/2" and 1/4" is generally where the HOC is set...maybe. I'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how the setting relates to how high my lawn actually is because it seems like when you take off the side cover it changes it a little.
> 
> I knew I needed a higher blade count than the 5 blade I was using because I was getting washboarding. I don't know how the 6 works but the 10 seems to be working well. No washboarding anymore. The highest I've let my yard get is 1" but I wasn't maintaining at that so I just used the mower to cut it back down low and can't comment on washboarding at that level. Sorry I can't be of more help!
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I've only had it for two weeks and we just scalped again. My grass wasn't terribly long to begin with so I'm not sure. I'll let you know the next time it gets away from me towards 1" and I take it down to 3/4". I hear that if it's long, it will washboard. I guess I'll find out at some point. I think someone on here said they could cut at 1" with a 10 blade and it was fine. Not sure where I saw that.


----------



## Mok

Very nice thanks! Great history lesson plus info on reels and cut rate. I was wondering what would happen if you just walk slower and let the reel spin away then I saw this:

"If the reel speed is too fast, in relation to ground speed, the leaves of the grass plants impacted multiple times before being cut. This can cause leaf tissue damage, and is detrimental to the long term health of the turf."



Ware said:


> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you were helpful thanks! What happens when you use your 10 blade reel greater than 1/2 inch?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a great explanation of clip - starts on page 12:
> 
> https://cdn2.toro.com/en/-/media/Files/Toro/Commercial/education-technical-references/service-training-guides/09168sl_5-4-2018.ashx?la=en&hash=1531E3CD624D41D0E5C07157493AFECD0FF67BEE
> 
> I think Swardman notes the clip rate (in mm) for each of their reel cartridges on their website.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

I'm in the planing stages of if I should pick up a 10 blade and use my 6 for scalping. Here is a link to what Swardman has to say about their reels. 
https://www.swardman.com/us/news/how-to-choose-the-right-reel-for-your-lawn/
If I did the math right the 6 blade ideal HOC would be .54" and the 10 blade would be .32" if clip rate is matched. This doesn't line up w/ the HOC range that Swardman lists. 🤷‍♂️
I'm still trying to determine how turf density plays into it. At the end of the day the lawn appears to be cut well with my 6 blade set at .75"
I'll read through the article that @Ware posted. Looks to be very interesting and informative


----------



## Babameca

@Qstorm @Mok I am shopping for a reel mower at this moment and just googled all golf courses near me. I have 15 in 20km range. Crazy! While asking for used Toros I also asked them if they can do general maintenance for me, which includes sharpening. So far 2 out of 4 places I called, were very happy to help me with this.

One of them mentioned a 30CAD fee for the sharpening... Nobody so far was doing relief though..all of them grind
Hope that helps. BTW how do you like you Swardman...


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Lot-A-Sap said:


> I'm in the planing stages of if I should pick up a 10 blade and use my 6 for scalping. Here is a link to what Swardman has to say about their reels.
> https://www.swardman.com/us/news/how-to-choose-the-right-reel-for-your-lawn/
> If I did the math right the 6 blade ideal HOC would be .54" and the 10 blade would be .32" if clip rate is matched. This doesn't line up w/ the HOC range that Swardman lists. 🤷‍♂️
> I'm still trying to determine how turf density plays into it. At the end of the day the lawn appears to be cut well with my 6 blade set at .75"
> I'll read through the article that @Ware posted. Looks to be very interesting and informative


The FOC with the swardman electra is variable based on the speed setting and handle input, some reel mowers are constant so it creates problems when changing HOC and creates more washboarding. You will have less issues with FOC with the Swardman.


----------



## Qstorm

Babameca said:


> @Qstorm @Mok I am shopping for a reel mower at this moment and just googled all golf courses near me. I have 15 in 20km range. Crazy! While asking for used Toros I also asked them if they can do general maintenance for me, which includes sharpening. So far 2 out of 4 places I called, were very happy to help me with this.
> 
> One of them mentioned a 30CAD fee for the sharpening... Nobody so far was doing relief though..all of them grind
> Hope that helps. BTW how do you like you Swardman...


That is a relief to hear, the I got the Edwin 45 and mok literally just got the Electra 55 30 mins ago. They are both awesome. The Electra as expected is super quiet. Sounds like it's just gliding over the grass. sound is comparable to a fiskars reel mower. The 55 is a beast in terms of size. Cut quality is top notch on both.

Takes a bit of getting used to maneuvering. 
Importing it was pretty seamless with fedex just need to pay pst and gst.

Hope you find your toro soon. If you can share the names of those courses that would be appreciated. I was going to make my first call to dorval.
That's for the heads up.


----------



## Babameca

@Qstorm Sainte-Hyacinthe superintendant confirmed he can do full maintenance. Saint-Bruno guy was not that hot about it, said he can get it if needed . Check you this place:
turfcare.ca
They lease equipment to golf courses and then sell it. 2 locations in Montreal and 3-4 in ON. I talked to them and they will be very glad to service a machine I would buy from them. You can ask them if they will service you... I will keep calling next week.
Let me know what happens with your checks. It is always better to have few options.
B


----------



## Mok

@Babameca I just got Electra today!! Loving it so far!



Babameca said:


> @Qstorm @Mok I am shopping for a reel mower at this moment and just googled all golf courses near me. I have 15 in 20km range. Crazy! While asking for used Toros I also asked them if they can do general maintenance for me, which includes sharpening. So far 2 out of 4 places I called, were very happy to help me with this.
> 
> One of them mentioned a 30CAD fee for the sharpening... Nobody so far was doing relief though..all of them grind
> Hope that helps. BTW how do you like you Swardman...


----------



## Babameca

@Mok I am wayyy too jealous... Really wished I had the $$$ to spare. I guess I will have to deal with the 300lbs toro tank first and go from there. Have too many other hobbies and have to balance the budget. Congratulations!


----------



## Mok

Guys who have an Elektra did you need an adaptor or did they send me the wrong charger? I'm from North America.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Mok said:


> Guys who have an Elektra did you need an adaptor or did they send me the wrong charger? I'm from North America.


Lol..... the original charger that came with mine wasn't working and they sent me a replacement like that with the Australian plug


----------



## Mok

@HungrySoutherner so what did you do? Can I just swap the ends from say my laptop charger? But the cable says 7A and the Australian one is 2.5A. There is also the option of just going to Best Buy and purchasing an adaptor...



HungrySoutherner said:


> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys who have an Elektra did you need an adaptor or did they send me the wrong charger? I'm from North America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..... the original charger that came with mine wasn't working and they sent me a replacement like that with the Australian plug
Click to expand...


----------



## Babameca

@Mok I would go with an adapter. Just make sure the charger is 110-220V


----------



## Mok

Thanks. I actually emailed Michal from Swardman and he said I can grab the cable from my laptop and plug it into the adaptor and it will charge correctly while the ship me a new charger. Kind of crappy since I paid so much and waited so long IMO but I'll get it eventually. BTW, was your charge indicator red? I expected it to be green...



Babameca said:


> @Mok I would go with an adapter. Just make sure the charger is 110-220V


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Mok said:


> Thanks. I actually emailed Michal from Swardman and he said I can grab the cable from my laptop and plug it into the adaptor and it will charge correctly while the ship me a new charger. Kind of crappy since I paid so much and waited so long IMO but I'll get it eventually. BTW, was your charge indicator red? I expected it to be green...
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mok I would go with an adapter. Just make sure the charger is 110-220V
Click to expand...

Yes its a red light and then the green percent bars


----------



## Mok

How do I get the green percent bars to load?



HungrySoutherner said:


> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I actually emailed Michal from Swardman and he said I can grab the cable from my laptop and plug it into the adaptor and it will charge correctly while the ship me a new charger. Kind of crappy since I paid so much and waited so long IMO but I'll get it eventually. BTW, was your charge indicator red? I expected it to be green...
> 
> 
> 
> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mok I would go with an adapter. Just make sure the charger is 110-220V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes its a red light and then the green percent bars
Click to expand...


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Mok said:


> How do I get the green percent bars to load?
> 
> 
> 
> HungrySoutherner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I actually emailed Michal from Swardman and he said I can grab the cable from my laptop and plug it into the adaptor and it will charge correctly while the ship me a new charger. Kind of crappy since I paid so much and waited so long IMO but I'll get it eventually. BTW, was your charge indicator red? I expected it to be green...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its a red light and then the green percent bars
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I had issues with my first power brick where it didn't show the red light or percent charge. They sent me a replacement


----------



## dtillman5

Anyone run into issues of reel not cutting level? I've adjusted every way from Sunday and can't solve it . It's cutting an 1/16" lowere on the right side as I push the mower.


----------



## Mok

Is this a recent thing? Could it be your reel adjustment or something?



dtillman5 said:


> Anyone run into issues of reel not cutting level? I've adjusted every way from Sunday and can't solve it . It's cutting an 1/16" lowere on the right side as I push the mower.


----------



## Babameca

@dtillman5 Is this your first cut with it, or it simply happened out of the blue. I can see the lines but they are not consistent all along, which bring me to this question and how levelled is your soil...


----------



## Ware

dtillman5 said:


> Anyone run into issues of reel not cutting level? I've adjusted every way from Sunday and can't solve it . It's cutting an 1/16" lowere on the right side as I push the mower.


Did you loosen the set screw before adjusting? Have you tipped it back and measured the bench HOC on both sides?

I used a nice smooth/straight board I had ripped on my table saw (approx 1x2) to span the front and rear roller, then used a small steel ruler to measure the distance between the top of the board and the cutting edge of the bedknife.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

That happens with my Electra, but I'm a low-mow-reel newbie. I made a height-gauge from scrap pine and a small nail. It works fine and I'm confident my front bar is set evenly at 3/4" HOC. In my case, I'm very confident that this issue is due to how bumpy my lawn is right now. It's worse where I have swales and hollows to navigate. I can mow in different directions and the problem goes away. So I expect this issue to be resolved as I level my lawn over the next few years.


----------



## Mok

Hey does anyone use the brush attachment? Do you guys find it's noisy? I used it for the first time this weekend with my Elektra and I find it's kind of noisy almost like a vibrating sound. If it doesn't touch the ground the noise isn't there but as soon as it makes contact with the ground the noise is there


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> Hey does anyone use the brush attachment? Do you guys find it's noisy? I used it for the first time this weekend with my Elektra and I find it's kind of noisy almost like a vibrating sound. If it doesn't touch the ground the noise isn't there but as soon as it makes contact with the ground the noise is there


Did you use it for leveling or something else? I like the idea of it but I'm not sure what I would use it for.


----------



## Mok

I used it to work top dressing into grass. It was a little noisy but works really well

Here are a few pics before and after


----------



## dtillman5

@Ware I have checked the set screw, that's not the issue. I do need a way to check bench HOC. I will try what you suggested. This is not a new thing it's been doing it for about last 3-4 cuts. I have had the reel out, checked cutting paper across reel. Looked for anything that may have come loose etc.


----------



## dtillman5

hsvtoolfool said:


> That happens with my Electra, but I'm a low-mow-reel newbie. I made a height-gauge from scrap pine and a small nail. It works fine and I'm confident my front bar is set evenly at 3/4" HOC. In my case, I'm very confident that this issue is due to how bumpy my lawn is right now. It's worse where I have swales and hollows to navigate. I can mow in different directions and the problem goes away. So I expect this issue to be resolved as I level my lawn over the next few years.


 mine has been leveled last season and this season and I was cutting level for last half of last year and the most of this year. Is there a way to adjust this front bar you speak of?


----------



## dtillman5

Babameca said:


> @dtillman5 Is this your first cut with it, or it simply happened out of the blue. I can see the lines but they are not consistent all along, which bring me to this question and how levelled is your soil...


the lawn is pretty level. I leveled last year and was cutting flat at 0.5" I leveled again this year and have been cutting flat @3/8" all season. Then in the last month or so it's been doing this. I've had the reel out, ensured I'm cutting paper all across, checked for any loose screws etc. someone mentioned a front bar (roller I assume) maybe there is a way to adjust it I missed.


----------



## bbbdkc79

@Dtillman, on page 38 or so on this thread, I had posted some pictures of an issue I had, where the mower wasn't cutting evenly. Maybe double check the screws at each end of the reel? I ended up not even being able to adjust the reel to bedknife due to the screw backing all the way out.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Sorry, I mean the front roller. The front roller sets the height of cut.

I quickly got tired of messing with a yardstick and ruler. So I took a scrap piece of 1" x 2" pine that's long enough to span the front roller and rear drum, planed one edge flat with a Stanley #5 hand plane, then tacked a small finish nail to stick out 3/4". The nail is at the bed-knife. I can tilt back the mower, lay the stick across the roller and drum, then verify the HOC at each side and the middle of the reel. It only takes a few seconds to make sure the front roller is even across the width and at my desired HOC.

I'll try to take a photo tomorrow. I hear they're worth 1,000 words, but I'm apparently unconvinced.


----------



## Ware

hsvtoolfool said:


> ...I can tilt back the mower, lay the stick across the roller and drum, then verify the HOC at each side and the middle of the reel. It only takes a few seconds to make sure the front roller is even across the width and at my desired HOC.


Do you ever find that it's not the measuring the same HOC on both ends? If so, how do you address it - since Swardman uses a single point HOC adjustment?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I think the lever arm side is what you're calling the "single point HOC". There's also a hex screw on the opposite side of the mower near the bottom. The roller height can't be adjusted freely without loosening both sides. The height adjustment binds badly if either the hex screw or the level cam isn't fully loosened. I know this because I overlooked the hex screw the first time I tried to adjust the HOC. 

So first, I loosen both the hex screw side and the lever cam. Once the roller bar moves freely through its entire range, I use my nail/stick tool on the lever side to set my HOC. Then I lock the cam down tightly and double check that side. I then use my nail/stick tool to set the hex screw side and torque it down snug. That side is usually pretty darn close without further tweaks, but I still use my homemade tool to get the roller dead even. Once everything is locked down tight on both sides, I verify the HOC across the entire reel width. I really don't care if it's precisely 3/4" or whatever, but I do want both sides exactly the same.

With a little practice, this process doesn't take as long as my bad explanation took to read. I check it every week about every 3rd mow, but so far it hasn't moved.


----------



## g-man

@hsvtoolfool Can you take a picture of the hex nut location?

Also, I use a 2 x 4 with a Hex head wood screw to measure/adjust the hoc. The screw is on the 1.5in side of the 2 x 4 and I can thread it in or out adjust the desired hoc.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I'm headed out to mow in a bit and I'll take my camera and HOC stick along for some photos. But I must admit that you guys are making me feel like I'm doing something wrong. Am I really the only Swardman owner aware of this HOC screw? Am I the only person who loosens both sides when setting the HOC?


----------



## Ware

hsvtoolfool said:


> I'm headed out to mow in a bit and I'll take my camera and HOC stick along for some photos. But I must admit that you guys are making me feel like I'm doing something wrong. Am I really the only Swardman owner aware of this HOC screw? Am I the only person who loosens both sides when setting the HOC?


No, you're doing it right. :thumbup:

I just noticed on the Edwin 1.0 demo mower I had last year that the HOC could get tweaked a little. I would sometimes need to put a little force on the roller on the side opposite the HOC adjust lever as I tightened the bolt to get the exact same HOC on both ends of the bedknife. But I know they made some improvements to stiffen the frame on the Edwin 2.0's - so I was mostly just curious if it could still happen.


----------



## g-man

@hsvtoolfool I think you are doing it right. I dont own a swardman, but I think a picture will help folks grasp the adjustment.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I went home, did a fresh re-set on the HOC, shot some photos to show my cheap-n-dirty HOC method, mowed and edged the front yard, changed back into street clothes, got some lunch before the crowds hit the West End Grill (just re-opened!), and then brought my camera back to my PC to share.

But Mr Caveman Lawyer here forgot to bring the stupid special USB adapter cable required to get any data off his ancient Sony Cybershot camera. And I'm now headed to the golf course to work on my wedge play with a new toy (Bushnell v4 Shift, baby!). So the photos will wait until tomorrow. Sorry.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I accidentally shot video instead of photos, so I went with what I had and made a 40 second MP4 video...Aaaand... it won't upload since it's not a "photo". So instead, here are some single-frame grabs that should be clear (well drat, my little video was much cooler)...





















I hope this helps!


----------



## avionics12

As a future Swardman owner I have been following this thread to learn more about the use of the Electra and Swardman in general. @hsvtoolfool Thanks for the screen shots; this has cleared up HOC adjustment for me.


----------



## smarchandiv

hsvtoolfool said:


> I accidentally shot video instead of photos, so I went with what I had and made a 40 second MP4 video...Aaaand... it won't upload since it's not a "photo". So instead, here are some single-frame grabs that should be clear (well drat, my little video was much cooler)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps!


How did your measurements turn out? Were they even on both sides?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Yes. The nail in the stick brushes against the bed-knife at both ends and the middle. I realize that the actual HOC is a smidge higher than exactly 3/4", but I don't care so long as it's the same across the entire width. I hope the nails are visible in the photos and what I'm doing is clear. I didn't show re-clamping the HOC lever cam and screwing down the hex screw. But I hope that's understood. It's a little awkward, but it's doable. With a little practice, it just takes a minute.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Anyone happen to know the size and pitch of the nylock nut for the front roller off hand?
I know I can just take the other one off and bring it with me to the hardware store if need be. 
Thanks


----------



## jhealy748

I have been following this thread for a while and am hoping I didn't miss it anywhere but can anyone who has an Electra tell me about how many Square feet you can mow per charge? Does it vary based on how much you are cutting off at a time or if it is a tougher grass vs KBG etc? I really dig the idea of the Electra but I don't want to have to charge it half way through mowing my yard!


----------



## Reelrollers

Electra is tested to run in beast mode (ground engagement cartridges (verticutter, scarifier, rotary brush) for 15,000 sq ft. When you mow with the Electra, it's not in beast mode and can go mow much more on a single charge.

When I got my first Electra, I wanted to push it to the limits. I mowed my 7,500 sq ft of Empire Zoysia 4 times over a month without ever charging until it finally died. Please don't do this, I was just testing it. But, it proved to me that they did this mower right!

You should plug the mower back into the charger after every use, I was just testing it. Think of their batteries like a IPhone battery on steroids... how many times have you charged your IPhone since you've owned it? Imagine that IPhone battery 10 times larger and 6 of them in a series, this thing is no joke!


----------



## Mok

I love my elektra!!! Btw have you tried the brush cartridge? Do you find it loud and vibrates a lot once it touches the ground and spins on the grass?



Reelrollers said:


> Electra is tested to run in beast mode (ground engagement cartridges (verticutter, scarifier, rotary brush) for 15,000 sq ft. When you mow with the Electra, it's not in beast mode and can go mow much more on a single charge.
> 
> When I got my first Electra, I wanted to push it to the limits. I mowed my 7,500 sq ft of Empire Zoysia 4 times over a month without ever charging until it finally died. Please don't do this, I was just testing it. But, it proved to me that they did this mower right!
> 
> You should plug the mower back into the charger after every use, I was just testing it. Think of their batteries like a IPhone battery on steroids... how many times have you charged your IPhone since you've owned it? Imagine that IPhone battery 10 times larger and 6 of them in a series, this thing is no joke!


----------



## bbbdkc79

It doesn't with the Edwin 55.


----------



## jhealy748

Thanks @Reelrollers that was exactly what I needed to hear! I really want one of these now!


----------



## smarchandiv

Scalped the lawn, used the scarifier cartridge and dethatched prior to top dressing. I never thought I had runners until I used this thing. Works great.


----------



## Mok

Nice. I like the scarifier a lot. I scarified really hard a few weeks and am still recovering hehe


----------



## hsvtoolfool

jhealy748 said:


> ...but can anyone who has an Electra tell me about how many Square feet you can mow per charge?


I currently only mow my 3K front yard with the Electra. But next year, I plan to mow my entire 14K front and back yard using the Electra (minus a few slopes that are too steep). While I'm confident the mower can cut my entire lot on just one charge, my 50-something year-old "dude-battery" certainly cannot. So I divide my mowing and edging chores into a three day cycle: front yard on day one, back yard on day two, then edge, weed, and any other misc. chores on day three. Rinse and repeat. I'll also level both lawns and spray PGR next year, both of which should be an immense help with time management. But I'll probably keep the same schedule just for the exercise. The cardio and weight loss really helps my golf game.


----------



## Mok

Charging capacity greatly depends on which battery you have. With the LiFePO4 you get:



> LiFePO4 is a lithium-iron- phosphate accumulator. Mowing capacity 1400 m2.


That's 15,069 ft squared!

I have that battery and on my almost 2k sq ft lawn I scarified many many many passes and also brushed and mowed a few passes and the battery didn't die. I was impressed



hsvtoolfool said:


> jhealy748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but can anyone who has an Electra tell me about how many Square feet you can mow per charge?
> 
> 
> 
> I currently only mow my 3K front yard with the Electra. But next year, I plan to mow my entire 14K front and back yard using the Electra (minus a few slopes that are too steep). While I'm confident the mower can cut my entire lot on just one charge, my 50-something year-old "dude-battery" certainly cannot. So I divide my mowing and edging chores into a three day cycle: front yard on day one, back yard on day two, then edge, weed, and any other misc. chores on day three. Rinse and repeat. I'll also level both lawns and spray PGR next year, both of which should be an immense help with time management. But I'll probably keep the same schedule just for the exercise. The cardio and weight loss really helps my golf game.
Click to expand...


----------



## PokeGrande

I've double cut 8K sq ft on one charge on more than one occasion.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I'm having some trouble with my Electra. The ten blade hits the bed knife on just two of the blades on one side. If I adjust it so it won't hit those two blades, it isn't cutting the grass all the way across. Has anyone else run into this? I'm not sure how to post the video I have of it but I can if someone can give me instructions.


----------



## Shindoman

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> I'm having some trouble with my Electra. The ten blade hits the bed knife on just two of the blades on one side. If I adjust it so it won't hit those two blades, it isn't cutting the grass all the way across. Has anyone else run into this? I'm not sure how to post the video I have of it but I can if someone can give me instructions.


Is it new, or have you had it for a while? Sounds like the reel needs a grind.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Shindoman said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having some trouble with my Electra. The ten blade hits the bed knife on just two of the blades on one side. If I adjust it so it won't hit those two blades, it isn't cutting the grass all the way across. Has anyone else run into this? I'm not sure how to post the video I have of it but I can if someone can give me instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it new, or have you had it for a while? Sounds like the reel needs a grind.
Click to expand...

I've had it for a month. Used it about 5 times but the grass was longer this time and it was noticable. It won't cut paper and not hit the bed knife. I marked the blades with a sharpie to see which ones it was and it's a blade and then another one three blades away from it that it's hitting. How can I fix that? Will a grind do it? Should I have to do it this soon?


----------



## Shindoman

Contact the dealer. Aren't they the ones that would grind it anyway?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Shindoman said:


> Contact the dealer. Aren't they the ones that would grind it anyway?


Yeah I think Swardman would do it but my understanding is it shouldn't happen this soon after purchase. Could this have been something I did to cause this? I'll be contacting them tomorrow if I can't figure it out from the forum.


----------



## Shindoman

All you are doing is cut the grass, that shouldn't cause your issue. Unless you hit something. Maybe a small pebble, but that usually leaves a nick on the blade.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Shindoman said:


> All you are doing is cut the grass, that shouldn't cause your issue. Unless you hit something. Maybe a small pebble, but that usually leaves a nick on the blade.


That was my thought as well. I don't see how bumping the sidewalk or something would hit just those two blades and they aren't opposite each other. It's my own fault for not being more diligent checking each time that it cut paper. It made the dinging sound like it was hitting the bedknife the first time I used it and I just loosened it a little but didn't go back and check that it was cutting paper.


----------



## Shindoman

To be honest, it sounds like a out of round reel. I'm sure the dealer will make it right.


----------



## Mok

Do you guys adjust your reel often? I've been using my swardman for about 3 weeks now mowing about 3 times a week and I did a cut test and it's not cutting newspaper


----------



## Babameca

@Mok I don't know how do you guys adjust, but I was told to clearly avoid the reel to hit the bed knife. It is also written in my manual. Distance should be between 0.001 and 0.003 inches for proper cut. Tighter spec is for new grass and higher for dense established turf. My reel turns freely and cuts wonders...I have a Jacobsen
B


----------



## Mok

Ohhh you got the Jacobsen nice! It was failing the cut test. I remember when I first got it the cut test was passing. On my elektra when I engage the blades I have to hit the lock button and pull on a trigger for blade to start. I was being lazy and just kept finger on trigger which caused much unnecessary blade spinning. Won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## smarchandiv

Mok said:


> Do you guys adjust your reel often? I've been using my swardman for about 3 weeks now mowing about 3 times a week and I did a cut test and it's not cutting newspaper


I adjust it prior to every cut. Make sure the blade is very clean. I find if sand or dirt is in there it will prevent the reel from spinning as easy against the bed knife. I test it on a folded over piece of paper (thicker)


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Mok said:


> ....I did a cut test and it's not cutting newspaper...


Whoa! Isn't newsprint too thin? I'm way off that. I would think the ideal reel/bedknife gap is slightly closer than a blade of the grass you're cutting. I take standard 20# copier paper and fold it once to get a double thickness. The result should around 0.007" and my reel runs very quiet yet cuts my Bermuda cleanly. Am I the only person using a gap this large?

I've been wanting to experiment with some thicker paper weights so I won't have to fold...

16# = 0.0032" (newsprint range)
18# = 0.0036"
20# = 0.0038 (copier)
24# = 0.0048"
28# = 0.0058"
29# = 0.0060"
31# = 0.0061"
35# = 0.0062"
36# = 0.0068"
39# = 0.0072"
40# = 0.0073"
43# = 0.0074"
44# = 0.0076"


----------



## Ware

hsvtoolfool said:


> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I did a cut test and it's not cutting newspaper...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Isn't newsprint too thin? I'm way off that. I would think the ideal reel/bedknife gap is slightly closer than a blade of the grass you're cutting. I take standard 20# copier paper and fold it once to get a double thickness. The result should around 0.007" and my reel runs very quiet yet cuts my Bermuda cleanly. Am I the only person using a gap this large?
Click to expand...

Toro documentation recommends a strip of newspaper:





​
The John Deere manuals I've seen recommend 0.001-0.002" clearance:

​
It looks like the Swardman manual actually suggests light contact is normal:

​


----------



## Mok

Cool. Thanks for the post. I tightened screws till it cut and then tried to back off as much as I could while still being able to cut the newspaper sheet


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I don't question that Toro, JD, and other "true" greensmowers spec 1 or 2 thou given their HOC and demanding surface finish. But what about 3/4" to 1" HOC? Granted I accidentally scalped my front yard at just below 1/2" last week because I was a little loopy after a colonoscopy, but the Electra still butchered my Bermuda nicely. The cutting action was smooth.


----------



## Mok

Sorry you question sounds interesting but I don't completely follow. 
I noticed that the side panel has some play on my elektra so I questioned the validity of its hoc since it could shift so much. I bought a piece of wood and put a screw through
It like some of the other guys do here except they use metal. The wood was level and it measured it. When the cover first snaps into place then the hoc is exact. Today I mowed at 3/4" but that is as short as I'm going for this year. I also spoon fed some ams (ammonium sulfate) so I expect lots of growing to be happening shortly!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mok said:


> Sorry you question sounds interesting but I don't completely follow.
> I noticed that the side panel has some play on my elektra so I questioned the validity of its hoc since it could shift so much. I bought a piece of wood and put a screw through
> It like some of the other guys do here except they use metal. The wood was level and it measured it. When the cover first snaps into place then the hoc is exact. Today I mowed at 3/4" but that is as short as I'm going for this year. I also spoon fed some ams (ammonium sulfate) so I expect lots of growing to be happening shortly!


I have that same issue with the scale moving if I remove the side cover or it gets bumped. I've thought about putting some tape where I want certain heights because I'm too lazy to make a HOC gauge.


----------



## Mok

I can validate for you. So when you snap it on then and adjust the hoc then that is the correct height. If you leave it there and assuming your screws are tight it will seem like the hoc moved but it's really the panel and your hoc hasn't changed


----------



## smarchandiv

Ware said:


> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I did a cut test and it's not cutting newspaper...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Isn't newsprint too thin? I'm way off that. I would think the ideal reel/bedknife gap is slightly closer than a blade of the grass you're cutting. I take standard 20# copier paper and fold it once to get a double thickness. The result should around 0.007" and my reel runs very quiet yet cuts my Bermuda cleanly. Am I the only person using a gap this large?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's how I do it
> 
> Toro documentation recommends a strip of newspaper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The John Deere manuals I've seen recommend 0.001-0.002" clearance:
> 
> ​
> It looks like the Swardman manual actually suggests light contact is normal:
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Okay, I think I worried over nothing @Ware.

The difference between newsprint and copier paper thickness is only about 5 to 8 tenths (0.0008") at most, which is pretty negligible in the context of a lawn mower. The reel bearings would need a pretty high tolerance level for a half-thou to matter.

The most interesting thing I learned web-searching last night was the "cut one, leave one" axiom...

http://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/wetrt/article/1988mar34.pdf

_"First, position the bed-knife in contact with the reel. Fold in half a piece of paper about 0.003 inches thick and, while rotating the reel, slowly cut the paper. Pass the paper down each blade the full length. At least one paper should be cut off. If so, the reel is set to within 0.003 inches."_​
http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/1990s/1991/910509.pdf

_"Fold a strip of newspaper in half, place it between the reel and bed knife, and check the quality of cut from side to side. The blades should cut the top section of the paper and fold (crimp) the bottom piece. If the reel does not cut the top piece, it may be adjusted too tight. If both pieces foldover, both the reel and bed knife may need resharpening. Use the newspaper to check the quality of cut at all points between the reel and bed knife. The paper should have a clean, crisp cut and not be shredded or torn."_​
http://www.grounds-mag.com/mag/grounds_maintenance_back_lap_reels/

_"Zero metal-to-metal contact between bed-knife and reel is ideal. Try for "cut one, leave one." Put two strips of newspaper between the reel and bed-knife and adjust the clearance so the reel cuts one paper and leaves the other."_​
I cut both paper folds across the entire reel width, so I may be setting my Electra a bit close. On the other hand, maybe it's perfect since 20# copier paper is a teeny bit thicker than newsprint paper. Hmm.

The real can o' worms I stumbled upon is the debate over relief grinding and backlapping...

https://www.pitchcare.com/news-media/what-a-relief.html

_"When setting the mower as a scythe, with zero reel to bed-knife contact, there is no need for a blade thinning (a relief), a 100% relief is there all the time, so the machine runs easier and with less energy input, less fuel use, lower hydraulic pressures and so on."_​
This relief grind and backlap debate has no consensus from what I can see. Personally, I like the idea of no relief grind and zero reel to bed-knife contact. The Electra is so quiet, it just ruins the fun for me to hear any metal-on-metal scraping.


----------



## Mok

For me I can't seem to find anyone that does a relief grind here so soon grind it is..


----------



## RangersFC

froggydetail said:


> They got married today and their parents are from East Texas so the inbreeding of Swardmans is normal in these parts. Little 18 inch gas powered Edwin 2.0 needed a big 22 inch Electra battery powered red headed wife/sister. Edwin will do the heavy lifting tasks like verticut/scarify while his wife Electra does the manicure trim. In event Electra needs time off or grass too tall, Edwin 5/10 blade will be backup plan.


Question for you - if you were to only buy one today, would you get the Electra or Edwin? I'm 90% sure I want the Electra over the Edwin.


----------



## Mok

I love my elektra! Enjoy the 8am mow and not smelling gas. If you can afford it go for it. Actually one thing the Edwin has over elektra is that if you are using your mower a lot you don't really get downtime as long as you have gas but with the elektra you can potentially run out of battery power and have to charge it


----------



## ShaneQi

Guys, got an email from Swardman regarding an unfinished order (I put the order on swordman website but didn't pay because I didn't want to use bank transfer).

In the email, she mentioned that:



> If you really want to finish your order, may I suggest to wait little bit for the mower? *We are just finalizing improvements on our Electra mower.* So we would already send you a newer model, if you can wait little bit more.


I don't know if you all know this already, but want to share it regardless.


----------



## Mok

Aghhhhhh I just got my elektra!!!!!


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Mok said:


> Aghhhhhh I just got my elektra!!!!!


I predict a sudden flurry of barely used Electra's to hit the for sale pages soon.....


----------



## Mok

Why you looking to buy? I'm selling... haha!!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

When you find out what the changes are, can you tell us?


----------



## ShaneQi

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> When you find out what the changes are, can you tell us?


I'm planning to buy the Electra in the next year. 
I believe someone else will find this out earlier than me, but yes I will share it here once I get to know the improvements.


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Whatever the changes are they will be available to current Electra owners


----------



## NJ-lawn

I read through this thread but I don't think anyone mentioned the groomer brush. Anyone buy that attachment? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Mok

NJ-lawn said:


> I read through this thread but I don't think anyone mentioned the groomer brush. Anyone buy that attachment? If so how do you like it?


I have it. I use it to spread dirt and OM on lawn. Was wondering if I should use it to pick up leaves


----------



## bbbdkc79

After scarifying and verticutting I use the brush to pick up the heavy stuff, and then go back with the reel cartridge to clean up the remains.


----------



## Mok

bbbdkc79 said:


> After scarifying and verticutting I use the brush to pick up the heavy stuff, and then go back with the reel cartridge to clean up the remains.


After scarifying I normally use a rotary to vacuum a lot of the leftover mess do you find your method is just as thorough? I might sell my rotary..


----------



## bbbdkc79

I no longer have a rotary, so in my case, it's the best option. But it does do a decent job. It doesn't have the power of the rotary suction, but it does get the majority of the debris. Plus, once I hit it with the reel, it just makes the lawn look real clean. Is it extra work? Yes. Is it worth it? Yes again.


----------



## Mok

bbbdkc79 said:


> I no longer have a rotary, so in my case, it's the best option. But it does do a decent job. It doesn't have the power of the rotary suction, but it does get the majority of the debris. Plus, once I hit it with the reel, it just makes the lawn look real clean. Is it extra work? Yes. Is it worth it? Yes again.


Thanks. And how do you like the verticutter? I don't even know when to use that thing


----------



## Babameca

Mok said:


> bbbdkc79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have a rotary, so in my case, it's the best option. But it does do a decent job. It doesn't have the power of the rotary suction, but it does get the majority of the debris. Plus, once I hit it with the reel, it just makes the lawn look real clean. Is it extra work? Yes. Is it worth it? Yes again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. And how do you like the verticutter? I don't even know when to use that thing
Click to expand...

When you have to clean and remove thatch. Very useful for KBG, not much for RG. It may also cut rhizomes and promote further spreading in the case of KBG.


----------



## Mok

I guess to be more specific I was trying to see from actual users who own the swardman verticutter do they use their verticutter, do they like it and how do they use it with their cleaning routines/renos. The reviews weren't so great and many reviews didn't even consider it a real verticutter. So @bbbdkc79 what is your opinion on the verticutter? Is it a worthwhile purchase for Kbg?


----------



## NightTrain05

I used my Verticutter once and that was when I first got my Swardman Edwin. You know just playing with my new toy. I also have the dethatcher and brush. If I had to do it again I would not have spent the money on the Verticutter. To be honest I am not really sure when I would use it. I am in Oklahoma with Bermuda sod. I used the dethatcher in early spring to get rid of what was left after my early spring scalp. I also did my sister's yard and one of my neighbor's. I also used the dethatcher to remove mulch from my yard. I put down Scotts lawn soil when I had some utility work done to level it back out and just ran to Home Depot and grabbed some it that. I don't recommend the mulch was making my blade stop so I removed it. I use the brush when I put down sand/soil mix to level. I also used it last winter to clear my sidewalk of snow. It wasn't a lot of snow maybe 2 inches. I wouldn't look for this to replace a snow blower for your northern folks. Overall I like my Swardman. I attached a pic of my lawn from mid August to show how it looked in the hottest time of summer.



Mok said:


> I guess to be more specific I was trying to see from actual users who own the swardman verticutter do they use their verticutter, do they like it and how do they use it with their cleaning routines/renos. The reviews weren't so great and many reviews didn't even consider it a real verticutter. So @bbbdkc79 what is your opinion on the verticutter? Is it a worthwhile purchase for Kbg?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I have the verticutter and have used it once when I first got it. I have never used a rented verticutter so I don't have much to compare it to. I did only do half my lawn and it was in late August/early September. I can still sort of see the lines from in on my lawn. I'm curious if it will make a difference once we get going next spring. I may do it again on just that half to test it. The biggest issue I had with it is the sand it brought up from sanding this past May. I don't know what everyone else does about that as I've read other who experienced the same thing even after sanding two years prior.

I also have the dethatcher. My sod is only a year old so I wouldn't say it necessarily needs it but I wanted to try it out. Since I got my stuff at the end of the season, I didn't really get to see what effect it had on my lawn. I hope to see a bigger difference in the grass in the spring in the areas I did both of these things.

I didn't buy the sweeper. It looks cool but I didn't know if I'd ever actually use it. I have a landscape rake and the 3x3 pull grate thing used on baseball fields for leveling so I didn't think it would add that much to what I currently have.


----------



## bbbdkc79

While I'd admit the verticutter does not do what many of the folks on here want it to do, it does do a decent job of breaking up the "runners" in my Bermuda. I've used it twice, but since my yard is fairly new (less than 2 years) both front and back, I'm not sure of the long term affects. We have to realize this attachment was designed over in the EU, and their lawns are not what we have here, so my expectations were lower. I bought the whole package during the Black Friday sales last year, so it didn't hurt as bad laying out the funds.


----------



## NJ-lawn

I have a question about getting a specific color. I noticed Reel Rollers have like 8 or 9 different colors. If you goon the Swardman site I read something like 200 different choices of colors?

Anyone who bought a Swardman inquire about other colors besides stock colors? I wonder what the premium is for color upgrade. Be pretty cool to have the color of your favorite sports team.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Although I did go all in on the attachments, I did not go for a personal color.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I got a different color. They were doing a special and it was free to get any color. I got a pinkish red color. I figured it was slightly more girly for me. Probably will be challenging to get rid of if I ever have to sell it but it's fun to have a pink mower.


----------



## smarchandiv

I used it early in the summer on 2 month old sod . . You notice it brings a lot of runners that you didn't think you had to the surface. Then I used the dethatcher, which brought up WAY more trash than I thought I had in the sod. Both of them beat up the grass some but I think the theory is it grows back thicker


----------



## Reelrollers

I'm going on my 3rd year with the Swardman and admittedly, I hadn't used the Verticutter on my Empire Zoysia until 6 weeks ago. I wanted to run an experiment to see if the verticutter would really make my Zoysia grow vertical vs horizontal specifically in the backyard where I have sod that is now 3 years old. My front yard has been in place 10 years and grows very thick and vertical. For some reason, the backyard has a lot of grass growing horizontal (lets call it 45 degrees) and isn't as thick because of it.

It is to late in the season here in GA to be beating up your lawn, but I also purchased Ryan Knorr's Simple Solutions product to see if it would help my turf recover before going dormant. I scalped, verticut in 2 directions with grass catcher, and then used the scarifier at a height that would only pick up debris left behind. I started counting how many trash cans of material I pulled from my lawn, but gave up after I hit the 20 mark. I would guess it was somewhere in the ballpark of 30 - 40 full round trash cans full of debris. The verticutter left these perfect 2" x 2" squares in my turf - but wow did my lawn look awful afterwards! My wife so mad.

I'll post pictures today when I get back home, but 6 weeks later my lawn has recovered and the grass in the back yard is all growing vertical! The grass is still recovering, but where the grass is dark green and growing it is all growing straight up, I"m amazed. I never saw a need for the verticutter, but I believe it now only helped my grass stop running so much, but it also thinned it out which I believe is really needed now that I look back at what it was before verticutting. There are some really good journals out there of folks who have done this with their Bermuda, I'm not as knowledgeable on KBG.


----------



## cosgrc

@Reelrollers Are there going to be Black Friday sales on Swardman this year?


----------



## NJ-lawn

cosgrc said:


> @Reelrollers Are there going to be Black Friday sales on Swardman this year?


Good question.....I'm interested too


----------



## Reelrollers

No, we will not have a Black Friday sale because we just finished up a moving sale on all Swardman mowers.

Once we complete our move, we'll be updating our store with some cool new products:
-Beefed Up transport casters with support bar
-New handlebars with thicker longer brackets 
-New reels with solid discs, double welds, thicker reel blades which are now cold forged
-New reel service program which include a custom pelican case to ensure each reel arrives safely. Best part is all of these advancements can be added to any Swardman mower.


----------



## Wkhan9032

Hey guys,

Those of you with Edwin mower that have an rear roller wiper installed. Could you please take some pictures of where the galvanized wire goes through and where the wire actually bolts on? I received the wiper kit but no instructions to install it. I see in the online pictures where it goes through on the right side but no clue about the left side where the belts and gears are.

Below are the pictures of the kit received.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## cosgrc

Thanks to Lee @Reelrollers for the great customer service! Excited for this season to start so I can try this thing out.


----------



## Brackin4au

cosgrc said:


> Thanks to Lee @Reelrollers for the great customer service! Excited for this season to start so I can try this thing out.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Hello everyone. Just wanted to gives folks an update if you haven't sent your reel in for service yet. 
I did my spring scalp a couple weeks ago and figured I would send the reel in to @Reelrollers for service. 
I purchased the service on the website and sent in the reel using the box it came in originally using the shipping label they emailed me. 
After they received the reel, I got an email saying they were offering the new design reel (HD reel) if I traded in my old 10 blade plus $99(this is in addition to the price of the reel service)
I thought this was a good deal since I was already getting my old one serviced anyway $99 for the new design was a win. 
It shipped back to me in a box with custom foam inserts and total turnaround from door to door was a week. 
The new design is a good improvement and worth the cost in my opinion. 
Another great experience with @Reelrollers


----------



## dwells97

Lot-A-Sap said:


> Hello everyone. Just wanted to gives folks an update if you haven't sent your reel in for service yet.
> I did my spring scalp a couple weeks ago and figured I would send the reel in to @Reelrollers for service.
> I purchased the service on the website and sent in the reel using the box it came in originally using the shipping label they emailed me.
> After they received the reel, I got an email saying they were offering the new design reel (HD reel) if I traded in my old 10 blade plus $99(this is in addition to the price of the reel service)
> I thought this was a good deal since I was already getting my old one serviced anyway $99 for the new design was a win.
> It shipped back to me in a box with custom foam inserts and total turnaround from door to door was a week.
> The new design is a good improvement and worth the cost in my opinion.
> Another great experience with @Reelrollers


Just did the same thing. I agree the new reel is an improvement.


----------



## Thedavenorris

Post 1 of 2: Hello all hoping for an easy answer here (maybe)...

When starting my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 most of the time all is well. Occasionally after some run time and a restart, the engine RPM is not controlled by the lever on the column nor by the lever on the engine and seems to be at 100%. I took a look at the springs and while I haven't taken the gas tank off, I don't see any flipped or missing springs. The mower is new by the way and cutting great (Clean carb etc.). Usually after a breather and a restart all is well. However, the times when it does do this I can not seem to get the engine rpms controlled until messing with the choke, different levers, and all of a sudden it seems to work again after some time. Totally perplexed...

Has any one experienced the same thing or have any ideas as to what I can look into?


----------



## Thedavenorris

Post 2 of 2: So today I fired it up! Ran like a champ with the throttle able to be adjusted. Shut it off and upon starting it back up - the throttle on "start" or full made no difference. The rpms were at 100% nothing would change it...

Just figured I would throw this out there. By the way this is the Briggs and Stratton engine not the Kawasaki.

Thanks for any help on this in advance by the way.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

I'm not certain that I am following. However, do you turn the choke off after the engine has started? And when starting an already warm engine usually you can keep the throttle at about half to restart. 
Or is the issues that there seems to be no throttle response from the throttle control?
Can you see the lever moving at the engine?
Sorry I know that was more questions then answers.


----------



## Millennial Mower

I bet yall didnt know there was a Swardman fan page on facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/148006243232604/


----------



## thegiftedgreek

For the scarifier cartridge, what is the optimal height to pull up cut grass from top of dirt without digging? I scalped a few weeks ago and did not bag clippings :roll: The lack of rain here has had the opposite effect and is preventing green up in a lot of areas.


----------



## NightTrain05

thegiftedgreek said:


> For the scarifier cartridge, what is the optimal height to pull up cut grass from top of dirt without digging? I scalped a few weeks ago and did not bag clippings :roll: The lack of rain here has had the opposite effect and is preventing green up in a lot of areas.


When I set mine up I have it on the concrete sidewalk or driveway and adjust it so that the tines just barely touch the concrete. I should write down the measurement next time.


----------



## NightTrain05

Millennial Mower said:


> I bet yall didnt know there was a Swardman fan page on facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/148006243232604/


I just requested to join.


----------



## Awar

So I received my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55cm today and after starting it I noticed that *the reel spins at full speed even when the reel control lever is not engaged*. I tried to loosen the cable as recommended in the troubleshooting section of the manual, but no matter how much I loosen it, the reel keeps spinning. Engaging the control lever or not does not make a difference on how it spins.

I emailed Lee from reelrollers and he responded that "the belt needs do break in and stretch a little".

I'm wondering if anybody has faced this before. I saw a previous post where somebody had the verticutter continuously spinning but the reel cartridge did not spin.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Awar said:


> So I received my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55cm today and after starting it I noticed that *the reel spins at full speed even when the reel control lever is not engaged*. I tried to loosen the cable as recommended in the troubleshooting section of the manual, but no matter how much I loosen it, the reel keeps spinning. Engaging the control lever or not does not make a difference on how it spins.
> 
> I emailed Lee from reelrollers and he responded that "the belt needs do break in and stretch a little".
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has faced this before. I saw a previous post where somebody had the verticutter continuously spinning but the reel cartridge did not spin.


Is the return spring installed?
The belt will stretch after you put a load on the reel from mowing. 
When I first got mine, the reel rotated a bit intermittently while I was on the driveway. But as soon as the resistance from the grass was available, the rotation would stop.


----------



## Awar

Lot-A-Sap said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I received my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55cm today and after starting it I noticed that *the reel spins at full speed even when the reel control lever is not engaged*. I tried to loosen the cable as recommended in the troubleshooting section of the manual, but no matter how much I loosen it, the reel keeps spinning. Engaging the control lever or not does not make a difference on how it spins.
> 
> I emailed Lee from reelrollers and he responded that "the belt needs do break in and stretch a little".
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has faced this before. I saw a previous post where somebody had the verticutter continuously spinning but the reel cartridge did not spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the return spring installed?
> The belt will stretch after you put a load on the reel from mowing.
> When I first got mine, the reel rotated a bit intermittently while I was on the driveway. But as soon as the resistance from the grass was available, the rotation would stop.
Click to expand...

@Lot-A-Sap yes the spring is in place and I loosened up the cable as much as I could.





I have the reel to bed knife adjusted for barely any contact (but cutting paper) so there's no resistance at all. I'll wait & see how the belt stretches during use but it'll be a while before I can reel mow as my lawn recovers from sand leveling.


----------



## Saints

Awar said:


> Lot-A-Sap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I received my Swardman Edwin 2.1 55cm today and after starting it I noticed that *the reel spins at full speed even when the reel control lever is not engaged*. I tried to loosen the cable as recommended in the troubleshooting section of the manual, but no matter how much I loosen it, the reel keeps spinning. Engaging the control lever or not does not make a difference on how it spins.
> 
> I emailed Lee from reelrollers and he responded that "the belt needs do break in and stretch a little".
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has faced this before. I saw a previous post where somebody had the verticutter continuously spinning but the reel cartridge did not spin.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the return spring installed?
> The belt will stretch after you put a load on the reel from mowing.
> When I first got mine, the reel rotated a bit intermittently while I was on the driveway. But as soon as the resistance from the grass was available, the rotation would stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Lot-A-Sap yes the spring is in place and I loosened up the cable as much as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the reel to bed knife adjusted for barely any contact (but cutting paper) so there's no resistance at all. I'll wait & see how the belt stretches during use but it'll be a while before I can reel mow as my lawn recovers from sand leveling.
Click to expand...

I haven't had that problem. When adjusting the reel to bed knife you should have some resistance to cut paper from my experience.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

@Awar


Tighten your barrel adjuster. Unscrewing the adjuster increases the effective length of the sleeve. Thus, tightening the cable. 
Start with the barrel adjusters almost all the way in at both ends. This way as the cable is stretched, you have maximum "room" to adjust. 
Now, turn your barrel adjuster out just enough to allow the lever to sit flush at full engagement while still providing adequate pressure on the belt.
The roller arm should have barley any pressure on the belt when the lever is not engaged. 
Let me know if that all makes sense


----------



## Awar

Lot-A-Sap said:


> @Awar
> 
> 
> Tighten your barrel adjuster. Unscrewing the adjuster increases the effective length of the sleeve. Thus, tightening the cable.
> Start with the barrel adjusters almost all the way in at both ends. This way as the cable is stretched, you have maximum "room" to adjust.
> Now, turn your barrel adjuster out just enough to allow the lever to sit flush at full engagement while still providing adequate pressure on the belt.
> The roller arm should have barley any pressure on the belt when the lever is not engaged.
> Let me know if that all makes sense


@Lot-A-Sap excuse my ignorance but can you explain which ones are the barrel adjusters? :?

Also what do you mean when you say "allow the lever to sit flush at full engagement".

Sorry first time reel owner and I'm not familiar with all the terminology


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

The barrel adjuster is the name for the part that turns to adjust the cable tension. 
I just mean to make sure the cable is not so tight that when you engage the reel that the control lever for the reel isn't allowed to sit flush with the handlebar.
Looking at the picture you have the cable full tight.


----------



## Awar

Lot-A-Sap said:


> The barrel adjuster is the name for the part that turns to adjust the cable tension.
> I just mean to make sure the cable is not so tight that when you engage the reel that the control lever for the reel isn't allowed to sit flush with the handlebar.
> Looking at the picture you have the cable full tight.


You're right in the pic I posted above the reel cable was tight, which I loosened afterwards as shown in this picture:



Even when fully loosened there's still some tension on the reel belt which makes the reel rotate. But I did realize that it does not rotate at full speed, so when I engage the reel lever it does speed up. So the reel still rotates but I can stop it by hand (by holding the pulley, not the reel blades apparently).

This pic shows the reel clutch still applying some tension on the reel belt even with the cable fully loosened up. It looks like the belt should loosen up a little with use as I don't see any other way to further adjust it.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

@Awar 
Gotcha. 
Yeah the belt will stretch the first time you mow. It will be good to go I bet. 
Enjoy


----------



## acegator

Quick questions on the rotary brush and cutting height these may be stupid questions so sorry ahead of time.

-Website states the 6 blade cuts between - 0.8 - 1.6" and the 10 blade 0.4 - 0.8in but the maximum height adjustment on the mower goes to 2" - What HOC do I need to start out with for either? currently getting - 1 - 3/8th's with rotary

- Rotary brush - has anyone used this to clean up general debris and I am not talking about 1/4 rocks or anything like that more like mulch etc.. will it sweep it into the catcher?


----------



## Mok

Sorry I don't follow the HOC question.

Regarding the brush I find it spins too fast to pick up debris. To remove worm castings it just smears it all over the place and messes up grass. In fall it also goes too fast to pick up leaves. It works great in pushing sand or Organic material into the canopy or spreading small mounds of dirt around. I wouldn't say it's the best tool for levelling however. For picking up or throwing debris off lawn I like the scarifier however (but I wouldn't use it all the time)


acegator said:


> Quick questions on the rotary brush and cutting height these may be stupid questions so sorry ahead of time.
> 
> -Website states the 6 blade cuts between - 0.8 - 1.6" and the 10 blade 0.4 - 0.8in but the maximum height adjustment on the mower goes to 2" - What HOC do I need to start out with for either? currently getting - 1 - 3/8th's with rotary
> 
> - Rotary brush - has anyone used this to clean up general debris and I am not talking about 1/4 rocks or anything like that more like mulch etc.. will it sweep it into the catcher?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Thanks @Mok it wasn't my question but you cured me from wanting the brush. I don't think I have any application for it.


----------



## Mok

NP! I will try to find more applications for it since I already have it. It's really good for pushing sand down but I need more uses for it to make me feel like it was a worthwhile purchase!



Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Thanks @Mok it wasn't my question but you cured me from wanting the brush. I don't think I have any application for it.


----------



## acegator

sorry I could have been clearer on my question -

- I see the # of blades impacts the cutting frequency what I am a little confused on is the HOC settings on the Swardman - can I cut at say 2" with a 10-blade reel? Or would I need a 6 blade? I understand the lower the HOC the greater # of blades is recommended..

Just my inexperience with reel mowers in general.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

acegator said:


> sorry I could have been clearer on my question -
> 
> - I see the # of blades impacts the cutting frequency what I am a little confused on is the HOC settings on the Swardman - can I cut at say 2" with a 10-blade reel? Or would I need a 6 blade? I understand the lower the HOC the greater # of blades is recommended..
> 
> Just my inexperience with reel mowers in general.


To help you understand blade count you can think of it in another way. Think about how much grass each reel blade is gathering. If you are cutting from 1.5" down to 1" you need more room between blades to gather everything. So, in that example a 6 blade would be needed. You could use a 10 blade reel at the higher HOC but you couldn't let the grass get so high between mowing. You would probably need to mow every other day. 
If you are cutting from .75" to .5", you are not gather as much grass between each blade. However, you will more readily see the space between clips. Thus, the washboard effect. 
Ideally you match height of cut to frequency of clip. But there is a range of HOC you can use with a given reel.


----------



## acegator

Ok I understand now, this was a great explanation I appreciate you taking the time to respond.



Lot-A-Sap said:


> acegator said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry I could have been clearer on my question -
> 
> - I see the # of blades impacts the cutting frequency what I am a little confused on is the HOC settings on the Swardman - can I cut at say 2" with a 10-blade reel? Or would I need a 6 blade? I understand the lower the HOC the greater # of blades is recommended..
> 
> Just my inexperience with reel mowers in general.
> 
> 
> 
> To help you understand blade count you can think of it in another way. Think about how much grass each reel blade is gathering. If you are cutting from 1.5" down to 1" you need more room between blades to gather everything. So, in that example a 6 blade would be needed. You could use a 10 blade reel at the higher HOC but you couldn't let the grass get so high between mowing. You would probably need to mow every other day.
> If you are cutting from .75" to .5", you are not gather as much grass between each blade. However, you will more readily see the space between clips. Thus, the washboard effect.
> Ideally you match height of cut to frequency of clip. But there is a range of HOC you can use with a given reel.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

Hey guys, just registered.

I've been trying to convince my wife to let me buy a Swardman mower since I found out about them. She finally let me pull the trigger on an Edwin 2.1 so I'm excited. This will be my first reel mower and I will be trying to lower my height of cut down on my Bermuda.

The mowers are on backorder until July 20 it says but it accepted my order so I'm hoping it won't be too long after that. In the mean time I will be going as low as possible with the Toro rotary guy and might try to level out a few areas in the next month or two.

Just wanted to drop by and say how excited I am to get this thing. I will be combing every single swardman post here and reading everything I can about it haha. I can't wait to receive the machine.


----------



## RangersFC

You are going to love your Swardman. Very high quality and provides an amazing cut. I really enjoy the attachments, which make it really versatile. My front yard has a bunch of obstacles, and it is very easy to maneuver. The adjustments to HOC and reel to bed knife are a breeze, and coming from a Tru-Cut, it has been amazing! Very satisfied with my purchase, and highly recommend it to anyone.

Here's a cut from today, cut at .5in.



Me using the brush attachment when leveling the lawn. It pushed the sand right into the canopy and produced a much flatter surface than in my prior attempts. I added more sand after brushing and went over it with a leveling rake.



My only complaint about the Swardman arises when my Tifway 419 gets really thick and I'm cutting at .5in. At those times, I wish the Swardman weighed as much as a greens mower. When I hit those very dense spots, the Swardman almost gets lifted off the turf and floats from side to side. No machine is perfect, and that is a very tiny nit-pick. Don't laugh, but I picked up a Toro GM1600 today to add to my fleet, which will be used only on my larger backyard to get really low on the thicker turf. However, I still absolutely love the Swardman and it's a joy to use. I'll use the Swardman on the PRG planted this Fall in the back yard, year round on the front yard. And the verticutter and scarifier attachments will get a ton of use.


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

RangersFC said:


> You are going to love your Swardman. Very high quality and provides an amazing cut. I really enjoy the attachments, which make it really versatile. My front yard has a bunch of obstacles, and it is very easy to maneuver. The adjustments to HOC and reel to bed knife are a breeze, and coming from a Tru-Cut, it has been amazing! Very satisfied with my purchase, and highly recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Here's a cut from today, cut at .5in.
> 
> 
> 
> Me using the brush attachment when leveling the lawn. It pushed the sand right into the canopy and produced a much flatter surface than in my prior attempts. I added more sand after brushing and went over it with a leveling rake.
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint about the Swardman arises when my Tifway 419 gets really thick and I'm cutting at .5in. At those times, I wish the Swardman weighed as much as a greens mower. When I hit those very dense spots, the Swardman almost gets lifted off the turf and floats from side to side. No machine is perfect, and that is a very tiny nit-pick. Don't laugh, but I picked up a Toro GM1600 today to add to my fleet, which will be used only on my larger backyard to get really low on the thicker turf. However, I still absolutely love the Swardman and it's a joy to use. I'll use the Swardman on the PRG planted this Fall in the back yard, year round on the front yard. And the verticutter and scarifier attachments will get a ton of use.


This is incredibly encouraging! Your yard looks amazing. I was so close to adding the brush attachment to my order but only got the extra dethatch one. I think you convinced me to get the brush before my next leveling project. Thank you!


----------



## Rpatterson

I know my lawn isn't perfectly level, but it seems like it's only on the left (battery) side that it cuts uneven. I've mowed in all different directions and different heights (0.5"-1") and it's the left side that is uneven or has grass tufts sticking up. It's like grass gets squished together between the front roller and the 1" gap where it attaches to the height adjustment lever and then hits the corner of the bedknife and pulls it up... I could be crazy, but it's driving me nuts! I built the "HOC bar on a budget" to measure and ensure it's the same height across the bedknife so I know it's even. I'll add pics from my phone so people know what I'm talking about.

Anyone know why the front roller doesn't stretch the entire length of the bedknife? I think it's the same length of the blades... Not sure if it would help fix my issue I was just wondering. Any other ideas on why grass would only be uneven on the left side?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@Rpatterson how many blades on your reel?


----------



## Rpatterson

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Rpatterson how many blades on your reel?


5 blades. I have the grooved front roller and just noticed it's not the same length as the smooth one too.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@Rpatterson I have the ten blade and I know a higher number blade can miss some stuff (like seedheads) if you mow higher but it doesn't seem to be what you are encountering and it wouldn't always be on one side. I had some trouble with my blade being out of round when I first bought it but Lee fixed it up and that took care of it. I wasn't experiencing something like you were though. My reel was not hitting the bedknife on several spots of the reel. Have you made sure that your reel is making good contact with the bednife on that side of your mower? Are you by chance mowing on a slope?


----------



## Rpatterson

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Rpatterson I have the ten blade and I know a higher number blade can miss some stuff (like seedheads) if you mow higher but it doesn't seem to be what you are encountering and it wouldn't always be on one side. I had some trouble with my blade being out of round when I first bought it but Lee fixed it up and that took care of it. I wasn't experiencing something like you were though. My reel was not hitting the bedknife on several spots of the reel. Have you made sure that your reel is making good contact with the bednife on that side of your mower? Are you by chance mowing on a slope?


I had the same issue of it being out of round and sent it off to Lee to fix. I test every blade on the left, right, and center to ensure it's cutting perfectly. The front is sloped, but the back yard is not. It's not as noticeable with the longer smooth front roller. Is it supposed to be centered because the front roller doesn't line up to the bed knife.. There's more overlap on the right side if that makes sense.


----------



## AJ23

Hello Everyone,

I'm waiting on delivery for Electra with 10 blade but wondering if it can pick up conkers from horse chestnut trees? My manual reel mower mange's to slice through a few but mostly gets stuck with these between the blades ....


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I have never seen one in person so I don't know how hard they are but I would try to keep your lawn fairly clean and not run over stuff. They have those acorn picking up things that look like a wire ball on a stick. Could you use those to pick them up? At my old house, I didn't have any trouble running over tiny berries from my chinese tallow tree but they were about 1/4" in diameter and fairly soft when green. I would just not want to mess up my reel. That said, I've run over a few rocks which I can tell you does not turn out well.


----------



## bernstem

@AJ23 You can run the scarifier/brush (maybe) to clean them out of the lawn before mowing.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

AJ23 said:


> ...wondering if it can pick up conkers from horse chestnut trees?


No, you'll need to pick up twigs, ,nuts, and husks before mowing. I'd use a cheap Nut Pickup Tool.

The Electra has a safety feature and stops cutting when anything hard is caught in the blades. I think it senses the increased torque and immediately stops running. This avoids damaging the reel when you hit a rock. I've caught small chunks of pine bark mulch and it stops the blade every time.


----------



## Saints

Anyone have trouble cutting wet grass? I tried to cut today on some super thick Geo zoysia that I put down a little over a month ago and the blade would almost stop spinning. The grass wasn't too wet and I actually ended up not finishing the lawn because I got aggravated and left kind of disappointed like the mower wasn't powerful enough. I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Saints said:


> I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.


Do greens mowers have a more powerful engine than the Edwin? I thought that most all reel mower use tiny engines since they don't need much power. I think the 127cc engine on the Edwin outputs about 4 or 5 HP, right? For comparison, a John Deer E-220 only has a 118cc 3.5 HP engine.

I don't know about the Edwin, but when I first got my Electra I set the reel gap a little too tight to the bed knife. This caused the Electra to bog down on heavy cuts. I learned to set the reel a little looser using folded printer paper and it never bogged again. I have Bermuda, but maybe Zoysia is thicker and needs a little more reel gap.


----------



## tblood

Saints said:


> Anyone have trouble cutting wet grass? I tried to cut today on some super thick Geo zoysia that I put down a little over a month ago and the blade would almost stop spinning. The grass wasn't too wet and I actually ended up not finishing the lawn because I got aggravated and left kind of disappointed like the mower wasn't powerful enough. I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.


It is probably the reel drive belt (210). If it is worn or gets overly wet, it will not grip the pulleys as tightly and the reel will spin weakly or stop spinning altogether. I keep several extra belts on hand in case the one on the machine gets wet/worn.


----------



## Saints

tblood said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have trouble cutting wet grass? I tried to cut today on some super thick Geo zoysia that I put down a little over a month ago and the blade would almost stop spinning. The grass wasn't too wet and I actually ended up not finishing the lawn because I got aggravated and left kind of disappointed like the mower wasn't powerful enough. I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably the reel drive belt (210). If it is worn or gets overly wet, it will not grip the pulleys as tightly and the reel will spin weakly or stop spinning altogether. I keep several extra belts on hand in case the one on the machine gets wet/worn.
Click to expand...

Maybe so. I just tried finishing the lawn from yesterday and it is dry and I'm still having the same problem with the reel stopping. I checked the belts and they seem ok. I've only used the mower maybe 10 times since owning it.

Do you have any play at all on your belts or are they really tight?


----------



## Saints

I saw on a video that silver cymbal posted at about the 4:18 mark his belt has a lot more play than mine so I don't think that is it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU3Be5pXAP8


----------



## Reelrollers

Saints said:


> tblood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have trouble cutting wet grass? I tried to cut today on some super thick Geo zoysia that I put down a little over a month ago and the blade would almost stop spinning. The grass wasn't too wet and I actually ended up not finishing the lawn because I got aggravated and left kind of disappointed like the mower wasn't powerful enough. I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably the reel drive belt (210). If it is worn or gets overly wet, it will not grip the pulleys as tightly and the reel will spin weakly or stop spinning altogether. I keep several extra belts on hand in case the one on the machine gets wet/worn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe so. I just tried finishing the lawn from yesterday and it is dry and I'm still having the same problem with the reel stopping. I checked the belts and they seem ok. I've only used the mower maybe 10 times since owning it.
> 
> Do you have any play at all on your belts or are they really tight?
Click to expand...

Please, tighten the reel to bedknife a 1/4 turn at a time because if the reel is jamming, the gap between the bedknife and reel is too much. I had this about 1 week ago, tightened the reel to give more contact than normal, cut like butter. Plus, today I mowed and was cutting 1" plus (not supposed to I know) off my Zoysia to get it back down to 1/2" before leaving for the holidays.

Try to tighten reel, let us know what you find. Lastly, maybe I missed it but how long have you been mowing with same reel?


----------



## Saints

Reelrollers said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tblood said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably the reel drive belt (210). If it is worn or gets overly wet, it will not grip the pulleys as tightly and the reel will spin weakly or stop spinning altogether. I keep several extra belts on hand in case the one on the machine gets wet/worn.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so. I just tried finishing the lawn from yesterday and it is dry and I'm still having the same problem with the reel stopping. I checked the belts and they seem ok. I've only used the mower maybe 10 times since owning it.
> 
> Do you have any play at all on your belts or are they really tight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please, tighten the reel to bedknife a 1/4 turn at a time because if the reel is jamming, the gap between the bedknife and reel is too much. I had this about 1 week ago, tightened the reel to give more contact than normal, cut like butter. Plus, today I mowed and was cutting 1" plus (not supposed to I know) off my Zoysia to get it back down to 1/2" before leaving for the holidays.
> 
> Try to tighten reel, let us know what you find. Lastly, maybe I missed it but how long have you been mowing with same reel?
Click to expand...

I will troubleshoot some more tomorrow. I did make sure the reel to bed knife was cutting a business card. I'll tighten it up more and see how it goes. I've only used the mower about 10 times since getting it so blades shouldn't be that bad off yet. I did hit a rock a few weeks ago, but I did replace the bed knife since then. The reel does have a nick in it and I need to send it in, but was waiting till the end of the season for that. It was cutting fine up until yesterday.

One thing I did notice when taking the side piece off to check the belts was that the belt wheel connected to the reel was really hot. I don't know if that's normal as I've never had to touch it while getting a mow in. I wasn't mowing for very long before noticing it. Maybe 2 or 3 passes so maybe 200-300 ft of mowing in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Saints

Alright I figured it out. Kind of hard to do sometimes when you're hot and bothered trying to mow in 98 degree weather with 100% humidity and then the sky opens up to start raining on you...again.

Anyway, I took the reel out and noticed there was some grass and maybe weeds that had wound itself around the reel and cartridge. It didn't look like much at first but, when trying to cut it out there was more than i thought.

I got a nice satisfying mow in today and she ran like a champ again. Sometimes it's the small overlooked things so for future reference, keep your reels clean.


----------



## NightTrain05

acegator said:


> Quick questions on the rotary brush and cutting height these may be stupid questions so sorry ahead of time.
> 
> -Website states the 6 blade cuts between - 0.8 - 1.6" and the 10 blade 0.4 - 0.8in but the maximum height adjustment on the mower goes to 2" - What HOC do I need to start out with for either? currently getting - 1 - 3/8th's with rotary
> 
> - Rotary brush - has anyone used this to clean up general debris and I am not talking about 1/4 rocks or anything like that more like mulch etc.. will it sweep it into the catcher?


I use my brush when I put down sand or topsoil to level it out. I have also used it to move snow. I am in Oklahoma so it wasn't a lot of snow. Cleared my driveway and sidewalks. Also used it on my garage floor for some scrubbing action. It does a good job moving the mulch, I believe the grass catcher doesn't fit on there with the brush since there is a magnetic cover over the top of it, I never tried to use it with the catcher.


----------



## Reelrollers

Versatility! I've used it with and without the grass catcher, it does a really good job picking up debris that is above the surface. Anything embedded in the soil 1/2" of less can be better picked up with the scarifier and catcher


----------



## Fusion2002

Just curious how often folks are sharpening their reels. Is it realistic to go a whole season without sending the reel in to be sharpened?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Reelrollers said:


> ...if the reel is jamming, the gap between the bedknife and reel is too much.


Whoa! Now I'm confused! Do I misunderstand the wording here?

How can a too-large reel gap cause jamming? Wouldn't a too-large gap spin more freely, have less bedknife wear, yet cut poorly? Wouldn't a too-small reel/bedknife gap with heavy contact be more prone to jam, wear much faster, yet cut more cleanly? Is this a zoysia specific thing?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Fusion2002 said:


> Just curious how often folks are sharpening their reels. Is it realistic to go a whole season without sending the reel in to be sharpened?


Yes, but it depends on how often you mow. I went all last season on the original grind, but the reel was pretty dull by Fall. I mowed every two to three days and didn't use PGR. I wanted to get exercise and lose weight. If I had used PGR and only mowed weekly, then I could have gone the entire season on a single grind.


----------



## Fusion2002

hsvtoolfool said:


> Fusion2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious how often folks are sharpening their reels. Is it realistic to go a whole season without sending the reel in to be sharpened?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but it depends on how often you mow. I went all last season on the original grind, but the reel was pretty dull by Fall. I mowed every two to three days and didn't use PGR. I wanted to get exercise and lose weight. If I had used PGR and only mowed weekly, then I could have gone the entire season on a single grind.
Click to expand...

How can you tell if the blades need sharpening? Is there anything obvious?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@Fusion2002, yes there is obvious wear you can see. But mainly, the reel has to be adjusted too tight against the bedknife to cut cleanly. It gets more difficult to find that sweet spot with the least reel friction yet still cuts doubled printer paper across the entire width.

I should also add that while I cut two or three times a week last year, I only mowed my 3K front yard with the Electra. If I were mowing 8K to 12K, I'd definitely use PGR and limit mows to once a week. I also plan to get a backup 6-blade reel and swap it out mid-season when I start low-mowing my 10K back yard.


----------



## PGunn

Saints said:


> Alright I figured it out. Kind of hard to do sometimes when you're hot and bothered trying to mow in 98 degree weather with 100% humidity and then the sky opens up to start raining on you...again.
> 
> Anyway, I took the reel out and noticed there was some grass and maybe weeds that had wound itself around the reel and cartridge. It didn't look like much at first but, when trying to cut it out there was more than i thought.
> 
> I got a nice satisfying mow in today and she ran like a champ again. Sometimes it's the small overlooked things so for future reference, keep your reels clean.


That's some great looking zoysia. What's you HOC?


----------



## tblood

This belt looks like it is good shape, but my reel won't spin with it on the machine. I put a new one on, and cut through the grass with no problem. It isn't that the old belt is stretched out, it is more because the slippage has caused it to become too slick on the part that rides in the pulley.


----------



## Saints

PGunn said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I figured it out. Kind of hard to do sometimes when you're hot and bothered trying to mow in 98 degree weather with 100% humidity and then the sky opens up to start raining on you...again.
> 
> Anyway, I took the reel out and noticed there was some grass and maybe weeds that had wound itself around the reel and cartridge. It didn't look like much at first but, when trying to cut it out there was more than i thought.
> 
> I got a nice satisfying mow in today and she ran like a champ again. Sometimes it's the small overlooked things so for future reference, keep your reels clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some great looking zoysia. What's you HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks! HOC is 3/4".


----------



## Brou

Did anyone receive their June orders?


----------



## Awar

Anyone facing issues with the HOC adjuster moving and dropping the HOC while mowing? The nut on the other side is right but the HOC adjusting handle has unexpectedly moved down the scale twice so far.

Last week it dropped almost all the way down (its "lock" became too loose) but today it dropped by 1/4" even though it felt right and I discovered it quickly before causing cut issues.

The locking mechanism appears to be flimsy and gets loose. I tightened it and will keep an eye on it, but anybody faced this or know what's the fix?


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

Kamauxx said:


> Did anyone receive their June orders?


Still waiting on my Edwin. I ordered 6/14. I called reel rollers the other day and the gentleman I talked to said that the date we saw when we ordered should still be an accurate estimate on when our mowers will get to reel rollers. He said it shouldn't take long for it to get to us after that. When I made my order 6/14, the prompt said they were taking orders for mowers coming in on 7/20 so hopefully that's still accurate! He said that once they get to you on the list and know for sure that they have a mower for you, they'll contact you asap for delivery info.

We're almost there brother!


----------



## Brou

Lp_chazychaz said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone receive their June orders?
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my Edwin. I ordered 6/14. I called reel rollers the other day and the gentleman I talked to said that the date we saw when we ordered should still be an accurate estimate on when our mowers will get to reel rollers. He said it shouldn't take long for it to get to us after that. When I made my order 6/14, the prompt said they were taking orders for mowers coming in on 7/20 so hopefully that's still accurate! He said that once they get to you on the list and know for sure that they have a mower for you, they'll contact you asap for delivery info.
> 
> We're almost there brother!
Click to expand...

.
Thanks. I'm trying NOT TO jump ship. I think those of us that ordered an Electra are a couple weeks behind the Edwin crew. Hopefully by the end of the month we'll have some delivery info. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Saints

tblood said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have trouble cutting wet grass? I tried to cut today on some super thick Geo zoysia that I put down a little over a month ago and the blade would almost stop spinning. The grass wasn't too wet and I actually ended up not finishing the lawn because I got aggravated and left kind of disappointed like the mower wasn't powerful enough. I've been maintaining at 3/4" and now looking at maybe selling and getting a greens mower.
> 
> 
> 
> It is probably the reel drive belt (210). If it is worn or gets overly wet, it will not grip the pulleys as tightly and the reel will spin weakly or stop spinning altogether. I keep several extra belts on hand in case the one on the machine gets wet/worn.
Click to expand...

I thought I had fixed my problem, but it happened again today. I think you are right about the belts which may be disappointing as I haven't even gotten a half of a season out of them yet. I'm going to try to replicate it in the next few days with the side cover off to see if the pulleys are slipping and if they are I'm wondering if they should have made them with teeth for sure grip?

I'm cutting 15,000sqft and was able to mow half of it without incident so I'm wondering if after awhile the belts are heating up just enough to expand and allow slippage. The second part of the lawn is also the thickest so maybe i should try cutting that first next time.

I've also noticed that the mower seemed slower today and messed with the throttle cable today but that didn't help. I'll have to mess around more with that. I did notice that one of the drive shaft pulleys was still spinning when I didn't have the throttle lever engaged which would also make me think the belts are expanding after heating up and allowing too much play.

I did talk to a rep at reelrollers the other day and asked about how they made the mowers slow down from the factory and if I could make it faster. He said they remove a few pulleys so maybe that has something to do with tension also.

Anyway, more troubleshooting to come. I'm not the most handy or technical when it comes to these things but, I do like to troubleshoot and figure things out for myself.


----------



## acegator

Anyone have issues with a very uneven cut with the edwin? Everything is adjusted just like i typically adjust, cut through double sided paper.. can't find any other adjustment points that would cause one side to cut lower than the other, reel is seated correctly and locked down good, adjustment nut isn't losing cut height. 10-blade newly sharpened from reel rollers.


----------



## Hapa512

Awar said:


> Anyone facing issues with the HOC adjuster moving and dropping the HOC while mowing? The nut on the other side is right but the HOC adjusting handle has unexpectedly moved down the scale twice so far.
> 
> Last week it dropped almost all the way down (its "lock" became too loose) but today it dropped by 1/4" even though it felt right and I discovered it quickly before causing cut issues.
> 
> The locking mechanism appears to be flimsy and gets loose. I tightened it and will keep an eye on it, but anybody faced this or know what's the fix?


I had that same issue, its really to fix. Just tighten down the Allen bolt that is on the lever to adjust your height. I have mine pretty tight so it clamps down really well. It should not take you more then a few mins.

Hope that helps,


----------



## Awar

Hapa512 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone facing issues with the HOC adjuster moving and dropping the HOC while mowing? The nut on the other side is right but the HOC adjusting handle has unexpectedly moved down the scale twice so far.
> 
> Last week it dropped almost all the way down (its "lock" became too loose) but today it dropped by 1/4" even though it felt right and I discovered it quickly before causing cut issues.
> 
> The locking mechanism appears to be flimsy and gets loose. I tightened it and will keep an eye on it, but anybody faced this or know what's the fix?
> 
> 
> 
> I had that same issue, its really to fix. Just tighten down the Allen bolt that is on the lever to adjust your height. I have mine pretty tight so it clamps down really well. It should not take you more then a few mins.
> 
> Hope that helps,
Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been tightening the lever by hand so far, but like you suggested, Lee from reel rollers also suggested I tighten the allen bolt after the lever is clamped down. I'll do that :thumbup:


----------



## jsrd-mx

Hello everyone, after a long period of absence, I am again on the forum. Anyone you know if Michal is still in business?
Thank's in advance.


----------



## Brou

jsrd-mx said:


> Hello everyone, after a long period of absence, I am again on the forum. Anyone you know if Michal is still in business?
> Thank's in advance.


Reelrollers is distribution mowers for him/Swardman in the U.S. Edwins are backordered until October and Electras are backordered until spring.


----------



## Saints

jsrd-mx said:


> Hello everyone, after a long period of absence, I am again on the forum. Anyone you know if Michal is still in business?
> Thank's in advance.


As far as I know he no longer works for Swardman.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Posted this in the Swardman Electra thread - but looks like this one gets more action.

I am in the middle of a 100% KBG Reno - using BlueBank which can be cut super low. I'm coming from years of a NE Mix Lawn, mostly TTTF - HOC around 4inches.

This will be my first time getting into low cutting. I bought a Scotts 7 blade manual reel mower to get me through the first few cuts but am realizing that with spoon-feeding I might be out there every other day...on 6,500 sq. feet...

What do you guys feel about me buying the Swardman Electra (they have a shipment coming in mid-october) off the cuff - without me even knowing if I like reel mowing (or not)...Hint: I'm probably going to like it!

Thanks!


----------



## jsrd-mx

Saints said:


> jsrd-mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, after a long period of absence, I am again on the forum. Anyone you know if Michal is still in business?
> Thank's in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know he no longer works for Swardman.
Click to expand...

It's a bad news, I tried to contact him by email without success. Thanks for the reply


----------



## jsrd-mx

Kamauxx said:


> jsrd-mx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, after a long period of absence, I am again on the forum. Anyone you know if Michal is still in business?
> Thank's in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Reelrollers is distribution mowers for him/Swardman in the U.S. Edwins are backordered until October and Electras are backordered until spring.
Click to expand...

I live in Mexico, I have the 45" Edwin 2.0 model, I am looking for some accessories, so I will deal with reelrollers once I need to make the purchase. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## NJ-lawn

This is the end of my first season with the Edwin 2.1 reel mower. I'm probably going to use their reel sharpening service. Should the bedknife be replaced with the sharpening?


----------



## JerseyGreens

NJ-lawn said:


> This is the end of my first season with the Edwin 2.1 reel mower. I'm probably going to use their reel sharpening service. Should the bedknife be replaced with the sharpening?


I believe they state to do that when you get their service.

They cancelled my Electra order and I bought a Kensington.

We should meet up since you are in jersey and try out each other's machines.

The Allett reel and bedknife are heavy gauge steel. They recommend backlapping for 2-3 years before grinding it.

Can you just backlap it?


----------



## NJ-lawn

Not sure about backlapping but the bedknife is extra $20 so I guess I'll replace.

I like the Swardman but it would have been nice if the rear drum had some traction. If you have any dew on the grass, it slips so feels like a rotary w/o self propel.


----------



## Kevbell

Alright, Swardmaners, Swardman-o-roonies, Swardmanites, It's down to a Tru Cut or Swardman. Been talking to Lee.

I have a bit of a slope in the front yard, Not long or terribly steep. Lee says a Tru Cut will go up it like a billygoat. Issue is finding a place local to do grinds when needed.

He says Swardmans struggle on slopes and I would hate it. Then I sent him the pic I am attaching here.

For those of you with slopes, not pool table flat lawns, what say ye? Yea or nay?


----------



## mowww

@Kevbell Although I had to replace the rear drum motor once, the Swardman Electra handles slopes pretty well. Here's my hill w/ 6' rise over 40'.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I have a slope. Bought the Swardman when I had a flatter yard and then moved. It's hard on the slope. I almost prefer my caltrimmer but I'm not sure if it's because the grass is new and bumpy so I'm holding out hope that once it's leveled next year, it's not so bad. To be fair, the slope isn't great with the caltrimmer either so there's that. I also am putting in more grass below the slope next year and hoping having a landing below the hill will make it manageable. The front yard when it goes in will be flatter so I can still use it which is how I comfort myself. What I do to still use it is just go side to side. I think of as more of a haircut with a fade. I try and get the grass to fade into the next line. I've never used a tru-cut so I don't know if it would be better but there's no way I'm going to convince my husband that I need a fifth lawn mower but I would like to try it.

I asked my husband his opinion since we both mow it and he says that you have to think of the Swardman as kinda like a hovercraft or a boat. He said it drifts a bit on the hill because of the smooth drum but like anything else you can get used to it. He said it works more like thrust than drive. It's much easier to handle and there's less drift when the grass is very short. I completely agree with this. When it's long, we always use the caltrimmer because it has that grippy wheel. He recommended getting the smaller model if you go with the Swardman since you have all those obstacles to move around unless that's in your neighbors yard. He said if you are going to be on it with your lawn maintenance and keep it short, go with the Swardman but have a cheap backup like an old caltrimmer for if it gets too long.

This is the slope I had at my old house and it was ok. Not my favorite part of the lawn to mow but it was such a small part of the lawn that I could put up with it. Also I think the giant metal plate made was worse than the slope. 


I did my best to capture the slope in my current yard to give you an idea. It's probably similar to what you have.







What I love about the Swardman is the all-in-one that it has. I have the verticutter and the scarifier. I'm going to use it to harvest sprigs for the rest of my lawn next summer. It's nice to have it all available in one machine.

The best advice I can give you and what's worked for us is the Swardman for regular maintenance and if you need something beefy when the yard grows a bit too long, take out your beater mower. I'm happy to answer other questions if you have them.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Does anyone here have the brush attachment ? Wonder how it would work cleaning up some leaves, twigs etc.....?


----------



## greg_n_sd

I have the brush. Bought it for leveling sand (it was so-so for that). I haven't tried for clean up yet but will this week and post back.


----------



## NJ-lawn

greg_n_sd said:


> I have the brush. Bought it for leveling sand (it was so-so for that). I haven't tried for clean up yet but will this week and post back.


Great let us know......I'm thinking about getting it but not sure if I want to pay $300 for just leveling sand


----------



## NJ-lawn

@greg_n_sd how did you make out using the brush attachment for clean up?


----------



## Reelrollers

JerseyGreens said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of my first season with the Edwin 2.1 reel mower. I'm probably going to use their reel sharpening service. Should the bedknife be replaced with the sharpening?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they state to do that when you get their service.
> 
> They cancelled my Electra order and I bought a Kensington.
> 
> We should meet up since you are in jersey and try out each other's machines.
> 
> The Allett reel and bedknife are heavy gauge steel. They recommend backlapping for 2-3 years before grinding it.
> 
> Can you just backlap it?
Click to expand...

I think there is a lot of Mis-information out there because the Allett reel comes with a flat reel (like swardman) not a relief grind (like McLane, trimmer, and tru cut). You can't backlap a reel that doesn't have a relief grind on it to improve the cut. Not sure why Allett would say you can get by for years simply back lapping a spin ground reel.

If you have a flat reel (spin grind), your best solution to keep a great cut between annual grinds is to replace the bedknife of "face it". This is why swardman uses a disposable bedknife at $22. After 90 days - 120 days of mowing, just swap out the bedknife in 10 min. If you have an expensive super beefy bedknife (Allett) you need to learn how to face it or prepare to send the reel in for a spin grind every 90-120 days.

If you own a California Trimmer, McLane, or Tru Cut they all come with a relief grind and those reels can be back lapped for say 2 years and then will need a professional reel service company to put a new relief grind on it. These machines also come with expensive beefy bedknives, but that's okay cause you have a back lap option between grinds.

Not poo pooing any design or company, but explaining the two differences in reel types and how to keep them cutting well.

Either a spin grind design (can't backlap), but a fresh bedknife will keep a good cut between annual spin grinds.

Or, relief grind which you can backlap between relief grinds every other year (but live close to a shop who can do it).

This is one of the many points over looked when comparing reel mowers... how will you maintain it?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Reelrollers said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the end of my first season with the Edwin 2.1 reel mower. I'm probably going to use their reel sharpening service. Should the bedknife be replaced with the sharpening?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they state to do that when you get their service.
> 
> They cancelled my Electra order and I bought a Kensington.
> 
> We should meet up since you are in jersey and try out each other's machines.
> 
> The Allett reel and bedknife are heavy gauge steel. They recommend backlapping for 2-3 years before grinding it.
> 
> Can you just backlap it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think there is a lot of Mis-information out there because the Allett reel comes with a flat reel (like swardman) not a relief grind (like McLane, trimmer, and tru cut). You can't backlap a reel that doesn't have a relief grind on it to improve the cut. Not sure why Allett would say you can get by for years simply back lapping a spin ground reel.
> 
> If you have a flat reel (spin grind), your best solution to keep a great cut between annual grinds is to replace the bedknife of "face it". This is why swardman uses a disposable bedknife at $22. After 90 days - 120 days of mowing, just swap out the bedknife in 10 min. If you have an expensive super beefy bedknife (Allett) you need to learn how to face it or prepare to send the reel in for a spin grind every 90-120 days.
> 
> If you own a California Trimmer, McLane, or Tru Cut they all come with a relief grind and those reels can be back lapped for say 2 years and then will need a professional reel service company to put a new relief grind on it. These machines also come with expensive beefy bedknives, but that's okay cause you have a back lap option between grinds.
> 
> Not poo pooing any design or company, but explaining the two differences in reel types and how to keep them cutting well.
> 
> Either a spin grind design (can't backlap), but a fresh bedknife will keep a good cut between annual spin grinds.
> 
> Or, relief grind which you can backlap between relief grinds every other year (but live close to a shop who can do it).
> 
> This is one of the many points over looked when comparing reel mowers... how will you maintain it?
Click to expand...

Hey Lee - hope you are well. Thanks for the information I'll have to check with my Allett engineer buddy that has friended me. We talk through WhatsApp since he's in the UK. No offense but I don't think I'd ever get a Swardman engineer on the phone with me. Let alone through text messages.

I hear you but can you explain why this guy was able to get such a nice cut after backlapping his Allett?


----------



## Reelrollers

You're right about having an engineer from Swardman or any company on speed dial available, it's pretty unlikely based on economies of scale, so that is a huge benefit. I think everyone would benefit from understanding how spinning the back side of a flat reel blade will improve the cut on the front side unless it is polishing off the debris which can build up on the bedknife and reel.

It's here nor there, but back lapping a "dull" flat reel blade just doesn't create a sharp leading edge or else golf courses would backlap their flat blade greens mowers. It would be faster and cheaper for them. Instead, they invest in multiple Foley spin grinders at a significant price tag in the range of $15k.

I didn't make the rules, just sharing our experience and only time will tell. Definitely did not want to offend anyone.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Reelrollers said:


> You're right about having an engineer from Swardman or any company on speed dial available, it's pretty unlikely based on economies of scale, so that is a huge benefit. I think everyone would benefit from understanding how spinning the back side of a flat reel blade will improve the cut on the front side unless it is polishing off the debris which can build up on the bedknife and reel.
> 
> It's here nor there, but back lapping a "dull" flat reel blade just doesn't create a sharp leading edge or else golf courses would backlap their flat blade greens mowers. It would be faster and cheaper for them. Instead, they invest in multiple Foley spin grinders at a significant price tag in the range of $15k.
> 
> I didn't make the rules, just sharing our experience and only time will tell. Definitely did not want to offend anyone.


No offense taken I genuinely wanted to learn about why this isn't ideal. I think I understand where you are coming from. I backlapped already since my season ended.

I'll be happy if my quality of cut remains as it was while it was new. If so then that to me means the backlap worked. If I don't have the same quality of cut then for sure I'll have to get it sharpened.


----------



## MasterMech

The best indicator for proper reel and bedknives geometry is how long the unit maintains an acceptable quality of cut. A dull reel might be made to cut paper with a good lapping session, but it's not going to last. Sooner or later, you must grind.


----------



## JerseyGreens

From Allett -

Here is an article which may help you understand. The purpose of the relief on the reel is to give less contact making the machine work less. It doesnt actually help the cut. We have many premiership football grounds that backlap our mowers and have done so for many years.

https://www.pitchcare.com/news-media/what-a-relief.html

Obviously I understand that it will need a grind at some point but yes these can be backlapped with successful outcomes...


----------



## MasterMech

JerseyGreens said:


> From Allett -
> 
> Here is an article which may help you understand. The purpose of the relief on the reel is to give less contact making the machine work less. It doesnt actually help the cut. We have many premiership football grounds that backlap our mowers and have done so for many years.
> 
> https://www.pitchcare.com/news-media/what-a-relief.html
> 
> Obviously I understand that it will need a grind at some point but yes these can be backlapped with successful outcomes...


There is an awful lot of nonsense in that article. Turning a reel mower into a scythe? Light contact cut quality inferior to no contact? And they clearly don't support back-lapping as a maintenance practice. Seeing as how they state it should be banned due to the lapping compound being an environmental hazard.

Last I checked, a rotary mower was as scythe and a reel was a scissor. And we know where each mower stands for cut quality. The example given of a scissor cut being inferior to a scythe illustrates a situation in which the cutting face of the knife is forward of the center axis of the reel. Which is not how any manufacturer sets up a reel. Ever.

Their definition of relief is hilarious too. No contact is 100% relief? Say what? The term relief is well-established in machinist and mechanical engineering jargon. True that the relief does in fact reduce load on the powertrain. It also reduces the working area of the reel blade while back-lapping, greatly increasing the speed and effectiveness of the practice.

Truth is, there is no "best" setup. Environmental and economic conditions are too great of an influence. High-quality reel mowers are fully adjustable and have uniquely configured interchangeable parts for a reason.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@MasterMech - I value your feedback on that...I think some of the confusion is based around language and vocab - understand this article was written in the UK.

Ultimately I agree with your conclusion - there is no "best" setup...do what you think is right and backlap when things go dull - no luck with the quality of cut - then it needs a grind. Simple.

Ultimately, Swardman does beat Allett in some categories and Allett beats them in others.
A cheaper, easier to replace bedknife is a +1 for Swardman.
A heavier, beefier bedknife, in my book, is a +1 for Allett - I don't take this issue as one being positive and the other negative. It's just how people look at the situation.


----------



## Reelrollers

I think the biggest lessons I've learned over the past 3 years working with Swardman (founder was an executive at Allett for 15 years so he originally has the same mindset prior to starting Swardman) is that 
-their grass is EASY to cut, like rye. Is easy on reels.
-their season is 4 months, in the states it's more like 6-10 months
-their knowledge about a true relief grind is low (swardman didn't know much of this practice because it's nonexistent in Europe)
-their experience in the residential reel mower market was virtually zero in the USA.

A $25k Allett reel/ bedknife mower being used on a professional field does not = the same success when you turn a mower over to a residential customer with a mower made for 1/10th the budget. For those who have been following, that is why swardman in their first year went from the Edwin 1.0 to 2.0, to 2.1. I was fortunate that they listened and invested to design a mower specific for the USA conditions.

If you want to reel mow... and dang it's a game changer to your turf, have a plan in place to get your reel ground (spin or relief). Cutting our turf types for 8 months will need more than a back lap.

Home Depot is probably the guiltiest party because no one tells customers or consults them about reel mower maintenance requirements. Either have company near you to sharpen your reel or have a mower where you can ship your reel.

This is not to discourage anyone from reel mowing, just plan on sharpening 1x per year, otherwise you'll miss out on the true beauty that can be accomplished with your turf.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Reelrollers said:


> I think the biggest lessons I've learned over the past 3 years working with Swardman (founder was an executive at Allett for 15 years so he originally has the same mindset prior to starting Swardman) is that
> -their grass is EASY to cut, like rye. Is easy on reels.
> -their season is 4 months, in the states it's more like 6-10 months
> -their knowledge about a true relief grind is low (swardman didn't know much of this practice because it's nonexistent in Europe)
> -their experience in the residential reel mower market was virtually zero in the USA.
> 
> A $25k Allett reel/ bedknife mower being used on a professional field does not = the same success when you turn a mower over to a residential customer with a mower made for 1/10th the budget. For those who have been following, that is why swardman in their first year went from the Edwin 1.0 to 2.0, to 2.1. I was fortunate that they listened and invested to design a mower specific for the USA conditions.
> 
> If you want to reel mow... and dang it's a game changer to your turf, have a plan in place to get your reel ground (spin or relief). Cutting our turf types for 8 months will need more than a back lap.
> 
> Home Depot is probably the guiltiest party because no one tells customers or consults them about reel mower maintenance requirements. Either have company near you to sharpen your reel or have a mower where you can ship your reel.
> 
> This is not to discourage anyone from reel mowing, just plan on sharpening 1x per year, otherwise you'll miss out on the true beauty that can be accomplished with your turf.


Lee I give you all the props in the world for making sure we all have a plan for sharpening and you are a true professional.

At the same time I sense you are knocking on Allett while boasting about Swardman.

We get it...you sell Swardmans only and this is a Swardman thread but let's be real, Allett knows what they are doing in the residential market very well at this point.

I hope both companies do well in the US. Let's not be naive and think Allett isn't sharpening their future design for the US and only Swardman is. Hint: they actually are...

To your point I made some calls today and found a local guy who can sharpen my Allett reel. My game plan is all set - Thank you!


----------



## Reelrollers

That's great. Sorry, not bashing Allett! I have one at our shop we use for demo's. I think their conditions (Europe) are much easier on reels and it's a tough comparison to expect same maintenance schedule here in USA. Also, the longevity of a reel at the commercial price point bs residential is significantly different too. Sorry if it came across wrong. I did bash Home Depot for selling reel mowers because all summer long people called and asked if they could mail us their reel to be sharpened...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Reelrollers said:


> That's great. Sorry, not bashing Allett! I have one at our shop we use for demo's. I think their conditions (Europe) are much easier on reels and it's a tough comparison to expect same maintenance schedule here in USA. Also, the longevity of a reel at the commercial price point bs residential is significantly different too. Sorry if it came across wrong. I did bash Home Depot for selling reel mowers because all summer long people called and asked if they could mail us their reel to be sharpened...


Don't worry - your post was informative and did not come across as bashing anyone.


----------



## thompwa

Scalp questions for fellow Electra owners:

I'll admit that I always dread the spring scalp with my Electra. Yes I have a sharp blade/bed knife...yes I work the HOC down gradually...but it is a bit of work over my 4000sqft. The Electra seems to lack the power it needs to really cut through the thick grass (I've especially noticed it with my Bermuda) once it gets down below the leaf tissue and into the stemmy part of the plant. The mower has a tendency to bog down and at times even get grass pinched between the blade and bed knife coming to a complete stop. I'll usually use my hand and rotate the blade backward to free the grass and start over.

Do you have this issue as well? I love my Electra 99% of the time but I definitely don't look forward to the spring scalp.

@Reelrollers any tips?


----------



## Reelrollers

If the reel is bogging down or pinching the grass between the bedknife, it's usually a sign that the reel needs a 1/8th turn tighter.


----------



## Mightyquinn

thompwa said:


> Scalp questions for fellow Electra owners:
> 
> I'll admit that I always dread the spring scalp with my Electra. Yes I have a sharp blade/bed knife...yes I work the HOC down gradually...but it is a bit of work over my 4000sqft. The Electra seems to lack the power it needs to really cut through the thick grass (I've especially noticed it with my Bermuda) once it gets down below the leaf tissue and into the stemmy part of the plant. The mower has a tendency to bog down and at times even get grass pinched between the blade and bed knife coming to a complete stop. I'll usually use my hand and rotate the blade backward to free the grass and start over.
> 
> Do you have this issue as well? I love my Electra 99% of the time but I definitely don't look forward to the spring scalp.
> 
> @Reelrollers any tips?


I don't own a Swardsman so take this for what it is. I have a Baroness greensmower and I have ran into the same issue as to what you are describing. What I have done is to back off the reel to bedknife contact. As this will still cut all the dead grass but will reduce the jamming of the reel. There is no need to have a fine clean cut while scalping your Bermuda as you are just trying to remove as much dead material as possible.


----------



## ebarnett8

Hi folks, question about the Electra- does anyone know how tight of a turn I could take with this mower on a putting green? I know traditional greens mowers weigh a lot more so has less flexibility than this one. Can a 5' circle be done with this? Thanks


----------



## littlehuman

I'm seeing on @Reelrollers website that Electra models won't be available until Fall of 2021, due to shipping restrictions during COVID as well as some redesigns for the US market:



> The Swardman Battery Powered Electra 45 and Electra 55 mowers will not be available until the Fall of 2021. This spring, once travel restrictions are lifted for international travel, Swardman Engineers and Design experts will begin testing several new designs specific for the USA market. The extreme summer temperatures and our thicker warm season grasses require a different set up compared to other regions in the world where the Electra is incredibly successful. This is the same process we used in the summer of 2019 to redesign the market leading Edwin 2.1 for the USA. We are incredibly sorry for the delay, but the disruptions caused by COVID are a reality we are all working through.


Anyone know what the "different set up" will be? I'm hoping something to better protect the exposed electronics and better seal the interior components from the elements.


----------



## battleboro

NJ-lawn said:


> This is the end of my first season with the Edwin 2.1 reel mower. I'm probably going to use their reel sharpening service. Should the bedknife be replaced with the sharpening?


My new Edwin 2.1 55 will be here in about a month... I can hardly wait! In addition to a backup blade reel, and other accessories, I ordered the blade sharpening service from @Reelrollers so I won't skip a beat with mowing.

I'm not sure of the timing, but Eric at Reel Rollers mentioned that the second generation of reels would be shipping with my mower. The 2nd gen is beefier than the 1st gen. Only time will tell how the 2nd gen reels will compare to the Allett's.


----------



## Shindoman

"The Electra seems to lack the power it needs to really cut through the thick grass (I've especially noticed it with my Bermuda) once it gets down below the leaf tissue and into the stemmy part of the plant. The mower has a tendency to bog down and at times even get grass pinched between the blade and bed knife coming to a complete stop. I'll usually use my hand and rotate the blade backward to free the grass and start over. "

@thompwa when I read what you are saying here, This makes me think of when I use my 10 blade McLane push mower and try to cut too much off at once. How much are you cutting off with one pass? Have you tried doing 2 cuts, first one with a taller hoc?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Shindoman said:


> "The Electra seems to lack the power it needs to really cut through the thick grass (I've especially noticed it with my Bermuda) once it gets down below the leaf tissue and into the stemmy part of the plant. The mower has a tendency to bog down and at times even get grass pinched between the blade and bed knife coming to a complete stop. I'll usually use my hand and rotate the blade backward to free the grass and start over. "
> 
> @thompwa when I read what you are saying here, This makes me think of when I use my 10 blade McLane push mower and try to cut too much off at once. How much are you cutting off with one pass? Have you tried doing 2 cuts, first one with a taller hoc?


I'll second that. The electra does just as well as my call trimmer. If I try and cut off too much at once it gets bogged down. I posted about this and I was told even the fancy greens mowers have this issue. You have to take off a little at a time.


----------



## Shindoman

It's the old 1/3 rule. If you keep your lawn at 3/4". You shouldn't take more than a 1/4" at a time.


----------



## thompwa

@Shindoman and @Bermuda_Newbie I am not talking about a maintenance cut, I'm talking about scalping in the Spring or scalping for a Winter overseed where the whole goal is to take it to the ground and the 1/3 rule is irrelevant. I never have an issue on a maintenance cut where I'm just taking off 2-3 days of growth. I usually maintain around 5/8"-3/4" and when I scalp I probably have to make at least 5-6 passes over 2 days with a charge in between just to work it down. Its never an issue until I get down to the crown of the plant.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@thompwa

I've run into my gas mower getting bogged down in scalping when I was too ambitious in my scalp(or didn't want to take ten passes). The closer it gets down to the dirt, the more bogged down it gets. I think this is just how it goes. I imagine the Electra would have the same issue. I usually use my gas caltrimmer instead of my Electra for scalping not because of a power issue but just because I want to keep it nice. I use my beater mower for all the dirty work. I have used the Electra to verticut and scarify and I've never had an issue with it being bogged down. It always had plenty of power. Have you had similar issues using a gas mower?


----------



## thompwa

@Bermuda_Newbie im borrowing a JD greens mower this spring to scalp and see how that does. 5-6 passes is already a lot. Most people I know with gas mowers make 2-3 working a HOC down to the ground from ~3/4" with no issue. 10 passes sounds absolutely excessive. I love mowing but It would take me a week to do 10 passes on my lawn with a battery mower.


----------



## Reelrollers

These posts about spring scalping gets the blood flowing again!

I've experimented a lot with scalping in the spring on both zoysia and Bermuda and I think everyone is making great points. Couple things to consider. Dormant grass has very little moisture and the reel "heats up" faster compared to green grass with moisture. This means the heat is making the metal expand and the reel to bedknife will get tighter" putting more strain on the reel to turn. I would break scalping into smaller sections if possible.

Also, I found at my house where I keep my grass at 1/2" even over winter, my scalping height is really only 1/8" lower and I never have bogging. But, at our last shop where I brought down Bermuda from 3" to scalp for the first time it bogged down like crazy even when I only took 1/2" off at a time because I was cutting through long stems of Bermuda (trunks), not grass blades. Those stems are hard to cut and can jam i between the reel and bedknife.

If you Keep your grass relatively low year round, you don't have a whole lot of stems (trunks) your cutting when you scalp = little to no jamming. If you tend to keep your grass higher in the season and then try to bring it down a lot = lots of stems and jamming when you scalp. Once I learned that lesson the hard way, I've always maintained my green mowing 1/4" higher than my scalp height. Love the look and the grass comes in so thick..


----------



## hsvtoolfool

thompwa said:


> I am not talking about a maintenance cut, I'm talking about scalping in the Spring or scalping for a Winter overseed...


Use the Electra's "Beast Mode" to scalp and take a heavy hogging cut. Swardman calls it "Rejevenation Mode" because it's intended to be used their "scarifier" and "verticutter" cartridges. But I found that it was great for scalping and hogging. Basically, the cartridge motor spins at constant very fast speed. I advise that you set a wider no-contact (or very light) reel/bedknife gap to reduce wear.


----------



## thompwa

@hsvtoolfool Thanks a lot. That's a good suggestion. I thought about this but have never actually done it. Not sure why. I already run my reel to bed knife at no-contact so I'll give this a shot and see how it does here in a few weeks. Appreciate the suggestion. I'm in Huntsville as well.


----------



## White94RX

I just placed my Swardsman order with Reel Rollers last week. They're expecting a shipping container in early March, I believe.


----------



## Alohacessna

ebarnett8 said:


> Hi folks, question about the Electra- does anyone know how tight of a turn I could take with this mower on a putting green? I know traditional greens mowers weigh a lot more so has less flexibility than this one. Can a 5' circle be done with this? Thanks


I think a 5' is pretty tight. I have an Edwin 55 and I have about a 1200 sqft bentgrass putting green that I have been working to get established since the fall (Northern California). I have found that tight turns are not a problem in general, but I have had to be careful in some areas where my grass isn't as established where tight turns are a little stressful on the grass. I have also seen some issues with quality of cut as I tend to lift the mower a little while making the turns. I would try to make the green area a little bigger or possibly a more rectangular type shape that's more conducive to straight mowing.

I will say in general that I don't think the swordsman as currently configured is great for a golf green. My bed knife thickness on my swordsman reels is about .125 and they are not mounted in an aggressive manner. I have found that I couldn't reliably set my mower at less than .2 (using a bench height gauge, not the marks on the mower) without having the bed knife scrape my turf. I had a ton of frustration figuring out what was going on. I sent some feedback to Lee that I would love to see swordsman offer some different bed knife options to allow a lower cut. (Lee..still hoping to hear back!) I recently bought a toro greensmaster flex 1800 and its night and day on the putting green portion. I'm down to .17 and will be working the turf closer to .125 until the summer heat arrives. Ive had absolutely no issues at the lower heights. I still like using the swordsman on my bluegrass front yard and my fringe and "Fairway" areas that are bent grass cut at .5.


----------



## Reelrollers

Darn it I never like being called out 

The feedback was great and we did pass it along, but there is a sweet spot for every product. The Swardman mower has so many benefits for homeowners looking to have 1 machine which can do the job of 4 machines in 1 unit and provide an amazing cut for the most common HOC ranges as you mention. There will be trade offs and cutting at .125" really does require a machine very specific for that job. Most homeowners cut in the .25"- 1.25" range with a reel mower and having the ability to sharpen reels by mail, have multiple cartridges, and a simple design to maintain is the sweet spot for the majority. Certainly, improvements will come with future Swardman models and there might be a version specific for those seeking a greens mower HOC. But, when you look at all the advancements that have been made for reel mowing enthusiasts, the Swardman mower is truly the most dynamic reel mower to hit the residential market in 80 years.

Please continue to send feedback because all of these "needs" are shared with Swardman as they continuously look to design the most versatile reel mower in the world at a price point which doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Alohacessna

Lee...Only a little call out!

You are right about the sweet spot. I didn't origianlly plan on building and growing a putting green, but you know how the world of reel mowing opens your eyes and sometimes sets some high ambitions. I have found the swardman to be great for so much, but it found the limit trying to get below .25 for sure. I do not regret the purchase at all (except I wish I went for the electra). The value of the cartridges is outstanding and really has so much versatility. One other wish I forgot to put in the email is the ability to add blades and swap blades on the verticutter. Look forward to what comes out in the future!


----------



## bauc54

Alohacessna said:


> Lee...Only a little call out!
> 
> You are right about the sweet spot. I didn't origianlly plan on building and growing a putting green, but you know how the world of reel mowing opens your eyes and sometimes sets some high ambitions. I have found the swardman to be great for so much, but it found the limit trying to get below .25 for sure. I do not regret the purchase at all (except I wish I went for the electra). The value of the cartridges is outstanding and really has so much versatility. One other wish I forgot to put in the email is the ability to add blades and swap blades on the verticutter. Look forward to what comes out in the future!


I agree with the verticutter suggestion. @Reelrollers Lee, is it possible to have Swardman come up with verticutter blades that have 6 teeth on each blade instead of the current two teeth per blade? Then it would be great if they could double(or more) the amount of blades per cartridge(cut the spacers in half or in thirds). While I'm dreaming, we might as well put carbide tips on the teeth of the blades. Haha, doesn't hurt to dream right?


----------



## Alohacessna

Bauc54,

100% agree!, and that's what I would want as well. At least doubling the amount of blades, but just the ability to break down the unit and swap in the type of blades one wants for the type of cultural practices for the type of grass you have.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@bauc54 and @Alohacessna, someone on TLF experimented with a home-made verticutter with lots of blades. Sorry I can't recall the thread. Regardless, the person quickly learned that *the weight of the machine is a limiting factor*. Using a "real" verticutter blade on a machine that only weighs 80 lbs results in an unstable, bouncing mess. The required weight increases as the number of blades and teeth increases. There's too much surface area to force into the ground. The spinning blades "float" a light machine. So you're looking at a dedicated 200 lb. machine for a "real" verticutter using saw blades at close spacing.

Swardman's use of the word "verticutter" is unfortunate. The tool is useful after a Spring scalping, but it's really more of a "rejuvenator" or "scarifier" that opens the thatch canopy. It's a pretty brutal tool and I'd never use it on a smooth, growing lawn. It worked well for me and I followed it up with the "dethatcher" tines tool to clean up most of the long Bermuda stolons.


----------



## MasterMech

bauc54 said:


> Alohacessna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee...Only a little call out!
> 
> You are right about the sweet spot. I didn't origianlly plan on building and growing a putting green, but you know how the world of reel mowing opens your eyes and sometimes sets some high ambitions. I have found the swardman to be great for so much, but it found the limit trying to get below .25 for sure. I do not regret the purchase at all (except I wish I went for the electra). The value of the cartridges is outstanding and really has so much versatility. One other wish I forgot to put in the email is the ability to add blades and swap blades on the verticutter. Look forward to what comes out in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the verticutter suggestion. @Reelrollers Lee, is it possible to have Swardman come up with verticutter blades that have 6 teeth on each blade instead of the current two teeth per blade? Then it would be great if they could double(or more) the amount of blades per cartridge(cut the spacers in half or in thirds). While I'm dreaming, we might as well put carbide tips on the teeth of the blades. Haha, doesn't hurt to dream right?
Click to expand...

Just make it a shaft/spacer system like most professional turf units use. 1/4" nylon spacers on a 1" hex/square shaft would enable it to use one of the several commercially available verticutter blades with or without carbides. The user can then decide the spacing and blade design.

I bet @Reelrollers even has the capability to spin up a prototype shaft for retrofit.  Sounds like there are a few of y'all that would be interested in a higher quality verticut option for this unit.

Something like this contraption:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=251268#p251268


----------



## hsvtoolfool

I found the @tblood's DIY thread for a true verticutter for an Edwin. You can read about the experiment and perhaps tblood can chime in on the best approach...

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=259494#p259494

Edwin ~= 120 lbs (above thread)
Electra ~= 130lbs
Jacobsen 522A ~= 200lbs (see @MasterMech's thread)

Perhaps adding about 30 to 50 lbs of weight to a Swardman will make a true verticutter cartridge work well.


----------



## battleboro

White94RX said:


> I just placed my Swardsman order with Reel Rollers last week. They're expecting a shipping container in early March, I believe.


Just got mine last week. Thanks for the personal delivery @Reelrollers!


----------



## Ware

Nice @battleboro!


----------



## Kevbell

I have a orange mower ordered that should make it stateside sometime in early March. The way the weather has been, I may be able to use it in May! Anyway, are there any zirk fittings that will need grease? I'm trying to plan ahead aw to whether I'll need to buy a grease gun or not.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Reelrollers

No zerks, no clutches.


----------



## greg_n_sd

NJ-lawn said:


> @greg_n_sd how did you make out using the brush attachment for clean up?


Sorry I forgot to respond to this. It did a pretty good job. I had a lot of small leaves/twigs from a windstorm and It got 80-90% of it in 1 pass. I would think the bigger the leaves/debris is, the more likely it will grab it.


----------



## White94RX

Bad news for anyone expecting their mower in early March. Just got an email from Eric saying due to an employee contracting Covid at Swardman, the container didn't get loaded in time and will NOT be arriving early March as expected. Now we're looking at March 29. Can't begin to say how disappointed I am, as growing season is starting here in Georgia.


----------



## MasterMech

White94RX said:


> Bad news for anyone expecting their mower in early March. Just got an email from Eric saying due to an employee contracting Covid at Swardman, the container didn't get loaded in time and will NOT be arriving early March as expected. Now we're looking at March 29. Can't begin to say how disappointed I am, as growing season is starting here in Georgia.


Chin up - you'll just see the transformation happen a little faster since you'll be growing at max-velocity by then.


----------



## OhioLawn

The snow has all but melted here in Ohio and I got out yesterday to rake up the snow mold spots and other matted down grass from the snow. Once I was done (and my hands were blistered), I had the thought of if the brush attachment would be ideal for an after winter rake up?

I know folks have used it for sand leveling and some success with picking up debris, but wondered if anyone uses it to stand up their grass after the snow melts?

Edit: thought more about this, can't imagine taking the Swardman over a soggy/mushy yard just to brush it would be a good idea.


----------



## TheCanuc

Was so excited to see that there is a Canadian dealer for Swardman coming... who is located in the UK... was so excited to get a Swardman, but it just seems like they aren't interested in selling them in Canada.

'Canadian' Swardman dealer email:
https://i.imgur.com/1GcD0yP.png

What a joke...


----------



## LawnDetail

I'm going to be sending my Reel cartridge in for a sharpening to Reel Rollers but I do not have my original box for the reel. Has anyone else sent theirs in without the original box and if so how did you package it to get there safely. Thanks for the input.


----------



## battleboro

LawnDetail said:


> I'm going to be sending my Reel cartridge in for a sharpening to Reel Rollers but I do not have my original box for the reel. Has anyone else sent theirs in without the original box and if so how did you package it to get there safely. Thanks for the input.


I would suggest you contact them and have them send you a box. Lee has mentioned that it is a special heavy duty box.


----------



## LawnDetail

battleboro said:


> LawnDetail said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to be sending my Reel cartridge in for a sharpening to Reel Rollers but I do not have my original box for the reel. Has anyone else sent theirs in without the original box and if so how did you package it to get there safely. Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest you contact them and have them send you a box. Lee has mentioned that it is a special heavy duty box.
Click to expand...

I contacted them and they are sending me a box. Thank you


----------



## battleboro

I am thoroughly impressed with my new Edwin 55 2.1. I haven't cut with it yet, but I did put on the scarifier and pulled out a ridiculous amount of thatch. Easy to maneuver and quiet beyond belief; I didn't even have to wear hearing protection (maybe I should, but it is so much quieter than my 22" Toro rotary). There is plenty of power at half throttle or lower.

Thanks again @Reelrollers !!



About half of this was still on the lawn after using the Toro bagger on the lowest HOC. I was glad to see it come out, but I wasn't prepared get rid of it. I swear I de-thatched some persons lawn in China at the same time :lol: .

This is a natural area (below) that I have other plans for, so I used it for "storage" until I can get rid of the waste



The same here (below). The waste isn't touching the tree trunk, so it should be fine until I get rid of it.


----------



## Reelrollers

battleboro said:


> I am thoroughly impressed with my new Edwin 55 2.1. I haven't cut with it yet, but I did put on the scarifier and pulled out a ridiculous amount of thatch. Easy to maneuver and quiet beyond belief; I didn't even have to wear hearing protection (maybe I should, but it is so much quieter than my 22" Toro rotary). There is plenty of power at half throttle or lower.
> 
> Thanks again @Reelrollers !!
> 
> 
> 
> About half of this was still on the lawn after using the Toro bagger on the lowest HOC. I was glad to see it come out, but I wasn't prepared get rid of it. I swear I de-thatched some persons lawn in China at the same time :lol: .
> 
> This is a natural area (below) that I have other plans for, so I used it for "storage" until I can get rid of the waste
> 
> 
> 
> The same here (below). The waste isn't touching the tree trunk, so it should be fine until I get rid of it.


It's truly amazing how much thatch is collected! So gratifying!


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

I pulled the trigger on an orange Edwin 2.1 last night. I tried ordering last year but after it was delayed a couple times I ended up just canceling and going with a California trimmer. I really fell in love with reel mowing and I plan on using both machines all season. I'll use the California trimmer to do the tough dirty jobs like scalping and mowing in not ideal areas, and I hopefully will use the swardman on easier mows. We'll see how that works out. Super excited to have a few different cartridges to do other jobs as well. Here's to hoping there isn't any delays like last year!


----------



## White94RX

Mine is orange. I think I should have went with a different color based on how many orange ones I've seen on here, and on youtube. Lol


----------



## NJ-lawn

White94RX said:


> Mine is orange. I think I should have went with a different color based on how many orange ones I've seen on here, and on youtube. Lol


Mine is orange and I feel the same way.....lol. The dark blue is striking.


----------



## bernstem

Nah, Orange club all the way. We can never have too many. The matte finish is what makes the orange killer.


----------



## Reelrollers

The Orange is shown a lot, but it really is about 10% of the mowers in USA. New color for 2021 which no one has yet (arrive 5/15) is the Captain Gray. Looks like the Audi color you see on their cars. It's a gloss finish and has a pearl type look to it at certain angles!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Mine is a magenta/pinkish color. So cool. I love it. It's definitely a one-of-a-kind but sometime I see the bright red and I think that would have been cool too.


----------



## OhioLawn

@Reelrollers what caused the increase in the mail order sharpening to go up from $150 to $175?


----------



## Reelrollers

We are putting new bedknives on every reel cartridge service, not just facing them. The results has been awesome.


----------



## OhioLawn

Thanks for the reply and clarifying!


----------



## Lawn Smith

Sorry to derail the conversation here but has anybody had issues with their reel getting locked up while trying to scalp? I'm going down in 1/4" increments between each cut and I guess the grass is too thick and it completely stops the reel from spinning even at full power. I have to lift up the front end and drop it back down to loosen up the clippings to get it spinning again and sometimes I have to shut it down and manually push the reel to get it to break free.

Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

Lawn Smith said:


> Sorry to derail the conversation here but has anybody had issues with their reel getting locked up while trying to scalp? I'm going down in 1/4" increments between each cut and I guess the grass is too thick and it completely stops the reel from spinning even at full power. I have to lift up the front end and drop it back down to loosen up the clippings to get it spinning again and sometimes I have to shut it down and manually push the reel to get it to break free.
> 
> Is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


Kinda related, but my California trimmer had the same issue last season. I think that's just the nature of using a reel mower to scalp. @SGrabs33 recently gave me the advice to use your rotary mower to do the majority of your scalping, and just do the last final bit with your reel mower. I couldn't believe I didn't consider that because it's so much easier to bag the clippings and what not with a rotary.


----------



## Reelrollers

Scalping is tough for many reasons on any reel mower. The grass is dormant (dry) and doesn't contain moisture which helps lubricate and cools the reel, your generally cutting more of the thicker stalk part of the grass, and your usually running low which is putting force upward on the bedknife making it tight.

Some tips I remembered this year when scalping and having the same experience at first were:
-slow your ground speed
-try loosing reel if you think the stoppage is due to the reel to bedknife becoming too tight due to heat and expanding metal. Another words, does it get worse as you mow?
-move the reel cable spring under the magnetic cover to the ground engagement hole. This will give you more belt tension which usually you should move to for ground engagement cartridges.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Reelrollers said:


> Scalping is tough for many reasons on any reel mower. The grass is dormant (dry) and doesn't contain moisture which helps lubricate and cools the reel, your generally cutting more of the thicker stalk part of the grass, and your usually running low which is putting force upward on the bedknife making it tight.
> 
> Some tips I remembered this year when scalping and having the same experience at first were:
> -slow your ground speed
> -try loosing reel if you think the stoppage is due to the reel to bedknife becoming too tight due to heat and expanding metal. Another words, does it get worse as you mow?
> -move the reel cable spring under the magnetic cover to the ground engagement hole. This will give you more belt tension which usually you should move to for ground engagement cartridges.


Thanks so much for sharing. I'll be sure to try this as soon as the rain moves out.


----------



## White94RX

Has anyone heard from Reel Rollers this week regarding their order? I believe the shipping container was supposed to arrive maybe yesterday or today. I emailed Eric and haven't heard back yet. I can only assume they are super busy. I'm local, and I'm itching to go pick mine up. I'm sure a lot of guys are anticipating their mowers on that container.

@Reelrollers


----------



## White94RX

Update: the container did arrive and they've been slammed getting everything inventoried and put together. But mine is ready and I'm heading there now!

Update #2: I'm home with my new mower. Haven't cut with it yet, but as of now, it's everything I hoped it would be. Eric said the internet was out at their shop which is why he hadn't answered any emails today. The Comcast truck was actually there when I was trying to get it back up.


----------



## Reelrollers

All true statements!

Container arrived and we've been configuring the orders. 1/2 of them ship tomorrow and we will have the rear going out Thursday this week.

Thursday night storms through Atlanta smoked our router snd modem, so we have been without traditional internet. We've had to operate on cell phone hot spots for 4 days... but the show must go on &#128512;

We'll send tracking information once your mower ships.


----------



## White94RX

Thanks go out to Reel Rollers! These guys are more than welcoming. They've got an awesome shop, and a top notch operation. My mower was boxed up and ready to go, but Eric gave me a full rundown on another mower he had on the bench. Answered all my questions and then some.

Today I was able to use it for the first time. Wow, what a pleasure. Laid down a full checkerboard on my KBG. The look of the stripes compared to the McLane I was using is a night and day difference. I think the guys said there was close to 30 mowers on the container?!? So hopefully everyone else loves theirs as much as I do mine.


----------



## Reelrollers

White94RX said:


> Thanks go out to Reel Rollers! These guys are more than welcoming. They've got an awesome shop, and a top notch operation. My mower was boxed up and ready to go, but Eric gave me a full rundown on another mower he had on the bench. Answered all my questions and then some.
> 
> Today I was able to use it for the first time. Wow, what a pleasure. Laid down a full checkerboard on my KBG. The look of the stripes compared to the McLane I was using is a night and day difference. I think the guys said there was close to 30 mowers on the container?!? So hopefully everyone else loves theirs as much as I do mine.


Very cool! Thank you for the support and patience. Your mower and experience with Reel Rollers is everything to us. Nothing like delivery day.


----------



## lacrossekite

Hello everyone. Just wondering if there is a coupon code for Lawn Forum members at the Reel Roller site. Going to buy a Scarifier cartridge and hoping there is a coupon to justify the beer holder!


----------



## Ware

lacrossekite said:


> Hello everyone. Just wondering if there is a coupon code for Lawn Forum members at the Reel Roller site. Going to buy a Scarifier cartridge and hoping there is a coupon to justify the beer holder!


I'm not aware of any. It sounds like they're selling everything they can get their hands on at the moment, so a discount is probably unlikely.


----------



## White94RX

lacrossekite said:


> Hello everyone. Just wondering if there is a coupon code for Lawn Forum members at the Reel Roller site. Going to buy a Scarifier cartridge and hoping there is a coupon to justify the beer holder!


I hope you drink Mich Ultra, or something in a tall/slim can! A regular soda-sized can won't fit.


----------



## bernstem

White94RX said:


> lacrossekite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Just wondering if there is a coupon code for Lawn Forum members at the Reel Roller site. Going to buy a Scarifier cartridge and hoping there is a coupon to justify the beer holder!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you drink Mich Ultra, or something in a tall/slim can! A regular soda-sized can won't fit.
Click to expand...

You can easily stretch the holder slightly to fit normal cans. That is what I did.


----------



## lacrossekite

I've been drinking Coronas in a skinny can lately. Sometime my wife's Blue Moons make it into my hands as well. Those are very refreshing after a nice mow.


----------



## Kevbell

The Orange crate landed today! Wow. Read the book.......well....kinda-sorta. Prepped the machine and took it out on its maiden voyage today. Boy, people aren't kidding about just needing half throttle. Full throttle will have you huffing and puffin'!

Started out with the scarifier since we're surrounded with old oak, cherry and a walnut tree. I wanted to pick up as much debris as possible, what with all the little twigs, acorns and such. Plus it thinned out the bluegrass some. Three bins full.

Then on to the mow. The leaning curve is certainly there, but not bad. Very enjoyable mow.

Just before I put it away, I took sweetie out to see what all the excitement has been about. But when I started it, the blade was spinning without engaging it. Hmmm! I took off the side cover and could stop then pulley with the toe of my boot, but it would start spinning again. Didn't do that when I started earlier in the day. On the Swardman Facebook group, it was suggested that the belt just needs to stretch a bit. So we'll see. Any thoughts over here?

Oh, and one more thing. Since I bought all the attachments and the hanging rack, can anyone offer how much height is needed for clearance? About the only space in my shed is under the workbench, but I'm not sure if it is high enough. How 'bout some pics of how my brethren and sisteren are mounting the storage racks? I'm looking for ideas and inspiration!

Well, that's enough for tonight. I'm going to bed.

Thanks,

Kev


----------



## brous

Anyone ever have issues with the pull start on their edwin? I have used mine half a dozen times or so and the pull start never felt great. I went to start it up today and nothing. The pull string felt like it was getting hung up and would sometimes come out 2ft before it gave any resistance. If anyone knows of a fix for this for someone not very mechanically inclined please let me know. I'm going to call reelrollers tomorrow and see what they say. I didn't expect to have issues within the first couple times I have used this thing....


----------



## BU Bear

Planning to use the scarifier cartridge to pick up core plugs after aerating. I know Lee has mentioned using it in some videos, but any advice on how? Should I set it to 0 or just above the canopy to pick up the plugs without pulling too many stolons?


----------



## BU Bear

The scarifier cartridge worked incredibly well to pick up core plugs. What has been a back breaking effort that took all afternoon in years past was a breeze this year. I used it set to 0, but in the future I'd probably set it just above that, maybe .1 or .25 to pick up the plugs without beating the grass up too much.


----------



## NJ-lawn

I had a problem with the height adjustment screw hole being stripped, had it fixed locally. Put in a claim for a warranty fix but never heard from reel rollers. That's the problem with buying online when the seller is out of state.


----------



## Reelrollers

NJ-lawn said:


> I had a problem with the height adjustment screw hole being stripped, had it fixed locally. Put in a claim for a warranty fix but never heard from reel rollers. That's the problem with buying online when the seller is out of state.


Can you please email us? We wouldn't ignore a warranty claim or email. I apologize if somehow this was missed!


----------



## OKC Lush

How does one decide whether to send the reel in for service (grinding + new bedknife) vs. merely replace the $22 bedknife myself?

I had a user-induced goof on my Swardman. Upon receiving back my reel from sharpening I didn't clean off any of the backlap compound (there was a lot of it). Over the course of a few weeks, the reel became very gooped up. Instead of cleaning it, I found myself tightening the reel to bedknife prior to every mow so it would cut business cards. Eventually I cleaned the reel with Super Clean but despite this I could never get the reel to bedknife adjustment where it would cut well.

I may have caused uneven wear by over-tightening, plus I had few dings from hitting some sticks/rocks. I'm sending the reel to have a fresh grind and bedknife put on it. Maybe I could have put a new bedknife on and fixed it myself with proper adjustment, but I happily hit the easy button mailed it for service. It sure is nice to have this mail-in reel service..

Anyone have any tips so I can better deal with this in the future?


----------



## LawnDetail

OKC Lush said:


> How does one decide whether to send the reel in for service (grinding + new bedknife) vs. merely replace the $22 bedknife myself?
> 
> I had a user-induced goof on my Swardman. Upon receiving back my reel from sharpening I didn't clean off any of the backlap compound (there was a lot of it). Over the course of a few weeks, the reel became very gooped up. Instead of cleaning it, I found myself tightening the reel to bedknife prior to every mow so it would cut business cards. Eventually I cleaned the reel with Super Clean but despite this I could never get the reel to bedknife adjustment where it would cut well.
> 
> I may have caused uneven wear by over-tightening, plus I had few dings from hitting some sticks/rocks. I'm sending the reel to have a fresh grind and bedknife put on it. Maybe I could have put a new bedknife on and fixed it myself with proper adjustment, but I happily hit the easy button mailed it for service. It sure is nice to have this mail-in reel service..
> 
> Anyone have any tips so I can better deal with this in the future?


I'm having a similar problem. I received a new reel and bed knife, did the paper test and cut clean. Now I go to mow the lawn and cannot get a clean cut, it's fraying the tips of the blades. I've made multiple adjustments going loose as possible still cutting paper cleanly and tight cutting paper cleanly. I didn't have this issue with my last reel, it always provided a nice clean cut.

I contacted Lee at Reel Rollers and as always he responded very quickly and is going to have Andrew look into it because of my grass type which is PRG. Here is a pic of the cut I'm currently getting.


----------



## ADanto6840

I'm slightly on the fence between an Allett & a Swardman -- leaning towards the former, mostly due to price & due to the batteries being modular (ie battery failure won't take the entire mower out of service).

That said, I'm pricing it out, and every time I do I notice that the 6-blade reel is not able to be selected for the Electra 55 -- only the 10-blade. Is this a stock issue? My understanding was that an Electra won't ship until Fall of this year anyway, will the 6-blade reels not be available by then? Or are 6-blade reels just not available for the Electra 55s?

If anyone has thoughts or strong reasoning for why I should go Swardman over Allett, especially in light of my two concerns (price difference & lack of modular battery on Swardman), I'd love to be convinced. It sounds like I'll probably be happy either way, but would love to hear otherwise _before_ pulling the trigger!


----------



## Lp_chazychaz

Finally a year after initially ordering a swardman Edwin, I tried again this year and after a few months I got it!

Of course it was raining pretty hard in NC so I didn't get a chance to use it immediately, but today was a pretty nice day so I started the set up of this bad boy.

Unfortunately as soon as I put gas in the gas tank, it started leaking out of somewhere on the engine and all over the mower and my driveway. Ooof. I turned the fuel off via the switch.

Am I really gonna have to take apart this damn thing already? I am more familiar with Honda engines so this brig engine I am not looking forward to messing with, especially on a brand new mower.

The swardman headache odyssey continues.


----------



## bernstem

ADanto6840 said:


> I'm slightly on the fence between an Allett & a Swardman -- leaning towards the former, mostly due to price & due to the batteries being modular (ie battery failure won't take the entire mower out of service).
> 
> That said, I'm pricing it out, and every time I do I notice that the 6-blade reel is not able to be selected for the Electra 55 -- only the 10-blade. Is this a stock issue? My understanding was that an Electra won't ship until Fall of this year anyway, will the 6-blade reels not be available by then? Or are 6-blade reels just not available for the Electra 55s?
> 
> If anyone has thoughts or strong reasoning for why I should go Swardman over Allett, especially in light of my two concerns (price difference & lack of modular battery on Swardman), I'd love to be convinced. It sounds like I'll probably be happy either way, but would love to hear otherwise _before_ pulling the trigger!


Reach out to reelrollers. When I asked them, I was told that, while the battery on the Electra is integrated, it can be changed if something happens. I do not know what they use for a battery, though.


----------



## ADanto6840

bernstem said:


> Reach out to reelrollers. When I asked them, I was told that, while the battery on the Electra is integrated, it can be changed if something happens. I do not know what they use for a battery, though.


I ended up going with the Allett Liberty 43, which I just recently rec'd & have only recently began using. I appreciate the input though, both yours & the feedback throughout the thread. Frankly I think I'd likely have been relatively happy with either option, though I can say that Allett's helpfulness & support has blown me away thus far, especially since I'm relatively new to "high end" lawncare & completely new to reel mowers.

Will continue watching any/all threads related to electric reel mowers, though. Competition is good & having options is always ideal for consumers and encourages overall innovation & improvement.

In the future I'll post a more comprehensive review of my new mower, too, for others who may be on the proverbial fence as I was. 

Ty!


----------



## ATXGrass

Hello all. I recently received my new Swardman Edwin 2.1, and I have a couple questions. First, I noticed the grass had a very jagged cut (even after making multiple passes), and I realized the reel to bedknife gap had lengthened after the first mow. I was able to get it to cut a folded piece of paper today, but the reel is now making a loud noise when engaged. The manual says the reel can make contact with the bedknife, but how much contact is too much? If I barely loosen the adjustment screws, the noise goes away but so does the ability to cut a folded piece of paper. Again, it makes a very loud noise when the reel is engaged and set to cut paper, and I don't want to hurt the equipment.

Second, in reading the other current Swardman thread, I noticed RR pointed out the reviewer was running WOT. That's how I mowed the first time, so should I back it off to 50% throttle? Why is mowing WOT an issue?

Thanks!


----------



## BU Bear

ATXGrass said:


> Hello all. I recently received my new Swardman Edwin 2.1, and I have a couple questions. First, I noticed the grass had a very jagged cut (even after making multiple passes), and I realized the reel to bedknife gap had lengthened after the first mow. I was able to get it to cut a folded piece of paper today, but the reel is now making a loud noise when engaged. The manual says the reel can make contact with the bedknife, but how much contact is too much? If I barely loosen the adjustment screws, the noise goes away but so does the ability to cut a folded piece of paper. Again, it makes a very loud noise when the reel is engaged and set to cut paper, and I don't want to hurt the equipment.
> 
> Second, in reading the other current Swardman thread, I noticed RR pointed out the reviewer was running WOT. That's how I mowed the first time, so should I back it off to 50% throttle? Why is mowing WOT an issue?
> 
> Thanks!


I wouldn't worry too much about cutting paper as long as the after cut appearance is fine. I've always set mine to where it just barely touches then back it off like 1/8th of a turn. I believe Lee has advised before that contact isn't necessary and mine cuts fine when I set the reel to bedknife like that.

As far as WOT I think it's just a wear thing, it's not necessary for it to get a good cut and will just cause extra wear to the parts. WOT is good for the scarifier and verticuter, but otherwise I've found just a bit above 1/2 to be a good pace and deliver a good cut.


----------



## ATXGrass

Thanks @BU Bear. I just cut my front yard, and here are some other observations:

1) I set the reel to bedknife per your comments, but halfway through the front yard (~1600 sq ft) I noticed the grass wasn't being cut very well. I inspected the reel/bedknife gap, and it was no longer cutting paper. It was folding the paper over without making any sort of cut.

2) This thing vibrates like a WW2 tank. The vibration noise is crazy loud, especially for a machine that costs this much money. I can get the noise to go away if I push down on the reel assembly and the magnetic cover at the same time, but that is not an option when I am mowing the lawn. I'm guessing this vibration issue is causing the reel to bedknife to separate over time (i.e. 5-10 minutes). I ran ~50% throttle this time, and the vibration is still very much an issue.

3) There are two small 'rollers' above the grooved roller, and both of these nuts have fallen out during the first few times I've mowed. What are these rollers? Should I apply blue loctite to keep them from falling off into the yard? I'm guessing the vibration issue in #2 above is causing the nuts to come loose.

4) The throttle cable has almost zero slack from the factory. When I push down on the handles to use the transport wheels, the engine revs to ~80-90% throttle since there is no slack in the throttle cable. Anyone else have this issue?

In summary, I wouldn't expect these types of issues on a mower that costs north of $3k (mower, 6 blade reel and grooved front roller). If I paid that much for a rotary mower, I would have taken it back to the store on the first day. However, I'll assume these issues are due to operator error (this is my first reel mower) and give Swardman/Reel Rollers a chance to respond.

If anyone has dealt with these issues, I'd appreciate any help! I can upload a video to YouTube if that would be helpful.


----------



## BU Bear

I think the vibration is caused by running at WOT, but I did use blue loctite on any of the nuts I wasn't removing often (grass catcher rests, handle bar nuts). If the vibration is crazy at a lower throttle or in idle I'd give Lee a call/shoot him an email - he's always been great about responding.

As for the lawn not cutting, how much are you trying to take off in one go? I wouldn't typically advise trying to cut off more than .25" at a time with any reel just because of the dynamics of a reel mower - if the grass is too tall it will have trouble gathering the grass to cut and will inevitably miss a few (or a lot if you're trying to make a crazy height jump).

Lastly, I think it's important to remember two things with these.
1) swardman is relatively new and still learning. They seem open to improvements and are good about retroactively improving mowers (that may be Lee, but I know there was a buyback of old reels when they improved the reel cartridge). The biggest area I've noticed issues is with the bolts/screws they used. I've talked with Lee about this and he passed it along to swardman, but I hope they do improve there as the bolts are easy to sheer if you aren't careful
2) a lot of people compare these mowers to 12k+ greensmowers, yes you can buy a used one for similar prices, but that machine was still meant for commercial use whereas the swardman/allet are meant for homeowner use. There are trade offs mainly in durability (pro greens mower) and maneuverability/sharpening ease (pro swardman). The sharpening could be a push depending on where you live, but the closest place I could find to sharpen a greensmower for me was over an hour away.


----------



## jack the clipper

@ATXGrass - please up upload a video to YouTube as we did a few days ago.

People need to know what they are getting into.

Take your money back and run.

-george


----------



## BU Bear

jack the clipper said:


> @ATXGrass - please up upload a video to YouTube as we did a few days ago.
> 
> People need to know what they are getting into.
> 
> Take your money back and run.
> 
> -george


So how much is allet paying you? Or do you just have some weird obsession with coming into every swardman thread and bashing them? It's a bit over the top for mower you tried once


----------



## jack the clipper

@BU Bear - I guess i have have a weird obsession helping my fellow reel mowers.


----------



## BU Bear

jack the clipper said:


> @BU Bear - I guess i have have a weird obsession helping my fellow reel mowers.


Just seems a little odd that you don't post anything for 2 years on this website then in 2 days you have a bunch of posts all bashing the competitor brand of the mower you just bought. I have no dog in this fight. I've enjoyed my swardman and Lee has been awesome, but that's just my experience. I'll leave it there because I have no interest arguing on the internet or turning this forum hostile. Either way happy mowing!


----------



## jack the clipper

@BU Bear People can buy whatever mower they like, i also own a mclane and a GM 1000 and both of those are far superior to a swardman.


----------



## NJ-lawn

What is "WOT" in reference to the Swardman?


----------



## LawnDetail

NJ-lawn said:


> What is "WOT" in reference to the Swardman?


I'm going to assume wide open throttle. I may be wrong.


----------



## NJ-lawn

LawnDetail said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is "WOT" in reference to the Swardman?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to assume wide open throttle. I may be wrong.
Click to expand...

Ok thx…..makes sense


----------



## MasterMech

jack the clipper said:


> @BU Bear - I guess i have have a weird obsession helping my fellow reel mowers.


You want to help? Use your platform for something other than spouting clippings.

Take apart that Kensington and -> show <- us why it's a superior unit to the Swardman.

You don't like the Swardman mowers? Fine. Talk about it all you want. But your conduct in your own comments section and on this forum of late is nothing short of a teenager whos just gotten himself a new X-Box and wants to wiz all over the kids with PlayStations.


----------



## Alohacessna

jack the clipper said:


> @BU Bear People can buy whatever mower they like, i also own a mclane and a GM 1000 and both of those are far superior to a swardman.


For feedback I have found your videos to be very weak in content and the production quality is lacking. I don't think there is much that you will be offering most people on this forum. Good luck with your channel, but I think you are pretty JV at this moment but acting like your a seasoned pro.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Alohacessna said:


> jack the clipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BU Bear People can buy whatever mower they like, i also own a mclane and a GM 1000 and both of those are far superior to a swardman.
> 
> 
> 
> For feedback I have found your videos to be very weak in content and the production quality is lacking. I don't think there is much that you will be offering most people on this forum. Good luck with your channel, but I think you are pretty JV at this moment but acting like your a seasoned pro.
Click to expand...

What's his YouTube channel?


----------



## Brian Bier

Reelrollers said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the height adjustment screw hole being stripped, had it fixed locally. Put in a claim for a warranty fix but never heard from reel rollers. That's the problem with buying online when the seller is out of state.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please email us? We wouldn't ignore a warranty claim or email. I apologize if somehow this was missed!
Click to expand...

Lee, I once emailed you about my set screw hole being stripped and you responded that I should take it to a shop to re-thread it, and also said "it must have been over tightened." Since I still have every email communication we exchanged and that shows that my concerns were voiced well within the warranty period, will you honor my warranty and repair or replace the parts that failed (and seem to fail for many owners? Or, replace/refund my machine that has had problems since day one.


----------



## Reelrollers

Brian Bier said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem with the height adjustment screw hole being stripped, had it fixed locally. Put in a claim for a warranty fix but never heard from reel rollers. That's the problem with buying online when the seller is out of state.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please email us? We wouldn't ignore a warranty claim or email. I apologize if somehow this was missed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lee, I once emailed you about my set screw hole being stripped and you responded that I should take it to a shop to re-thread it, and also said "it must have been over tightened." Since I still have every email communication we exchanged and that shows that my concerns were voiced well within the warranty period, will you honor my warranty and repair or replace the parts that failed (and seem to fail for many owners? Or, replace/refund my machine that has had problems since day one.
Click to expand...

Brian, will you please send me an email? I haven't seen an email from you in a while until this post.

Thank you


----------



## Brian Bier

Reelrollers said:


> Brian Bier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please email us? We wouldn't ignore a warranty claim or email. I apologize if somehow this was missed!
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I once emailed you about my set screw hole being stripped and you responded that I should take it to a shop to re-thread it, and also said "it must have been over tightened." Since I still have every email communication we exchanged and that shows that my concerns were voiced well within the warranty period, will you honor my warranty and repair or replace the parts that failed (and seem to fail for many owners? Or, replace/refund my machine that has had problems since day one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian, will you please send me an email? I haven't seen an email from you in a while until this post.
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Thank you for reaching out to me Lee, I have emailed you back and would love to see where we go from here.


----------



## Alohacessna

Brian Bier said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Bier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I once emailed you about my set screw hole being stripped and you responded that I should take it to a shop to re-thread it, and also said "it must have been over tightened." Since I still have every email communication we exchanged and that shows that my concerns were voiced well within the warranty period, will you honor my warranty and repair or replace the parts that failed (and seem to fail for many owners? Or, replace/refund my machine that has had problems since day one.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, will you please send me an email? I haven't seen an email from you in a while until this post.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to me Lee, I have emailed you back and would love to see where we go from here.
Click to expand...

Brian,

I had the same issue with my set screw striping out and ended up buying an EZ Coil thread repair kit which worked perfectly. I talked with RR, filed an online warranty repair with swardman, but got no response back from them either. Since the repair was super easy, cheap and quick I didn't follow up on the warranty request, had I don't that I'm sure Lee would have gotten it taken care of. I do believe the set screw is a weakness in the mower and needs to be addressed in further design improvements. The swardman is so close to being really great, but lacking a little bit in the durability department.


----------



## LucidLawns

Does anyone know how I can go about getting a rear drum replacement for an Edwin 2.0 55? I purchased it a few days ago from another lawn forum member and unfortunately it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured. He also purchased the mower in 2018, so I'm pretty sure it is no longer under warranty.

Photos of the damage:

HOC adjustment bar was bent, still functions though.


This transport casters bolts were seared off and are stuck in the threads. Unfortunately it isn't protruding for me to grab it with some pliers. So I'm going to have to drill it out.


Plastic cover shattered. Not that big of a deal, should be able to buy a replacement for $14.


This transport caster thankfully still has the bolts, but it was bent pretty bad.


One of the less severe dents on the rear drum.


The left handle was completely bent down, I was able to bend it back to about the same level as the right one. Will test functionality today.


This is the major dent on the rear drum.


There were a couple of other things, but I can get replacement parts for those pretty easily. As long as I can get those bolts out of the one transport caster side, I should be able to just order the new casters and be fine. The big thing is definitely the rear drum though. Would it be worth it to try and pop the dents back out? And is there any documentation on how to replace the drum? Any info would be greatly appreciated. This was definitely a huge downer because I was so excited to start reel mowing :|


----------



## Ware

LucidLawns said:


> ...it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured...


Wow, I don't think I would have accepted delivery in that condition. Hopefully the seller made it right.


----------



## JerseyGreens

It pains me to see this. Also hurts even more knowing that they are on these forums. I can guess who they are based on the Marketplace.

That should have been packaged on a pallet not a cardboard box. Shame on the seller.


----------



## LucidLawns

Sadly this is also partially my fault. The seller wanted me to coordinate with his local ups store for them to package and ship it, that way all he had to do was drop it off. Well UPS assured me that it didn't need to be on a pallet and shipped freight, and that ground shipping would be the best way. I had asked them to make sure it was packed to the brim with bubble wrap and whatever other safe packing materials they had to offer. Well the UPS store called me after he had dropped the mower off and said that he opted out of the extra packing material. I paid $1,000 for the mower and $400 for the shipping, which in the end he only payed about $356 for shipping, which left a good bit to go towards making sure it was properly packaged.

When I came home from work and saw that beat up box on my front porch I was definitely startled. Hoping and praying the mower was fine, I opened the box to literally find the mower just sitting in there with one small layer of bubble wrap sitting on top as though that was going to do anything. The handle bar was unscrewed from the base, but they wedged it in between the HOC adjustment (Probably to keep the handlebars from moving around) and I'm assuming that is why it was bent. There was no protective material under the mower either, so when the transport casters bent in, it probably dented the rear drum.

This is disappointing to say the least. I'm just hoping I can get it fixed up so that I can finally get out there and start reel mowing my new lawn.


----------



## LucidLawns

Ware said:


> LucidLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I don't think I would have accepted delivery in that condition. Hopefully the seller made it right.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately the delivery didn't require a signature, otherwise I would not have accepted it with the way that box looked.


----------



## JerseyGreens

LucidLawns said:


> Sadly this is also partially my fault. The seller wanted me to coordinate with his local ups store for them to package and ship it, that way all he had to do was drop it off. Well UPS assured me that it didn't need to be on a pallet and shipped freight, and that ground shipping would be the best way. I had asked them to make sure it was packed to the brim with bubble wrap and whatever other safe packing materials they had to offer. Well the UPS store called me after he had dropped the mower off and said that he opted out of the extra packing material. I paid $1,000 for the mower and $400 for the shipping, which in the end he only payed about $356 for shipping, which left a good bit to go towards making sure it was properly packaged.
> 
> When I came home from work and saw that beat up box on my front porch I was definitely startled. Hoping and praying the mower was fine, I opened the box to literally find the mower just sitting in there with one small layer of bubble wrap sitting on top as though that was going to do anything. The handle bar was unscrewed from the base, but they wedged it in between the HOC adjustment (Probably to keep the handlebars from moving around) and I'm assuming that is why it was bent. There was no protective material under the mower either, so when the transport casters bent in, it probably dented the rear drum.
> 
> This is disappointing to say the least. I'm just hoping I can get it fixed up so that I can finally get out there and start reel mowing my new lawn.


@sd3 - I'm going to assume this was your doing...you should help make this right. You damn well knew when it was packaged up at the UPS store that damage would likely occur and still let it go...


----------



## TulsaFan

LucidLawns said:


> Sadly this is also partially my fault. The seller wanted me to coordinate with his local ups store for them to package and ship it, that way all he had to do was drop it off.


It seems to me that the seller wanted nothing to do with the shipping of the unit. He just wanted to drop it off. So, I don't see how he's responsible because of what a UPS employee advised.

I feel really bad for you...your photos make me nauseous just looking at them. It's a horrible situation for all parties involved!


----------



## JerseyGreens

TulsaFan said:


> LucidLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly this is also partially my fault. The seller wanted me to coordinate with his local ups store for them to package and ship it, that way all he had to do was drop it off.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the seller wanted nothing to do with the shipping of the unit. He just wanted to drop it off. So, I don't see how he's responsible because of what a UPS employee advised.
> 
> I feel really bad for you...your photos make me nauseous just looking at them. It's a horrible situation for all parties involved!
Click to expand...

He or she pocketed $44...not saying that $44 of bubble wrap would have saved this from happening but the seller got greedy and it leaves someone who wants to get into reel mowing with a bad start...


----------



## LucidLawns

I honestly don't fault the seller. As stated, he really just wanted to drop the mower off and not have to worry about packing it up. If anyone is to blame, it's me. I didn't comment on here as a means of bashing the seller. I just wanted to figure out how to get a rear drum replacement.

I did just get off the phone with UPS though and they said he declined the extra packing material and just wanted to pay for the boxes. The extra packing material probably wouldn't have saved it, but it definitely would've been nice to know an effort was made to protect it… I asked them about making a claim for it and apparently it's only covered for up to $100. Even if I did the claim for the $100, they take the mower away, which is definitely not worth it.

If anyone has some insight on how to get a new rear drum for a mower out of warranty, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BU Bear

LucidLawns said:


> If anyone has some insight on how to get a new rear drum for a mower out of warranty, I would really appreciate it.


I'd send an email to Lee at reel rollers. I don't know that he sells the rear drums directly, but he should be able to get you in contact with someone at swardman. He's very responsive via email!


----------



## lacrossekite

Hit up Reel Rollers. They just sent me a new drum that arrived yesterday. Will be about $350.

See the other thread too titled "Edwin Roller Seperated"

I'm planning on swapping my drum soon and to post a write up of how it went. I have the exact same model as yours.

Unfortunately Swardman doesn't honor any warranty claims of a purchase second hand but I'm continuing to push them on that, but yours wouldn't qualify as the damage is obviously due to neglect from the shipping method.


----------



## TulsaFan

JerseyGreens said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucidLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly this is also partially my fault. The seller wanted me to coordinate with his local ups store for them to package and ship it, that way all he had to do was drop it off.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the seller wanted nothing to do with the shipping of the unit. He just wanted to drop it off. So, I don't see how he's responsible because of what a UPS employee advised.
> 
> I feel really bad for you...your photos make me nauseous just looking at them. It's a horrible situation for all parties involved!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He or she pocketed $44...not saying that $44 of bubble wrap would have saved this from happening but the seller got greedy and it leaves someone who wants to get into reel mowing with a bad start...
Click to expand...

We're hearing one side of what happened. So, I don't think that it's fair to call out the seller about details we are not privy to. Did the buyer request insurance and did the seller agree to purchase it?

Obviously, the shipping disaster happened because it wasn't agreed on that it would be shipped LTL Freight with insurance. Photos of the mower attached to the pallet should have been taken from all sides in case there was an accident.

I have only shipped one mower ever and this is why you better have your ducks in a row when you do so. Otherwise, it gets ugly really quickly when things go bad.


----------



## LucidLawns

BU Bear said:


> LucidLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has some insight on how to get a new rear drum for a mower out of warranty, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd send an email to Lee at reel rollers. I don't know that he sells the rear drums directly, but he should be able to get you in contact with someone at swardman. He's very responsive via email!
Click to expand...

That's good to hear! I just sent him an email, hopefully I can find a replacement.



lacrossekite said:


> Hit up Reel Rollers. They just sent me a new drum that arrived yesterday. Will be about $350.
> 
> See the other thread too titled "Edwin Roller Seperated"
> 
> I'm planning on swapping my drum soon and to post a write up of how it went. I have the exact same model as yours.
> 
> Unfortunately Swardman doesn't honor any warranty claims of a purchase second hand but I'm continuing to push them on that, but yours wouldn't qualify as the damage is obviously due to neglect from the shipping method.


Well that's not too bad on price! I just really hope it's not extremely difficult to replace it. I look forward to seeing your write up on the process!


----------



## LucidLawns

TulsaFan said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that the seller wanted nothing to do with the shipping of the unit. He just wanted to drop it off. So, I don't see how he's responsible because of what a UPS employee advised.
> 
> I feel really bad for you...your photos make me nauseous just looking at them. It's a horrible situation for all parties involved!
> 
> 
> 
> He or she pocketed $44...not saying that $44 of bubble wrap would have saved this from happening but the seller got greedy and it leaves someone who wants to get into reel mowing with a bad start...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're hearing one side of what happened. So, I don't think that it's fair to call out the seller about details we are not privy to. Did the buyer request insurance and did the seller agree to purchase it?
> 
> Obviously, the shipping disaster happened because it wasn't agreed on that it would be shipped LTL Freight with insurance. Photos of the mower attached to the pallet should have been taken from all sides in case there was an accident.
> 
> I have only shipped one mower ever and this is why you better have your ducks in a row when you do so. Otherwise, it gets ugly really quickly when things go bad.
Click to expand...

I'd honestly just like to drop it. I accept responsibility for what happened. It's unfortunate, but you live and you learn. I only posted on here as a means of finding a method of replacing the drum. Not trying to start a fight about it or anything.


----------



## TulsaFan

LucidLawns said:


> I'd honestly just like to drop it. I accept responsibility for what happened. It's unfortunate, but you live and you learn. I only posted on here as a means of finding a method of replacing the drum. Not trying to start a fight about it or anything.


I sent this in a PM to earlier this morning...

I think @JerseyGreens calling out the seller is completely unfair. I don't have issues with anything you posted.

You are in the worst situation ever! I really feel for you! My wife would be freaking the hell out if this happened to me.

Good luck with getting it somewhat resolved. UPS is pretty reasonable if you contact corporate regarding how horrible they packaged the shipment. I think that they will work with you. Just be factual and civil...being an @ss is going to get you nowhere. Show the before photos of the mower listing and the post photos.

UPS Freight dropped something on a greens mower that I once shipped with them and they covered 100% of the replacement parts.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@TulsaFan - what part of the OP saying he wants to drop this was so hard for you to understand?

We can agree to disagree but keep it moving now. Thanks


----------



## HungrySoutherner

LucidLawns said:


> Does anyone know how I can go about getting a rear drum replacement for an Edwin 2.0 55? I purchased it a few days ago from another lawn forum member and unfortunately it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured. He also purchased the mower in 2018, so I'm pretty sure it is no longer under warranty.
> 
> Photos of the damage:
> 
> HOC adjustment bar was bent, still functions though.
> 
> 
> This transport casters bolts were seared off and are stuck in the threads. Unfortunately it isn't protruding for me to grab it with some pliers. So I'm going to have to drill it out.
> 
> 
> Plastic cover shattered. Not that big of a deal, should be able to buy a replacement for $14.
> 
> 
> This transport caster thankfully still has the bolts, but it was bent pretty bad.
> 
> 
> One of the less severe dents on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> The left handle was completely bent down, I was able to bend it back to about the same level as the right one. Will test functionality today.
> 
> 
> This is the major dent on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> There were a couple of other things, but I can get replacement parts for those pretty easily. As long as I can get those bolts out of the one transport caster side, I should be able to just order the new casters and be fine. The big thing is definitely the rear drum though. Would it be worth it to try and pop the dents back out? And is there any documentation on how to replace the drum? Any info would be greatly appreciated. This was definitely a huge downer because I was so excited to start reel mowing :|


Believe it or not a lot of the dents in the roller can be hammered out with a small ball been hammer. Its really easy to get the rear drum off just remove the drive gear off of the shaft and if my memory is right its 6 allen bolts to release it from the chassis. The metal is thin and playable and you can hammer them out till you can get a new drum.


----------



## sd3

LucidLawns said:


> Does anyone know how I can go about getting a rear drum replacement for an Edwin 2.0 55? I purchased it a few days ago from another lawn forum member and unfortunately it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured. He also purchased the mower in 2018, so I'm pretty sure it is no longer under warranty.
> 
> Photos of the damage:
> 
> HOC adjustment bar was bent, still functions though.
> 
> 
> This transport casters bolts were seared off and are stuck in the threads. Unfortunately it isn't protruding for me to grab it with some pliers. So I'm going to have to drill it out.
> 
> 
> Plastic cover shattered. Not that big of a deal, should be able to buy a replacement for $14.
> 
> 
> This transport caster thankfully still has the bolts, but it was bent pretty bad.
> 
> 
> One of the less severe dents on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> The left handle was completely bent down, I was able to bend it back to about the same level as the right one. Will test functionality today.
> 
> 
> This is the major dent on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> There were a couple of other things, but I can get replacement parts for those pretty easily. As long as I can get those bolts out of the one transport caster side, I should be able to just order the new casters and be fine. The big thing is definitely the rear drum though. Would it be worth it to try and pop the dents back out? And is there any documentation on how to replace the drum? Any info would be greatly appreciated. This was definitely a huge downer because I was so excited to start reel mowing :|


The terms of the sale were for the buyer to make all shipping arrangements. I was simply dropping off the mower at the freight carrier of his choice.

The buyer made all contact with UPS regarding shipping and packaging terms. UPS provided him with a quote for his specified terms. Whether or not he specified extra packaging or insurance I am not aware of those details.

It sounded like UPS assured him that they would be able to ship the mower without issue.

I brought the mower to the UPS store. They roughly measured to see what packaging was needed and said they would finish packaging later.

I think the proper recourse is for the buyer to contact UPS and file a claim.

I feel horrible that this happened as I could imagine being in his place.


----------



## LucidLawns

sd3 said:


> LucidLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how I can go about getting a rear drum replacement for an Edwin 2.0 55? I purchased it a few days ago from another lawn forum member and unfortunately it was badly damaged on several parts throughout the shipping process and the shipment wasn't insured. He also purchased the mower in 2018, so I'm pretty sure it is no longer under warranty.
> 
> Photos of the damage:
> 
> HOC adjustment bar was bent, still functions though.
> 
> 
> This transport casters bolts were seared off and are stuck in the threads. Unfortunately it isn't protruding for me to grab it with some pliers. So I'm going to have to drill it out.
> 
> 
> Plastic cover shattered. Not that big of a deal, should be able to buy a replacement for $14.
> 
> 
> This transport caster thankfully still has the bolts, but it was bent pretty bad.
> 
> 
> One of the less severe dents on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> The left handle was completely bent down, I was able to bend it back to about the same level as the right one. Will test functionality today.
> 
> 
> This is the major dent on the rear drum.
> 
> 
> There were a couple of other things, but I can get replacement parts for those pretty easily. As long as I can get those bolts out of the one transport caster side, I should be able to just order the new casters and be fine. The big thing is definitely the rear drum though. Would it be worth it to try and pop the dents back out? And is there any documentation on how to replace the drum? Any info would be greatly appreciated. This was definitely a huge downer because I was so excited to start reel mowing :|
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of the sale were for the buyer to make all shipping arrangements. I was simply dropping off the mower at the freight carrier of his choice.
> 
> The buyer made all contact with UPS regarding shipping and packaging terms. UPS provided him with a quote for his specified terms. Whether or not he specified extra packaging or insurance I am not aware of those details.
> 
> It sounded like UPS assured him that they would be able to ship the mower without issue.
> 
> I brought the mower to the UPS store. They roughly measured to see what packaging was needed and said they would finish packaging later.
> 
> I think the proper recourse is for the buyer to contact UPS and file a claim.
> 
> I feel horrible that this happened as I could imagine being in his place.
Click to expand...

I by no means blame you for this and please don't feel bad! If anything, UPS is the ones that need to right this. A replacement drum is going to run around $350, I'm going to see if UPS can reimburse me for this. If they can't it is what it is, you live and you learn.

The customer service team over with @Reelrollers has been very helpful with the whole process. I'm just excited to get this baby fixed up and running in all it's glory. I'm not going to let this get me down and I'll be mowing reel low in no time!


----------



## TulsaFan

sd3 said:


> The terms of the sale were for the buyer to make all shipping arrangements. I was simply dropping off the mower at the freight carrier of his choice.
> 
> The buyer made all contact with UPS regarding shipping and packaging terms. UPS provided him with a quote for his specified terms. Whether or not he specified extra packaging or insurance I am not aware of those details.
> 
> It sounded like UPS assured him that they would be able to ship the mower without issue.
> 
> I brought the mower to the UPS store. They roughly measured to see what packaging was needed and said they would finish packaging later.
> 
> I think the proper recourse is for the buyer to contact UPS and file a claim.
> 
> I feel horrible that this happened as I could imagine being in his place.


Hey @JerseyGreens This is where you apologize to @sd3 for calling him out about something you knew nothing about! Good job there with the superb rationale! :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

TulsaFan said:


> sd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of the sale were for the buyer to make all shipping arrangements. I was simply dropping off the mower at the freight carrier of his choice.
> 
> The buyer made all contact with UPS regarding shipping and packaging terms. UPS provided him with a quote for his specified terms. Whether or not he specified extra packaging or insurance I am not aware of those details.
> 
> It sounded like UPS assured him that they would be able to ship the mower without issue.
> 
> I brought the mower to the UPS store. They roughly measured to see what packaging was needed and said they would finish packaging later.
> 
> I think the proper recourse is for the buyer to contact UPS and file a claim.
> 
> I feel horrible that this happened as I could imagine being in his place.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @JerseyGreens This is where you apologize to @sd3 for calling him out about something you knew nothing about! Good job there with the superb rationale! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Please explain to the group here why you are acting like this is Facebook or ATY? Go ahead keep going on to get the last word. Extremely glad that you swim in the warm season lane because we don't need your energy on the cool side. 😃


----------



## FATC1TY

I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.

More so since it seems it's always drama filled.


----------



## LucidLawns

FATC1TY said:


> I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.
> 
> More so since it seems it's always drama filled.


It wasn't really filled with drama and it had nothing to do with the quality of the mower itself. It would've been the same result if it was a toro gm1000. The UPS store just improperly packaged the mower. I have heard nothing but good things about this brand.

To compare the Swardman to a commercial greensmower isn't really an accurate matchup. Both have very different use cases. There are pros and cons to both, but the Swardman definitely fit my needs for a homeowner use of a reel mower over a toro.


----------



## Lawn Smith

LucidLawns said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.
> 
> More so since it seems it's always drama filled.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't really filled with drama and it had nothing to do with the quality of the mower itself. It would've been the same result if it was a toro gm1000. The UPS store just improperly packaged the mower. I have heard nothing but good things about this brand.
> 
> To compare the Swardman to a commercial greensmower isn't really an accurate matchup. Both have very different use cases. There are pros and cons to both, but the Swardman definitely fit my needs for a homeowner use of a reel mower over a toro.
Click to expand...

I don't understand the hate for Swardmans either? I guess you could say they're cheaply built compared to a GM but if something breaks it's very easy to fix yourself. That's great you can cut 40,000 sqft a day with your GM but most likely you're cutting around 7,000 sqft every 3 days.

Both mowers have a rear drum and a cylindrical reel that spins around the same RPM, thus giving comparable cut qualities. Want to cut super low with either mower? Swap the the reels out for one with more blades.

The weight of GM is the only advantage it has. If you disagree please show me the cut quality between the two...


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I almost made my user ID "Attorney at lawn", but I figured I would get a ton of PMs about legal advice. That said, this stuff bugs me and I enjoy helping out. Contract law is terrible, complicated, and not my speciality. I am not giving legal advice, but I find this section to be an interesting read regarding UPS. https://www.law.cornell.edu/ucc/7/7-309


----------



## BU Bear

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> I almost made my user ID "Attorney at lawn", but I figured I would get a ton of PMs about legal advice. That said, this stuff bugs me and I enjoy helping out. Contract law is terrible, complicated, and not my speciality. I am not giving legal advice, but I find this section to be an interesting read regarding UPS. https://www.law.cornell.edu/ucc/7/7-309


Speaking of, I had a little run in with "the man," think you could help out? Pro bono of course! Kidding obviously, I've got to imagine that's as annoying for you as it is for people who ask me if I can just "help out with their taxes."


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn

I honestly love the law and trying to help people out, but ironically, people can sue you for a lot of money for giving bad free legal advice. I am not even kidding. Doctors of law can be held liable for malpractice too.

The other thing is that usually attorneys work like 60 to 80 hours a week and dont really have time for a question here and there because it takes hours or even weeks to properly research. Honestly, there are probably numerous cases of people suing UPS over their packaging errors, but I would have to take a long, long time to read through all of the judicial rules and opinions.

Hopefully UPS does the right thing and comes through.


----------



## lacrossekite

lacrossekite said:


> Hit up Reel Rollers. They just sent me a new drum that arrived yesterday. Will be about $350.
> 
> See the other thread too titled "Edwin Roller Seperated"
> 
> I'm planning on swapping my drum soon and to post a write up of how it went. I have the exact same model as yours.
> 
> Unfortunately Swardman doesn't honor any warranty claims of a purchase second hand but I'm continuing to push them on that, but yours wouldn't qualify as the damage is obviously due to neglect from the shipping method.


You may want to see the other thread before getting another drum. Maybe it's just mine, but I'm having a heck of a time getting the bracket I need removed from the old drum.


----------



## bernstem

FATC1TY said:


> I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.
> 
> More so since it seems it's always drama filled.


I think that people who are happy with their mower are out mowing rather than posting videos and reviews. To give some counterpoint to your narrative, I have had some minor issues with my mower, but overall am quite pleased with it. You need to keep on top of preventive inspections/bolt tightening/reel adjustment more than a rotary, but the cut quality is no comparison. I don't have to deal with finding a golf course or service center that is willing to help with maintenance, which is good as I don't have the time to deal with it. I do have to make sure belts and bolts are tight, but I don't have to deal with grease zerks. I also don't have to push a 300 lb commercial mower up a 20 degree slope or keep it on a straight line across the slope.

I had one issue with the main drive pully coming loose. It did not prevent me from mowing, but did take a few hours of wrenching in my driveway to get replaced. ReelRollers was very responsive and got me parts quickly and under warranty. It could have been prevented with a simple check on bolts which I now do regularly.

Overall, I would recommend the mower. I do not expect it to be as trouble free as a rotary, but it cuts much better. I also do not expect it to be as reliable as a commercial greensmower, but it is under warranty and easy to fix and maintain so far.

Maybe everything will change in another year as it gets some hours on it, but so far I am happy mowing.


----------



## FATC1TY

bernstem said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.
> 
> More so since it seems it's always drama filled.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who are happy with their mower are out mowing rather than posting videos and reviews. To give some counterpoint to your narrative, I have had some minor issues with my mower, but overall am quite pleased with it. You need to keep on top of preventive inspections/bolt tightening/reel adjustment more than a rotary, but the cut quality is no comparison. I don't have to deal with finding a golf course or service center that is willing to help with maintenance, which is good as I don't have the time to deal with it. I do have to make sure belts and bolts are tight, but I don't have to deal with grease zerks. I also don't have to push a 300 lb commercial mower up a 20 degree slope or keep it on a straight line across the slope.
> 
> I had one issue with the main drive pully coming loose. It did not prevent me from mowing, but did take a few hours of wrenching in my driveway to get replaced. ReelRollers was very responsive and got me parts quickly and under warranty. It could have been prevented with a simple check on bolts which I now do regularly.
> 
> Overall, I would recommend the mower. I do not expect it to be as trouble free as a rotary, but it cuts much better. I also do not expect it to be as reliable as a commercial greensmower, but it is under warranty and easy to fix and maintain so far.
> 
> Maybe everything will change in another year as it gets some hours on it, but so far I am happy mowing.
Click to expand...

Glad it's working for you, and you've got a system down to check stuff and be on top of maintenance. It's something I think everyone neglects from time to time.

I don't really have a narrative, I was impressed when they first showed up, felt like it was worth taking a look at, but ultimately the higher than it should be price tag, and the fact that really no one who had one during testing decided they were worth owning on their own dime was something to note. Coupled with plenty of folks admitting they are not built of the highest quality, I don't find it a value. I know a large portion of folks won't have problems, but most unhappy folks after a large ticket purchase won't come admit it was no good.

You are correct though- most folks will just mow and move on. We are now are the point many machines have no warranty, and lack support. This is the telling time for the brand.


----------



## Reelrollers

FATC1TY said:


> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised people still want to buy these mowers, let alone a used one.
> 
> More so since it seems it's always drama filled.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who are happy with their mower are out mowing rather than posting videos and reviews. To give some counterpoint to your narrative, I have had some minor issues with my mower, but overall am quite pleased with it. You need to keep on top of preventive inspections/bolt tightening/reel adjustment more than a rotary, but the cut quality is no comparison. I don't have to deal with finding a golf course or service center that is willing to help with maintenance, which is good as I don't have the time to deal with it. I do have to make sure belts and bolts are tight, but I don't have to deal with grease zerks. I also don't have to push a 300 lb commercial mower up a 20 degree slope or keep it on a straight line across the slope.
> 
> I had one issue with the main drive pully coming loose. It did not prevent me from mowing, but did take a few hours of wrenching in my driveway to get replaced. ReelRollers was very responsive and got me parts quickly and under warranty. It could have been prevented with a simple check on bolts which I now do regularly.
> 
> Overall, I would recommend the mower. I do not expect it to be as trouble free as a rotary, but it cuts much better. I also do not expect it to be as reliable as a commercial greensmower, but it is under warranty and easy to fix and maintain so far.
> 
> Maybe everything will change in another year as it gets some hours on it, but so far I am happy mowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's working for you, and you've got a system down to check stuff and be on top of maintenance. It's something I think everyone neglects from time to time.
> 
> I don't really have a narrative, I was impressed when they first showed up, felt like it was worth taking a look at, but ultimately the higher than it should be price tag, and the fact that really no one who had one during testing decided they were worth owning on their own dime was something to note. Coupled with plenty of folks admitting they are not built of the highest quality, I don't find it a value. I know a large portion of folks won't have problems, but most unhappy folks after a large ticket purchase won't come admit it was no good.
> 
> You are correct though- most folks will just mow and move on. We are now are the point many machines have no warranty, and lack support. This is the telling time for the brand.
Click to expand...

@FATC1TY You don't own a Swardman so posting on their value and support seems out of place, right? Swardman owners are seeking a new reel mower under warranty for 2 years, light to maneuver, mailable reel sharpening, ability for 1 machine to do what would take 4 machines, a great cut, stripes incredible, and very easy to maintain. Your profile says you own a greens mower, but that's your need and doesn't need to be pushed on others on this thread. Believe it or not, not everyone wants a used greens mower. I'm not "hating" on a used greens mower, but I'm also not on a greens mower thread telling those owners what a poor decision they made. I've never posted in those threads because I have no experience with those mowers.

Your comments are observations and it's not fair to state facts about our support or Swardman's future because some folks might think you have experience with either. I'm not trying to be rude but please bring value to this thread. I mean, you are actually replying to a Swardman owner attempting to tell him what it's like to own a Swardman, the support he'll get, and the future of Swardman. But, you don't own one. Why?

Sitting back and "hoping" your comments get buried in the string would be weak of me and unfair to folks who are really seeking feedback on the mowers. I owe it to the folks who own Swardman's and are happy to say something. This thread should be a place for swardman owners and folks researching mowers can ask questions. Not a place for criticisms from people who have no experience with the brand being discussed. It just makes it confusing and devalues this amazing sites topics.


----------



## Appletidefan

Been meaning to post for awhile now.

Purchased. Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 at end of last year and received it in February.

I have Emerald Zoysia and was cutting at around 1.25-1.5" with my old 20" Trucut.

I immediately scalped with my rotary and dethatched with the Swardman and then scalped some more with the Swardman.

Took about 3-4 months to finally grow in and now is looking pretty decent.

I can say that the mower has been a joy to use and has allowed me to greatly up my game.

Regardless of cost I expect it to have an issue or 2 at some point since it's a mechanical thing.

Long term goal is to gas my courtyard and install bent and get a used greens mower at that point.

Lee and his team have been very helpful and I greatly appreciate the job that they do which allows nerds like me to enjoy an over-manicured lawn.


----------



## Lawn Smith

Appletidefan said:


> Been meaning to post for awhile now.
> 
> Purchased. Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 at end of last year and received it in February.
> 
> I have Emerald Zoysia and was cutting at around 1.25-1.5" with my old 20" Trucut.
> 
> I immediately scalped with my rotary and dethatched with the Swardman and then scalped some more with the Swardman.
> 
> Took about 3-4 months to finally grow in and now is looking pretty decent.
> 
> I can say that the mower has been a joy to use and has allowed me to greatly up my game.
> 
> Regardless of cost I expect it to have an issue or 2 at some point since it's a mechanical thing.
> 
> Long term goal is to gas my courtyard and install bent and get a used greens mower at that point.
> 
> Lee and his team have been very helpful and I greatly appreciate the job that they do which allows nerds like me to enjoy an over-manicured lawn.


Whoa whoa whoa. You can't just get on here and tease us like that with your first post. We're gonna need to see the rest of that property including the courtyard. It's the forum rules, ask Ware...


----------



## FATC1TY

Reelrollers said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernstem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that people who are happy with their mower are out mowing rather than posting videos and reviews. To give some counterpoint to your narrative, I have had some minor issues with my mower, but overall am quite pleased with it. You need to keep on top of preventive inspections/bolt tightening/reel adjustment more than a rotary, but the cut quality is no comparison. I don't have to deal with finding a golf course or service center that is willing to help with maintenance, which is good as I don't have the time to deal with it. I do have to make sure belts and bolts are tight, but I don't have to deal with grease zerks. I also don't have to push a 300 lb commercial mower up a 20 degree slope or keep it on a straight line across the slope.
> 
> I had one issue with the main drive pully coming loose. It did not prevent me from mowing, but did take a few hours of wrenching in my driveway to get replaced. ReelRollers was very responsive and got me parts quickly and under warranty. It could have been prevented with a simple check on bolts which I now do regularly.
> 
> Overall, I would recommend the mower. I do not expect it to be as trouble free as a rotary, but it cuts much better. I also do not expect it to be as reliable as a commercial greensmower, but it is under warranty and easy to fix and maintain so far.
> 
> Maybe everything will change in another year as it gets some hours on it, but so far I am happy mowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it's working for you, and you've got a system down to check stuff and be on top of maintenance. It's something I think everyone neglects from time to time.
> 
> I don't really have a narrative, I was impressed when they first showed up, felt like it was worth taking a look at, but ultimately the higher than it should be price tag, and the fact that really no one who had one during testing decided they were worth owning on their own dime was something to note. Coupled with plenty of folks admitting they are not built of the highest quality, I don't find it a value. I know a large portion of folks won't have problems, but most unhappy folks after a large ticket purchase won't come admit it was no good.
> 
> You are correct though- most folks will just mow and move on. We are now are the point many machines have no warranty, and lack support. This is the telling time for the brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @FATC1TY You don't own a Swardman so posting on their value and support seems out of place, right? Swardman owners are seeking a new reel mower under warranty for 2 years, light to maneuver, mailable reel sharpening, ability for 1 machine to do what would take 4 machines, a great cut, stripes incredible, and very easy to maintain. Your profile says you own a greens mower, but that's your need and doesn't need to be pushed on others on this thread. Believe it or not, not everyone wants a used greens mower. I'm not "hating" on a used greens mower, but I'm also not on a greens mower thread telling those owners what a poor decision they made. I've never posted in those threads because I have no experience with those mowers.
> 
> Your comments are observations and it's not fair to state facts about our support or Swardman's future because some folks might think you have experience with either. I'm not trying to be rude but please bring value to this thread. I mean, you are actually replying to a Swardman owner attempting to tell him what it's like to own a Swardman, the support he'll get, and the future of Swardman. But, you don't own one. Why?
> 
> Sitting back and "hoping" your comments get buried in the string would be weak of me and unfair to folks who are really seeking feedback on the mowers. I owe it to the folks who own Swardman's and are happy to say something. This thread should be a place for swardman owners and folks researching mowers can ask questions. Not a place for criticisms from people who have no experience with the brand being discussed. It just makes it confusing and devalues this amazing sites topics.
Click to expand...

Sorry you felt attacked and now need proof of membership to post in threads here. News to me!

Hopefully your business is good, based on the people claiming they can't get a screw to repair their mowers, I'd say you are pretty busy getting people going this season.

Just because you don't find value in conversation, doesn't mean it's no value to others. You also have no idea who I am, or if I've ever put hands on one of these mowers, so your comment is purely assumption.


----------



## Appletidefan

Lawn Smith said:


> Appletidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to post for awhile now.
> 
> Purchased. Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 at end of last year and received it in February.
> 
> I have Emerald Zoysia and was cutting at around 1.25-1.5" with my old 20" Trucut.
> 
> I immediately scalped with my rotary and dethatched with the Swardman and then scalped some more with the Swardman.
> 
> Took about 3-4 months to finally grow in and now is looking pretty decent.
> 
> I can say that the mower has been a joy to use and has allowed me to greatly up my game.
> 
> Regardless of cost I expect it to have an issue or 2 at some point since it's a mechanical thing.
> 
> Long term goal is to gas my courtyard and install bent and get a used greens mower at that point.
> 
> Lee and his team have been very helpful and I greatly appreciate the job that they do which allows nerds like me to enjoy an over-manicured lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa. You can't just get on here and tease us like that with your first post. We're gonna need to see the rest of that property including the courtyard. It's the forum rules, ask Ware...
Click to expand...

Haha - rookie mistake here.

Not a lot to report on the property. Probably have 6000+ sq ft overall so fairly easy to manage. The grass is still filling back in after the (aggressive) scalp. I'm not in the same league of several other lawns posted here. We bought this house 2 years ago and the prior owner abused the lawn and kept it 3-4" high so it's been a real project.

Below is the courtyard.



Other assorted pics.









I have thoroughly enjoyed and learned from this forum. Kudos to all who contribute!


----------



## Mattopb3

Appletidefan said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appletidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to post for awhile now.
> 
> Purchased. Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 at end of last year and received it in February.
> 
> I have Emerald Zoysia and was cutting at around 1.25-1.5" with my old 20" Trucut.
> 
> I immediately scalped with my rotary and dethatched with the Swardman and then scalped some more with the Swardman.
> 
> Took about 3-4 months to finally grow in and now is looking pretty decent.
> 
> I can say that the mower has been a joy to use and has allowed me to greatly up my game.
> 
> Regardless of cost I expect it to have an issue or 2 at some point since it's a mechanical thing.
> 
> Long term goal is to gas my courtyard and install bent and get a used greens mower at that point.
> 
> Lee and his team have been very helpful and I greatly appreciate the job that they do which allows nerds like me to enjoy an over-manicured lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa. You can't just get on here and tease us like that with your first post. We're gonna need to see the rest of that property including the courtyard. It's the forum rules, ask Ware...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha - rookie mistake here.
> 
> Not a lot to report on the property. Probably have 6000+ sq ft overall so fairly easy to manage. The grass is still filling back in after the (aggressive) scalp. I'm not in the same league of several other lawns posted here. We bought this house 2 years ago and the prior owner abused the lawn and kept it 3-4" high so it's been a real project.
> 
> Below is the courtyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Other assorted pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed and learned from this forum. Kudos to all who contribute!
Click to expand...

Beautiful!!! waiting till next march to get a swardman!


----------



## Lawn Smith

Appletidefan said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appletidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been meaning to post for awhile now.
> 
> Purchased. Swardman Edwin 2.1 55 at end of last year and received it in February.
> 
> I have Emerald Zoysia and was cutting at around 1.25-1.5" with my old 20" Trucut.
> 
> I immediately scalped with my rotary and dethatched with the Swardman and then scalped some more with the Swardman.
> 
> Took about 3-4 months to finally grow in and now is looking pretty decent.
> 
> I can say that the mower has been a joy to use and has allowed me to greatly up my game.
> 
> Regardless of cost I expect it to have an issue or 2 at some point since it's a mechanical thing.
> 
> Long term goal is to gas my courtyard and install bent and get a used greens mower at that point.
> 
> Lee and his team have been very helpful and I greatly appreciate the job that they do which allows nerds like me to enjoy an over-manicured lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa. You can't just get on here and tease us like that with your first post. We're gonna need to see the rest of that property including the courtyard. It's the forum rules, ask Ware...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha - rookie mistake here.
> 
> Not a lot to report on the property. Probably have 6000+ sq ft overall so fairly easy to manage. The grass is still filling back in after the (aggressive) scalp. I'm not in the same league of several other lawns posted here. We bought this house 2 years ago and the prior owner abused the lawn and kept it 3-4" high so it's been a real project.
> 
> Below is the courtyard.
> 
> 
> 
> Other assorted pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have thoroughly enjoyed and learned from this forum. Kudos to all who contribute!
Click to expand...

Nice! That's a beautiful property. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FedDawg555

Big brother (GM1600) was super impressed with little brother (Swardman 2.1) verticutting the lawn 2 weeks ago. Thinning out the canopy and thatch removal really helps tremendously with quality of cut. People ask which do you prefer? I say they both serve different purposes and it's not apples to apples. One does one thing absolutely better than anything else. One is a Swiss Army knife and does each thing very well. For me I need both. But for others the Swiss Army knife will get er done too.


----------



## Ware

bernstem said:


> I think that people who are happy with their mower are out mowing rather than posting videos and reviews…


Like @mitch1588 - quietly producing an impressive LOTM with his Swardman 2.0. :thumbup:


----------



## SugarLand Bermuda

FedDawg555 said:


> Big brother (GM1600) was super impressed with little brother (Swardman 2.1) verticutting the lawn 2 weeks ago. Thinning out the canopy and thatch removal really helps tremendously with quality of cut. People ask which do you prefer? I say they both serve different purposes and it's not apples to apples. One does one thing absolutely better than anything else. One is a Swiss Army knife and does each thing very well. For me I need both. But for others the Swiss Army knife will get er done too.


I couldn't agree with this more! I love my one-two punch combo i have at the moment. I also like having a lighter mower option to cut if i have a day of clear sky between a week long period of rain.


----------



## lacrossekite

Got to use the scarifier cartridge for the first time today! It did great picking up all the small sticks, gum balls, pine bark etc….

Though I'm frustrated with Swardman at the moment, I'm very pleased this cassette worked better than I expected.


----------



## agrassman

Just got a new Swardman. I have 90 octane non-ethanol fuel I use in my equipment but no 98 or 100 octane non-ethanol. The QuickStart guide states 98 or 100 octane but the B&S manual with it says min of 87 octane. I'm assuming the engine manual is correct and I'll be good with the 90 but wanted to validate.


----------



## Reelrollers

Yes you are good. I run 87 or 89 in mine with the Briggs. In a dream world I would run non ethanol, but it's not always practical running across town to that gas station.


----------



## agrassman

This mower is awesome. Mowed my zoysia at 1 inch and the family loves the stripes. Ignore the hose and extension cord. Kids wanted the pool out after I mowed.


----------



## Brian Bier

Brian Bier said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Bier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, I once emailed you about my set screw hole being stripped and you responded that I should take it to a shop to re-thread it, and also said "it must have been over tightened." Since I still have every email communication we exchanged and that shows that my concerns were voiced well within the warranty period, will you honor my warranty and repair or replace the parts that failed (and seem to fail for many owners? Or, replace/refund my machine that has had problems since day one.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian, will you please send me an email? I haven't seen an email from you in a while until this post.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for reaching out to me Lee, I have emailed you back and would love to see where we go from here.
Click to expand...

UPDATE (finally) for everyone:

First, I want to apologize for taking so long to post an update as I have been extremely busy. *I want to publicly commend Lee and his staff at ReelRollers as he and the team have absolutely stepped up to work with me and make things right.*

Rather than a very long story, allow me to summarize where we are at -- Lee reached out to me very quickly after my initial post and I'm very happy to say that he has swapped my original Edwin 2.1 with a brand new Edwin 2.1 (the really great looking Captain's Gray color!). Not only did Lee agree to swap it out to make things right, but he and his brother delivered it personally to Texas. I'm sure there are quite a few happy customers recently since Lee and his brother took a road trip from Reel Rollers to personally deliver LOTS of new Swardman Mowers across Louisiana, Texas, Oklahoma, Georgia, Alabama, and who knows were else. That was a very pleasant surprise to get a chance to meet Lee face-to-face and discuss some of the issues that I have had with my Swardman -- the only downside is that he didn't get to see my lawn in all of its glory that the Swardman can produce when it is operating at peak performance.

I would like to share my personal opinions regarding ReelRollers as well as Swardman so that everyone is getting a fair shake. When I chose to purchase a Swardman, I reached out to Lee to ask about support being that he was the only person in the U.S. that was distributing the Swardman. I felt confident enough with our exchange that I placed an order -- my setup includes an Edwin 2.1, 6-blade cartridge, 10-blade cartridge, scarifier cartridge, verticutter cartridge, and the brush cartridge. One of the deciding factors to go with the Swardman was the ability to swap the cartridges out, thus giving you multiple machines in one.

I will say that out of the box, these machines are impressive! The cartridges are great, although, I have not really used the brush so I probably could have saved money on that. Where the issues start is the durability/longevity of some of the components as well as potentially getting a bad machine (that will happen from time to time with anything). My concerns are very similar to a lot of other owners that I've read -- unbelievable vibration, screws coming loose (from vibration), weak points in the metal (height of cut set screws), cables that seem a bit too weak, belts that stretch WAY TOO SOON, and the drive roller becoming almost useless unless going down a slope!

I want to reiterate again - these concerns are NOT due to Lee and ReelRollers. These concerns truly lie with Swardman and their ability to improve. Lee should be applauded for the vision he saw with bringing the Swardman mowers to the U.S. market and the time he has put in working with them to make improvements to the machines. Being the first to take on any endeavor will come with some great highs, but will also have quite a few lows along the way, and the support that you get from a company once issues are found is what sets that company apart. *Lee and his team at ReelRollers are 100% committed to doing a great job, providing amazing service, and taking care of their customers. My faith in Lee, and ReelRollers, has been more than restored by his commitment to taking care of me and standing behind the products that he sells!* Yes, there are some opportunities with the Swardman units, but that is not Lee's fault and he is working very diligently with Swardman to improve based on the feedback that we provide.

So, my thoughts on the Swardman? I do not have an Allett, Greensmaster, or any other powered reel mower, so I cannot compare to those units. My thoughts at this moment, however, are very similar to when I first ordered the Swardman -- I am extremely excited to see how this new mower compares to the previous unit I had and if it holds up over time. I have every intention to continue to work with Lee and his team at ReelRollers to provide feedback. My hope is that my previous machine just had some quirks that were a bit off and that all will be well with the replacement machine.

I plan to update the board again in a few months once I have a moment of time to get my own lawn back in order with the help of the new Swardman!


----------



## mrmattyq

Been heavily considering pulling the trigger on a Swardman - my only concern is that my side yard is essentially completely slopped. I searched this thread and it seems that it shouldn't be an issue. Do these things have enough weight on them to keep them from slipping? Heres a picture as a ref:


----------



## Reelrollers

That slope wouldn't be a concern in my mind at all.


----------



## lacrossekite

mrmattyq said:


> Been heavily considering pulling the trigger on a Swardman - my only concern is that my side yard is essentially completely slopped. I searched this thread and it seems that it shouldn't be an issue. Do these things have enough weight on them to keep them from slipping? Heres a picture as a ref:


Check out the thread "Swardman Edwin Roller Seperated"

Just making you aware of some of the issues with this mower and company before you drop thousands of dollars on it.


----------



## jskierko

My edwin handles this slope. Only requires minimal operator assistance, really handles it better than you'd think.


----------



## mrmattyq

jskierko said:


> My edwin handles this slope. Only requires minimal operator assistance, really handles it better than you'd think.


Yea that slop puts mine to shame  glad you have no problems. Thanks!


----------



## sheiraas

Has anyone replaced the throttle cable on the 2.0? Mine is getting to the point when I tip it back the cable has stretched so much it changes the throttle to full throttle etc.. I see they have a video on how to adjust it a little bit but not on a full replacement.


----------



## Hapa512

sheiraas said:


> Has anyone replaced the throttle cable on the 2.0? Mine is getting to the point when I tip it back the cable has stretched so much it changes the throttle to full throttle etc.. I see they have a video on how to adjust it a little bit but not on a full replacement.


I've replaced it. Its pretty easy to do . Won't take but 30-45 mins to replace. Just take pictures for reference incase you get stuck, and follow the existing cable. Its pretty strait forward.


----------



## mrmattyq

Looks like im reviving a dead thread here, but i do have a question regarding swardman cartridge interchangeability. I'm looking to purchase a second 6-blade cartridge for my Edwin 55 cm, Landzie strangely enough only sells a 6-blade for the Edwin 45 cm and Electra 55 cm. I emailed Landzie and the responded with

"We actually have the 6 blade for the Electra 55 that you can use. Most of the parts are interchangeable between the Edwin and the Electra, except the Rotary Brush."

I Just want to verify before i purchase that the Electra 55 cm 6-blade will actually fit an Edwin 2.1 55 cm mower before purchasing, as even on the swardman website they are listed as two separate products (but do look fairly identical).

Thanks!


----------



## d213rr

They do sell a 6 blade for the Edwin 55. I just bought one in late May. Maybe they were out of stock. I do not know if the Electra version they directed you to is any different, however.


----------



## Juddweiser

You can use the Electra cartridge in the Edwin, but you have to change the pulley wheel. Two hex screws hold it on and it takes about 2 minutes. I just did it with the Groomer and there were no issues.


----------



## Mok

mrmattyq said:


> Looks like im reviving a dead thread here, but i do have a question regarding swardman cartridge interchangeability. I'm looking to purchase a second 6-blade cartridge for my Edwin 55 cm, Landzie strangely enough only sells a 6-blade for the Edwin 45 cm and Electra 55 cm. I emailed Landzie and the responded with
> 
> "We actually have the 6 blade for the Electra 55 that you can use. Most of the parts are interchangeable between the Edwin and the Electra, except the Rotary Brush."
> 
> I Just want to verify before i purchase that the Electra 55 cm 6-blade will actually fit an Edwin 2.1 55 cm mower before purchasing, as even on the swardman website they are listed as two separate products (but do look fairly identical).
> 
> Thanks!


I just *********** my elektra cartridge and noticed the drive is different on the elektra vs the Edwin. I don't particularly trust Landzie due to previous experiences I'd go on and contact Swordsman HQ instead


----------



## Reelrollers

For a little clarity, the Edwin and Electra cartridge is interchangeable. You can remove the end pulley (vbelt Style for Edwin and timing belt style for Electra). They have the same shaft diameter and requires to simple remove 2 bolts, put on new pulley, and insert bolts).

However, the adapter you would use to spin the pulley to backlap requires a different size adapter because the outside diameter of the pulleys are different. Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of them side by side and you'll see inner diameter is same, outer is different. Making them interchangeable, but requiring a different adapter if you choose to backlap.


----------



## atticus

Reelrollers said:


> However, the adapter you would use to spin the pulley to backlap requires a different size adapter because the outside diameter of the pulleys are different. Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of them side by side and you'll see inner diameter is same, outer is different. Making them interchangeable, but requiring a different adapter if you choose to backlap.


Do you recommend backlapping the Edwin? I never have, but would start doing so if it extended the life of the bedknife or length between grinds.


----------



## mrmattyq

atticus said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the adapter you would use to spin the pulley to backlap requires a different size adapter because the outside diameter of the pulleys are different. Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of them side by side and you'll see inner diameter is same, outer is different. Making them interchangeable, but requiring a different adapter if you choose to backlap.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend backlapping the Edwin? I never have, but would start doing so if it extended the life of the bedknife or length between grinds.
Click to expand...

From all the reading I've done on this forum, i think the answer is "no" since the swardmans do not come with a relief grind (they have a spin grind i think?). So any backlapping will add wear to the blade. For golf courses / turf fields / etc. that may have grinding machines available on demand a spin grind makes a lot of sense. For retail / homeowners, i think having the option to backlap on the go is a quick and easy way to sharpen the reels, but as far as i know this can't be done unless you find a shop willing to put a relief grind on your reel - which i haven't been able to find. I believe the service recommended to everyone getting a swardman reel sharpened (reel works) does not add a relief grind, but i again i could be wrong.

In theory a spin grind with a couple replaceable bedknives should be able to last an entire cutting season. However, over time this season through normal wear and tear i feel like my cut is not as crispy as it should be (evident from grass showing signs of ripping vs cutting). while the blade passes the paper test, and bedknife/reel adjustments have been made its just not an amazing cut. and this process is sped up when i inevitably hit a small piece of mulch/pebble missed when cleaning up the yard pre-mow (small enough to not damage the reel but mess up adjustment mid cut). And this is my primary issue, leading me to want to purchase a second reel cartridge - having to ship the entire reel for sharpening, as convenient as it is, it not a great solution mid-summer when the grass is growing full force. The average turnaround time looks to be 2+ weeks which is simply out of the question.

Sorry to Hijack your question to @Reelrollers - I'm hoping to be wrong here, i would love to be able to backlap my reel in between grinds to save me $550 on a new cartridge


----------



## atticus

@mrmattyq thanks for the reply, this is pretty much exactly what I thought to be true. Like you, I was hoping I was wrong. The replaceable bedknife is fine for me, but yea, being able to extend the life of that super crisp cut would be nice.


----------



## MasterMech

mrmattyq said:


> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the adapter you would use to spin the pulley to backlap requires a different size adapter because the outside diameter of the pulleys are different. Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of them side by side and you'll see inner diameter is same, outer is different. Making them interchangeable, but requiring a different adapter if you choose to backlap.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend backlapping the Edwin? I never have, but would start doing so if it extended the life of the bedknife or length between grinds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From all the reading I've done on this forum, i think the answer is "no" since the swardmans do not come with a relief grind (they have a spin grind i think?). So any backlapping will add wear to the blade. For golf courses / turf fields / etc. that may have grinding machines available on demand a spin grind makes a lot of sense. For retail / homeowners, i think having the option to backlap on the go is a quick and easy way to sharpen the reels, but as far as i know this can't be done unless you find a shop willing to put a relief grind on your reel - which i haven't been able to find. I believe the service recommended to everyone getting a swardman reel sharpened (reel works) does not add a relief grind, but i again i could be wrong.
> 
> In theory a spin grind with a couple replaceable bedknives should be able to last an entire cutting season. However, over time this season through normal wear and tear i feel like my cut is not as crispy as it should be (evident from grass showing signs of ripping vs cutting). while the blade passes the paper test, and bedknife/reel adjustments have been made its just not an amazing cut. and this process is sped up when i inevitably hit a small piece of mulch/pebble missed when cleaning up the yard pre-mow (small enough to not damage the reel but mess up adjustment mid cut). And this is my primary issue, leading me to want to purchase a second reel cartridge - having to ship the entire reel for sharpening, as convenient as it is, it not a great solution mid-summer when the grass is growing full force. The average turnaround time looks to be 2+ weeks which is simply out of the question.
> 
> Sorry to Hijack your question to @Reelrollers - I'm hoping to be wrong here, i would love to be able to backlap my reel in between grinds to save me $550 on a new cartridge
Click to expand...

I thought @Reelrollers was adding a relief to the reel at first sharpening but I could be wrong there. You need more than just relief on the reel for backlapping anyways. IIRC, the bedknife geometry prevented it from backlapping properly.


----------



## Mok

Reelrollers said:


> For a little clarity, the Edwin and Electra cartridge is interchangeable. You can remove the end pulley (vbelt Style for Edwin and timing belt style for Electra). They have the same shaft diameter and requires to simple remove 2 bolts, put on new pulley, and insert bolts).
> 
> However, the adapter you would use to spin the pulley to backlap requires a different size adapter because the outside diameter of the pulleys are different. Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of them side by side and you'll see inner diameter is same, outer is different. Making them interchangeable, but requiring a different adapter if you choose to backlap.


Correct. I had to use a 1-3/4" socket and cut out notches for it to work


----------



## Mok

MasterMech said:


> mrmattyq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend backlapping the Edwin? I never have, but would start doing so if it extended the life of the bedknife or length between grinds.
> 
> 
> 
> From all the reading I've done on this forum, i think the answer is "no" since the swardmans do not come with a relief grind (they have a spin grind i think?). So any backlapping will add wear to the blade. For golf courses / turf fields / etc. that may have grinding machines available on demand a spin grind makes a lot of sense. For retail / homeowners, i think having the option to backlap on the go is a quick and easy way to sharpen the reels, but as far as i know this can't be done unless you find a shop willing to put a relief grind on your reel - which i haven't been able to find. I believe the service recommended to everyone getting a swardman reel sharpened (reel works) does not add a relief grind, but i again i could be wrong.
> 
> In theory a spin grind with a couple replaceable bedknives should be able to last an entire cutting season. However, over time this season through normal wear and tear i feel like my cut is not as crispy as it should be (evident from grass showing signs of ripping vs cutting). while the blade passes the paper test, and bedknife/reel adjustments have been made its just not an amazing cut. and this process is sped up when i inevitably hit a small piece of mulch/pebble missed when cleaning up the yard pre-mow (small enough to not damage the reel but mess up adjustment mid cut). And this is my primary issue, leading me to want to purchase a second reel cartridge - having to ship the entire reel for sharpening, as convenient as it is, it not a great solution mid-summer when the grass is growing full force. The average turnaround time looks to be 2+ weeks which is simply out of the question.
> 
> Sorry to Hijack your question to @Reelrollers - I'm hoping to be wrong here, i would love to be able to backlap my reel in between grinds to save me $550 on a new cartridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought @Reelrollers was adding a relief to the reel at first sharpening but I could be wrong there. You need more than just relief on the reel for backlapping anyways. IIRC, the bedknife geometry prevented it from backlapping properly.
Click to expand...

I was so frustrated. I got a new reel from landzie and when I received it it was blocked and needed adjustment. And it still couldn't cut grass properly. I emailed them they didn't know what to do. They burned like 2 weeks not knowing. Even contacting them was a PITA. Then they forwarded it over to Swordsman HQ. I even put on an action cam and I took videos. Then I found out Swordsman hq is closed for 2 weeks. No response back. Anyways I *********** it and it cut better. Still not as good as my first reel when I got my elektra. Out of the box that thing could cut and man could it cut. My strips were so clean. Now they look crappy. I swear I'm so frustrated with my Swardman but I am so invested in it I'd lose money selling it and getting an Alett. So frustrated...


----------



## Reelrollers

We originally put a relief grind on the swardman reels, but then it was recommended by swardman that we don't, so we stopped in late 2019.

That's when we also stopped making/ selling the adapters to backlap the swardman reels.

I have only backlapped reels with a relief because the geometry makes sense as to why this would improve the cut. I've read many posts about folks backlapping a non relief reel, but in my mind I can't understand how creating a sharper "back edge" of the blade will improve the cut when it's the front edge cutting the grass. With a relief, it is the "peak" of the blade edge which is cutting the grass so it makes since time sharpen that relief edge peak by backlapping.

I'm sure others on this forum have backlapped a non relief reel, so hopefully they can provide better feedback.


----------



## MasterMech

Mok said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrmattyq said:
> 
> 
> 
> From all the reading I've done on this forum, i think the answer is "no" since the swardmans do not come with a relief grind (they have a spin grind i think?). So any backlapping will add wear to the blade. For golf courses / turf fields / etc. that may have grinding machines available on demand a spin grind makes a lot of sense. For retail / homeowners, i think having the option to backlap on the go is a quick and easy way to sharpen the reels, but as far as i know this can't be done unless you find a shop willing to put a relief grind on your reel - which i haven't been able to find. I believe the service recommended to everyone getting a swardman reel sharpened (reel works) does not add a relief grind, but i again i could be wrong.
> 
> In theory a spin grind with a couple replaceable bedknives should be able to last an entire cutting season. However, over time this season through normal wear and tear i feel like my cut is not as crispy as it should be (evident from grass showing signs of ripping vs cutting). while the blade passes the paper test, and bedknife/reel adjustments have been made its just not an amazing cut. and this process is sped up when i inevitably hit a small piece of mulch/pebble missed when cleaning up the yard pre-mow (small enough to not damage the reel but mess up adjustment mid cut). And this is my primary issue, leading me to want to purchase a second reel cartridge - having to ship the entire reel for sharpening, as convenient as it is, it not a great solution mid-summer when the grass is growing full force. The average turnaround time looks to be 2+ weeks which is simply out of the question.
> 
> Sorry to Hijack your question to @Reelrollers - I'm hoping to be wrong here, i would love to be able to backlap my reel in between grinds to save me $550 on a new cartridge
> 
> 
> 
> I thought @Reelrollers was adding a relief to the reel at first sharpening but I could be wrong there. You need more than just relief on the reel for backlapping anyways. IIRC, the bedknife geometry prevented it from backlapping properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was so frustrated. I got a new reel from landzie and when I received it it was blocked and needed adjustment. And it still couldn't cut grass properly. I emailed them they didn't know what to do. They burned like 2 weeks not knowing. Even contacting them was a PITA. Then they forwarded it over to Swordsman HQ. I even put on an action cam and I took videos. Then I found out Swordsman hq is closed for 2 weeks. No response back. Anyways I backlapped it and it cut better. Still not as good as my first reel when I got my elektra. Out of the box that thing could cut and man could it cut. My strips were so clean. Now they look crappy. I swear I'm so frustrated with my Swardman but I am so invested in it I'd lose money selling it and getting an Alett. So frustrated...
Click to expand...

This is THE frustration with ALL reels. You must be mechanically savvy to troubleshoot issues and they require a far greater degree of precision and understanding than rotary mowers. Or you are beholden to a mechanic with reel experience :mrgreen: and that skill always has been, and remains, relatively rare and expensive.


----------



## BentleyCooper

late in the season, my electra has been acting up. leaning it back and engaging the cartridge, the reel spins just fine. once I put it down in the yard, it may cut a few yards, and then the reel stops spinning. I thought at first I may be trying to cut too thick of a spot, but even going past spots that were already cut, and only trying to take the slightest bit of the top, this still happens.

I thought the unit may have some electrical issue, but I'm also wondering if this would happen with the reel not being sharp enough? never had this issue at the beginning of the season..


----------



## d213rr

This happened with my Edwin 2.1 and I changed the belts and it's back to normal. I'm not very mechanically inclined but there are enough videos on YouTube (Swardman themselves and Reel Rollers) to make basic maintenance pretty doable for me.

Good to have spare belts and cables on hand for these situations.


----------



## littlehuman

For those who were debating on getting an Electra groomer and replacing the pulley in order to use it in their Edwin, it appears Swardman is selling the groomer for the Edwin directly through their website now: https://www.swardman.com/en/groomer-55-edwin/


----------



## frackh

For those in the midwest/northern US, how's the battery during winter storage for the Electra? Are there any issues with it being stored in an uninsulated garage?


----------

